# my 3 stages of flower



## superstoner1 (Jun 3, 2012)

just wanted to post a few pics. i was testing the camera program on my tablet and these came out pretty good for the lights being on.
first pic has been in flower for 3days
second is at day 24 
last is due to start harvesting in 5 days


----------



## superstoner1 (Jun 3, 2012)

ok, i got confused when uploading. u can figure whats what.


----------



## Ski Mask Way (Jun 3, 2012)

Super You're awesome ma...i'll be asking a lot of questions...because i will be setting up something similiar


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jun 4, 2012)

Looking like a jungle in there!


----------



## superstoner1 (Jun 10, 2012)

i had some pm's asking for pics of vegger and drain setup for flower.


----------



## oceangreen (Jun 11, 2012)

looks good so you got two vegger setups running off of one res?

I like


----------



## oceangreen (Jun 11, 2012)

how much space are between rails?

How do you fit them so they lead into the rez?


----------



## weed.senior (Jun 11, 2012)

You got some fast buds over there. Good luck, super plants till now


----------



## superstoner1 (Jun 11, 2012)

oceangreen said:


> looks good so you got two vegger setups running off of one res?
> 
> I like


yes, its the super vegger. 1 res, 46 sites, 633gph pump.


----------



## superstoner1 (Jun 11, 2012)

oceangreen said:


> how much space are between rails?
> 
> How do you fit them so they lead into the rez?


between net pots is 12", between rails is 8". the 2"pvc pipe has slots cut into it and end of rails just sits down init and i seal for light leaks using aluminum tape.


----------



## BigBuddahCheese (Jun 11, 2012)

Last pic seems like it needs more then 5 days... just my opinion though. Also kind of bad pic to judge.


----------



## superstoner1 (Jun 11, 2012)

the pic order got messed up when uploading, ithink most people with common sense could figure that out. just a quick pic from my tablet with lights on, next time ill break out the canon t3i, 18mp, will that meet your standards? you obviously never got the spread the love idea or else you wouldnt be trying to tear somebody down for such a little issue.


----------



## oceangreen (Jun 14, 2012)

Have you ever tried using different nutes in flowering? am thinking messing with dyna gro bloom sometime...


----------



## superstoner1 (Jun 14, 2012)

would never think about it. people freak on smell, taste and appearrance.


----------



## oceangreen (Jun 14, 2012)

superstoner1 said:


> would never think about it. people freak on smell, taste and appearrance.


Only reason I stated it, is because there is no botanicare in holland. I have to ship all the way from the U.S.

SO i am trying to find an alternative. Dyna grow seems like something I will mess with in the future...

I had a question. do you think it would be smart to extend the aero/nft system and make it longer with 12-16" between sites and have a larger rez(25-27gal container) with same amount of plants as in the V1.1 systems?


----------



## superstoner1 (Jun 14, 2012)

thats what i did. my second design had the 27gal res and 3 rails with 21 sites. third design had 50 gal res, 3 rails, 12 sites in same overall footprint. plants had 12" from center to center and more yield. new design will be 9 sites. thats the beauty of this setup, it can be changed to fit your needs. you want more space then add a few inches on the spacers between rails, make the rails longer, or shorter. i would like to add 3-4" more between rails but dont have the space.


----------



## oceangreen (Jun 14, 2012)

superstoner1 said:


> i would like to add 3-4" more between rails but dont have the space.


You can do it. The rails don't have to be all on the same side....

Thats what I was thinking, you can have up to 8 rails in a hexagton format with the Rez in the middle


----------



## superstoner1 (Jun 14, 2012)

no man, my room is frogs ass tight. in a 6x10 room i have 3 of my flower systems, plus all needed equipment and the household 50gal water heater. i like the idea though.


----------



## oceangreen (Jun 14, 2012)

cool man, just playing with it.

Oh btw, how much wattage do you use per system?. Do you 1000 under each one, or you do it differently?

I know I am killing it with the question, but I want to get this shit to the tee, and give back


----------



## superstoner1 (Jun 14, 2012)

i have run 2-1000w lights for a while and just gotmy third. but i am testing some parabolic reflectors befor i go to three.


----------



## oceangreen (Jun 14, 2012)

superstoner1 said:


> i have run 2-1000w lights for a while and just gotmy third. but i am testing some parabolic reflectors befor i go to three.


wait so you have 1000 on each rail system.... or you spread 2000 on all three flowering rails systems??
sorry if I am mis understanding...

are you using normal hps bulbs.. I recommend hortilux if you can gt em.. I have seen yield go up by 1/3-1/2 and more from just the switch...

Lol, watch us get 3-4p a harvest in a couple of months...


----------



## superstoner1 (Jun 14, 2012)

i love hortilux , but not in digital ballasts. ushio now. and after having a magnetic ballast flame out on me ill never have another. my total footprint for 3 side by side systems is 52"x96" which has been great for 2 1k's and i recently got rid of my air cooled reflectors, bought a light meter and parabolic reflectors that allow tons of adjustment for best spread. with the barabolics i can only run 2 over my area so im not sure what ill do with the third ballast i just got, maybe run a bare mh at times.


----------



## oceangreen (Jun 14, 2012)

da man,

what are your room temps and humidity during veg and flower?

I don't have a c02 generator, is it a must?, which one do you recommend if i were to get one?

I have alot of competition here in Holland, so I must do well, this is why I ask many questions and try to improve evreything, no one does this system here.. They just like doing it the professional and traditional way. but we have some amazing commercial greenhouses for agriculture..the owner of the coffee shop were I work here thinks I am crazy with this setup and said i disrespect the industry with the hideous double veg box!. But if I can do in a small room what can be done in a full greenhouse..this will change the industry here. If I am successful, I will be ready to run my own place because I have a license already..I also am trying to help make Sampsons oil to be researched by a private lab that we know, but I need my own shop and have to fund the research and they said they would do it. This way we can have factual evidence published on the web by a reputable med lab backed by a known an published grow environment. 

Also I donate all the un used hemp to a local company that makes t shirts from them and send them to dis advantages children all over the world.. Every morning I put free tea and dutch pastries for everyone who needs to eat...This is the best way to start the day.

So SB/SS system... lets do it!

so yes, thank you again.


----------



## superstoner1 (Jun 14, 2012)

veg room stays 75-78f and 60-70rh. i use t5s only and cloner sits off to side . flower room is 82f lights on(at plant level), 68f off. humidity is 50-60%. i use the minigen co2 generator that runs with or without water cooling and turns on at 1050 and off at 1100ppm. i do not use the water cooling because the thing really doesnt put out that much heat, and also runs very little. my room is so sealed that when lights go off co2 will be around 1000ppm and 12hrs later at lights on it will be 850-900 since plants dont use it at night. i have all equiptment in room, do not air cool my lights, and can easily keep temp at 70 with lights on if i wanted. mini split ac is a growers dream.


----------



## oceangreen (Jun 15, 2012)

superstoner1 said:


> veg room stays 75-78f and 60-70rh. i use t5s only and cloner sits off to side . flower room is 82f lights on(at plant level), 68f off. humidity is 50-60%. i use the minigen co2 generator that runs with or without water cooling and turns on at 1050 and off at 1100ppm. i do not use the water cooling because the thing really doesnt put out that much heat, and also runs very little. my room is so sealed that when lights go off co2 will be around 1000ppm and 12hrs later at lights on it will be 850-900 since plants dont use it at night. i have all equiptment in room, do not air cool my lights, and can easily keep temp at 70 with lights on if i wanted. mini split ac is a growers dream.


hm... thos are pretty high veh and flower temps..

How does you water temp suffer from this...

I usually keep veg at 69-72F and the water stay the same... no need for chiller.. this is with dwc offcourse.. Will see how it pans out in the sb/ss system.

i am not sure if I want to invest in a co2 just yet.. Seems like much needs to be done to have it running effectively without messing with temps.


----------



## superstoner1 (Jun 15, 2012)

keep enviroment temps that low will not allow full plant potential. roots need 10-14 degree difference from top of plant. my res's dont suffer, they stay perfect and plants dont suffer. use a chiller or ice bottles.


----------



## oceangreen (Jun 15, 2012)

I threw in a 02 bubbler to the flowering res. Didn't see you had that?
I will up the temp to 74f, I got dwc running now for the cuttlings..

lets go!


----------



## superstoner1 (Jun 15, 2012)

no airpump or stone needed in the rail system, and the botanicare nutes dont like it.


----------



## oceangreen (Jun 15, 2012)

superstoner1 said:


> no airpump or stone needed in the rail system, and the botanicare nutes dont like it.


heh.. I was really oging to do it. You saved me the hassle..

So does botanicare not like DWC then?


----------



## superstoner1 (Jun 15, 2012)

it seams to work ok when i do my dwc i just take from one of my flower res's and i do have stone in the dwc. but guys at botan said not to in aero.


----------



## oceangreen (Jun 15, 2012)

SS,

letting you know after research.

the minigen and hydroGEN pro are  just hot water heaters converted and named something else. the adjustable flame is the give away. thats the temp control knob on the heater. Its water controlled cause thats how a hot water heater works.

You can find then for 100 bucks

http://www.amazon.com/EZ-101-Tankless-Water-Heater/dp/B003327HDK/ref=sr_1_69?s=hi&ie=UTF8&qid=1339824789&sr=1-69&keywords=hot+water+heater

for future reference if you need another one


----------



## oceangreen (Jun 15, 2012)

here is the hydrogen pro which is the upgraded model of the minigen for 120 bucks

View attachment 2214471


----------



## superstoner1 (Jun 16, 2012)

the flame is non adjustable on the minigen ands is a very small flame dont mess around with tbks stuff, co2 is good for plants, co will kill you.


----------



## oceangreen (Jun 16, 2012)

superstoner1 said:


> the flame is non adjustable on the minigen ands is a very small flame dont mess around with tbks stuff, co2 is good for plants, co will kill you.


Sounds good, i won't be cheap.. I'll just go ahead and go with the mini gen..

Any updates on the seedling cloner? I really want to get this ball rolling.


----------



## sqydro (Jun 19, 2012)

hey SS nice thread and pics. how mays sites per flowering system are you running there? it looks like 2 rails then a single rail or am i wrong. thanks for the info i will be setting one of these up in the next few weeks


----------



## superstoner1 (Jun 19, 2012)

in those pics each system is 3 rails with 12 sites total. it uses a pvc drain to connect all 3 and a manifold to feed the spray rails.


----------



## sqydro (Jun 20, 2012)

are you running perp like stinbud method? im building one of these this week i have to get ez clone sprayers from the US this will take a while :-/ so be prowling all these threads meanwhile

how long do you veg for in your system? i usualy grow bigger plants is that possible in these systems?


----------



## oceangreen (Jun 20, 2012)

sqydro said:


> are you running perp like stinbud method? im building one of these this week i have to get ez clone sprayers from the US this will take a while :-/ so be prowling all these threads meanwhile
> 
> how long do you veg for in your system? i usualy grow bigger plants is that possible in these systems?


the great thing about this system is you can do whatever suits you. 

yes you can veg longer( but figure out a way where you can still harvest every three weeks)

And with bigger plants its better to have more space between sites and some more space for the roots although its not nessecary.
My next system I am doing 6" gullies, and 12 inches per site, and hold even more plants with that much spacing. In addition, a bigger rez will keep the nute solution more stable and the water temps lower, and with a 1 minute on 5 minute off pump, you wont need a chiller.



Its all about having the perfect combo, light, space, nutes, environment. And take your time to set it up right. most any strain will work..

Lets go!


----------



## superstoner1 (Jun 20, 2012)

res temps are still an issue with 1/5. you will need ice bottles or a chiller to make it easier. i run mine 80sec on 8min off and it would hit 72-74 without chiller.


----------



## oceangreen (Jun 20, 2012)

superstoner1 said:


> res temps are still an issue with 1/5. you will need ice bottles or a chiller to make it easier. i run mine 80sec on 8min off and it would hit 72-74 without chiller.


I was testing the new setup and was getting 72f.

is running lower than that necessary.. no problems thus far..

I need to see how you set up your chiller. am gonna look for one now..


----------



## superstoner1 (Jun 20, 2012)

72 is just in that iffy area and when you have so much time and money invested , why take chances. i see all these posts about heat/ rot/ plant issues, and in my book enviroment should be well covered before a seed is ever popped.


----------



## superstoner1 (Jun 20, 2012)

pics of pineapple express at 17-18 days in dwc. and new veg/clone room in progress.


----------



## Collisto's Orbit (Jun 20, 2012)

oceangreen said:


> I also am trying to help make Sampsons oil to be researched by a private lab that we know, but I need my own shop and have to fund the research and they said they would do it. This way we can have factual evidence published on the web by a reputable med lab backed by a known an published grow environment.


You just became my hero, OG. Let's Do It!


----------



## Collisto's Orbit (Jun 20, 2012)

BTW, it's Rick Simpson's oil. Please post your progress.


----------



## oceangreen (Jun 20, 2012)

superstoner1 said:


> pics of pineapple express at 17-18 days in dwc. and new veg/clone room in progress.



that's unreal... Are you using botanicare on that too? 

I just got my new DWC dialed in, then I come to comp to see this after 17 days...
Why are you just so much better than me at everything..


----------



## superstoner1 (Jun 20, 2012)

normally that plant would have never made it to the flower room, itwould have gone in the trash. i started to add a 5gal dwc when i would start a new flower rotation in my rail units and let it just sit in my walkspace and all it gets is the very far edge of my light spread. i just take nute mix from whatever flower res the plant matches in rotation and cut in half with water, usually 450-500ppm and botanicare. hey, its an extra 2-3oz at harvest, why not?


----------



## oceangreen (Jun 21, 2012)

Sounds good, I just got the chiller... 

I definitely need to know how you set it up for the 3 flower systems and the veg system...


----------



## superstoner1 (Jun 26, 2012)

new veg, clone, drying room is almost done.


----------



## oceangreen (Jun 26, 2012)

looks clean... smooth opping!


----------



## superstoner1 (Jun 26, 2012)

it really doesnt get much more sealed than this. veg room is 5x10 and used 18 tubes of caulk and 5 coats of rubber paint.


----------



## oceangreen (Jun 26, 2012)

superstoner1 said:


> used 18 tubes of caulk and 5 coats of rubber paint.


18 tubes.. really.. hahah..

I am building a veg room and used JUST one tube on blk rtc silicon... around the edges...

I feel loser...


----------



## superstoner1 (Jun 26, 2012)

i built it just like my flower room and i have had people 2' from the door and have no idea. no odor control needed if sealed.


----------



## oceangreen (Jun 26, 2012)

superstoner1 said:


> i built it just like my flower room and i have had people 2' from the door and have no idea. no odor control needed if sealed.


Then ill be off to get a shit ton of chalk in a bit...


----------



## oceangreen (Jun 26, 2012)

I didn't think doing this setup properly would be so tough! Especially with so many parts not available in my country, but I am so close, I can feel it!!

Only difference is I will be using the copper wort chiller..... hope it doesn't turn out to be a variable... if it does, water bottles it is..

How often did you add an ice bottle to each container. once a day?


----------



## superstoner1 (Jun 26, 2012)

usually add a couple at lights on then again at lights off if using bottes. i am curious about the copper, but just keep an eye on it.


----------



## oceangreen (Jun 26, 2012)

I use PVC cement for the manifolds.. Is that fine?


----------



## superstoner1 (Jun 26, 2012)

i used no glue for any of the systems from clone to flower except for the flower rail endcaps. 1/2" & 3/4" pvc really dont need it.


----------



## oceangreen (Jun 26, 2012)

Apparently copper cools faster than stainless steel...

Will did to see if copper truly does hurt plants


----------



## oceangreen (Jun 26, 2012)

Yep..here it is

"So here is the chemical reason this experiment was not successful. 

For those of you that don't know as budlydoright predicted I got a bad case of Iron lockout due to excess copper ions.

The nutes don't swap directly with the copper, but I happen to use Citric Acid as a pH down, and that will react with copper oxide. So the citric acid keeps the copper free of oxide, the oxygen reacts with the metallic copper at the surface and oxidizes it readily.. so the cycle continues until there is no more citric acid to consume. Most pH downs will do this, some stronger acids will dissolve copper directly. This also has the side effect of neutralizing all the pH down I added, leading to pH problems.

I will message the admins to edit my first message with a warning not to use copper.

That said a stainless steel wort chiller is only $45 online, less than half the price of the cool coil product."


----------



## oceangreen (Jun 26, 2012)

oceangreen said:


> Yep..here it is
> 
> "So here is the chemical reason this experiment was not successful.
> 
> ...



But one thing I am confused about is copper ions exist in tap water.. So I guess some places might have more than others...


Makes me want to invest in an RO system


----------



## superstoner1 (Jun 27, 2012)

the new triple vegger is close to being done. waiting on pump and drain fittings. manifold is ready, and the white cooler is veg res, the blue cooler is chiller res, and cloner will just sit on floor and use residual light.


----------



## oceangreen (Jun 28, 2012)

what are the pipes on the wall for?


----------



## superstoner1 (Jun 28, 2012)

its the manifold to feed all three veg tubs. i used 1" from the pump to the valves that are 3/4" . i just dont like cuttint sides of totes, it goes down through lid to sprayers.


----------



## superstoner1 (Jun 28, 2012)

super recipe for veg using botanicare pro( per gallon of water, in ml)
pbp grow 8
lk 3
calmag 2
aquashield 6
silica blast 4
great white 2 scoops for 25gal
then flush with 150ml clearex for 24hrs before rotate to flower


----------



## superstoner1 (Jun 28, 2012)

super recipe for flower weeks 1 and 2(per gal of water in ml)
pbp grow 5
pbp bloom 5
lk 2
calmag 2
aquashield 3
sweet raw 4
silica blast 3
great white 3scoops to 50gal
then flush with 150 ml clearex for 24hrs


----------



## superstoner1 (Jun 28, 2012)

super recipe for flower weeks 3-5(per gal of water, in ml)
pbp bloom 10
lk 2
calmag 2
aquashield 3
sweet raw 6
silica blast 3
hydroplex 3
great white 3scoops
then flush with 150ml clearex for 24hrs


----------



## superstoner1 (Jun 28, 2012)

super recipe for flower weeks 5-8(or til finished)(per gal of water, in ml)
pbp bloom for soil 10
lk 2
calmag 2
aquashield 3
sweet raw 8
silica blast 3
hydroplex 4
no great white


----------



## oceangreen (Jun 28, 2012)

*Alternatives:

Clearex* - a flushing solution, the idea is to clean your tank and remove salts.
does distilled vinegar work on this one?

*silica blast* - is a silica solution that aids plants in many ways. Alot of companies make this. I use DYNA GROW PROTEKT 

*Great whit*e - pondzyme' from pool places?


----------



## oceangreen (Jun 28, 2012)

SS for the the support rail system for the posts ( flowering system) are you using 3/4 PVC or 1" PVC?

Also in the 2 Inch drain pipe, How did you cut rectangles in the pipe and made sure they fit well??


----------



## superstoner1 (Jun 28, 2012)

vinegar, not sure. but flushing is important to prevent lockout and keep plants happy, esp if using high nutes levels(1000+ppm).
silica is an important additive. it makes the plant much stronger. 
i am using pondzyme now instead of greatwhite, price difference is huge.


----------



## superstoner1 (Jun 28, 2012)

flower frame is 3/4". dremel tool is a great thing to have.


----------



## sqydro (Jun 28, 2012)

thanks for ur pearls of wisdom mate! great post(s) do u add the GW powder straight in? i make bennifiac compost tea with GW is it advisable to run that or straight powder better becuase of the organics?


----------



## oceangreen (Jun 28, 2012)

So I am thinking going the commercial chiller route 1 hp or so, overkill?


----------



## superstoner1 (Jun 28, 2012)

oceangreen said:


> So I am thinking going the commercial chiller route 1 hp or so, overkill?


one size bigger is always best


----------



## superstoner1 (Jun 28, 2012)

sqydro said:


> thanks for ur pearls of wisdom mate! great post(s) do u add the GW powder straight in? i make bennifiac compost tea with GW is it advisable to run that or straight powder better becuase of the organics?


i add the powder to the res and use a cordless drill with a 5gal paint mixing attachment to mix the res. 10sec and done. not a big fan of teas. opens a lot of bad doors if not done right and for the work there is not enough benefit.


----------



## oceangreen (Jun 28, 2012)

superstoner1 said:


> use a cordless drill with a 5gal paint mixing attachment to mix the res. 10sec and done.


You're too much......lol


----------



## superstoner1 (Jun 28, 2012)

man, my 4yo probably knows lowes better than most of their employees. we just walk the aisles, he asks a thousand questions and i get a thousand ideas. then we get icecream.lol.


----------



## pimkins (Jun 28, 2012)

did you fill the drywall gaps with caulk?


----------



## superstoner1 (Jun 28, 2012)

its a framed room using 5/8" osb as interior walls,2x4 studs, foam sheet then r13 fiberglass insulation. exterior is drywall. i seal inside of room, it doesnt make it to the drywall. anywhere wood meets wood it got caulked, then 5 coats of rubber paint. and double seals on the doors.


----------



## oceangreen (Jun 29, 2012)

*



View attachment 2233188


SS, are these about right...measurements

1. what dremel head do you use to cut the 2 inch pvc? just got one. first time using it so be easy on me..
2. I am using pipes and not post, so I have to mark around the edge of the pipe, bottom part and cut the shape( kinda like a semi oval). can this be done with the dremel?...

3. You 2 inch T drain seem to be sitting around the 2 inch cutout...? so the tee actuall does NOT go in the rez hole. am I right??​




*


----------



## superstoner1 (Jun 29, 2012)

ocean, that looks close, just remember, make it fit your design. large round cutting blade works great. for the oval cut i would use the cutting blade to remove as much as possible then using a ginding stone or the sandpaper rolls for the dremel to finish it, messy but accurate. the t for the drain slips into the hole and i have a 9" piece of pvc attached to it that goes down in res, this cut drain noise bigtime.


----------



## superstoner1 (Jun 29, 2012)

kellypinto said:


> 3 weeks into flowering your tops should be fairly covered


most strains dont even show flowers until day 14-17. some are a little less. but the key thing here is strains, you have no idea what those strains are or how they grow, i do. so be happy and try to spread the love not false criticism. feel free to ask questions, i am not posting here for help from others.


----------



## oceangreen (Jun 29, 2012)

superstoner1 said:


> most strains dont even show flowers until day 14-17. some are a little less. but the key thing here is strains, you have no idea what those strains are or how they grow, i do. so be happy and try to spread the love not false criticism. feel free to ask questions, i am not posting here for help from others.


is this guys actually telling you that you did something wrong...

that is hilarious..


----------



## superstoner1 (Jul 1, 2012)

the girls are loving the new room. temps are staying perfect.


----------



## oceangreen (Jul 2, 2012)

superstoner1 said:


> the girls are loving the new room. temps are staying perfect.


wow that is a mini room,
I cant believe your pulling that much weight with the space you are using. Props
so 3 veg system and 1 cloner?

and a 50gal cooler in the lower right is for the 3 veg systems....
bottom right vinyl is drainage back in to rez. pipes on wall is the feed line from pump to feed the sprayers..

Do you use the manifold design as in v1.1. or is it the new one?

how do you set things up timing wise, so from scratch if you have a batch of clones...
once they get a certain size they move to the next system it seems...?

nice work SS


----------



## superstoner1 (Jul 2, 2012)

not so mini, its 5'x10'. flower room is 6'x10'. triple vegger just sits perfectly there and i wanted work space. when clones are rooted (10-14days) they go to veg. veg plants that are going to flower will give me cuttings for cloner. dont know what v1.1 is, i never used stinks plans just design.


----------



## oceangreen (Jul 2, 2012)

Sound good.. I just don't get why so many sites for veg...

I like it though, seems a shut off valve for each vegger would help if you want use less veggers..


----------



## superstoner1 (Jul 2, 2012)

there is a valve for each veg tote, its at the t in the manifold. i have had up to 14 strains at one time and culled back to 8, now i have room to pop a few more and play around without strangling my production plants.


----------



## sqydro (Jul 3, 2012)

i have 12 clones in root riot cubes, could i put them in my 2" net pots and use in the aero system? i now have my 2"net pots and neopreme collars just waitin on stuff from the USA


----------



## superstoner1 (Jul 3, 2012)

yes you can


----------



## oceangreen (Jul 3, 2012)

sqydro said:


> i have 12 clones in root riot cubes, could i put them in my 2" net pots and use in the aero system? i now have my 2"net pots and neopreme collars just waitin on stuff from the USA


ooohhhh...sqydro aka the SQUID, on board... i Love it...


----------



## oceangreen (Jul 3, 2012)

superstoner1 said:


> yes you can


were you chanting that, when you typed it?


----------



## oceangreen (Jul 3, 2012)

oh I see you don't use support pipes on the flower system, screw em, they are not needed?


----------



## superstoner1 (Jul 3, 2012)

i use them on the outsides only. i tie the plants to them just so they dont lean to the midddle.


----------



## oceangreen (Jul 3, 2012)

What's ur fav strain in this setup?


----------



## superstoner1 (Jul 3, 2012)

it was very hard to cut the last 5 strains and only keep the 8 i have. i can run any combination of them together and they do great. the superskunk is a great fruity producer. i have one called mystery that was gifted to me from the breeder and has to be the strongest and smoothest i have smoked in 27 years. chronic has been my favorite smoke lately.


----------



## sqydro (Jul 3, 2012)

got my ez clone nozzles today and im sorry to say that im going to be whoopoin ur asses in the growing department. also i have popped the following to find a few keepers

blue dream haze, pineapple express, querkle, white widow, critical kush, pre 76 bubba kush, kandy kush, black rose x lemon stinky (friends cross its stunning) and i have my beasts i have in RDWC with vert lighting a big kalischnapple and a huge agent orange thats what ive took cuts for the aero garden im building 

il throw pics up 2 moro when i can ok gents peace and over n out!


----------



## oceangreen (Jul 3, 2012)

sqydro said:


> got my ez clone nozzles today and im sorry to say that im going to be whoopoin ur asses in the growing department. also i have popped the following to find a few keepers
> 
> blue dream haze, pineapple express, querkle, white widow, critical kush, pre 76 bubba kush, kandy kush, black rose x lemon stinky (friends cross its stunning) and i have my beasts i have in RDWC with vert lighting a big kalischnapple and a huge agent orange thats what ive took cuts for the aero garden im building
> 
> il throw pics up 2 moro when i can ok gents peace and over n out!


Ur too much..

Im running

Frisian dew and brainstorm by Dutch passion and big Buddha. I keep it simple...

I am gonna smoke you guys...
Im gonna double up the watts and am throwing an individual chiller on each rez... Just to win...lol


----------



## oceangreen (Jul 4, 2012)

SS,

your first 2" Site cutout on your posts, how far is it from the edge of the post? outer posts 6" for edge, and inner middle post 12" from edge?


----------



## superstoner1 (Jul 4, 2012)

sounds close


----------



## sqydro (Jul 4, 2012)

im only gonna run 600s but im going to show u what heath taught me about enviromental control and dialling your room. you goin down OG lol just wanna say thanks again for all the help u guys have gave me

if this is what i can do in dwc think of my aero beasts lol this was vegged under 400w MH vert bulb gettin flowered with 2 x 600w positioned around it and another tree of kalischnapple


----------



## oceangreen (Jul 4, 2012)

Squid, The challenge is on... I hope you built the SS system... Not the new. Stink system from the book.. You gotta make 3 so....

I put on insulation on the pipes and I like the pipes better, they have good flow of gravity.. I also have a chiller for each container.. Its def not necessary but gives me complete power in having cool roots..

I am trying a way to Add a 4th flowering system and harvest every 2 weeks.. See if you have the same veg set up as SS you will have a lot of extra clones in the veggers.. 

So you have no worries losing any... Except for time offourse...

But I def noticed that the flowering system could use even more improvement. I would add another rail ( to make 4 rails 16 plants) and use pipes to drain instead of fitting into a cutout. With a chiller per res you could add a larger pump. 1600w of light per system. And add a fourth flowering system..could see a set up with 4p every 2 weeks. Much more professional? But you need 4 1/4 hp chillers and 6400w for lights..

Coud easily fit in one room..





But I think SS can blow us out the water..lol.. He doesn't even try... I think we just bore him with redundant questions... Well, I can speak for myself....


----------



## sqydro (Jul 5, 2012)

yeah well im keepin my cards close to my chest and i wont be running perpetual il be doin 5 rails in one room external res, it will be beautifull, ul see soon lol


----------



## oceangreen (Jul 5, 2012)

sqydro said:


> yeah well im keepin my cards close to my chest and i wont be running perpetual il be doin 5 rails in one room external res, it will be beautifull, ul see soon lol



nice should turn out great... cant wait to check out the five rails

what are the good thing to know that you learned from heath...?


----------



## sqydro (Jul 5, 2012)

just enviromental control mate, always have great air exchange, 2 x per min if pos this eliminates the need for CO2 ime, as ur bringing in new air constantly co2 is only worth it if u have ur room absolutely dialled to perfection otherwise it will prob go to waste, always have ur res temps at 19deg and have as much DO as possible in there thats what gives u the explosive growth in hydro, his vertical grows are the true eppitamy of growing in the best way and most efficient ive seen him pull 2+ gpw from 1 x 600w bulb in a 4ft x 4ft space the man is without a doubt growing genius! 76oz from 1 plant under 1200w speaks volumes

anyway enough about heath....

SS have u ever ran chem nutes in these set ups? im thinking of it as im having serious trouble getting botanicare, ive been offered canadian xpress or something with all sort of head masta and potash boosters organic range meant to be good in aero but i fear change lol


----------



## superstoner1 (Jul 5, 2012)

no. i ran technaflora in dwc to begin with but the botanicare is sooooooo much more forgiving and taste/aroma is fantastic and i dont flush.


----------



## sqydro (Jul 5, 2012)

its killing me i cant get it at all anywere in the uk and im having trouble getting the range u have, i can get a package of liquid karma pbp grow bloom and aqua shield, would the 4 of them suffice?? and my GW powder


----------



## superstoner1 (Jul 5, 2012)

yes, but you will need calmag and a sweetener.the girls like the carbs in late flower.


----------



## oceangreen (Jul 5, 2012)

sqydro said:


> its killing me i cant get it at all anywere in the uk and im having trouble getting the range u have, i can get a package of liquid karma pbp grow bloom and aqua shield, would the 4 of them suffice?? and my GW powder



you'll get it, be patient


----------



## oceangreen (Jul 5, 2012)

did any one notice the weird post from moldova with weird characters here earlier today...it suddenly was deleted... like some virus or something.. guys be in top form....


----------



## zatoichi2 (Jul 8, 2012)

superstoner1 said:


> i love hortilux , but not in digital ballasts. ushio now. and after having a magnetic ballast flame out on me ill never have another. my total footprint for 3 side by side systems is 52"x96" which has been great for 2 1k's and i recently got rid of my air cooled reflectors, bought a light meter and parabolic reflectors that allow tons of adjustment for best spread. with the barabolics i can only run 2 over my area so im not sure what ill do with the third ballast i just got, maybe run a bare mh at times.


What would the chance be, of an old magnetic (1992) ballast, stored in a basement, "Flame Out"???

Does this method work with RDWC? Would adding an air stone to the water source give the benefits of DWC?


----------



## sqydro (Jul 10, 2012)

zatoichi2 said:


> What would the chance be, of an old magnetic (1992) ballast, stored in a basement, "Flame Out"???
> 
> Does this method work with RDWC? Would adding an air stone to the water source give the benefits of DWC?


with regards to your DWC question it alread has teh bennifits of DWC as its suspended in air, in fact it has more bennifit as there is no air in DWC only DO (dissolved oxygen, this comes from the air bubbles popping on the surface and aggitating the solution not the air in the bubbles them selfs.

an air stone would do no harm but no good either , infact it would do more harm than good if im honest heat up ur solution there a sponge for bacteria good and bad, and its more equip u dont need. if u want DWC check my sig. if aero SS is the man to help u mate best of luck


----------



## zatoichi2 (Jul 11, 2012)

sqydro said:


> with regards to your DWC question it alread has teh bennifits of DWC as its suspended in air, in fact it has more bennifit as there is no air in DWC only DO (dissolved oxygen, this comes from the air bubbles popping on the surface and aggitating the solution not the air in the bubbles them selfs.
> 
> an air stone would do no harm but no good either , infact it would do more harm than good if im honest heat up ur solution there a sponge for bacteria good and bad, and its more equip u dont need. if u want DWC check my sig. if aero SS is the man to help u mate best of luck


Thanks for the info!!!! Some one else thought DWC was the ultimate.


----------



## superstoner1 (Jul 11, 2012)

i decided to pop some new strains this week. i have had seeds for 1-2yrs and were all ordered from worldwidemarijuanaseeds.com except for one. i did papaya, hash passion, double gum, and atf(donated from a fellow stinkbuddy).


----------



## sqydro (Jul 11, 2012)

zatoichi2 said:


> Thanks for the info!!!! Some one else thought DWC was the ultimate.


im one of those people check put my threads in my sig LOL 

also SS i got me some blue mango x jazzleberry jam some ak47 and some purpleberr bx cuts from a friend  lovely lovely


----------



## oceangreen (Jul 12, 2012)

superstoner1 said:


> not so mini, its 5'x10'. flower room is 6'x10'. triple vegger just sits perfectly there and i wanted work space. when clones are rooted (10-14days) they go to veg. veg plants that are going to flower will give me cuttings for cloner. dont know what v1.1 is, i never used stinks plans just design.


*so after 14 days they root and then you give them full strength nutes for veg. they don't burn?*

I am begging to realize this your way is completely different than stinks. Its perpetual, that makes it similar, but you systems are different, nutes, methods.

It should bee the SS is all honestly, and since you are pulling way more, you get the title


----------



## oceangreen (Jul 12, 2012)

yep,just went through entire thread again, great read, this thread...


----------



## superstoner1 (Jul 12, 2012)

my designs, basic nutes and schedule all came from stink, really not that much different at all, just improved. yes plants go to cloner to vegger, just like stink. yes with nutes, but my nute recipe is half of his.


----------



## oceangreen (Jul 12, 2012)

SS, can you go into more detail in regards to the pipe size you use for the feed line in the VEGGER system.

and more the pipe along the way, you have the shut off valves and then it goes to the 1/2 pvc manifold in the containers.

Can you let me know when you did the conversion from the bigger pipe to the 1/2 inch pvc manifold??

thanks SS.


----------



## superstoner1 (Jul 12, 2012)

veg pumpngoes to 1" pvc manifold and reduces to 3/4" at the valves and then reduces to 1/2" at the sprayer manifold


----------



## oceangreen (Jul 12, 2012)

superstoner1 said:


> veg pumpngoes to 1" pvc manifold and reduces to 3/4" at the valves and then reduces to 1/2" at the sprayer manifold



great, and from pump to 1 inch pvc?

SS, i know I bombard you with questions, hopefully one day i will be able to return the favor.


----------



## superstoner1 (Jul 12, 2012)

pump outlet fitting is 1".


----------



## BigBuddahCheese (Jul 12, 2012)

Looks nice.. but I would wait more then five days on the last ones for my tastes.

I miss my stink system, I don't miss the high humidity from the system though.


----------



## oceangreen (Jul 13, 2012)

BigBuddahCheese said:


> Looks nice.. but I would wait more then five days on the last ones for my tastes.
> 
> I miss my stink system, I don't miss the high humidity from the system though.


I don't get what you mean?


----------



## oceangreen (Jul 13, 2012)

SO pondzyme, what are other aquarium alternatives I could use?


----------



## superstoner1 (Jul 13, 2012)

humidity? from the system? humidity comes from the plants, my system is closed.


----------



## oceangreen (Jul 13, 2012)

SS, I found this stuff called stress Zyme in an aquarium store. what do you think?

http://www.apifishcare.com/products/Product.aspx?ProductID=44

read around this guy says it works 

"*

99% chance it's from the nutes, so no need to worry. If you're still freaked out, get some Stress Zyme from your local Petsmart, fish store, etc etc, it's like 3 bucks and works in place of h202 or hydrozyme - and a hell of a lot cheaper. As far as your timer is concerned, you're fine with 15 on 15 off. If you like, you could change it to 15 on 30-45 off. These guys that spend that 50-75 bucks on the 1 on 5 off timer, wasted their money. I've checked out both and there really isn't any difference in growth rates. I've included a pic of the Stress Zyme - Wally World carries the stuff too. If your roots aren't slimy, they're not rotting. Do your plants look healthy? Let's see some pics though!!



Just follow the instructions on the bottle as if you were putting it in an aquarium. It's basically the same as hydrozyme, but since it's not marketed for growing, it doesn't carry the markup that most products in our growing world do.​





DINOBELLY "​




*


----------



## superstoner1 (Jul 13, 2012)

should work, at least worth a try.


----------



## superstoner1 (Jul 13, 2012)

new ice box i made from a heater core in insulated ducting to cool veg room. easily drops temps 12-15*.


----------



## oceangreen (Jul 13, 2012)

superstoner1 said:


> new ice box i made from a heater core in insulated ducting to cool veg room. easily drops temps 12-15*.



nice, but you almost got me worried, i thought you came up with a new way to cool the water. all most most spit my tea out....because i just spent 5 hours building parts of the chiller system/ veg room. 

Thank god I got a beast AC


----------



## oceangreen (Jul 13, 2012)

so how come you didnt go the ac route?


----------



## oceangreen (Jul 13, 2012)

I am also thinking running LED( got about 400 true watts) in the veg room over a 400 MH.

Thoughts?


----------



## superstoner1 (Jul 13, 2012)

just thought i would take advantage of having the cold water. it keeps flower and veg room at proper temps during nights, assists when lights are on and saves ac electric cost.


----------



## oceangreen (Jul 13, 2012)

Im going to throw some pics up soon...

I did a bunch of things different... minor changes on the flower system, i got a bit more space than you also, so though i would use it...

should be interesting


----------



## oceangreen (Jul 14, 2012)

SS,

I am getting leaks on the spray manifold. The vinyl/plastic tubing before it goes into the rail. I have them almost all the way in the fittings... did you just use tape to fix this issue?

I am going PVC for the entire spray manifold next time...

nonetheless, this was a huge pain in the ass to build...

the first stink system was a breeze compared to this..

so any thoughts on the plastic tubing leaks?


----------



## superstoner1 (Jul 14, 2012)

i dont use plastic tubing that goes into the rails, i use pvc fittings. the tubing just connects the three rails together using barbed pvc fittings. i did a full pvc manifold the first time and had two valves to allow for draining, i just decided to k.i.s.s. it on these and i disconnect the line coming from the res pump to the manifold and plug it into my drain line.


----------



## oceangreen (Jul 14, 2012)

here she is


----------



## oceangreen (Jul 14, 2012)

yeah I did the same things, I think you misunderstood me. I circled where i got the leaks in the fittings....


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jul 14, 2012)

oceangreen said:


> yeah I did the same things, I think you misunderstood me. I circled where i got the leaks in the fittings....
> 
> View attachment 2255541


Go get some 1/2 in hose clamps


----------



## oceangreen (Jul 14, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Go get some 1/2 in hose clamps



thanks,

for some reason this tubing so so rigid and hard to bend. I went with the wrong one this time.

But next time it will be all pvc....


----------



## OLD DUDE (Jul 15, 2012)

Just so you guys know, I came from another site that SS was on! Started running this system a couple years ago and did everything that SS said to do, more or less, and have had nothing but great success!! I run 4000w with 4 racks and am averaging 37z every two weeks! Post some Chronic buds SS, would love to see how my girl is doing!! Kushberry has been great for me!!!


----------



## OLD DUDE (Jul 15, 2012)

Oh yeah, any tricks to making the Twista look better, love it but she is an ugly bitch!!


----------



## oceangreen (Jul 15, 2012)

so how is the 4 racks in terms of maintenance and time?


----------



## superstoner1 (Jul 15, 2012)

old dude, i have 6 chronic coming up in 2 weeks looking good, will get a pic.i still want my kushberry back,lol. the twista is an ugly, stinky bitch but she does produce, petek just pulled close to 8oz from one.
ocean, maintenence is not that bad, i can tear down, clean, reassemble and fill in about an hour.


----------



## oceangreen (Jul 15, 2012)

nice,
I replaced the plastic tubing with a heat insulating hose. No more leaks and keeps the water even more frosty!

I still don't like the drain setup, even though ti works. I would probably do pipes for drainage straight up. PVC from cap to another larger pipe into rez, no openings whatsoever


----------



## OLD DUDE (Jul 15, 2012)

Well, answer my pm if you want it back!! yep Ocean, it's a breeze, cleaned one this morning, right at an hour! One thing about this system that I like best is, once you figure it out, and figure out whatyour strains like, it is as close to being an auto pilot system as you can get! The only part thatI hate is cleaning the veg system, don't know why and it's not a big deal, just hate doing it for some reason!


----------



## superstoner1 (Jul 15, 2012)

od, i am the same way on the vegger but hopefully my new vegger will motivate me more. i can now remove any of the three totes in a few secs with no leaks and just being able to stand while i work in veg is a huge plus. the under the stairs veg room was nice but not for somebody that is 6'2" and 245#.


----------



## oceangreen (Jul 15, 2012)

superstoner1 said:


> od, i am the same way on the vegger but hopefully my new vegger will motivate me more. i can now remove any of the three totes in a few secs with no leaks and just being able to stand while i work in veg is a huge plus. the under the stairs veg room was nice but not for somebody that is 6'2" and 245#.


Yep,

I am doing the new veg room too!.

but I am going to set it up so the veg room has its own chiller and so does the flower room. So since its one big rez, i will just hook up the chiller straight to the rez and have a pump for it in the rez.

SS, so with your flower nute sched. you change at week 2 and week 5...

I was wondering if there was a way for me to save nutes, maybe change just once during flowering?

I am currently running the systems through with just water and h202 for a cleaning and then away they go...


----------



## superstoner1 (Jul 15, 2012)

most people and nute companies will say chage every 1-2 weeks. with the larger res's and more nutes available i find going 3 weeks is not a problem. i still get vigorous growth and no signs of def or problems. going any longer i would not reccommend. it cost me less than $40 in nutes to go from clone to harvest, that equates to less than a dollar per ounce.


----------



## OLD DUDE (Jul 15, 2012)

A couple months ago I did four runs with the res filled only halfway, changed them out every week with a 12 hour while lights were out flush with Clearex and no difference, just a pain in the ass

Hey SS, how much more is your mini split running because you are using bare bulbs? And, did you notice any increase in yield when you switched?

One other thing, I did four runs with a 10 day flush with just water at the end, and I couldn't get those buds to cure worth a shit!! They kinda had a musty rotten pussy smell, so fuck that final flush bull shit


----------



## superstoner1 (Jul 15, 2012)

od, i totally went about going bare bulb the wrong way. with just the bulbs hanging vertically the ac had no problems at all and could still drop temp if needed. then i built a new 5'x10' veg room connected to the flower room(sharing the 10' wall) and made two seperate vents along the bottom of the wall to draw air into the veg room and used my 6" vortex to draw hot ait out of veg and into flower room. still the ac handled it but there was no more room for more. then the parabolics went up(love them) and flower room temp was perfect all around except for the plant canopy directly under the parabolics, all that heat was directed straight down. so the solution worked perfect. i made a new icebox and took advantage of my chiller for the res's and mounted it to the fan blowing back to flower room. it easily drops return air 12-15* and chiller res still stays at 61. but that still had me worried about canopy and i made a 6"-2 4" hoses and mounted them to the parabolic hoods where the cord exits and done. ac is back to not working as much and canopy is perfect. my yield took a huge hit, worst 2 harvests in years, but the next one looks to be back on track, the light is much more intense with the parabolics than any other reflector ive had.


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Jul 15, 2012)

Looking good SS! I too love the bare bulbs..only way to grow IMO. Also..have you ever tried Drip clean? Ive been using it for the past year without ever flushing (not even between veg and flower) and my plants never get locked out, or have deficiencies. I used to break my back flushing all the time when somebody recomended it. I will never look back. Stuff is amazing!


----------



## superstoner1 (Jul 15, 2012)

hawk its good to see you. to tell you the truth, with the levels of nutes i run i have been testing with only flushing before last res change in flower and i am seeing no problems. i remember you telling me about that product but i just hate to add anything else to the schedule at this time, plants are loving it. my harvests before the last two were hitting heavy yields for this setup.


----------



## oceangreen (Jul 16, 2012)

SS,

weren't you saying something about how you use certain 2" net pots because not all of them fit well?

with the 2" cutouts which ones fit best?


----------



## superstoner1 (Jul 16, 2012)

oceangreen said:


> SS,
> 
> weren't you saying something about how you use certain 2" net pots because not all of them fit well?
> 
> with the 2" cutouts which ones fit best?


the hydrofarm net pots are by far the best i have used. plantlightinghydroponics.com has them 200 for $20.


----------



## oceangreen (Jul 16, 2012)

superstoner1 said:


> the hydrofarm net pots are by far the best i have used. plantlightinghydroponics.com has them 200 for $20.


I'll look into it. I have cylinder tubes, so trying to find the best ones for those.

I was looking at these.. thoughts?

http://www.hgsdiscounts.com/524.html

I make my own atm but got some leaks from them....never thought it would come to it. haha

off topic: i love the 1 on 5 off times


----------



## superstoner1 (Jul 16, 2012)

i have had those, they have a very small lip and are very flexible. you can use the small dixie cups from the grocery store.


----------



## oceangreen (Jul 17, 2012)

superstoner1 said:


> i have had those, they have a very small lip and are very flexible. you can use the small dixie cups from the grocery store.


small lip you say...

thats no good then...


----------



## OLD DUDE (Jul 17, 2012)

Yeah, I screwed up and got some Botanicare ones I think and they are a tiny bit too big! Hey SS, send me a hundred each, red, purple, pink, green/black, and blue/black collars! Pm me info!


----------



## oceangreen (Jul 17, 2012)

haha, oh well. Yea, you guys are a great bunch of guys... I would be getting the wrong gear, left and right, if it wasnt for SS..

ok, i am going with the HF 2" nets....

So is this where everyone is posting now?

where are all the other guys from SB's sites...

I am asked a mod if he could do a sub-forum for us... Maybe that can happen..


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Jul 17, 2012)

Hey ss, yea its great to find your still around sharin the knowledge. Did the masters site go down? I havent been able to get to the site, it says "servor error or site down for maintanence" Anyway good to see you.... I have a question. I have a 1/3hp JBl chiller. It cools my 50 gallon res at the moment. I was gonna do some upgrading down the road and modify it to also cool another 30 gallon res. So chiller res, (like yours) a 50 gallon res and a 30 gallon res. Do you think i will have any problems chillen all that with the 1/3 hp?


----------



## superstoner1 (Jul 17, 2012)

1/3 may struggle with that much. the one i have is made for large aquariums and i think this guy makes them. it has titanium cooler and works great, i can keep res at 60 all night.


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Jul 17, 2012)

superstoner1 said:


> 1/3 may struggle with that much. the one i have is made for large aquariums and i think this guy makes them. it has titanium cooler and works great, i can keep res at 60 all night.


Really? You are using a 1/2 hp chiller and chilling a 30 gallon chiller res, 3- 50 gallon flower res' a 30 gallon veg res and an icebox?

And you dont think a 1/3 hp will chill one 50 gallon flower and one 30 gallon veg? and of course the 30 gallon chiller res?

Its the best chiller money can buy with JBL...and its titanium also. I guess the only way to find out is to try ehh?


----------



## superstoner1 (Jul 17, 2012)

dirt, imust have misread you original post. it does sound like it should be ok that way. i am in the process of removing pumps from res's and going inline to help with temps. the 1056gph pumps do add more heat.


----------



## oceangreen (Jul 18, 2012)

superstoner1 said:


> dirt, imust have misread you original post. it does sound like it should be ok that way. i am in the process of removing pumps from res's and going inline to help with temps. the 1056gph pumps do add more heat.



SS, you need to stop changing up the system... you are going inline with the pumps... I think its failry simple to pull off, but dam man, I just finished the veg roomwith the pump in rez...

also for the VEG REZ PUMP, if you had the choice between a 925 gph pump or a 1425 gph pump, which would you go with??

I have those 2 choices.. feel the 1425 will push too much, no?


so is a 1/4 hp chiller not enough to chill 3 50 gal rez' in the flower room?


----------



## oceangreen (Jul 18, 2012)

*

80sec and off for 8min

posted by SS​




*
why do you this over 1 minute off 5 minute on?


----------



## superstoner1 (Jul 18, 2012)

oceangreen said:


> SS, you need to stop changing up the system... you are going inline with the pumps... I think its failry simple to pull off, but dam man, I just finished the veg roomwith the pump in rez...
> also for the VEG REZ PUMP, if you had the choice between a 925 gph pump or a 1425 gph pump, which would you go with??
> I have those 2 choices.. feel the 1425 will push too much, no?
> so is a 1/4 hp chiller not enough to chill 3 50 gal rez' in the flower room?


i just want to get as efficient as possible, so inline pumps will save some. not a big deal, i just got some bulkheads yesterday and am working up a new manifold for chiller res. i say try the 925 pump. not sure on the 1/4 chiller, but i dont have enough exp with them.


----------



## superstoner1 (Jul 18, 2012)

oceangreen said:


> *
> 
> 80sec and off for 8min
> 
> ...


this gives the roots a little longer to breathe aand also cut electric use and saves on heat in res.


----------



## superstoner1 (Jul 18, 2012)

i have been wanting to pick up a few 5gal igloo coolers, the sports type, and after returning a ton of unused pieces from finished projects to lowes i saw they had them on sale. $18 is a good price and when i opened it there was a cup dispensor for it. the 2" netpots fit perfect.


----------



## holefiller (Jul 19, 2012)

I haven't grown in a couple of years. Got a 4x4 tent with a 600 watt hps just sitting in the closet. I decided I might have to bring that girl out of retirement and start back up. So I stumbled upon the stinkbud setup. Took me a whole week to read the whole thing and by the end it was just so disappointing to see how it all worked out. Then out of nowhere I notice SS helping people out in the last few pages. So I had to come and take a peek at his thread and sure enough, you are still helping people and constantly improving the system. Even dirt chimed in. Sorry to just act like I know you guys but after a week of reading that thread I kinda feel like I do. Lol. Anyway long story short, I am thinking of setting up my tent. I have some cash so I can buy the few extras I will need immediately and then as I continue I can add more. I cant do co2 yet but hopefully by the end of my first grow I can. I will probably start to slowly build my units over the next month or two because I have to get some seeds. Ordered from the tude before and they were great but I saw a lot of people going off about sannie so I think I will give that a try. The chocolate rain looks awesome. While I wait for those to come I can get to work on my cloner and veg setup. Then after those the seeds pop I can get to work on my flower room which will be in the tent. Any suggestions for a 4x4 tent. I dont know how perpetual I can get in a space that small but any feedback would be appreciated. Should I just run the original plan scaled down to my room or do you have any updated suggestions to doing better. I tried the stinkbuddies site and it kept directing me to his harvestapound site. I read in the thread why but it seems like you guys really did improve upon the original. Thats why I am here.


----------



## oceangreen (Jul 19, 2012)

Welcome bro, we are here to help out,

just make sure you are ready to sacrifice some things including alot of initial time to get this bad boy setup Right


----------



## oceangreen (Jul 19, 2012)

guys, I asked the mods for our own sub forum in the hydro section. hopefully they will get back to us with good news.


----------



## OLD DUDE (Jul 19, 2012)

Hey Holefiller, that's sounds funny lot of upgrades have been made to all the systems, you could buy Stinks book in which he took a lot of other peoples ideas including SS, and go with that or we will talk you thru it for free first thing on cloner and vegger is to go with the 27 gal tough box! Those are the ones SS has in his pictures! I have copied most of SS's ideas and adapted them to my needs, which is the cool thing about the system!


----------



## OLD DUDE (Jul 19, 2012)

Is there anyway you could set your cloner and vegger in a different area and use the tent to flower in?


----------



## superstoner1 (Jul 19, 2012)

i would do dwc in that small of an area. you can even make a cloner from a 5gal bucket.


----------



## oceangreen (Jul 19, 2012)

old dude,

yeas bro, 

I did 24 gals for the veggers but they are crazy tough like the flower boxes with latch lids


----------



## oceangreen (Jul 19, 2012)

guys hopefully we might get our own forum....


----------



## holefiller (Jul 19, 2012)

I plan on flowering in the tent. I have a small closet that I will be doing the cloning and vegging in. I dont have anything against dwc but my hope was to eventually buy a 10x5 tent to flower, and use my 4x4 to clone and veg. Then i could run 3 600 hps or 2 600 and 1 1000. over 3 systems. I saw the aero/dwc on stinks thread near the end. It looked promising and maybe even a little more forgiving. As far as buying the book, I dont really have a problem paying a few bucks for some info but I figured I would get a lot more help here then from reading a manual. So I will pick up a 27 gallon toughbox for cloning. Might as well knock out the cloner first anyway. I assume I should use the same thing for veg using the double tub setup? I only have one problem. The hood for my light isn't air cooled. I did run into temp problems in my last grow. Now in all fairness I didnt even have an exhaust fan. I was just running some lowryders, "forgive me for my blasphemy" and they actually turned out ok. Nothing great but not bad. Well I can afford to grab a fan and canister. Smell is a huge issue. I can not have the smell issues I did before. Stealth is an absolute must. My state is not mj friendly at all. Thats half the reason I don't post on here. Paranoia is a bitch. I have looked over dwc and I like it. Did any of you try the aero dwc setup? Was there any improvement in yeilds? Have any of you guys tried sannie seeds? Ok, enough questions for now. Thanks for getting back to me


----------



## superstoner1 (Jul 19, 2012)

smell is a major issue for me also. i am in a similar state it sounds. i use no odor control, a sealed room is all you need.


----------



## OLD DUDE (Jul 19, 2012)

I did run a cloner with an air stone as a vegger to see what happened and it worked fine, not better, not worse!! If space is a problem you could get by with it. It is more of a pain in the ass though when it comes to adjusting ph and ppms because you can't get a mixer in it. Having the air stone does mix it though, just not as fast! The only thing would be that SS said Botanicare said not to use air stones with their products, so Im not sure?


----------



## holefiller (Jul 19, 2012)

I rent an apartment. It is actually a really old place so unless i plastic over everything, sealing could be quite a pain in the ass. It has really old windows. Far from energy efficient. I have lived here quite a long time and have never had the landlord show up. He leaves me alone so long as I pay my rent. I am considering moving out this time next year to either my own house, or possibly another one of my landlords apts. He has a zillion of them. He rents houses as well. If the growing goes well then it might allow me to get my own home sooner. I want to know what I am consuming, what strains, and just enjoy the experience. My connection is a good guy but the prices are ridiculous, and I understand that there are many risks involved but 400 and o for some upper mids. He has been slacking for the last couple years too, running the same strain over and over. The buds look good but I have seen some much better nugs coming out of these systems than I have gotten from my guy in a long time. This system seems to have proven itself over and over.


----------



## holefiller (Jul 19, 2012)

Also the walls have little to no insulation. I have neighbors above and below. I really believe a canister is the only way to go to make sure. When I move out and get a real system set up I can look into sealed rooms and co2. I might be able to do co2 after my first grow but wont the canister just suck the co2 right out of the room? Could I filter the room that my tent sits in instead. Alright, I am getting a little ahead of myself. I will deal with that part when I get there. First things first, clone and veg, oh yeah and seeds. Should be ordering some pretty soon. I am thinking some chocolate rain, anasthesia, kolossus, and maybe some new blue diesel. The yields on all of them seem respectable. There are a lot of different phenos so I should hopefully be able to find some gems to perpetually harvest. Harvesting times aren't to bad and from the amount of different phenos I might be able to find some earlier high producers.


----------



## superstoner1 (Jul 19, 2012)

i would use an ozone generator.


----------



## oceangreen (Jul 20, 2012)

holefiller said:


> I rent an apartment. It is actually a really old place so unless i plastic over everything, sealing could be quite a pain in the ass. It has really old windows. Far from energy efficient. I have lived here quite a long time and have never had the landlord show up. He leaves me alone so long as I pay my rent. I am considering moving out this time next year to either my own house, or possibly another one of my landlords apts. He has a zillion of them. He rents houses as well. If the growing goes well then it might allow me to get my own home sooner. I want to know what I am consuming, what strains, and just enjoy the experience. My connection is a good guy but the prices are ridiculous, and I understand that there are many risks involved but 400 and o for some upper mids. He has been slacking for the last couple years too, running the same strain over and over. The buds look good but I have seen some much better nugs coming out of these systems than I have gotten from my guy in a long time. This system seems to have proven itself over and over.



dont get an aparntment. plan your op properly for long term safety.

buy cheap land in rural bum fuk nowhere for cheapo. buy a pre-construction trailer or a small prefab house. hook up 120a electricity some basic water.

the cost will be the same a getting an apartment for a year..


----------



## OLD DUDE (Jul 20, 2012)

Hey SS, do you have those super dark green leaves in veg cause I don't! What would you add to get them or just say fuck it? Not really having problems just curious!


----------



## superstoner1 (Jul 20, 2012)

i dont consider my leaves to be dark, just normal, but i used to have darker leaves in flower. i believe add more nitrogen for darker.


----------



## OLD DUDE (Jul 22, 2012)

Tried one of SS's suggestion yesterday! Put one teaspoon of h2o2 in 16 oz of water, soaked 23 seeds in it over night, everyone of them have popped!! Thanks!!! Oh yeah, 5 each Burmese Kush, WW, Grapefruit Kush, AK47, and 3 Superskunk!


----------



## superstoner1 (Jul 22, 2012)

very cool, and some of my favorite strains. you the man, old dude.


----------



## sqydro (Jul 22, 2012)

i cant find 3/4" end caps any were im uk that are pvc ima still use the pvc pipes but summit else goin down pics in a few days!!


----------



## OLD DUDE (Jul 22, 2012)

I realize it would be a pain in the ass for such a small item, but can't you just have them shipped to ya?


----------



## superstoner1 (Jul 22, 2012)

or find plugs instead or caps or reduce the end to 1/2"


----------



## OLD DUDE (Jul 23, 2012)

Hey SS, how's those Bad Boy fans working for ya! Need to replace my cheap ass ones!


----------



## superstoner1 (Jul 23, 2012)

the baddass fan took a dump, like a lot of other peoples. i went with a cheap ecoplus wall mount and it is best fan ive had.


----------



## oceangreen (Jul 23, 2012)

squid,

check out near by european countries, we have em.. and we are close by.. Pm me for missing stuff. i am only a few hours away


----------



## superstoner1 (Jul 23, 2012)

squid you need to clear your pm box


----------



## oceangreen (Jul 25, 2012)

SS,

can you jot down your step by step method of starting seeds. you mentioned you were going to do that, but never did. from what i read from a coupl eof posts..

1. soak overnight in water mixed with 1 table spoon of h202 ( paper towels)

2. once they sprout insert into neoprene collars and net cup. You mentioned jiffy pucks. I cant get those..

3. throw into cloner( for how long)?

cheers..


----------



## OLD DUDE (Jul 26, 2012)

This isn't what SS does but it is what I do. Mix one tsp h2o2 with 16 oz water, soak until they pop, should be around 24 hours. I cut paper towels to fit into a sandwich size ziplock Baggie so that is doubled up and the fold is at the bottom, and soak the paper towel. I then place the seeds between the paper towel, with the popped sided pointing to the bottom of the Baggie, about 1/3 of the way down. I then close the bag and hang it. The roots will grow down inside the paper towel. Once it sheds the seed shell and the first set of leaves appear, I very carefully put them into the collars with the first set of leaves sitting on top the collar. It usually takes three days in the baggies.


----------



## superstoner1 (Jul 26, 2012)

i pop them in a glass of water with h2o2. then into jiffy pellets until they are tall enough to slipna collar on without hurting and into cloner. i keep in cloner until they show me they want nutes.


----------



## oceangreen (Jul 30, 2012)

superstoner1 said:


> i keep in cloner until they show me they want nutes.


and how long is that( on avg.) from the day you put them in the cloner


----------



## superstoner1 (Jul 30, 2012)

i dont go by days, i go by the plant. the way the roots look, the color of the leaves. when they start to lighten i go to veg.


----------



## OLD DUDE (Aug 2, 2012)

Hey SS, does your Chronic start flowering when take clones and just use side light?


----------



## superstoner1 (Aug 2, 2012)

OLD DUDE said:


> Hey SS, does your Chronic start flowering when take clones and just use side light?


huh?.......


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 2, 2012)

OLD DUDE said:


> Hey SS, does your Chronic start flowering when take clones and just use side light?


Omg this does not make sense!


----------



## OLD DUDE (Aug 2, 2012)

I know it doesn't make sense but, if I don't put some good light on them, they start to flower!! That's why I was wondering if they did it for you! I'm not making this up are you still using side light or do you have a light over your clones?


----------



## superstoner1 (Aug 2, 2012)

i have the cloner on the floor and it gets sidelight. i will look next cloning, i am on a major superskunk run right now. production.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 2, 2012)

OLD DUDE said:


> I know it doesn't make sense but, if I don't put some good light on them, they start to flower!! That's why I was wondering if they did it for you! I'm not making this up are you still using side light or do you have a light over your clones?


Light depervation meaning less than 16hours of light could trigger bloom. How much hours a day are you supplying?


----------



## OLD DUDE (Aug 3, 2012)

I veg 24/7, so the clones get the same! It is just the one strain that does it, and it has happened more than once!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 3, 2012)

OLD DUDE said:


> I veg 24/7, so the clones get the same! It is just the one strain that does it, and it has happened more than once!


Is it the ones that are shaded by the others?


----------



## OLD DUDE (Aug 3, 2012)

Nope, I have to put at least two CFCs on em to keep from flowering! I would post a picture, but I can't figure out how to do it with my IPhone and or IPad


----------



## dirtbikerida63 (Aug 3, 2012)

What strin has been your best producer in the system weight wise? And potency wise?


----------



## superstoner1 (Aug 3, 2012)

the thing about your strain question is i could order 10 seeds and you could order 10 from same breeder, same seedhouse and we could easily have completely different phenos. but, for me superskunk has been my backbone strain and i have had probably 30+ strains in last couple of years. many are very potent, but not producers. some producers just dont have the bag appeal but have great taste. my superskunk has it all, easy 3.5-4+oz plants, dense buds, covered in trichs, and the sweetest aroma.


----------



## OLD DUDE (Aug 4, 2012)

Don't forget to post some pics of Chronic if you haven't chopped them already!


----------



## superstoner1 (Aug 4, 2012)

good reminder, i will be chopping in next couple of days


----------



## sky rocket (Aug 5, 2012)

superstoner1 said:


> the thing about your strain question is i could order 10 seeds and you could order 10 from same breeder, same seedhouse and we could easily have completely different phenos. but, for me superskunk has been my backbone strain and i have had probably 30+ strains in last couple of years. many are very potent, but not producers. some producers just dont have the bag appeal but have great taste. my superskunk has it all, easy 3.5-4+oz plants, dense buds, covered in trichs, and the sweetest aroma.


Wich company did you get your super skunk from (I.e. g13 labs, nirvana, sensei)?


----------



## OLD DUDE (Aug 5, 2012)

10 beans each of Ace of Spades, Agent Orange, Quazy Train, Jilly Bean and 5 Chernobyl on the way! Hopefully I will have a couple keepers!!!


----------



## superstoner1 (Aug 5, 2012)

sounds like swap time again, soon. i have popped early pearlxskunk, papaya, atf, double gum and hash passion.


----------



## OLD DUDE (Aug 5, 2012)

I always wanted to try the Early Pearl, now they crossed it with Skunk?? Sounds sweet!!!


----------



## superstoner1 (Aug 5, 2012)

OLD DUDE said:


> I always wanted to try the Early Pearl, now they crossed it with Skunk?? Sounds sweet!!!


supposed to be a 7 weeker with good yields. i only had three seeds but all popped.


----------



## OLD DUDE (Aug 9, 2012)

Me so happy guys!!! After spending the last year with horrible back pproblems and two surgeons telling me they could not fix me I went to see the best rated back doctor in my state and after a two minute discussion, he laughed at the other doctors and said he could fix me up no problem!! Had the surgery yesterday and I FEEL FUCKKING GREAT

Ps, I couldnt find good plastic skinny measuring cups, the piss test containers are perfect


----------



## superstoner1 (Aug 9, 2012)

i am so happy for you mm. thats great news. i wish you the best as you are truely a good person. i have dozens of those piss jars, some have blue lids and some have orange lids and the colors match the gh ph up and down, making easy identifiers and transporters. also you can drill a hole in lid to fit a medicine dropper for easy use. mark and label individual ones for each nute or additive amount for known res levels helps with organizing and simplifying res changes.


----------



## OLD DUDE (Aug 10, 2012)

Thanks man, you know you are my hero!! Every time I find the bestest and newest use for a gadjet, you have not only been using for those things, you find other uses for it I have been using the plastic ketchup and mustard squeeze bottles for up and down, I'm over recording the exact amounts that I add


----------



## Collisto's Orbit (Aug 14, 2012)

Where are the pictures of all the great weed everyone in here is growing????


----------



## superstoner1 (Aug 14, 2012)

show us yours dickhead.


----------



## Collisto's Orbit (Aug 14, 2012)

Name calling. You are indeed a great guy. Unfortunately, I can't grow. I live in a state, and in a situation where I am unable. However, it just occurred to me that I've followed this thread for a while now, and everyone is writing about their systems. And there are pics of their systems. And there are people (mostly OceanGreen) asking questions, and those questions are being answered (mostly by you), but there are no pics of your systems in action, you know, just before a harvest. It sure would be nice to see how successful you are, and not have to go by your word, not that you and the others are not believeable... Sincerely, Dickhead. ...or whatever name you call me next.


----------



## superstoner1 (Aug 14, 2012)

i am a nice guy, until someone shows me they are a dickhead. so, dickhead, there are pics on pages 1,5,9 of mine. i dont feel the need to post pics of same thing allthe time. my plants and room look almost identical as six months ago, wheres the joy in that. i post when something is new or changed. i answer the questions because its my thread and most are directed to me. sorry you cant grow, really, but your the last person i care about if i cant help you.
and i know on this site its hard to believe most of what is said, but i was raised in a time and community where a mans word is all thats needed.


----------



## Collisto's Orbit (Aug 14, 2012)

Your one picture, (on page one, post one, with plants that look like they could possibly be ready for harvest soon) is blurry and doesn't even show that the plants are growing in the system that you're advocating. Some PVC is visible, but that's all.

If my situation were to change tomorrow, and I could start growing, and you could start caring about me, I would want plenty of visuals on how well your system works before I spent the money, time and effort to build it. And just because I question what is written here, why does that make me a dickhead? These are discussion forums, and you profess to spread the love. Well spread it! Show me what you produce in a picture better than what my grandson could take.


----------



## tightbond II (Aug 14, 2012)

Collisto's Orbit said:


> Your one picture, (on page one, post one, with plants that look like they could possibly be ready for harvest soon) is blurry and doesn't even show that the plants are growing in the system that you're advocating. Some PVC is visible, but that's all.
> 
> If my situation were to change tomorrow, and I could start growing, and you could start caring about me, I would want plenty of visuals on how well your system works before I spent the money, time and effort to build it. And just because I question what is written here, why does that make me a dickhead? These are discussion forums, and you profess to spread the love. Well spread it! Show me what you produce in a picture better than what my grandson could take.


wow... a dickhead that's also an idiot
pics there on page 1 that show a beautiful 3 rail system growin some beautiful weed...
even a pic of his veg system...

there is a thread on this forum that is called Grow a pound every three weeks... 
If and when you finish that , there are lots of people there and here that will gladly spread the love

whatever your situation is
read till your eyes bleed, then you can ask some intelligent questions 
that prove your serious about growing
you need to step up to the plate, not SS
he does'nt have to prove himself to anyone.


----------



## OLD DUDE (Aug 14, 2012)

Ummmmm, trust me he knows what he is doing!! I have known him a couple years now on various forums and is one of the most helpful people I've met! The most fucked up thing about this site is that you would think everybody would be stoned and like "Wow dude, you the man" but instead it is like everybody is whiskey drunk and acting like idiots! This is his thread, he doesn't owe anybody shit!!! I don't post pictures because I dont have a camera and don't care to post pictures with my IPhone-iPad, but thanks to SS, I kinda know what I am doing!! Now PISS OFF! (I'm watching Gordon Ramsey)


----------



## superstoner1 (Aug 14, 2012)

same here, that guy us all over tv now. did you see him do the bbc top gear?


----------



## OLD DUDE (Aug 15, 2012)

I missed that one! Everybody tells me I should watch Top Gear, just never have!

Do you watch Masterchef and if so, isn't Christine one of the most amazing people you have ever seen in your life??


----------



## superstoner1 (Aug 15, 2012)

i was just saying the same thing last night. she is incredible, and took a leave from her doctorate to do it. david made out pretty good though.


----------



## OLD DUDE (Aug 15, 2012)

Yes he did did you ever figure out the deal with Monti's hearing?? Didn't realize she had issues! Gordan is a dick but ya gotta love him but, JOE IS A FUCKING COCK SUCKING DICK HEAD THAT I FUCKING HATE my mom and I ate at Steak in Vegas when we went in May! Had the Wellington and his famous Mac and cheese!! They were increadable, and the only thing wrong with the service was that I didn't get a blow job by one of the HOT hostess simple increadable all the way around! Probably won't go back only because I'm not in the habit of spending $200 for a dinner for two, just wanted to do it once


----------



## Collisto's Orbit (Aug 15, 2012)

tightbond II said:


> wow... a dickhead that's also an idiot
> pics there on page 1 that show a beautiful 3 rail system growin some beautiful weed...
> even a pic of his veg system...
> 
> ...


I see that you guys are good at name calling and that's about it. I read the entire SB thread and like I've said before (in that thread) I learned a shitload. Pretty much the only thing I've learned from you guys is your willingness to throw out insults to anyone that doesn't slobber on SS's knob. You guys have fun.


----------



## superstoner1 (Aug 15, 2012)

next time, use a little more slobber, and less teeth, callisto.


----------



## OLD DUDE (Aug 16, 2012)

He can't help it SS, being inbred and having those huge buck teeth! His mom keeps showing him how it's done but he is just a bit slow!! I read on another thread that his dad was bitching about him using too much teeth too!!


----------



## OLD DUDE (Aug 16, 2012)

Oh yeah, I got my BADBOY 12 bulb 648w t5, I replaced the 400 w MH with it over my veg rack? It is outstanding! I know it has more wattage, but it gives perfect coverage over the rack and seems like the growth is more like double the MH. I highly recommend it if you need to veg an area close to 3X4. No heat too!!


----------



## superstoner1 (Aug 16, 2012)

sweet. thats a lot of t5. i had to replace some bulbs on my t5's recently and opted for using both bulb spectrums, 1 flower for 3 veg, and the plants do seem happier. the superskunk doesnt stretch as much and main stalk looks thicker than what i have seen before.
od, i highly recommend you try the pondzyme with barley. i have heard back from 2 friends in the last few days that say they have never seen the roots like they are getting. and its a ton cheaper than greatwhite.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 17, 2012)

superstoner1 said:


> sweet. thats a lot of t5. i had to replace some bulbs on my t5's recently and opted for using both bulb spectrums, 1 flower for 3 veg, and the plants do seem happier. the superskunk doesnt stretch as much and main stalk looks thicker than what i have seen before.
> od, i highly recommend you try the pondzyme with barley. i have heard back from 2 friends in the last few days that say they have never seen the roots like they are getting. and its a ton cheaper than greatwhite.


Mixing it up has worked very well for me in the past.


----------



## OLD DUDE (Aug 17, 2012)

Yep it is a lot! I built a extra flower rack, veg in it for a week and then 36 hour dark and then switch to 12/12. At that point I just unhook the PVC and pick the rails up and move to flower room! That gives me a whole week to harvest and change everything over since i harvest every two weeks, plus I can let the Twista go almost nine weeks! I do half flower and half veg bulbs! I think I am going to do the same thing in another room and then veg in it for three weeks. I have played with different things and once the plant gets over being transferred, the veg growth is increadable and more even! Trying to get rid of the 2-4 runts that I always get with the super vegger!


----------



## 907 (Aug 17, 2012)

Hey guys,hows the ole gang ??? Well I ordered up my minisplit and will be going to Parabolic hood. looking forward to getting rid of all the duct crap in my room. Need to be able to put my lights higher, dam plants grow like crazy in the coolers  Peace 907


----------



## superstoner1 (Aug 17, 2012)

always nice to see you buddy. hows the north country? you will love the mini and parabolics. i am just rolling out bud from full time parabolics and superskunk has never looked this good. and i cant believe how much more space i have with all the ducting gone. you are the king of aero coolers.


----------



## OLD DUDE (Aug 18, 2012)

Hey 907, I'm Mightymike good to here from ya!! You got those coolers running good for Mrs. 907


----------



## 907 (Aug 18, 2012)

Right on guys, tell ya one thing! Its a sumbitch to find anybody to ship a minisplit to the north. Found a outfit in Newyork state, only cost 342.00$ to ship it up. We have been running the #18 OG Kush this round , so far were liking!! The dam things are huge! I had mamma pull the elevation boxes out from under neath the coolers to gain 4-5 inches, so now the roots are sitting in 2-3 inches of nutes in the bottoms. With the nutes being kept at 62-65 the roots smell delicious, no slime or anything. were at 4th week flower and there tickling the glass on the light hood. Well back to work here, have a great day and I will be checking in more often  Peace 907


----------



## OLD DUDE (Aug 19, 2012)

Hey SS, how constant does your ppm stay from day to day?? I can't for the life of me keep them from jumping up 50-75 every day! I play with my ph, 5.6-6.1, have dropping my ppm to 600(my meter is .5 conversion) and have been playing with it a long time. Am I making too much of it? Not having any issues but I thought if everything was dialed in, res levels drop and ppm should remain somewhat constant.


----------



## superstoner1 (Aug 19, 2012)

thats not too bad dude, but if i start a flower res at 850 then when ready to change three weeks later they will be 830-890 with 30-40 gal gone.


----------



## OLD DUDE (Aug 19, 2012)

If I didn't add water for two weeks, mine would be close to 2000 ppm! Wonder if my meter is fucked up? It is calibrated correctly! Hmmmm?


----------



## superstoner1 (Aug 19, 2012)

od, dont forget i have magic water.


----------



## OLD DUDE (Aug 19, 2012)

Guess I need to buy a semi and tanker and head down your way


----------



## sqydro (Aug 23, 2012)

hey SS hows things going mate id love to see some pics of sytem in full bloom if u want u can pm me them mate so as not to give that complete and utter dickhead the satisfaction of seeing them lol. 

just to give me a idea of the size u grow them and if im going ahead with this for winter or not.... thanks either way bro


----------



## OLD DUDE (Aug 24, 2012)

Didn't one of the old members from StinkBud's site say he had a copy of the old site? To bad you couldn't copy your grow journal from there to here! There was a lot of info there and some really nice bud porn!!

On a different subject, is there anything a person can do to assist in the growth of roots in veg? And do you think you get better results with the Pondzyme than
the Great White or is it just a better price?


----------



## superstoner1 (Aug 24, 2012)

i love the pondzyme not only because its cheap, but it works better. my veg roots are so thick now i have trouble getting them in the holes when rotating.


----------



## OLD DUDE (Aug 24, 2012)

With barley, right? And is it something that I could personally take cause I would enjoy having a hard time getting into the hole


----------



## superstoner1 (Aug 24, 2012)

yes, with barley. having a hard time getting in the hole must be a first for you, old man. leave those 12yo boys alone,lol.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 24, 2012)

*Very good read SS.And im down to 10 steps on my cloning,lol*


----------



## OLD DUDE (Aug 27, 2012)

Never scrapped my clones before but, I did two batches ago and are at week two of veg, and are BY FAR the best looking roots as a group that I have ever had!!

Oh yeah, 20 of the 23 seeds I popped are doing great however, I marked the collars with a black permanent marker! Just noticed yesterday that the marker has wore off and I have no fucking idea what each plant is


----------



## superstoner1 (Aug 27, 2012)

heres your sign, dumbass. lmao.


----------



## superstoner1 (Aug 27, 2012)

when i am dealing with multples of the same strain after popping seeds i pick a certain collar color for that strain and then use colored thumbtacks to differentiate within strains.


----------



## OLD DUDE (Aug 27, 2012)

Dumbass I am I do the push pin thing when I start sexing! I normally mark a collar and slip the collar onto my shelving, just forgot


----------



## superstoner1 (Aug 27, 2012)

strike it up to the pain meds. i wish you blessings, luck, and quick healing on the surgury tomorrow old dude. let me know if you need anything other than the blue collars i still owe you.


----------



## OLD DUDE (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks my friend!!


ps, I figured out all the strains and wrote them down


----------



## OLD DUDE (Sep 1, 2012)

So far, so good on the surgery!!!


----------



## OLD DUDE (Sep 3, 2012)

Well, got one Ak 47 showing those little white hairs in veg One down and a bunch more to go


----------



## superstoner1 (Sep 3, 2012)

awesome, glad to see you are still with us old man. i just got an ak47 cutting last week from a fellow stinker. papaya should be showing any day and other new strains are close to sexing.


----------



## OLD DUDE (Sep 3, 2012)

Yeah, I'm still here but, I'm as sore as a virgin pussy after it's first fuck hopefully its because of two surgeries in the exact same spot 21 days apart!! I'm very lucky to have a trustworthy helper!!!!! I just ordered the three strains of Bodhi seeds that are available from Attitude today! Thought what the fuck, gonna become a seed hoarder and build a test room for new strains!


----------



## [email protected]@ (Sep 3, 2012)

Hey SS Im about to do something similar to your vegger.please can you explain how to build it? I have 2 stinks veg system but I only will be able to monitor one res in the veg room with growtronix. you know their ph,tds,temp are around $500. Also what size of bulkheads do you used in your vegger?

Thanks and happy growing.


----------



## superstoner1 (Sep 3, 2012)

it is just 3 veg tubs wwith the standard sprayer bar setup inside each, except there is no 4th leg, it is a 90* thread to barb that points up for hose to go through lid and connect to feed manifold below valve. drains are 3/4" ebb drains connected with hose and barb. very basic, very simple. no bulkheads used. no leaks.


----------



## OLD DUDE (Sep 3, 2012)

Hey SS, have you thought or tried using all PVC, and drilling out a collar or using a rubber grommet for the PVC to go thru on the two tops? When I get better and redo mine, that was what I was thinking about doing!


----------



## [email protected]@ (Sep 3, 2012)

superstoner1 said:


> it is just 3 veg tubs wwith the standard sprayer bar setup inside each, except there is no 4th leg, it is a 90* thread to barb that points up for hose to go through lid and connect to feed manifold below valve. drains are 3/4" ebb drains connected with hose and barb. very basic, very simple. no bulkheads used. no leaks.


Thats the info i was looking for thanks again.


----------



## superstoner1 (Sep 3, 2012)

OLD DUDE said:


> Hey SS, have you thought or tried using all PVC, and drilling out a collar or using a rubber grommet for the PVC to go thru on the two tops? When I get better and redo mine, that was what I was thinking about doing!


i like the flexiblity and ease of dis-assembly the combination gives me. from pump to sprayer manifold in tote there is only about 2' of hose and this is to connect pump to manifold and manifold to spray bar. i just dont like the pvc unions and the hole i drilled for the hose in the lid is exact size as hose od, so it squeezes in and seals itsself.


----------



## oceangreen (Sep 4, 2012)

SS, haha.. I know I know long time... layin low..

You re gonna love what I set up bro. I hooked up an external pump with and also added an extra shut off valve with a hose adaptor along the pvc pipe for drainaige.. And I hooked up the veg system with its own chiller.
You would be proud

You confused me before with pump gph output. You see it depends the upwards length you are pumping to. Tha aquarium pumps for example are rated at 1000 gph at 30cm...

so when i went with a small external pump it was rated at 250gph, so I was confused because it was much bigger than the aquarium pumps, then I checked it rates that at a few meters..

So take in to account how high you pipes are from the pump/rez, measure the height and from their you can actually figure out the draw from your pump at that height.

For example my pipe reaches 160cm above my rez. So, a 1000gph @ 30cm aquarium pump isn't going to give that flow at my height of 160cm. It will be less.


Anways hope all is well.


----------



## oceangreen (Sep 5, 2012)

SS, I also had a question.

Is there such a s thing as too many EZ sprayers for the Veg manifold. For example on each veg manifold I have 24 sprayers. I realized today that it may be an issue.. I would think it would be fine... just more water dispersion. 

And then I look at the cloner and there is only 10 sprayer and its looks like there is not enough... But I guess as long as the roots get the flow, they are good.

Get at me

OG


----------



## OLD DUDE (Sep 5, 2012)

A good way to check spray pattern is to take a piece of glass that sits on top of the tub, and you can see the pattern! It will leak, so do it out side or in the shower.....! I use 14 sprayers in all my cloners and veggers?


----------



## superstoner1 (Sep 5, 2012)

i use 8 sprayers per veg tote and 4 sprayers per flower rail. it make a huge difference on spray patterns. i would think you have wayyyyyyyyy toooooooooo many.


----------



## oceangreen (Sep 5, 2012)

superstoner1 said:


> i use 8 sprayers per veg tote and 4 sprayers per flower rail. it make a huge difference on spray patterns. i would think you have wayyyyyyyyy toooooooooo many.


here is what i got



If I have to make 3 new ones, im gonna be pretty pissed lol. 
My totes are pretty big. 

Whats the verdict


----------



## OLD DUDE (Sep 5, 2012)

Don't get pissed, this will not be the last time you redo something one thing that I did too was to get snap on tees! I could not find them locally but here is a link!

http://flexpvc.com/cart/agora.cgi?product=PVC-Tees-Snap-NoPressure


----------



## oceangreen (Sep 5, 2012)

OLD DUDE said:


> Don't get pissed, this will not be the last time you redo something one thing that I did too was to get snap on tees! I could not find them locally but here is a link!
> 
> http://flexpvc.com/cart/agora.cgi?product=PVC-Tees-Snap-NoPressure


so you are telling me i have redo it? Man, more extra work... when will it end..

Ok so home many am I goin gwith. I am going to use the same design except with 12( TWELVE) sprayers, so half of what i got in the pic above

Confirm guys??


----------



## Learn2Grow (Sep 5, 2012)

great thread! thanks for sharing these photos. I am building a new hydro system and am just wondering. Do the sprayers clog often in your totes?


----------



## oceangreen (Sep 5, 2012)

Learn2Grow said:


> great thread! thanks for sharing these photos. I am building a new hydro system and am just wondering. Do the sprayers clog often in your totes?


I dont recommend this system unless you really know your stuff. its not something to just do. its need proper planning. but if you have the time and dedication, go for it


----------



## superstoner1 (Sep 5, 2012)

just find some plugs or stainless screws to plug the holes of sprayers you pull out. you will have a serious lack of spray from loss of pressure with that many.


----------



## thousanaire (Sep 5, 2012)

View attachment 2322403What do you think too much light for the rails?


----------



## superstoner1 (Sep 5, 2012)

hell no. perfect. but even using a 50gal res, with that many plants they will suck it dry in no time. i would split it into two systems, it would make it easier on you to maintain the ph and ppm, less stress on the plants, and if something does happen to a pump it is half, not all.


----------



## thousanaire (Sep 5, 2012)

View attachment 2322403What do you think too much light for the rails?


----------



## oceangreen (Sep 5, 2012)

superstoner1 said:


> just find some plugs or stainless screws to plug the holes of sprayers you pull out. you will have a serious lack of spray from loss of pressure with that many.




With a stronger pump external I can maintain the pressure, but yeah I going to rebuild with 12 sprayers same design

Agreed?

Thx ss


----------



## oceangreen (Sep 5, 2012)

thousanaire said:


> View attachment 2322403What do you think too much light for the rails?



Do 4 sites per rail... 

I would just add another Rez split them up... You ll have more control

Also you are going to need a MASSIVE pump for 8 rails.. Maybe even an external pump setup and that Rez will need it's own chiller


----------



## oceangreen (Sep 5, 2012)

Bro stick to what we are doing... It's the most efficient don't over do and over think. Run you design past SS, I'm sure he agrees with me


----------



## oceangreen (Sep 5, 2012)

SS. What size external pump should I get?


----------



## superstoner1 (Sep 5, 2012)

i run the ecoplus 1056gph pump for my veg unit and also one for my wort chillers and ice box. i use the 633gph ecoplus in the flower units and the 396 in the cloner. the 1056 should do good for you, just make sure the supply line from pump to spray bars is big enough to supply the splits to each unit. i use 1" from pump to valves, 3/"4 from valves to spray bar and spray bar is 1/2". this gives all three of my veg units even pressure and spray patterns.


----------



## oceangreen (Sep 5, 2012)

Would this be enough..for the triple vegger

Fow rate upto	0.92 lps (3.3 m3/h)

it translates to 871 gph (3.3m3/h)

The height I am dealing with is 160cm or 1.6 meters

Yea I am talking external pumps...

That ecoplus flow is rated at .3 meters..


----------



## oceangreen (Sep 5, 2012)

This the one I am looking at

http://www.cripumps.in/pumps/regenerative-monoblock-pumps-nr-enr-series/


----------



## oceangreen (Sep 5, 2012)

Would like to add it's .25 hp so it draws 186 watts of power

.25 x 746( watts in an hp) is 186 watts


----------



## oceangreen (Sep 5, 2012)

SS,

http://www.horticulturesource.com/popup_image2.php?pID=880&osCsid=dc927eba2a474c32198d17e2281c1c6c


On the link you can see the Eco plus rating graph.

The ecoplus 1056 is only putting out 2000 LPH( 528 gph) at 1.6 meters which my pipe height. I suggest you do these calculations so you know how much flow you are actually using. It's important if you decide to switch over to a PROPER external pump


----------



## oceangreen (Sep 5, 2012)

I mean i think there is room to play with gph for the triple system. I don't think more flow would cause any issues.. For example if you run the ecoplus 1584, there would probably be no issues but more heat in the Rez... But for an external setup no problem..


----------



## oceangreen (Sep 5, 2012)

One other thing I am trying to do is switch all the flower systems to external pumps with a hose adaptor For drainage..


----------



## superstoner1 (Sep 5, 2012)

proper is an overated term here


----------



## oceangreen (Sep 5, 2012)

superstoner1 said:


> proper is an overated term here


Yea I know what you mean.

I also overcomplicate things.. Need to just stick what works. Keep me in check


----------



## oceangreen (Sep 5, 2012)

superstoner1 said:


> proper is an overated term here


Yea I know what you mean.

I also overcomplicate things.. Need to just stick what works. Keep me in check


----------



## oceangreen (Sep 6, 2012)

So

SS,

Doing the manifold Rebuild

Are we agreed on 12 sprayers per manifold on this design? 


Or should I just go with ONE pipe across??

Lets go about to start cutting


----------



## oceangreen (Sep 6, 2012)

oh thx for telling to go with the hydro farm 2 incher. they are great


----------



## superstoner1 (Sep 6, 2012)

if you are starting over either is fine i guess. i always have done the single cross bar, less is best is how i role.


----------



## oceangreen (Sep 6, 2012)

jeez, I just finished the new manifolds.. that was hell...

One turned out crooked as heck...oh well in it goes... 12 sprayers..

I swear if anyone says i have too many sprayers now... I am gonna drink some PVC cement


----------



## oceangreen (Sep 6, 2012)

SS,

Ok v rooms lights. I was gonna go with 2 options

1. 300 watt led with 2 cfl 90's
2. 1 MH 400

whats the pick

Lastly
What is you exact light setup. The t5's, but what type and how many bulbs. 

And for the light hanger in the v room. You used a steel pole or something?


----------



## oceangreen (Sep 6, 2012)

I freakin hate this setup...


----------



## oceangreen (Sep 6, 2012)

I also freakin LOVE it..


----------



## OLD DUDE (Sep 7, 2012)

superstoner1 said:


> if you are starting over either is fine i guess. i always have done the single cross bar, less is best is how i role.


That is one of the best suggestions you will ever see on this site!!!!!!! I do however do the two end bars with two sprayers in all three cross bars which is the the difference between his 8 sprayers and my 14 sprayers! For whatever reason, I thought I was not getting enough coverage with just the eight!! Always start out with what SS suggests and then make changes if you need to! Not sure if this has been mentioned or not and sorry if it has, no need to glue PVC!! I do suggest that after you do a few runs, to glue certain points just to make putting it all back together easier! You will figure out what I mean after a few runs. SS just soaks all his PVC in soapy bleach water, I run a shotgun cleaner thru mine!

The only other thing I would say at this point is that SS has MAGIC WATER


----------



## OLD DUDE (Sep 7, 2012)

oceangreen said:


> I freakin hate this setup...


I know there is no such thing as a automatic grow system but, when you get everything set up and dialed in, this has to be the closest thing to it! Can't remember if you mentioned itor not and am too lazy to read back but, what water will you be using! I think SS tap water is 200 ppm which seems to be closeto perfect! Mine is 400 ppm out of the tap. I ran a couple runs with just tap and it worked fine but, it was a pain in the ass to clean all the mineral deposits off things, My tap water is nasty with that shit, so I mix half RO and half tap to come up with 200! Just something to plan for if you have not already!


----------



## superstoner1 (Sep 7, 2012)

oceangreen said:


> jeez, I just finished the new manifolds.. that was hell...
> 
> One turned out crooked as heck...oh well in it goes... 12 sprayers..
> 
> I swear if anyone says i have too many sprayers now... I am gonna drink some PVC cement


pvc cement? whats that for? anything 1" and up


----------



## superstoner1 (Sep 7, 2012)

oceangreen said:


> SS,
> 
> Ok v rooms lights. I was gonna go with 2 options
> 
> ...


i would do t5, then the 400mh, then cfls, then maybe an led. i use the hydrofarm 2' x 4 & 8 with a 2:1 mix of veg and bloom bulbs.


----------



## OLD DUDE (Sep 7, 2012)

oceangreen said:


> jeez, I just finished the new manifolds.. that was hell...
> 
> One turned out crooked as heck...oh well in it goes... 12 sprayers..
> 
> I swear if anyone says i have too many sprayers now... I am gonna drink some PVC cement


You dont drink it , you huff it


----------



## oceangreen (Sep 7, 2012)

OLD DUDE said:


> I know there is no such thing as a automatic grow system but, when you get everything set up and dialed in, this has to be the closest thing to it! Can't remember if you mentioned itor not and am too lazy to read back but, what water will you be using! I think SS tap water is 200 ppm which seems to be closeto perfect! Mine is 400 ppm out of the tap. I ran a couple runs with just tap and it worked fine but, it was a pain in the ass to clean all the mineral deposits off things, My tap water is nasty with that shit, so I mix half RO and half tap to come up with 200! Just something to plan for if you have not already!


My tap ppm is about 40ppm

In regards to the PVC cement.. I mean if I don't glue the parts they move around too easily..

Is the PVC cement going to harm the plants.. I doubt it. They are used in water pipes that we use daily,,


----------



## oceangreen (Sep 7, 2012)

So any 2' t5 6400k daytime

How many tubes..six?


----------



## superstoner1 (Sep 7, 2012)

i have 11 veg bulbs and 5 flower bulbs in the t5s for veg. 
on the cement, its not that it is bad for anything. for 1/2" and 3/4" pvc cement is just not needed. they should twist in very tight and sealed. always give it a twist.


----------



## superstoner1 (Sep 7, 2012)

couple of pics. room is full, harvest next week, and dwc buckets full of new strains to sex are filling my workpath.


----------



## georgeforeman (Sep 8, 2012)

wow, looks like im late to to party. 

ss, what application rate are you using with the pondzyme? how much and how often?

glad to see everyone here...ss, old dude, and 907


----------



## superstoner1 (Sep 8, 2012)

yo yo george. how ya been? on the pondzyme i use about 1/3-1/2 a scoop for a new res then about 1/4 scoop every 4-5 days. hands down it beats greatwhite before the price difference.


----------



## OLD DUDE (Sep 8, 2012)

Hey G. It's MM


----------



## oceangreen (Sep 8, 2012)

Nice pics SS.. You are the inspiration... a legend


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Sep 9, 2012)

Where id like to be in 6 months!!! Somehow got a free 4bulb T5HO and 2 185 pumps Via ups 6 months ago.Waited and Waited so just kept em,no return adddy.Very nice grow SS learned ALOT.Thanks know its alot of trouble posting pics and Sharing with RIU.


----------



## munchies7 (Sep 10, 2012)

Im very interested on Dwc bubbleponic system but i have a question tho.... the water pump that brings water into the rockwool is 24/7 bringing water?? So my rockwool will be allways a 100% wet?? Would this rockwool last the entire growth with no peoboems??


----------



## superstoner1 (Sep 10, 2012)

it will but there is no need to use it. dwc does not use a water pump, it uses airstones. there is no need for a drip system unless you want to use it until roots hit water.


----------



## munchies7 (Sep 10, 2012)

Oh ok.. so the fact of roots being on contact with the bottom water that has nutee and oxygen from the air stones is enought? Also would i have to keep my rockwool moist all the time in case no pump is added?? I have a couple of air pumps.. so i might start this adventure today....


----------



## superstoner1 (Sep 10, 2012)

the term dwc means deep water culture. it is designed so that the roots are constantly submerged in nute mix. adding a drip and pump will only cause added heat and potential for root rot.


----------



## georgeforeman (Sep 10, 2012)

superstoner1 said:


> yo yo george. how ya been? on the pondzyme i use about 1/3-1/2 a scoop for a new res then about 1/4 scoop every 4-5 days. hands down it beats greatwhite before the price difference.


thanks for the info. So you use pondzyme instead of great white? Any there any other nutes/products your experimenting with?


----------



## OLD DUDE (Sep 11, 2012)

I got fucking gnats anything you can add to the botanicare products you know of SS?? I hate fucking bugs!!!!! Wonder if you could do some type of flush then go back to the nutes without screwing things up?


----------



## superstoner1 (Sep 11, 2012)

i hate those things. try the fly strips and put out small bowls of vinegar.


----------



## oceangreen (Sep 11, 2012)

hot black coffee in small pink bowls, have a bunch all around the room.

best remedy ever, and i have tried them all. trust me


----------



## oceangreen (Sep 11, 2012)

almost there guys


----------



## OLD DUDE (Sep 12, 2012)

I went for almost two years without them and BAM, little bastards!! I have strips and vinager in the room, and catch a shit load of them, but it seems never ending! I'll put some coffee in there too, can't hurt! I'm waiting on a reply from Botanicare to see if they have any suggestions for additives!

Funny, I had a cup of coffee with about an inch left in it this morning and found a couple gnats in it


----------



## oceangreen (Sep 12, 2012)

good too know, the coffee works.. i had an infestation a year ago.. i put like 10 coffee bowls in there, new ones every 2 days.. I wiped them out in 2 weeks....
I also had strips but the coffee was the key.


----------



## oceangreen (Sep 12, 2012)

Ok guys, its up and running.. nice!

couple questions..

1. For the drain part from the totes(where part attaches to hose.. I am getting leaks. I epoxied a 19mm drain part. its not doing the job. What part should I get? Link?

2. I am using a Rio 5400 LPH pump(1400GPH). Its a tad larger than the one SS uses but I am running a tad more Pipe. Is it going to be ok?? I didn't think the return from the drain line would be so full. Its like a turned on hose...nice

3. LAST, but not least.. OK I am not liking the projected clean up In regards to the REZ drainage. I set up a drain system In the REZ by adding some pipe to the Built in Drainer that comes with the cooler. I am still left with some water at the bottom of the rez. What the hell do I do with it. Are you tellling me I have to disconnect all the hoses and take the REZ out to clean and drain. NO thank you! Even with draining out the REZ with a pump, there is water left....

Is that what you guys are dealing with???

MY idea is this.

I want to drill a 1/2 hole at the bottom floor of the REZ and add a 1/2 inch drain. Then I will drill below, under the floor and set up a on/off valve. and then a pipe from the valve to outside. I will also have a drain plug in the rez for added saftey

To me this way the whole rez will drain completely with no trace of water and i can just bring in my hose rinse and clean, and refill the REZ. This way I will never have to move it from its place EVER!

what do you guys think? OLD dude, SS?
Also what do you think of personal chiller for the system?



Cheers


----------



## OLD DUDE (Sep 13, 2012)

oceangreen said:


> Ok guys, its up and running.. nice!
> 
> couple questions..
> 
> ...


1. I have never had one drop leak from my drains! What are you useing, post a pic of it!
2. Watch you res temps! Doubt you need a pump that big, but I'd it works and you temps are OK, then use it!
3. I soak and wash out all hoses and pipes, wash out the res in a bath tub every two runs(4 weeks)!

I would never drill holes in the res.


----------



## superstoner1 (Sep 13, 2012)

i use ebb and flow drains. they are like a bulkhead with a barbed fitting on one end and have rubber gaskets.
thats a big pump, is it internal or external?
i can get it down to maybe a pint left in res using pump, i just have the water hose and turn it on to fill a little more and suck it out. 
system looks good, man.


----------



## oceangreen (Sep 13, 2012)

see post below


----------



## oceangreen (Sep 13, 2012)

OLD DUDE said:


> 1. I have never had one drop leak from my drains! What are you useing, post a pic of it!
> 2. Watch you res temps! Doubt you need a pump that big, but I'd it works and you temps are OK, then use it!
> 3. I soak and wash out all hoses and pipes, wash out the res in a bath tub every two runs(4 weeks)!
> 
> I would never drill holes in the res.


*

1. I drilled a 3/4 inch hole and am using a 19mm hose fitting. Looks like a hose stopper but with the hole through it. Will post a pic shortly

2. Yes I will watch the rez temps, however, i have a 1/4 Chiller specifically just for this Rez. This is why i don't need to put any insulation on the pipes or worry about pumps making my rez temps go up. The only thing I am worried about is this. IS there such as thing as TOO MUCH FLOW to the sprayers? I did build the new sprayer manifolds that have 12 sprayers

3. Yes, I understand you do that every 4 weeks, and that is my problem. Detaching everything is very annoying and with small space is strenuous, moving that rez. There is a solution to it. And its better to really make this system easy as can be.
Thats to drill a 1/2 inch hole at the bottom of the Rez floor, add a rubber grommet and attach a drainage system with an on/off valve, that leading to wherever you want. If you cant drill a hole in your floor., place the rez on 2 sheets of .75 mdf. The pipe can then have space to go from the bottom and out the side where there will be an on off valve. ANd from that to the outside. ALso for added safety a drain plug.

Don't see why you are so worried about putting a hole in your rez. It for the better of the system. To clean all you need to do is add a hose adaptor to your facet head and attach a spray head to the end of you hose. You can simply keep your system as is and drain it completely with no trace of water and clean it properly with no water residue. rinse with water, soak bleach, run it through your system. You can even clean you totes in take your hose up there and clean, it will all drain back to the rez and into the drain, and out it goes...

thoughts? I just really see this as the missing key to the system. I did do this but with the built in drain that comes with cooler, added pipe to it. so i tested it and some water remained. I was puzzled what to do with it.. I couldn't add new water because it will dilute my new rez, and i could take it out, while in place. So i had to disconnect everything. move that bad boy to and rinse clean, lug it back in and hook up. took a while, and very unprofessional.​


*


----------



## oceangreen (Sep 13, 2012)

superstoner1 said:


> i use ebb and flow drains. they are like a bulkhead with a barbed fitting on one end and have rubber gaskets.
> thats a big pump, is it internal or external?
> i can get it down to maybe a pint left in res using pump, i just have the water hose and turn it on to fill a little more and suck it out.
> system looks good, man.


1. can you show me the link to the bulkhead fittings? would rubber grommets work?
2. The pump is internal. I tried the external and the internal. I felt the external was a bit too mcuh for this set up. Maybe if there was 5 or 6 manifolds, I would go for the external.
Plus with the external it will be thought to remove the rez and clean it like you guys do. You would need to add a proper drain to the rez like I stated in the post above
3. Yes, I know what you mean with add more water to remove as much as possible, but there will always be some old solution left unless you keep adding water many times.. The issue is if there was a disease or some nasty stuff, it will still be there, because it hasnt been drained completely, only if you disconnect the rez and take out and clean it. 

4. I also think the flower system has the same issue.. Adding a drain setup at the bottom of the rez. would make this so simple. nothing has to move ever.

Maybe I am making a big deal about the fact that there is some water left... after we drain... I think its an issue... I can be stubborn at times..


----------



## OLD DUDE (Sep 13, 2012)

Just don't think I would be comfortable not scrubbing with soap and a little bleach, but that's just me!! You are going to get some build up from nutes...... So IMO, you will, every when ever, tear it apart and scrub things!!

http://www.wormsway.com/detail.aspx?t=prod&sku=SFDF220

Thats is the drain I use, and I think it is similar to what SS uses! You can get them in different sizes to fit your drain hoses!


----------



## oceangreen (Sep 13, 2012)

OLD DUDE said:


> Just don't think I would be comfortable not scrubbing with soap and a little bleach, but that's just me!! You are going to get some build up from nutes...... So IMO, you will, every when ever, tear it apart and scrub things!!
> 
> http://www.wormsway.com/detail.aspx?t=prod&sku=SFDF220
> 
> Thats is the drain I use, and I think it is similar to what SS uses! You can get them in different sizes to fit your drain hoses!


That should work in regard to the drain fitting. Confirm SS?. Thats what i am saying, you will be able to scrub in place with a floor drain.when its empty just scrub, also with a aggressive spray head from your faucet hose, it can probably do the job with a hard massage spray setting and some soap.... You can also have the system running, and have you hose from the faucet running into the rez at the same time, while the drain is open... don't why i threw that option out... but just to show the capabilities of what you can do when you add a simple drain.

Guys please tell me if i am out of my mind, regarding the draining. I am convinced but don't want to do something stupid... I would say a grommet is the key to the rez drainer because there is no elevation. I dont know about your rez's but on mine, where the built in rez drainer is there is a crease. That would be a perfect placr to put the floor drain.. 

So should I down grade the pump to a smaller size?


----------



## oceangreen (Sep 13, 2012)

superstoner1 said:


> couple of pics. room is full, harvest next week, and dwc buckets full of new strains to sex are filling my workpath.


SS is that a cfl light from the ceiling for the clone system. If so how big and how many watts..
I got the big 45 watt cfl.. Is that too much. How much clearance do need above plants withe cfls..

Cheers


----------



## superstoner1 (Sep 13, 2012)

it is a cfl in a round reflector. i normally dont use a dedicated light for cloner but i had a few new strains recently and i like the seedlings to have better light so i did a quick hang on that.


----------



## OLD DUDE (Sep 13, 2012)

What did ya pop??


----------



## oceangreen (Sep 13, 2012)

superstoner1 said:


> it is a cfl in a round reflector. i normally dont use a dedicated light for cloner but i had a few new strains recently and i like the seedlings to have better light so i did a quick hang on that.


No input on the drain idea?

Also I am still on a back and forth debate between T5 and MH..

I have 2 400 MH I can play with or I can build an T5 setup.

I see you have one t5 setup for each tote to better control lighting height due to different stages of growth.

Honestly I was thinking an 8 tube 4' HO T5... But you way I guess I'll make a light for every tote...

And then I gt the MH 400 which I can just throw up threw.

Choices choices.. Input?


----------



## oceangreen (Sep 13, 2012)

SS, I prefer 10k for veg... I don't get why you throw the 4500 spectrum T5 in there..


----------



## superstoner1 (Sep 13, 2012)

no 4500 bulbs in there. 6500 and 3000 all the way.i like having the ability to keep lights appropriate to heigth so the 2' t5 fixtures work perfect. on the drain, im not a big fan of them after trying a couple different designs. the way i look at it is this, the flower units stay in flower for 9 weeks and the res gets changed but the unit and res are never removed for cleaning until harvest. so i do the same with the new veg setup. i change the res every 2-3 weeks and then pull the system and clean it at week 8-9. i have 2 sets of the veg totes so its not a big deal just clean the manifolds and drain lines, res, and pump and pop it all back in, clean the dirty ones later.


----------



## oceangreen (Sep 13, 2012)

superstoner1 said:


> no 4500 bulbs in there. 6500 and 3000 all the way.i like having the ability to keep lights appropriate to heigth so the 2' t5 fixtures work perfect. on the drain, im not a big fan of them after trying a couple different designs. the way i look at it is this, the flower units stay in flower for 9 weeks and the res gets changed but the unit and res are never removed for cleaning until harvest. so i do the same with the new veg setup. i change the res every 2-3 weeks and then pull the system and clean it at week 8-9. i have 2 sets of the veg totes so its not a big deal just clean the manifolds and drain lines, res, and pump and pop it all back in, clean the dirty ones later.


Ok, so the pipes valves on the wall you don't take done.

What do you clean with bleach? The pop everything back in and run a cleaning solution through everything ?

Break down cleaning maintenance proccess please.

Yea I'm going with T5. Is oracle a reputable t5 light?


----------



## OLD DUDE (Sep 14, 2012)

If I ever get over my back problems, I'm going to build an extra everything and just do the swap thing too!!

I tear everything apart, fill the res up just enough to let the pump get primed, and run it while I clean the PVC pieces. I use dishsoap and a little bleach. I use a shotgun cleaner to run thru the PVC, I think SS just soaks his. I have a long handled blue ball nylon thingie from walmart that I use to scrub the tubs. One of the things that sucks is bending over to scrub the tubs, so the long blue thingie allows me to scrub standing up. After I get everything else clean, I unplug the pump, run water thru it, scub the res, and done? And by the way, I FUCKING HATE DOING IT BUT, IT MUST BE DONE when I don't do a complete cleaning, I do have extra tops to replace the dirty ones with. I hate looking at them after a couple weeks!

Oh yeah, when I don't do a complete cleaning, I do replace the misters with clean ones. Dirty ones goes into a container with soap and bleach and I use pipe cleaners to run thru them. I have over 200 extra, so I will clean them in front of the TV when I need clean ones!

Making things easy is a GOOD thing!!!


----------



## superstoner1 (Sep 14, 2012)

my main feed line and valves are hard mounted and stay there. i remove evertying else and put pump, manifolds, wort chiller in res with bleach and water and scrub. rails go in bathtub with bleach and water and i also use the cobweb duster like old dude to scrub inside of rails. i have this utility sprayhead that fits on shower and has a ton of force and use it to rinse everything with. i dont ever remove sprayers.


----------



## OLD DUDE (Sep 14, 2012)

Found a couple nanners on the very top of a Twista!! Been 58 days! My dumbass friends want me to get rid of it anyhow cause they don't like the looks of it and say it burns too fast!!! I try to dry it to 63-65 RH, then do the burbing!!


----------



## oceangreen (Sep 14, 2012)

superstoner1 said:


> i have 11 veg bulbs and 5 flower bulbs in the t5s for veg.
> on the cement, its not that it is bad for anything. for 1/2" and 3/4" pvc cement is just not needed. they should twist in very tight and sealed. always give it a twist.


Wait 16 bulbs per light?

I got some 14 watts oracles. 6 6400k and 3 2700k for each light....so about 126 watts per light..
So I was gonna do 9 bulbs per light..


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Sep 14, 2012)

oceangreen said:


> ok, so the pipes valves on the wall you don't take done.
> 
> What do you clean with bleach? The pop everything back in and run a cleaning solution through everything ?
> 
> ...


gl ss.............


----------



## oceangreen (Sep 14, 2012)

SOMEBEECH said:


> gl ss.............


Heh yes I ask a lot of questions..is it that bad lol. Better safe than sorry.. Soon I'll be the one giving advice..


----------



## superstoner1 (Sep 14, 2012)

old dude, i gotta huge hog getting ready to cut on monday. finally got one to do what i wanted.


----------



## OLD DUDE (Sep 15, 2012)

superstoner1 said:


> old dude, i gotta huge hog getting ready to cut on monday. finally got one to do what i wanted.


Sweet! I just cut one yesterday that should be close to 4oz, and will be the best one I have ever did! I have actually been thinking about ordering 10 more seeds and looking for a better Pheno! It can be a strange pheno, almost like cuttings are different phenos! Of coarse that could just be me! I would like to mainline one of them which I may do in a month or so!


----------



## OLD DUDE (Sep 15, 2012)

WOW, just harvested a couple Kushberrys! They were in the middle of my grow and couldn't really look at them closely cause of my back problems! By far the best looking plants I have ever grown! For whatever reason I have a problem getting mine to finish with yellow fan leaves, but these were perfect!!!


----------



## superstoner1 (Sep 15, 2012)

i do want that back, now, damn it.


----------



## OLD DUDE (Sep 15, 2012)

superstoner1 said:


> i do want that back, now, damn it.


I told you at least three times how to get it back I've got some real nice ones perfect for this situation !! Did you get Motavation from OG?? Got a couple of those that are really nice too! This my be my first 40 oz harvest!!


----------



## bobsstory182 (Sep 15, 2012)

Hey there superstoner and everyone! I wanted to say that I admire your guys set ups, and creativity that went into them. I've been growing for a few years trying out different set ups. I read all 980something of stinkbuds thread lol, read all of this thread, and have done a lot of research on other forums aswell. I have decided to stick with aero, and even give a go at designing my own system. I was thinking of the same three week cycles but a little tweaked for plant counts and what not. 
I was thinking of doing a hybrid aero/dwc culture system in those 27gal toughtotes, have an aero manifold and also a bubbler going on, alllowing the roots to set in the nute solution. I figure the ppm would be lower than aero by itself, and both systems would allow for optium uptake of nutes,oxygen, water. It would also be a sort of back up if the water pumps or o2 pumps went out. Still seems like a simple system I think, and wanted to get your and the other aero growers out there opinion


----------



## oceangreen (Sep 16, 2012)

bobsstory182 said:


> Hey there superstoner and everyone! I wanted to say that I admire your guys set ups, and creativity that went into them. I've been growing for a few years trying out different set ups. I read all 980something of stinkbuds thread lol, read all of this thread, and have done a lot of research on other forums aswell. I have decided to stick with aero, and even give a go at designing my own system. I was thinking of the same three week cycles but a little tweaked for plant counts and what not.
> I was thinking of doing a hybrid aero/dwc culture system in those 27gal toughtotes, have an aero manifold and also a bubbler going on, alllowing the roots to set in the nute solution. I figure the ppm would be lower than aero by itself, and both systems would allow for optium uptake of nutes,oxygen, water. It would also be a sort of back up if the water pumps or o2 pumps went out. Still seems like a simple system I think, and wanted to get your and the other aero growers out there opinion



I think we've all agreed the air bubbler is counter productive.

nice to have you here


----------



## oceangreen (Sep 16, 2012)

hey all,

I got the t5 done today

i built my own from scratch, build my own harness and did everything,. was pretty fun actually. took a couple of hours

I went with 
8 14watt 2' 6500k tubes
4 14 watt 2' 2700k tubes

for a total of 168w with 12 tubes..

The dimension are 24" x 14"


----------



## oceangreen (Sep 16, 2012)

I'll make 2 more as I go along


----------



## OLD DUDE (Sep 16, 2012)

oceangreen said:


> hey all,
> 
> I got the t5 done today
> 
> ...


Where did you get the 6500 2' bulbs? I can't find them locally and I wish I could!


----------



## superstoner1 (Sep 16, 2012)

od, try htgsupply.com. they have an 8 pack of t5 bulbs,half 3000k and half 6400k for $33. igot these last month, best deal i could find. pm me, i really do want to get motivated on some kushberry. and your collars went out on friday.


----------



## oceangreen (Sep 16, 2012)

OLD DUDE said:


> Where did you get the 6500 2' bulbs? I can't find them locally and I wish I could!


Old dude,

yea you can build one your self for a great deal. Thats what I did. I made a 170w to my specs, exact measurements for my coverage area.

I used a thin sheet off very rigid plastic( can't remember the exact name, but ill get it for you if you want) and then cut .75 mdf peices for support/hanger purposes.

I used 12 t5's in total. Each 14w a piece. 8 of those are 6500k and the other 4 are 2700k. I measure and placed the holding brackets for each light. I went 1/2 inch from the edge, placed the tubes where i wanted them and marked the plastic sheet at the end of each tube( marked center of ends). I then made lines across from the 2 end points fro each tube, and placed the holdings brackets where i wanted them along the line. I did alternating, because i didnt want all the holes in one row because it would weaken the frame.

Once I placed the brackets, I flipped it over and placed the wood support. however I drilled and screwed from the front side(notice no holes in the wood on the back) Each wood frame has 6 screw. You can figure most of it out from the pics. Any questions with measurements just ask away

The thing is really light and so solid. 

The sheet are 24" x 14"
the .75 mdf support is 14" my 4.5"


----------



## tightbond II (Sep 16, 2012)

thats really cool.... 
where did you get those wires?


----------



## OLD DUDE (Sep 16, 2012)

Good job on you DIY, I got all kinds of fixtures, just wish my local Lowes or Menards carried the 2' foot 6500k bulbs!


----------



## oceangreen (Sep 16, 2012)

OLD DUDE said:


> Good job on you DIY, I got all kinds of fixtures, just wish my local Lowes or Menards carried the 2' foot 6500k bulbs!


just order them. I went to the local light shop. 6500k are very common, you should be able to find them locally. don't go to lowes or home depot, go to a place that sells lighting fixtures and lamps.


----------



## OLD DUDE (Sep 16, 2012)

superstoner1 said:


> od, try htgsupply.com. they have an 8 pack of t5 bulbs,half 3000k and half 6400k for $33. igot these last month, best deal i could find. pm me, i really do want to get motivated on some kushberry. and your collars went out on friday.


If you find a deal that would last the both of us a couple years and it is a super good deal, let me know and we can split them!! And since you always know who currently has the best deals, who has the best deal on 1000 w hps?


----------



## superstoner1 (Sep 16, 2012)

i always use plantlightinghydroponics.com for most everything. i havent bought lights from anyone else in a long time.


----------



## superstoner1 (Sep 16, 2012)

you did a great job on the diy t5, very clean. what was total cost with bulbs?


----------



## oceangreen (Sep 16, 2012)

Thank you for the kind words

5 usd for the plastic sheet ( I will get the exact name type of the plastic sheet)
50 usd for the bulbs( came with the harness' and the in/out wires, mounting brackets)
3 usd for the hooks
50 cents for the 36 screws I used
MDF wood ( i just had laying around)

Total time to construct: 3 hours

$58.50

View attachment 2336814


----------



## superstoner1 (Sep 16, 2012)

very sweet. what about using some sort or reflective material above thebulbs?


----------



## OLD DUDE (Sep 17, 2012)

oceangreen said:


> Thank you for the kind words
> 
> 5 usd for the plastic sheet ( I will get the exact name type of the plastic sheet)
> 50 usd for the bulbs( came with the harness' and the in/out wires, mounting brackets)
> ...


Didi you get the bulbs and harnesses locally or on line?? If online, could you post a link! I might have a need down the road!


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Sep 17, 2012)

OLD DUDE said:


> Didi you get the bulbs and harnesses locally or on line?? If online, could you post a link! I might have a need down the road!


Me also.......


BEECH


----------



## superstoner1 (Sep 17, 2012)

me three.....


----------



## oceangreen (Sep 17, 2012)

Hey guys,

I got them locally. The company that makes them is called opple, its chinese. I tried to see if you guys had them in the U.S but seems not.
I found an online link but in the czech republic, seems that they are big over there. 
here's the link but its in czech.

http://www.lseshop.cz/technicka-svitidla/podlinkova-svitidla-bezkrytova/zarivkove-svitidlo-opple-fisb-t5-14w-6500k-5544.html

I'll keep looking and see if i can find something similar online and i'll talk to the store owner here, where i got them to see if there is a contact/distributor in the U.S

Also I can get together a box full for all you guys and send them over, no biggie.


----------



## oceangreen (Sep 17, 2012)

Also did a DIY thread that goes into more depth on the build.

here it is:

https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/563437-ocean-greens-ultimate-170w-t5.html

Note: I know there are 2-3 other companies locally here sell the same t5 with harness. I will get their names. I am sure one of them sells in the U.S. I'll track it down.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Sep 17, 2012)

*Is it T5ho or just T5.......The reason i ask is i got a T5ho by mistake from ups and had no name just my addy and i didnt order or pay for it.I left it in box for over 3 months till i said F it and went to using its just a hydrofarm 54w 4ft 4 bulb.With daylight spectrum.


BEECH*


----------



## oceangreen (Sep 17, 2012)

SOMEBEECH said:


> *Is it T5ho or just T5.......The reason i ask is i got a T5ho by mistake from ups and had no name just my addy and i didnt order or pay for it.I left it in box for over 3 months till i said F it and went to using its just a hydrofarm 54w 4ft 4 bulb.With daylight spectrum.
> 
> 
> BEECH*


Yes it was me.. How do you like your limited edition 5 grand light. Btw I haven't received payment yet..


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Sep 17, 2012)

*Too be honest i hate it!!!Prefer a 400mh dimmed to about 200 but kinda hard to find.
just use a 400hps im very impatient.
Yes on my clones and seedlings..
Secret is cheapass nutes where they dont 
hit the roof.LOL

BEECH*


----------



## oceangreen (Sep 18, 2012)

so is having 170w t5 over each tote overkill?

Beech, so not a fan of the t5 ey?


----------



## oceangreen (Sep 18, 2012)

Guys very important question.

I am adding a new circuit breaker just for my hid's. 

so from my main supply to the safety breaker to the new 60a circuit breaker, the breaker will have 2 exterior wall socket plugs only for this 8 way contactor.
http://kingofgreen.co.uk/contactors.asp?oid=377

my question is should it set up a 1 phase breaker or a 3 phase breaker?

I know my old one is a 1-phase.. 

please get back to me guys. very important


----------



## oceangreen (Sep 18, 2012)

^^^ I run 240v if that matters


----------



## cloneseed (Sep 18, 2012)

Hey what's up SS, I have been a loooong time lurker, since way before the old site went down. Seriously, THANK YOU for all of the info over the last year and a half or so! After a ton of reading and waiting for the right time, I finally have had the opportunity to start my own system.

Anyhow, I have 6 plants started from seed on week 2 of veg, in a strongbox vegging unit... they're out of control! I'm talking huge fan leaves everywhere, and they're shading each other quite a bit. I noticed your vegging plants definitely allow for more light penetration, do you clip or pinch off any leaves? Other threads I've read say to leave them alone, but they're all from soil growers, couldn't find any answers for this system.

Also, there was another thread on the old site about how many leaves you pinch off during flower... do you happen to still have the photos from that post? Would love to have that reference!

Again, thanks for all the info man.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Sep 18, 2012)

oceangreen said:


> so is having 170w t5 over each tote overkill?
> 
> Beech, so not a fan of the t5 ey?


IMO no such thing as overkill with fluros.
My T5HO is 200w 54w per bulb.



As far as 3phase here in the USA or where i live
you have to have 3phase on the house.And price of
a 3phase panel imo would not be feasible.Most 3 phase
is for Commercial buildings.I own a HVAC Bus. and have 
alot of knowledge of electricity.Stay with the 240 r 220 is what
we have.


BEECH


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Sep 18, 2012)

To be honest i go from clone to 600mh for 2-3 weeks strain dependent
Then flower under 3k hps,but im doing RDWC.


BEECH


----------



## oceangreen (Sep 18, 2012)

SOMEBEECH said:


> IMO no such thing as overkill with fluros.
> My T5HO is 200w 54w per bulb.
> 
> 
> ...


yea, its 240v here.

Yea the voltage will always be the same. I just cant figure out, the difference between setting up my new breaker in 3 phase or single phase. so with 3 phase there is 12 wires going to room breaker, those wires are coming from 3 phase set up outside. each wire is hooked up to a certain size fuse. SO i guess the wire that i am using for dual light plug( 8 way contactor should be on) should be on a 40a fuse. but then I have 11 other wires that will not be in use..

I think with a 1 phase its 3 wires... from break outside to breaker in room. 

the thing i still don't understand is great I have 40a fuse for one plug, but the wall plugs have a combined of 13-26a... I still dont get how that wall plug is bypassed and there is no overload on the socket fuses..


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Sep 19, 2012)

*Over here you have to have a 3 Phase breaker,all legs are Hot.Also could have a wild leg,i.e. more volts then the other 2.
110 1hot 1neutral 1 ground.
220-2-110 1 ground
240-2-120 1 ground
If you have 12 wires thats 4 circuits,Sounds like you need to just keep it on 240v Or get a electrician.
ITS 3 wires on all of em 3phase all wires are HOT.....


BEECH*


----------



## oceangreen (Sep 19, 2012)

yea ill have to. I am not good at the major electrical stuff. wish i was. will work on it. thanks for the heads up tough


----------



## oceangreen (Sep 19, 2012)

ok guys, regarding the t5 with harness"
somebeech, you asked if they were HO, no they are not, they are regular 14w t5's. But i prefer them over the HO. more surface area..

I asked around for you guys. I got contact info to the distrubeter in china, but you have to order like a minimum of 500. but it will be much cheaper..pm me is you want the distributer email. plus i think these will be a big hit in the states.. very surprized you don't have em. for my 3 t5's i used 36 bulbs.

These t5's a cool because you can set them up for side and back lighting...im thinking having a whole panel across the wall for back lighting and making a double faced panel for in between totes as well. 

thoughts?

In other things.

I upgrades the drain system on the flwr systems.. pretty amazing...


----------



## oceangreen (Sep 19, 2012)

ok guys, I did some mods to the f system. I didn't like the drain setup.. I think you guys are getting the generalidea that I am so obsessed with drainage.. I don't know why.. But anyways here it is.. so smooth.


----------



## OLD DUDE (Sep 20, 2012)

Make sure you have access to the nutes!!!! Are the orange thingies light proof??


----------



## superstoner1 (Sep 20, 2012)

damn, thats a beast of a complicated drain.


----------



## oceangreen (Sep 20, 2012)

OLD DUDE said:


> Make sure you have access to the nutes!!!! Are the orange thingies light proof??


yes, i have access to the nutes( usual cutout ss has) and I put insulation on the tubes... its just not done yet.. usually I put reflective insulation as the last thing.
I like the tubes better than the square gully.. better use of gravity and kinetic energy. the drain is pretty sick. I can just pull out the whole thing on its own when i dissasemble. 
It like a 2 minute dis-assembly for the whole system.


----------



## oceangreen (Sep 20, 2012)

superstoner1 said:


> damn, thats a beast of a complicated drain.


its not so bad.. just zero possibility of leaks even if you kick the tubes to the floor...that i like


----------



## superstoner1 (Sep 20, 2012)

there is no possibility of even kicking mine, much less off. have had no leaks and it also comes apart in a few seconds. that protrusion would drive me insane.


----------



## oceangreen (Sep 21, 2012)

superstoner1 said:


> there is no possibility of even kicking mine, much less off. have had no leaks and it also comes apart in a few seconds. that protrusion would drive me insane.


its a few inches out.. got the space so it doesn't bother me. i like your drain as well. but this was easier to build and is more solid for my liking


----------



## superstoner1 (Sep 21, 2012)

i was just pushing you, i like it. i have no extra room so i like tucked in and under.


----------



## superstoner1 (Sep 21, 2012)

old dude, 2grams shy of 4oz on that last hog.


----------



## cloneseed (Sep 21, 2012)

Unfortunately, I can't send PM's yet... was wondering if you guys had any input for me?


----------



## OLD DUDE (Sep 21, 2012)

superstoner1 said:


> old dude, 2grams shy of 4oz on that last hog.


That's how that little Piggie should be! Did youdo anything special to it?


----------



## superstoner1 (Sep 21, 2012)

every night when i went to check her i would scream, grow bitch grow. hey, whatever works, huh?


----------



## OLD DUDE (Sep 21, 2012)

cloneseed said:


> Unfortunately, I can't send PM's yet... was wondering if you guys had any input for me?


Just experiment, if you have three plant of the same strain, leave one alone, trim the top fan leaves on, and trim the shit out of the third one! it's hard to tell a person what to do in this situation!! I give mine a pretty good trim with two weeks left in veg, three weeks into flower, and a touch up trim after week five in flower!


----------



## OLD DUDE (Sep 21, 2012)

superstoner1 said:


> every night when i went to check her i would scream, grow bitch grow. hey, whatever works, huh?


Son of a bitch!! I've been sweet talking mine!!


----------



## oceangreen (Sep 21, 2012)

superstoner1 said:


> old dude, 2grams shy of 4oz on that last hog.


Epic.. Show me how lol


----------



## oceangreen (Sep 22, 2012)

OLD DUDE said:


> Just experiment, if you have three plant of the same strain, leave one alone, trim the top fan leaves on, and trim the shit out of the third one! it's hard to tell a person what to do in this situation!! I give mine a pretty good trim with two weeks left in veg, three weeks into flower, and a touch up trim after week five in flower!


is there even a need to trim at all. 

whats are the pros and the cons?


----------



## oceangreen (Sep 22, 2012)

has anyone tried different nutes in this setup.. I am interested to see how the gh flora series fairs...

thoughts


----------



## OLD DUDE (Sep 22, 2012)

oceangreen said:


> is there even a need to trim at all.
> 
> whats are the pros and the cons?


Its one of those things you have experiment with yourself!!! A lot of people say you are cutting the food to the plant by removing fan leaves, on the other hand it allows a lot more light to the plants! I think it has a lot to do with your set up, and with this set up I think it works well!! But, what do I know, I have just copied most things that SS does


----------



## OLD DUDE (Sep 22, 2012)

oceangreen said:


> has anyone tried different nutes in this setup.. I am interested to see how the gh flora series fairs...
> 
> thoughts


I think there was a dude on the SB site that preached those nutes! Again, you have to play with it! Since I started this system, I have only used Botanacare!


----------



## cloneseed (Sep 22, 2012)

OLD DUDE said:


> Its one of those things you have experiment with yourself!!! A lot of people say you are cutting the food to the plant by removing fan leaves, on the other hand it allows a lot more light to the plants! I think it has a lot to do with your set up, and with this set up I think it works well!! But, what do I know, I have just copied most things that SS does


Ha, same here. I went ahead and took your advice though, last night I clipped one pretty good, another just a bit, and have four left I didn't mess with. The one I took the most off of actually looks pretty happy this morning, maybe it's all that extra light reaching all the lower branches! Thanks for the idea.


----------



## cloneseed (Sep 22, 2012)

oceangreen said:


> is there even a need to trim at all.
> 
> whats are the pros and the cons?


I came across this last night after I trimmed down... an interesting read, we'll see what happens over the next few weeks with my plants, I think I'm going to stick with taking a few off here and there.

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/8930-trimming-fan-leaves-consensus-part.html
https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/8931-trimming-fan-leaves-consensus-part.html


----------



## superstoner1 (Sep 22, 2012)

my yields increased dramatically, my trim time went down because less popcorn buds when i started defoliating a few days before going to flower, at days 15 and 36 in flower.


----------



## OLD DUDE (Sep 22, 2012)

Hey SS, I know you do a lot of pinching and bending, just curious as to when you stop it during flowering? I usually stop around day 12 and get a pretty even canopy except for the twistas which stretch more!


----------



## superstoner1 (Sep 22, 2012)

i do it as needed. when one is blocking or up too high and there is space to move it i bend it. i have never had a set schedule but i am way past day 12, probably day23-30.


----------



## oceangreen (Sep 22, 2012)

OLD DUDE said:


> I think there was a dude on the SB site that preached those nutes! Again, you have to play with it! Since I started this system, I have only used Botanacare!



where is that guy!

wanna know his schedule..


----------



## cloneseed (Sep 22, 2012)

Thanks for the info guys. Happy growing


----------



## OLD DUDE (Sep 23, 2012)

oceangreen said:


> where is that guy!
> 
> wanna know his schedule..


I have always heard to start out following the directions at half strength, and go from there! I'm sure someone uses those nutes in some type of hydro set up on this site, just ask and see what happens or do a search! Know that I think about it, it might have been Dya Grow he used, I'm an old fuck, I can't remember His user name was maybe my all time favorite, Camel Toe Joe


----------



## oceangreen (Sep 23, 2012)

new improved rez cover


----------



## OLD DUDE (Sep 23, 2012)

Stainless steel and plastic, correct??? Do you have the holes in your rails cut out yet??? You can take the cut out pieces, cut them into quarters, and they make the perfect clips for holding the net pots down!!!


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Sep 23, 2012)

Wont be using you for straight cuts!! LOL


----------



## superstoner1 (Sep 23, 2012)

actually it is pretty hard to get a clean cut on that. it is thick and has deep support bracing on underside you have to cut through also. good job.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Sep 23, 2012)

*Yea i bet just a RAZZ wondered which cut he did first.
Looks like tire off my truck.


BEECH*


----------



## oceangreen (Sep 24, 2012)

OLD DUDE said:


> Stainless steel and plastic, correct??? Do you have the holes in your rails cut out yet??? You can take the cut out pieces, cut them into quarters, and they make the perfect clips for holding the net pots down!!!


the hinges are not stainless steel, but they are never going to touch the water. its on the outside. the screws are 1/4 inch. only the tip goes through barely.. so there is zero interference with whats in the rez

the hydrofarms fit pretty well even in the tubes.. they dont move at all.. too bad i threw all the cuts away.. but i don't think i will need them. we will see.


----------



## oceangreen (Sep 24, 2012)

SOMEBEECH said:


> *Yea i bet just a RAZZ wondered which cut he did first.
> Looks like tire off my truck.
> 
> 
> BEECH*


hehe.. yea this time is wasn't a good one. I heat up a sharp kitchen knife on the stove until its get amber and then i cut the plastic over what i marked. last time is was really good. This time i used a different knife and it didnt turn out as clean as i wanted.


----------



## oceangreen (Sep 24, 2012)

Guys,

lets talk PH.

what does everyone set their PH to when mix fresh nutes in? and do you let it swing? or keep it at a certain PH?
whats the word here. Its almost go time.


----------



## oceangreen (Sep 24, 2012)

I am also looking for an aquarium alternative for clearex...?

any recommendations?


----------



## superstoner1 (Sep 24, 2012)

oceangreen said:


> Guys,
> 
> lets talk PH.
> 
> ...


my recipe has my ph ranges


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Sep 24, 2012)

superstoner1 said:


> my recipe has my ph ranges


Mine has a mind of its own!! But try to keep it 5.5 5.8.There are few strains ive found tht do like more or less tho.


BEECH


----------



## superstoner1 (Sep 24, 2012)

it really depends on the stage they are in, 5.5-6.1.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Sep 24, 2012)

superstoner1 said:


> it really depends on the stage they are in, 5.5-6.1.


This being the most accurite statement.
Ocean i use Florakleen,but im not sure if your really talking about a Aquarium.It werks great for salt buildup,and also does other things,i believe to help nutrient uptake.Correct me if im wrong SS....Reduces stress from excess and imbalanced nutrients.



BEECH


----------



## superstoner1 (Sep 24, 2012)

exactly. but what i have found is if you find the "sweet spot" on the nute mix that salt build up is very, very minimal and i have stopped doing any flushes now. when i was running 1200-1600 ppm i would always flush and i would have salt build up around the net pot lips, now i just dont have it at 750-1000ppm.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Sep 24, 2012)

*Weird you say tht i followed your advise on DWC roots being in nutes all the time and need less nutes,and my salt buidup greatly reduced.Was running 1000ppm and lowered to 650 - 700 and the problem i pm you about also went away.Also ive got a vegger im kinda playing with its over a ft tall and branchin like crazy at 100ppm.....Read somewhere where a guy said no nutes for 4 weeks?In DWC..


BEECH*


----------



## superstoner1 (Sep 24, 2012)

very cool beech


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Sep 24, 2012)

Im starting to believe alot less is better than just less,Think they want us to use as much as possible with out too many issues when 1/4 strenght will do the SAME!! By the way i use Lucas F.

BEECH


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Sep 24, 2012)

Your box is full.........


----------



## superstoner1 (Sep 24, 2012)

check this 50 gram ball of ice hash i just did. all from a 5gal bucket of trimmings.


----------



## zer0ed (Sep 24, 2012)

Just read all 44 pages of this thread.
Also was a member of SB's forum, i bought the new book.
and ive been following the harvent a pound thread for about 2 years.

(LOL at the guy DAMANDING you prove your results to him. as if you owed it to him.)

I Just want to say thank you to SS and the other guys supporting this system.
Im still putting my supplies together for my first system. 
Im hoping to build my own custom system somewhere between stinks, and SS's system to fit my own needs.

Couple of questions for you guys.

SS, why did you go back to a stacked tote vegger? is it better then the single tote vegger in SB's book?
Is it to keep the roots from touching standing water?

also i heard Botanicare Silica blast has "Sodium Silicate" which isnt as good for plants as "Potassium Silicate"
so while i plan on using Botanicares core nutes, i think i will shop around for the "additives" and get the Silica from a different brand.
thoughts?

Thanks again


----------



## zer0ed (Sep 24, 2012)

*double Post*


----------



## 907 (Sep 24, 2012)

Hey there SS , been going like hell doing doing revamp! Minisplit is all mounted and running, and all I can say is HOLY SHIT BATMAN!! I got my hands on 100' of reflective grow tent canvas. Used it to do my whole room. Then I purchased 2 DIY T5HO 4 bulb aquariam lighting kits. I mounted the lights on 4'X4' sheets wrapped in the grow tent canvas and then mounted those on the walls for side lighting. With 1000 watts above in the parabolic and 800 watts of T5HO on the walls the mini has no problem of keeping it at 78 in there , and you want to talk about bright, I had to purchase the wife and I a couple pairs of grow room glasses. They are called (Method Seven Optics) I highly recommend !!!!!!!!! The #18OG KUSH last round was a joke! waste of money. Am going back to my Power Kush Peace 907


----------



## superstoner1 (Sep 24, 2012)

zer0ed said:


> Just read all 44 pages of this thread.
> Also was a member of SB's forum, i bought the new book.
> and ive been following the harvent a pound thread for about 2 years.
> 
> ...


i have always done a "stacked" vegger, yes it is because of roots. this is aero not dwc and my vegger works great. i have used three different silicon additives and never saw difference between them, but i did see a difference with the plants when using them. dont look too much into things.


----------



## superstoner1 (Sep 24, 2012)

907 said:


> Hey there SS , been going like hell doing doing revamp! Minisplit is all mounted and running, and all I can say is HOLY SHIT BATMAN!! I got my hands on 100' of reflective grow tent canvas. Used it to do my whole room. Then I purchased 2 DIY T5HO 4 bulb aquariam lighting kits. I mounted the lights on 4'X4' sheets wrapped in the grow tent canvas and then mounted those on the walls for side lighting. With 1000 watts above in the parabolic and 800 watts of T5HO on the walls the mini has no problem of keeping it at 78 in there , and you want to talk about bright, I had to purchase the wife and I a couple pairs of grow room glasses. They are called (Method Seven Optics) I highly recommend !!!!!!!!! The #18OG KUSH last round was a joke! waste of money. Am going back to my Power Kush Peace 907


it makes you wonder how we did it before minisplits , huh? they are perfect for grow rooms. your room sounds great as usual, you have been one who really got it and ran with it. good job big guy. stay safe up there in the wild cold.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Sep 24, 2012)

oceangreen said:


> Yep..here it is
> 
> "So here is the chemical reason this experiment was not successful.
> 
> ...


i would love to drink a beer with you bet your a hoot!!!


BEECH


----------



## superstoner1 (Sep 24, 2012)

same here, beech. at least smoke a fatty.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Sep 24, 2012)

*Some stronger acids will dissolve copper Directlty,You Reckon...



BEECH*


----------



## oceangreen (Sep 26, 2012)

cloner is sick.. seee them roots.. haha

also made a seeyd starter.. sick as well..

this system is sick...


----------



## oceangreen (Sep 26, 2012)

thansk everyone especially SS.. you are are a class of your own... more to come


----------



## oceangreen (Sep 26, 2012)

SOMEBEECH said:


> i would love to drink a beer with you bet your a hoot!!!
> 
> 
> BEECH


I prefer the strip club over hooters

bring lots of ones and a cloner


----------



## oceangreen (Sep 26, 2012)

so

my V room gets to 85f during the day.. Is that ok? I still havent put in a fan, so it will maybe drop it a degree or 2


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Sep 26, 2012)

oceangreen said:


> cloner is sick.. seee them roots.. haha
> 
> also made a seeyd starter.. sick as well..
> 
> this system is sick...


You need proffesional Help,also sick....Where you keep this HOT knife?What on gods green earth is a seed starter?Let me guess next is seed collection rack?Inside room pulled to 60micron vacum.......


BEECH


----------



## oceangreen (Sep 26, 2012)

SOMEBEECH said:


> You need proffesional Help,also sick....Where you keep this HOT knife?What on gods green earth is a seed starter?Let me guess next is seed collection rack?Inside room pulled to 60micron vacum.......


seed starter is basically the same as the cloner but smaller tote a 12 gal with 12 sites.

the method is bunch 2" x 2" paper towel. put seed in middle, paperl towel end facing up. put paper towel in 2" net pot. cover with neoprene. put in tote.

6 day later roots are perfect length. slip in neoprene and put back in site until ready for V system. 

pics soon..


----------



## oceangreen (Sep 26, 2012)

oceangreen said:


> so
> 
> my V room gets to 85f during the day.. Is that ok? I still havent put in a fan, so it will maybe drop it a degree or 2


any feedback on this..

85f during day. 80f at night...

it warmer when i put thermo on v tote cover because of the t5's. its like 90f.. those t5 get warm


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Sep 26, 2012)

Hope SS dont mind the Hijack,But yea mine love 80s,as long as theres some good airmovement.i.e.Fan.Should be fine are you veggin in Water i assume?Hope water is cooler if so.....Do you have your own Thread......


BEECH


----------



## superstoner1 (Sep 26, 2012)

i dont let my veg go above 81*(76-81)


----------



## OLD DUDE (Sep 26, 2012)

Wish I could get my flower room to be as constant as my veg room, 75-77 at all times.


----------



## oceangreen (Sep 26, 2012)

SOMEBEECH said:


> Hope SS dont mind the Hijack,But yea mine love 80s,as long as theres some good airmovement.i.e.Fan.Should be fine are you veggin in Water i assume?Hope water is cooler if so.....Do you have your own Thread......
> 
> 
> BEECH


I think its understood by now that this thread is for those running this system... since i am running the SS setup, I think its justified I can ask questions about SS' setup, and my issues with running it...because SS runs the setup, and if I do a dumbass thing, SS can let me know, since he knows the SS setup, after all he is SS and I am running the SS setup.......


----------



## oceangreen (Sep 26, 2012)

superstoner1 said:


> i dont let my veg go above 81*(76-81)


I checked earlier and it shot down to 72f at night from 85f at 3pm. I am getting large swings, guess it was extra hot in holland today. Guess Ill be fine.

Beech, yes I have a chiller stay 65f forever...


----------



## zer0ed (Sep 27, 2012)

What do you think about running this system in a tent?
Im thinking idealy of trying to run 3 flower systems in 4x8
or one or two in a 4x4?

I havent read much about this system in a tent, what do you think?


----------



## OLD DUDE (Sep 27, 2012)

zer0ed said:


> What do you think about running this system in a tent?
> Im thinking idealy of trying to run 3 flower systems in 4x8
> or one or two in a 4x4?
> 
> I havent read much about this system in a tent, what do you think?


I'm just a hack but I can't think of any reason it wouldn't work!! One of the good thinks about the system is that you can design it to fit your needs! Read as much of this thread and the first 100 pages of the link at the bottom! If you go with it ask questions as ya go!!

https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/116859-harvest-pound-every-three-weeks-981.html


----------



## superstoner1 (Sep 27, 2012)

you can make a system like this to fit just about any size grow. i have so many ideas and plans in my head for different sizes and designs. everytime i look at a for sale sign in a yard i am designing the equipment for the grow in my head.


----------



## oceangreen (Sep 27, 2012)

zer0ed said:


> What do you think about running this system in a tent?
> Im thinking idealy of trying to run 3 flower systems in 4x8
> or one or two in a 4x4?
> 
> I havent read much about this system in a tent, what do you think?


I would say it depends what yo uare looking for. if you are willing got invest time in something serious. do this this setup...

The initial build for the setup takes time and planning, regardless of what anyone says.. if you are running a 3 stage system. set aside a whole month or more for the set up...

but its true once its running, its very forgiving, rewarding, clean, and efficient.. 

I would go all out though if you are looking to run it. like ss and myself


----------



## oceangreen (Sep 27, 2012)

Id anyone comes to the netherlands. PM me. Free everything at the coffee shop. We'll throw in a stoner gal as well....


----------



## OLD DUDE (Sep 28, 2012)

oceangreen said:


> Id anyone comes to the netherlands. PM me. Free everything at the coffee shop. We'll throw in a stoner gal as well....


I'm there just not sure when


----------



## zer0ed (Sep 28, 2012)

oceangreen said:


> Id anyone comes to the netherlands. PM me. Free everything at the coffee shop. We'll throw in a stoner gal as well....


Hey oceangreen, maybe you can give me the real story.

I heard that magic mushrooms went from legal at the shops. to dry mushrooms being illegal, and the shops using a loophole to be able to sell fresh (wet) magic mushrooms.
to magic mushrooms being completely illegal. 
And some story of a tourist dude, eating mushrooms, and then disapearing, and then his friends finding him in the hallway of his hotel. but when they tried to approach him, he broke a bottle, and gashed his own throat, and died. and they found a cocktail of drugs in his system, including coke. (but i think the mushrooms were blamed)
which led to mushrooms becoming illegal.

and then i heard that they arnt liking the tourists coming for the weed, and getting in trouble, so is it true that weed is now only "legal" for residents, and "illegal" for tourists?

Maybe you can give us a insider view.


----------



## superstoner1 (Sep 28, 2012)

OLD DUDE said:


> I'm there just not sure when


lets go together,mm. sounds like a fun trip and i can carry your cane.


----------



## OLD DUDE (Sep 28, 2012)

I'm very serious when I say "Let's do it"!!!!!!!!!!!!! I already looked up flight prices! Next summer $1350sh round trip and all taxes!!!


----------



## superstoner1 (Sep 28, 2012)

count me in.


----------



## cloneseed (Sep 28, 2012)

Plants are loving this schedule, thanks for posting it up. About to switch to first flower... on your Clearex flushes, is it 150ml to 25 or 50 gal?


----------



## superstoner1 (Sep 28, 2012)

25, no need for more, less will do, its only one night.


----------



## OLD DUDE (Sep 29, 2012)

Since SS is married, I get his stoner girl!!!!!!!


----------



## superstoner1 (Sep 29, 2012)

OLD DUDE said:


> Since SS is married, I get his stoner girl!!!!!!!


thats what my wife said.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Sep 29, 2012)

OLD DUDE said:


> Since SS is married, I get his stoner girl!!!!!!!


Nice dubb....Wish i could afford to go with ya guys love to meet OG.


BEECH


----------



## OLD DUDE (Sep 30, 2012)

Any reason why a person could not make their own ph up and down out of the powdered pool ph up and down? I know it's not all that expensive but, you could make several gallons for around 15 bucks! I actually did thisonce in an emergency and had no problems but forgot to ask opinions of others


----------



## oceangreen (Sep 30, 2012)

zer0ed said:


> Hey oceangreen, maybe you can give me the real story.
> 
> I heard that magic mushrooms went from legal at the shops. to dry mushrooms being illegal, and the shops using a loophole to be able to sell fresh (wet) magic mushrooms.
> to magic mushrooms being completely illegal.
> ...


there was number f incidents and the real issue was more on people around europe coming for the day to restock and go back to their home towns out of the country. but that does not mean its not available. its really not a big deal here. 

We love tourists. 50 percent of the economy is based on tourism. I would like to point out that amsterdam is just a small part of this country. people think netherlands, they immediatley think amsterdam. The other places in netherlands are very nice like utrecht, and my town den bosch is a small town quite with natural canals and sites, and friendly people. If you like breakfast you will love it here. we have great dutch pancake house, good pastries and excellent coffee. Everyone speaks English also. I recommend you rent a car and explore the country with nice smokes.. with a group of freinds and even family. 

but with all the roumers with the possibility of it being banned again, its not going to happen. the economy will collapse. its still legal...

All central station in Amsterdam goes to every major city in Europe.

Hope this answers all your questions


----------



## oceangreen (Sep 30, 2012)

superstoner1 said:


> lets go together,mm. sounds like a fun trip and i can carry your cane.


olddude, ss, beech,

you are more than welcome. just get your tickets, the rest is my thanks to all of you.


----------



## oceangreen (Sep 30, 2012)

hmm. cloner update
10/20 rooted..rest look dead. i guess i should not have cut the cuttlings with one end of a sissor, razor blade next time... ow well. new cuttings go in tonight.


----------



## oceangreen (Sep 30, 2012)

ss, veg rez. do you fill it to the brink? or give it some space?

I guess i am just going to measure out exactly 35 galls...

and fresh nutes you set PH to 5.2 to start. correct?


----------



## OLD DUDE (Sep 30, 2012)

oceangreen said:


> hmm. cloner update
> 10/20 rooted..rest look dead. i guess i should not have cut the cuttlings with one end of a sissor, razor blade next time... ow well. new cuttings go in tonight.


 Yeah, something is not right, I lose maybe one clone per 200??? I try to take 10 inch branches, put them into a cup of warmish water using scissors, then use a razor blade to cut em down to 6-7 inches with about an eighth of an inch sticking below the net pot. That's just what I do!


----------



## superstoner1 (Sep 30, 2012)

i get the res as high as possible to start. 5.2-5.3 is good because it will go up a bit the first 24hrs then stablize.


----------



## OLD DUDE (Sep 30, 2012)

Whoever it was that was asking about trimming fan leaves, too lazy to look back at the moment, let me say the following! Had a couple back surgeries in the last 7 weeks, then had severe headaches for the last 3 weeks. I have a good helper that has did a great job of basically doing everything exept, doing my normal fan leaf trimming!! Just did a harvest and, looks to be 1/2-2/3 of what I normally get!!!! Plants are a little crowded and im sure that makes a difference! I will be fine by the way, just fucking slow recovery


----------



## superstoner1 (Sep 30, 2012)

ive said it many times but just get sick of the bad mouthing from idiots, defoliating improved my yields considerably.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Oct 1, 2012)

*Promise no bad mouthing care to elaborate?

BEECH*


----------



## superstoner1 (Oct 1, 2012)

SOMEBEECH said:


> *Promise no bad mouthing care to elaborate?
> 
> BEECH*


a few days before going to flower, at day 15, and at day 36 in flower i trim the everloving shit out of my plants. i start at the top and work down removing the large fans. within a few days they are even more covered. i no longer have popcorn buds, my trim time at harvest is much shorter and my yields increased. in an environment where the plants get more than everything they need they do not need as much stored food(leaves) they have it readily available.


----------



## BigBuddahCheese (Oct 1, 2012)

I agree I been defoliating since everyone said they were against it, my yields are awesome with no ill effects from taking fan leaves. 

I trim at day 18-20 and then again around day 38-40, I am one to see results for myself and I am glad I bucked the ever going bad advice of don't touch the fan leaves. If it is blocking a bud site, its gone, if its looking at me the wrong way its gone. 

Now use common sense and don't strip them naked but I agree defoliating does increase my yield no matter what book, author or stoned grower at your grow shop says. I guess the followers will never know which is alright by me since if they cannot make decisions for themselves and do testing etc they shouldn't be growing in the first place.


----------



## OLD DUDE (Oct 1, 2012)

What do you grow in BBC??? I wonder sometimes if defoliation is better in hydro cause the nutrients are so readily available?


----------



## BigBuddahCheese (Oct 1, 2012)

OLD DUDE said:


> What do you grow in BBC??? I wonder sometimes if defoliation is better in hydro cause the nutrients are so readily available?


I have done it in Aero like superstoner, I do it in DWC now as well. I mean they defoliate in scrog but if you do it in normal growing its frowned upon? That right there tells me something is wrong with the statement you can not or should not defoilate. I mean all you can do is try it and see like the rest of us that do it.

That was my logic too, the plant is not searching for nutes like the fan leaves help regulate when nutrients are not available, it make sense when they are there for uptake the plant can absorb them without the need of some of the fan leaves.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Oct 1, 2012)

*
IMo if its blocking good ligth its in the way for the bud to get it.Mine you i dont stip it naked and understand the theory of plants use
of Fan leaves.

BEECH*


----------



## cloneseed (Oct 3, 2012)

superstoner1 said:


> 25, no need for more, less will do, its only one night.


Thanks for the quick response man.


----------



## cloneseed (Oct 3, 2012)

I originally asked about defoliating, you guys have posted up a lot of great feedback on it, thanks... I trimmed down a few of my plants quite a bit towards the end of veg, they exploded with new growth like 2 or 3 days later - much more than the ones I did a little trimming down on, and way more than the ones I left alone. Obviously I will continue, haha.


----------



## OLD DUDE (Oct 4, 2012)

Got kind of a strange question! How can I get my roots to grow bigger without the plant it self getting bigger! I had a tub of extra young plants that just had water for like two weeks and the roots are awesome but the plants look like they are ready to die! Wonder if you just added enough nute to keep the plants looking good, and if the roots would keep growing at a good rate?


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Oct 4, 2012)

*I grew a vegger for 5 weeks with just 100ppm of rain water and micro nutes from GH.010 of rainwater and 90ppm of the micro.
No signs of any deff,and snow white roots.OD might try just some micros.


BEECH*


----------



## georgeforeman (Oct 4, 2012)

old dude, plants grow roots with extra P and they grow shoots with calmag. Check out this post, this guy has it down to a science. Even though its written for uc, it will still work for all mediums.
https://www.thcfarmer.com/community/threads/how-to-properly-root-and-veg-in-the-uc.37827/


----------



## OLD DUDE (Oct 4, 2012)

georgeforeman said:


> old dude, plants grow roots with extra P and they grow shoots with calmag. Check out this post, this guy has it down to a science. Even though its written for uc, it will still work for all mediums.
> https://www.thcfarmer.com/community/threads/how-to-properly-root-and-veg-in-the-uc.37827/


gonna give that a go, thanks man, very interesting read!! That is one of the first reads that I have read that says it is important to give clones a dark period!


----------



## OLD DUDE (Oct 4, 2012)

SOMEBEECH said:


> *I grew a vegger for 5 weeks with just 100ppm of rain water and micro nutes from GH.010 of rainwater and 90ppm of the micro.
> No signs of any deff,and snow white roots.OD might try just some micros.
> 
> 
> BEECH*


gonna give that a go too!


----------



## oceangreen (Oct 11, 2012)

Guys lets talk ventilation.

So I sealed the room completely...i just have a split ac in there..

I am getting lot of people telling me I have to recirculate air...plants will die breathing their own air over and over..

Ss said he had his f room straight up sealed...

I am guessing it's cool cause ur generating co2


----------



## oceangreen (Oct 11, 2012)

OLD DUDE said:


> Yeah, something is not right, I lose maybe one clone per 200??? I try to take 10 inch branches, put them into a cup of warmish water using scissors, then use a razor blade to cut em down to 6-7 inches with about an eighth of an inch sticking below the net pot. That's just what I do!



Guy again clones... 1/5

My neoprenes are think like an inch...

They stick belw like an inch... I dunno...


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Oct 11, 2012)

*OG your not using Co2........Seems like in a sealed room it would be a must as plants would use all Co2.
Bet SS knows.........Hows the weather now and whens the best time to visit?


BEECH*


----------



## superstoner1 (Oct 11, 2012)

plants need:
water
nutes(food)
light
co2
they do not need fresh air, they turn bad air to good air. i ran my sealed, and yes very sealed, room for over 2yrs before adding my co2 generator and i had great yields. just being in the room working for 30-45 mins will bring levels to 2000ppm. prove the friends wrong.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Oct 11, 2012)

*SS so if you didnt go if room for say 2 days you dont think plants would use all are most of the Co2.....Just curious.If its not introduced?

BEECH
*


----------



## superstoner1 (Oct 11, 2012)

i never worried about it and didnt even have a true idea of what it was the first two years until i got my monitor/controller. just try it, and then when you are comfy look at a minigen generator.


----------



## cloneseed (Oct 12, 2012)

oceangreen said:


> Guy again clones... 1/5
> 
> My neoprenes are think like an inch...
> 
> They stick belw like an inch... I dunno...


Maybe carefully check all your gear again, see if there's any sticky residue left from any price tags or labels on your pump and pvc pipe... I remember another guy having this issue on the old forum.


----------



## cloneseed (Oct 12, 2012)

I was looking back for whoever posted up about having gnats, but couldn't find it, here's an awesome solution... put some apple cider vinegar (gotta be the good stuff "with mother" like Bragg) in a cup and cover it with a piece of saran wrap. Poke a small hole in the wrap with a toothpick or fork, and set it down in your space. Gnats will go in and won't be able to figure out how to get back out, and eventually end up in the bottom of the cup.


----------



## oleo32 (Oct 12, 2012)

Quick question alright I got 6 plants two are teens and the other four bout 8 inches can I hold back the teens flowering stage till my clones are ready


----------



## munchies7 (Oct 12, 2012)

mmmm are u growing any time soon?  ....


----------



## superstoner1 (Oct 12, 2012)

oleo32 said:


> Quick question alright I got 6 plants two are teens and the other four bout 8 inches can I hold back the teens flowering stage till my clones are ready


i really dont get the "teen" thing, but sure. but they will still continue to veg and be bigger.


----------



## superstoner1 (Oct 12, 2012)

munchies7 said:


> mmmm are u growing any time soon?  ....


no comprende amigo


----------



## superstoner1 (Oct 13, 2012)

im always growing.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Oct 15, 2012)

superstoner1 said:


> im always growing.


Here tht i am always waiting................




BEECH


----------



## cloneseed (Oct 23, 2012)

Hey ss, I was taking a closer look at your recipe's on page 7, and noticed for flower you have 3 different formulas, weeks 1 and 2, 3-5, and 5-8 or til finished. After week 2, do you do week 3 and 4 the same and change it at 5, or is it weeks 3, 4, and 5 the same, and change at week 6?


----------



## superstoner1 (Oct 23, 2012)

i do a total of three res fills per flower cycle of 8-9 weeks. first res lasts 2 weeks, next 2 fills last 3 weeks each. the difference in the formula is to allow for what the plants want more of at different stages.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 23, 2012)

You go three weeks on the last 2 
i have never gone that long before!


----------



## superstoner1 (Oct 24, 2012)

always have and never a problem. the last res will ususally be there close to 4 weeks, i do add water to it to lower ppm as they get closer.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 24, 2012)

superstoner1 said:


> always have and never a problem. the last res will ususally be there close to 4 weeks, i do add water to it to lower ppm as they get closer.


Nice longest i have gone was 3weeks but that was with my moms


----------



## superstoner1 (Oct 25, 2012)

pot size is NO issue in aeroponics. it is only for support. why use anything larger?


----------



## oceangreen (Oct 26, 2012)

Hey hey.

Hope all is well SS and co.


So I hooked up the minigen...


When I turned it on I got this weird smell coming from it. Like hot burning plastic. I check for gas leaks.. Everything looked good...
The smell went down. But it's still gives an oder. Is that normal...?


Question 2:


I got the cap Ppm 3 controller...
I set the relay at 1500.. Do I need to change the set and end point...


And where do you put the timers for the generator?

Why can't I just run it all the time... Won't harm the girls will they?


----------



## oceangreen (Oct 26, 2012)

Last. Question, v room res,

When at what ph point do you adjust ph again?


----------



## superstoner1 (Oct 26, 2012)

smell is usually normal when dealing with fire and a painted/coated product.
i have my co2 come on at 1250 and off at 1325. the residual will get the room to about 1400 then start dropping.
plants do not use co2 during dark so no keed to run it. i have mine plugged into lighting control and it comes on with lights.
i adjust when it is out of my desired range which changes with stages and is listed in my recipe.


----------



## farmit420 (Oct 26, 2012)

after alot of soul searching... i am going aero also bro! thanks for post's! checking your garden put it over the top, that thang is sweeeeeeeeeetttt! best to u bro! good looks


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Oct 26, 2012)

Yo Super.... what type of paint do you use on your lids? Somewhere at some point i must have switched kinds. Because now my lids are always chipping. 

THX buddy!


----------



## superstoner1 (Oct 26, 2012)

i hate that. my new lids are the grey ones that i cant seem to find anywhere now. try the plastic playscape paint, and a good primer. how ya been bird boy?


----------



## oceangreen (Oct 27, 2012)

superstoner1 said:


> smell is usually normal when dealing with fire and a painted/coated product.
> i have my co2 come on at 1250 and off at 1325. the residual will get the room to about 1400 then start dropping.
> plants do not use co2 during dark so no keed to run it. i have mine plugged into lighting control and it comes on with lights.
> i adjust when it is out of my desired range which changes with stages and is listed in my recipe.



so how to do you do that on the cap 3 controller..

i just set the relay at 1500.

start point is at zero and endo point is 5000

should i adjust start point to 1250 and relay to 1325?

And is 1500ppm too much?. is there anything such as "too much" co2?


----------



## oceangreen (Oct 29, 2012)

SS, can you post a link to the exact pondzyme you get?


----------



## superstoner1 (Oct 29, 2012)

oceangreen said:


> so how to do you do that on the cap 3 controller..
> 
> i just set the relay at 1500.
> 
> ...


yes, adjust the set points.
1500 is extreme top. i played with 1000-1500 and i like 13-1400. yes, there can be too much and can be detrimental.


----------



## superstoner1 (Oct 29, 2012)

oceangreen said:


> SS, can you post a link to the exact pondzyme you get?


pondcare.com, pond zyme with barley.


----------



## Voidling (Oct 30, 2012)

Pond care website isn't working. Google search. I'm thinking I want to build an aero system when I get a tent and space.


----------



## superstoner1 (Oct 30, 2012)

works for me.


----------



## Voidling (Oct 30, 2012)

Didn't at the time. It's all good. Stayed up late reading through your thread. I wouldn't know how to go through as much as y'all grow but I'm still drooling


----------



## chunkylonin (Nov 2, 2012)

Ok figured I would post here instead of the stink thread,well iam finally ready to go I have bought my tent,veg and flower lights,dehumidifier,and bought all the stuff for my cloner and vegger.My head is swirling right now because its late and Ive been waiting for a year to do this,I have a bunch of question but Ill ask a few for now.
1.I like the idea of the double vegger but was wondering why you guys went with the 3 single ones
2.What would be the main tips you would give with this system,besides the study ,study,study (trust me I have)
3.I decided to go with your 3 rail system ss,but adding one more site to each post.whats your thought on that.
4.I see you did away with the fence posts and are just using pvc pipe,why?Just price wize.
5.Are you using a enviromental climate controller in flower and if so which one.


----------



## superstoner1 (Nov 2, 2012)

1. i needed more space.
2. take your time, proper tools
3. i went from 7 sites to 4 on each rail and i am currently switching to new rails with 3 sites each
4. dont understand the pvc ? i still use fence posts
5. none


----------



## chunkylonin (Nov 2, 2012)

Wow you are fast,(thats what she said hehe)the question about the pvc was it looked liked in your pic that you switched to the round pvc.My problem now is iam a pickie person and when I have to buy something I always have to research,compare etc,but that probably the ocd in me.It looked to me that u switched to single veg tub instead of double ,why was that,I understand you have the cooler on the ground but I mean directly on top of each other in case of the roots getting to long ?Why was 4 sites to many if you dont mind me asking.Why not a controller.just a ppm controller and timers


----------



## superstoner1 (Nov 2, 2012)

for my flower units i always use the fence posts, never round.
its not a single tube vegger, it is a triple vegger, the res is the cooler and all three strongbox units are the veggers. the original vegger just had the rooting chamber sitting on top of the res.
7 sites was too crowded, 4 has worked great just wanted to try for a little more room per plant, and the new rails are insulated.
you said climate controller, i do use a ppm3 co2 controller and a recycle switch for pumps.


----------



## zer0ed (Nov 2, 2012)

Hey chunky, I think you are confusing SS with a different poster in this topic. there was someone else here who went with round pipes. but it wasn't SS.

Hey SS.
A couple questions i wanted to bounce off of you.
First i was thinking up some rez chiller ideas.
i know you guys use the wort chillers.

So, if i put a wort chiller in the rez, and then had a water cooling rez.
I was thinking i could put a "thermostat/temp controller" in the plant rez, and have it plugged into the pump that pumps water though the wort chiller. so that it would only pump water when the water got warm. and then shut off when the water reached the correct temp. this was the idea i had in my head to control rez temp.
But i cant really find any good "thermostats/temp controllers". i know that the seedling heating mat controllers which are basicly a temp probe, with a thermostat, are decently cheap. around $45-$50. but i cant find anything similar to control cooling, and control a water pump.
Am i going about this the wrong way? let me know what you think.


also, Since you guys are using the mini-gen co2 generator.
I know it comes with a water cooling option, and i had another idea.
What do you think about attaching a "ice box" to the co2 generator, but sticking it on the cold side of a light hood reflector. 
so that the ice box works as a heat sink. cooling the ice box, and expelling the heat into the hood, and sucking it away, and out of the room.
I know it would have to be done right, so that you dont suck the co2 out of the room.
but if you had the intake come from another room. pass though the ice box to get rid of the residual heat, and then go though the reflector.

on the water cooling side, you could have the minigen go to the ice box, to expel some of the heat, and then into the water cool reservoir with some frozen 3-liter bottles.

So my question is, would a icebox help take the load off the water cool reservoir, by acting like a heat sink,and expelling some of the heat?


----------



## chunkylonin (Nov 2, 2012)

zer0ed said:


> Hey chunky, I think you are confusing SS with a different poster in this topic. there was someone else here who went with round pipes. but it wasn't SS.
> 
> Hey SS.
> A couple questions i wanted to bounce off of you.
> ...


You are correct,I went back to look and the pic that I saw was posted by ocean,my bad ss.Would you guys recomend a complete climate controller or should I just stick to seperate timers etc ? I want to run a sealed tent but I dont have a minni split and dont want to use a portable ac unit or window,was just thinking of using a temp regulator to plug the inline fan into.SS has your nute formula for veg and flower changed since you posted on the first few pages or is it all still the same.I said it befor but thanks ss and everyone else on here and on AG,you guys really are some bad ass sum bitches and always come thru with answears even if you have answeard them 1000 times already,really impressed with your guys passion and ingenuity with this system and tips.....


----------



## oceangreen (Nov 3, 2012)

chunkylonin said:


> Ok figured I would post here instead of the stink thread,well iam finally ready to go I have bought my tent,veg and flower lights,dehumidifier,and bought all the stuff for my cloner and vegger.My head is swirling right now because its late and Ive been waiting for a year to do this,I have a bunch of question but Ill ask a few for now.
> 1.I like the idea of the double vegger but was wondering why you guys went with the 3 single ones
> 2.What would be the main tips you would give with this system,besides the study ,study,study (trust me I have)
> 3.I decided to go with your 3 rail system ss,but adding one more site to each post.whats your thought on that.
> ...


3 seperate veg boxes. don't do that please.

the poitn of this system is ease of use once setup.

it would be annoying to adjust ph and change the rez for 3 veggers. don't forget you have 3 flowers systems also..


----------



## oceangreen (Nov 3, 2012)

SS and co,

the vegger system and nute formula is beast. man those things are looking great.... I am so happy with my work...its finally showing its rewards.
I added a split ac in the veg room. made a huge difference

I wanted to talk about topping off the veg rez.

once my rez hits 6.0, ill top off with water and adjust to 5.2?

How do you guys do it


----------



## oceangreen (Nov 3, 2012)

also got my ushio bulbs.. loving them. they get hotter than the previous philips son t green power i ran


----------



## oceangreen (Nov 3, 2012)

superstoner1 said:


> pondcare.com, pond zyme with barley.


how long does the 1 pound tub last you?


----------



## oceangreen (Nov 3, 2012)

SS,

I am thinking of switching the rez totes to ice cooler containers... they are rigid, for better drainage stability, cooler temps, and NO LEAKS..

The issue offcourse is size and weight.... I would only be able to fit 3 18 gallon ice cooler containers..

what do you think?


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Nov 3, 2012)

oceangreen said:


> SS,
> 
> I am thinking of switching the rez totes to ice cooler containers... they are rigid, for better drainage stability, cooler temps, and NO LEAKS..
> 
> ...


I really like the idea,but hows tht gonna effect space.........
On the T-Stat and temp controller i own a HVAC bus and they have em at my supply house i use,I think the ones for watercoolers ie drinking fountain should adjust just fine.

BEECH


----------



## chunkylonin (Nov 4, 2012)

what site should I get my nutes from,was thinking ebay.Do you guys buy a kit first then piece the rest from their ?


----------



## chunkylonin (Nov 4, 2012)

I just found a mini split system for 300,8800 btu air and 14000 btu heat.The only thing is its used .Is it plugged into a 220 outside like a condenser unit,or is it just plugged into a 110 outlet after it is weird to condenser ? I want to run a sealed room and heard that the mini is the only way to go and that a portable ac is a nono.Iam running my grow out of a tent,so iam wondering if I could just get a chiller for rez and iam running 3 600 watt ,cool tubes so it shouldnt get to hot inside,but iam not sure.I also have dehumid inside and iam getting my co2 tank tomorrow,what should I do ?


----------



## superstoner1 (Nov 4, 2012)

chunkylonin said:


> what site should I get my nutes from,was thinking ebay.Do you guys buy a kit first then piece the rest from their ?


plantlightinghydroponics.com
best prices i have found and great service


----------



## superstoner1 (Nov 4, 2012)

the coolers are good, i have a 150pt i use for veg but i like the 50gal smartbins better. the coolers really do not keep the temps better and are much more expensive.


----------



## chunkylonin (Nov 4, 2012)

Can u use 1 water chiller to cool 3 flower res ?


----------



## superstoner1 (Nov 4, 2012)

sure, just have the right size. i have a 1/2hp heavy duty cooler that cools 200gal of res's and another 40gal cooler i use for an icebox cooler to assist ac if needed.


----------



## chunkylonin (Nov 5, 2012)

has anyone used one that is lower than 1/2 hp ?


----------



## chunkylonin (Nov 5, 2012)

SS do you use 3 wort chillers to cool your flower rez with a pvc manifold


----------



## superstoner1 (Nov 5, 2012)

yes, i have 4 wort chillers(50') for flower and veg res's. i have a 2"pvc manifold coming out of chiller res feeding the pumps, mounted externally, and each with a valve. from there i use 1" pvc pipe to feed tje worts and return.


----------



## chunkylonin (Nov 5, 2012)

so your chiller dumps into its own rez and from there you pump it to the manifold that feeds the wort chillers ?Did you make your own wort chillers or did you by them premade ?So you have to buy a pump to go with water chiller,does the water coming back to the water chiller need a pump or does it drain back into it from preasure ?


----------



## superstoner1 (Nov 5, 2012)

i purchased the worts, its cheaper.i have one pump on the manifold that pumps only to the chiller with a temp controller in the cooler res. i keep this cooler at 60*. i have another pump that feeds the worts and another that feed the icebox. thats why i did the manifold with valves and have the pumps externally mounted. i have space for two more pumps and i will be doing the minigen co2 generator and the dehumidifier.


----------



## oceangreen (Nov 5, 2012)

I have a chiller on each Rez. I dropped big to make that happen..

Sometimes I wonder why I have 4 chillers in a small ass room....


----------



## oceangreen (Nov 5, 2012)

Chunky...

U sure want do this system? Once you are in, there is no turning back...

You are gonna need to invest big....time and lute...

We are here to help. I asked a lot of the same questions you are asking... It's like dejavu...

It's funny how SS, answers exactly the same, like almost word for word..

Maybe he's a super computer or something..

I'm beginning to doubt SS is real...

Prob just some programmed computer matrix


----------



## chunkylonin (Nov 5, 2012)

superstoner1 said:


> i purchased the worts, its cheaper.i have one pump on the manifold that pumps only to the chiller with a temp controller in the cooler res. i keep this cooler at 60*. i have another pump that feeds the worts and another that feed the icebox. thats why i did the manifold with valves and have the pumps externally mounted. i have space for two more pumps and i will be doing the minigen co2 generator and the dehumidifier.


 So how many pumps do I need to and from the manifold,2 or 1.Iam way better with pics but u do a kick ass job of explaining and thanks for the help.


----------



## oceangreen (Nov 5, 2012)

SS

List your top please 3 strains.

ATTN: do not run *Sensi seeds Big Bud*

They are very nuts sensitive. And even with SS, veg nuts mix, they are getting lighted.

On the other hand

DNA genetics kushberry and nirvana PPP are doing so perfect.


----------



## oceangreen (Nov 5, 2012)

SS, 
My RH in veg room gets to 75 at night for a few hours...

Is this ok or should I add a 4inch online and vent that air out.

I added a split ac...in there... Lol.. Thing is frosty.....scary...split ac in a mini ass room. Still laughing my ass off about it...


----------



## oceangreen (Nov 5, 2012)

SS,

I was thinking of adding reflective wall insulation to walls in F room...

Whats ur take. Beneficial?


----------



## superstoner1 (Nov 5, 2012)

chunkylonin said:


> So how many pumps do I need to and from the manifold,2 or 1.Iam way better with pics but u do a kick ass job of explaining and thanks for the help.


you can use just one if all you are doing is cooling the res's with it. send it to chiller and then to the worts and back to res.


----------



## superstoner1 (Nov 5, 2012)

oceangreen said:


> SS
> 
> List your top please 3 strains.
> 
> ...


i had same issues with bb.
superskunk(from old friend that had it for years)
ww
grapefruitkush


----------



## superstoner1 (Nov 5, 2012)

oceangreen said:


> SS,
> 
> I was thinking of adding reflective wall insulation to walls in F room...
> 
> Whats ur take. Beneficial?


white paint is cheaper, easier and better.


----------



## oceangreen (Nov 5, 2012)

superstoner1 said:


> i had same issues with bb.
> superskunk(from old friend that had it for years)
> ww
> grapefruitkush


Are those your biggest yielders?


----------



## chunkylonin (Nov 5, 2012)

oceangreen said:


> Chunky...
> 
> U sure want do this system? Once you are in, there is no turning back...
> 
> ...


Yea I wanted to do this system 2 yrs ago,I had my account on sb and ag and have already bought half the stuff now I need the other half and iam ready to go and will finish this in a week or so.You must have alot of rez to keep cool if you have 4 seperate chillers.Alot of it I know ,but I still like to ask (just like you measure twice and cut once or its the ocd in me lol) It just makes you feel better when you have other peps that have done it already and let you know your doing the right things.I appericate all the help I can get


----------



## oceangreen (Nov 5, 2012)

By the way.. I just finished another f system today, 3 sites instead of 4. Improved drainage yet again...I am very proud of this one...

Would you like to see?


----------



## oceangreen (Nov 5, 2012)

I was also thinking adding a 4 tote for the v system, 
But for a single mother.. Just One 4 inch net pot on the lid... Let that thing go....

Take clones from that... And leave others be..
It would be pretty effective, because Rez is changed every three weeks anyways... 

Thoughts?


----------



## oceangreen (Nov 5, 2012)

chunkylonin said:


> Yea I wanted to do this system 2 yrs ago,I had my account on sb and ag and have already bought half the stuff now I need the other half and iam ready to go and will finish this in a week or so.You must have alot of rez to keep cool if you have 4 seperate chillers.Alot of it I know ,but I still like to ask (just like you measure twice and cut once or its the ocd in me lol) It just makes you feel better when you have other peps that have done it already and let you know your doing the right things.I appericate all the help I can get



Yea man, I did this set up perfect... But I liked SS' much more.... His systems are so much better planed and more efficient. His drainage is better, use of space, build quality, sturdiness. 

And the v room.. Is very very efficient.. Makes you have unlimited options in the f room, cause you always have an abundance of plants


----------



## chunkylonin (Nov 5, 2012)

superstoner1 said:


> you can use just one if all you are doing is cooling the res's with it. send it to chiller and then to the worts and back to res.


 Yea thats all iam doing,where the pump goes,iam sure when I buy the chiller the directions wiull show me how to hook the pump up


----------



## chunkylonin (Nov 5, 2012)

hell yea lets see it


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Nov 5, 2012)

superstoner1 said:


> i hate that. my new lids are the grey ones that i cant seem to find anywhere now. try the plastic playscape paint, and a good primer. how ya been bird boy?



Doing great man! thanks for the tip on the paint. Are you making collars still?


----------



## superstoner1 (Nov 5, 2012)

oceangreen said:


> Chunky...
> 
> U sure want do this system? Once you are in, there is no turning back...
> 
> ...


get the fuck outta here, ya meathead. is that a bot? lol


----------



## superstoner1 (Nov 5, 2012)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> Doing great man! thanks for the tip on the paint. Are you making collars still?


only for the good ole boys like you. im not pushing them anymore, but still filling orders.


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Nov 5, 2012)

superstoner1 said:


> only for the good ole boys like you. im not pushing them anymore, but still filling orders.



right on man! I tried PM'n you but your box is full.


----------



## superstoner1 (Nov 5, 2012)

fixed, thanks.


----------



## chunkylonin (Nov 7, 2012)

so the 396 submmersible pump wont work in the 50 gallon rezs,how many and what kind of external pump do u use now ?


----------



## chunkylonin (Nov 7, 2012)

the pbp bloom for soil in you final flower nute schedule,is that any different than the ones used in the rest of the recipes.,and whats ik or lk whats the whole name ?


----------



## superstoner1 (Nov 7, 2012)

chunkylonin said:


> so the 396 submmersible pump wont work in the 50 gallon rezs,how many and what kind of external pump do u use now ?


i only have external pumps on the cooling manifold, the res's have internal pumps. the 633 works better with 3 rails.


----------



## superstoner1 (Nov 7, 2012)

chunkylonin said:


> the pbp bloom for soil in you final flower nute schedule,is that any different than the ones used in the rest of the recipes.,and whats ik or lk whats the whole name ?


bloom for soil is very low in N, better for late flower. lk=liquid karma


----------



## chunkylonin (Nov 7, 2012)

superstoner1 said:


> i only have external pumps on the cooling manifold, the res's have internal pumps. the 633 works better with 3 rails.


damn I already bought 5 396,this was befor when I was going to go with stinks original.


----------



## OLD DUDE (Nov 8, 2012)

It's been a shitty couple months but I'm back!! Gonna end up losing 4 harvest but being pain free is much better


----------



## superstoner1 (Nov 8, 2012)

yeah. i was thinking of you the other day old man. hows the back?


----------



## OLD DUDE (Nov 8, 2012)

Well, the back is doing good but, I told you I was having headaches and lightheadedness when I would stand up. Come to find out that after the surgeries I developed a very rare condition that I can only find 5 doctors in the US that has ever dealt with it it is basically a balloon that developed on my spinal cord sac and fills with spinal fluid!! It is a lot better and I'm hoping that it will go away over time! If I need to have it operated on, my choices are letting a surgeon that has never did the surgery do it or wait a year cause doctors that have did it before not only will not do it until a year after my last surgery, they will not even talk to me??? Very fucked up!!!!


----------



## oceangreen (Nov 8, 2012)

chunkylonin said:


> damn I already bought 5 396,this was befor when I was going to go with stinks original.


Yes the three rails need 633 pumps.

For the veg room Rez a 900-1100 gph works well..

The reason we go with larger Rez, is because it's more stable less disease prone, and once cooled, stays that way longer..


----------



## oceangreen (Nov 8, 2012)

OLD DUDE said:


> Well, the back is doing good but, I told you I was having headaches and lightheadedness when I would stand up. Come to find out that after the surgeries I developed a very rare condition that I can only find 5 doctors in the US that has ever dealt with it it is basically a balloon that developed on my spinal cord sac and fills with spinal fluid!! It is a lot better and I'm hoping that it will go away over time! If I need to have it operated on, my choices are letting a surgeon that has never did the surgery do it or wait a year cause doctors that have did it before not only will not do it until a year after my last surgery, they will not even talk to me??? Very fucked up!!!!


Old dude good to see u on here..

Get that back better... Always nice to see you on here..


----------



## oceangreen (Nov 8, 2012)

chunkylonin said:


> damn I already bought 5 396,this was befor when I was going to go with stinks original.


You could go with the stink aero nft single plant system and use this pumps... But instead of the 27gal... Use a 35 + strong bin


----------



## oceangreen (Nov 8, 2012)

chunkylonin said:


> So how many pumps do I need to and from the manifold,2 or 1.Iam way better with pics but u do a kick ass job of explaining and thanks for the help.


I would go with a 1/5 chiller for each Rez... But each chiller will need a pump..So you are gonna have 2 pumps in each flowering system.

It will pay itself, but is obviously the more expensive route...


----------



## oceangreen (Nov 8, 2012)

Chunky... Make sure you built the v room first.... I build it from scratch... Turned back end of hallway to room.

I turned nothing into a v room.

It's took me 4 days to build a flowering system from scratch... And you need three.. V room will take minimum of 1-2 weeks.. You ate going to need a split ac or a mini ac in the vroom... The t5' get warm and the cfl for the cloning system... I also have a 12 site seed stater tote with 60 cfl...

You'll need a humidifiers in there and and out take inline fan to control humidity.


----------



## oceangreen (Nov 8, 2012)

OceansGreen Q & A:

*What's the most crucial bit of this system?*

I hate to say this, but having the correct electrical setup is crucial. My vroom has 8 outlets. Hooking up 8 outlets required a separate breaker for my entire grow. I separated my lights from my appliances. One break handles the lights/light timer and the other handles all ac/pump/timers/appliances.

I like having a safe environment so I had to extend to exact locations behind each f system for 2 pumps and one chiller. Each system needs 3 outlets so I need 12 for my 4 systems. I also have my co2 and my fan.

Another thing is having the right tools and bits to build everything and not loosing them. Lastly patience for the initial setup is what separates those who can pull thus off and those who just can't do it. It's not gonna a walk in the park. You either built to push through or you need to push through.

What are the strains to choose

I tried 5 so far and the best one I liked so far is dna genetics kusberry. I tried big bud and it got sparked on the SS veg formula. I find that even his formula can be too strong on some strains..

What's the best bit of advice you can give on the vroom.

Drainage and leaks. Make sure you use the sun leaves one inch drains. You need a 1.25 inch drill circle for them. Use the right totes. Any leaks, use pluming putty of caulk. Apply before you hook up the system.


----------



## oceangreen (Nov 8, 2012)

*What's the best bit of advice for the flowering room?*

Seal her up, add co2, and a split ac, a faucet and basin. On the faucet have hose adapter and on the hose, a lever sprayer head. 
Also have a 633 pump already attached to a hose long enough to reach the basin from any flowering system. This let's you drain easily without disconnecting anything when you change your Rez.

Make sure you hook up you pump timer to one of the sockets in the wall and extend that right next to you pump electrical head. I used a water proof double head socket. I have 1 pump timer for 2 systems. So I use 2 pump timers for 4 systems. The timer extension reach to right pump wire comes out, where the res cover cutout is. So it's in between the 2 systems on one side of the room, and the Same on the other.


----------



## superstoner1 (Nov 8, 2012)

i use one cycle timer for 5 pump, 4-633gpd and a 1053gph. i have a regular timer that kicks relay powering all lights and cooling fan. i have one chiller for all res's and cooling and only one pump keeps 200gal of res's cold. less is more space to grow.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Nov 8, 2012)

*Damn thts alot of water to maintain.


Beech*


----------



## chunkylonin (Nov 9, 2012)

superstoner1 said:


> i use one cycle timer for 5 pump, 4-633gpd and a 1053gph. i have a regular timer that kicks relay powering all lights and cooling fan. i have one chiller for all res's and cooling and only one pump keeps 200gal of res's cold. less is more space to grow.


I already bought the 396 pumps for the flowering rez,shouldnt they still work with the 50 gallon rez.I understand its a bigger rez but even tho its cut into 3 smaller rails,arent they about the same length as the sb original rails,If he could run 2 5 foot rails off of a 396,couldnt I do the same here ?


----------



## chunkylonin (Nov 9, 2012)

oceangreen said:


> Chunky... Make sure you built the v room first.... I build it from scratch... Turned back end of hallway to room.
> 
> I turned nothing into a v room.
> 
> ...


 Yep done with the veg room,just finishing up the flower room and electrial and waiting on the mail


----------



## ringlead3r (Nov 9, 2012)

200gal of water i bet you get sick of mixing nutes lol. even though its probably a mathematical science by now


----------



## superstoner1 (Nov 9, 2012)

actually it takes about 10 min to drain, rinse, fill with water, add nutes and adjust ph in a 50 gal res. i have a water line and a drain, so no mess


----------



## chunkylonin (Nov 9, 2012)

Hey ss what happend to ac,link isw gone ?


----------



## chunkylonin (Nov 9, 2012)

Quick question ss,I know your F room is totally sealed and you have no air/smell filter inside of it,but what do u do when the bud is at its most stinkiest and you open the door to the F room,dosent the smell release that way?So what do you do during those times.Because iam going to run a sealed sysytem in tent and use an inline fan attached to temp sensor to regulate temp and chiller for the rezs,but my tent is in bedroom and iam afraid when I open tent to work that the smell will get out that way and peps will smell it.I was thinking of putting a inline fan/filter ouside of tent in bedroom to fix that,what do u think ?


----------



## ringlead3r (Nov 9, 2012)

Ss do u have a floor drain or do u pump water to a drain


----------



## superstoner1 (Nov 9, 2012)

chunkylonin said:


> Hey ss what happend to ac,link isw gone ?


its there, juzt checked


----------



## superstoner1 (Nov 9, 2012)

chunkylonin said:


> Quick question ss,I know your F room is totally sealed and you have no air/smell filter inside of it,but what do u do when the bud is at its most stinkiest and you open the door to the F room,dosent the smell release that way?So what do you do during those times.Because iam going to run a sealed sysytem in tent and use an inline fan attached to temp sensor to regulate temp and chiller for the rezs,but my tent is in bedroom and iam afraid when I open tent to work that the smell will get out that way and peps will smell it.I was thinking of putting a inline fan/filter ouside of tent in bedroom to fix that,what do u think ?


i have an ozone generator in the garage, no smell.


----------



## superstoner1 (Nov 9, 2012)

ringlead3r said:


> Ss do u have a floor drain or do u pump water to a drain


i pump to the washing machine drain in the room next to flower room, straight through the wall. i have plans for a new, seperate garage that will have a 18'x29' room above it, when i do that i will have drains in each room and an industrial garbage disposal unit for stems and leaves. i want nothing but the buds to exit.


----------



## chunkylonin (Nov 9, 2012)

superstoner1 said:


> i have an ozone generator in the garage, no smell.


what brand and size are you using ?


----------



## superstoner1 (Nov 9, 2012)

i actually have two of the living air xl classic models. they are expensive and when a friend asked if i would like to have the one his father bought and never used, i jumped on it. they are expensive but very long lasting, i think my original is close to 20yrs old, at least 18.


----------



## djbthunder (Nov 10, 2012)

superstoner1 said:


> View attachment 2207309View attachment 2207310View attachment 2207311i had some pm's asking for pics of vegger and drain setup for flower.


where did you get that Strongbox with the blue lid???


----------



## superstoner1 (Nov 10, 2012)

actually its grey and light proof. they were at lowes for a bit but no longer to be found. i bought 8 of them just for the lids, i bet i have 20 of the strongboxes around.


----------



## OLD DUDE (Nov 11, 2012)

"industrial garbage disposal unit for stems and leaves"

Me like that idea!!! You priced any out yet? All mine gets mixed with cat and dog shit and a bit of water which works but its pretty nasty


----------



## superstoner1 (Nov 11, 2012)

restaurant supply houses and appliance repair places


----------



## drekoushranada (Nov 12, 2012)

I think I know what to do with the extra 5x5 tent I have!


----------



## superstoner1 (Nov 12, 2012)

drekoushranada said:


> I think I know what to do with the extra 5x5 tent I have!


let me know if you need any assistance.


----------



## chunkylonin (Nov 12, 2012)

just picked up a Eco Plus 1/4 HP Chiller for 300 bucks off ebay brand new.


----------



## djbthunder (Nov 12, 2012)

superstoner1 said:


> actually its grey and light proof. they were at lowes for a bit but no longer to be found. i bought 8 of them just for the lids, i bet i have 20 of the strongboxes around.


Thanks, I found them at Lowes $14 each got four of them. So spray painting the lid grey is better than black??


----------



## superstoner1 (Nov 12, 2012)

no, the lid came in grey and no painting is needed, which is better.


----------



## chunkylonin (Nov 12, 2012)

djbthunder said:


> Thanks, I found them at Lowes $14 each got four of them. So spray painting the lid grey is better than black??


So you found the gray lids,did you find them online or at a local lowes ?


----------



## OLD DUDE (Nov 13, 2012)

Hey SS, why couldn't a person use the drains we use on the super veggers on the rails? You could cut the end cap and glue the bottom to the rails! That would give access to clean the rails! Sounds too simple, what am I not thinking about?


----------



## superstoner1 (Nov 13, 2012)

i thought about many different ways along those lines, but the two main issues i didnt like were the raised lip would leave a pool at the end and possibly be a breeding ground, and blockage, even now i have to pull roots back at times from end drains and they will make it all the way down to the res. not to mention, this shit dont leak.


----------



## djbthunder (Nov 13, 2012)

chunkylonin said:


> So you found the gray lids,did you find them online or at a local lowes ?


No I found the yellow lid ones at Lowes. But I had read in Stinkbud book(paid for it) to block the light, spray paint with 2 coats of grey primer then 2 coats of white plastic paint.


----------



## oceangreen (Nov 13, 2012)

SS and co.,

Questions


1. In the triple veg system, my roots get tangled. Do you just cut them tangles out? Before taking to flower room?
2. I'm using plumbing putty, don't have caulk over here. It's working great for leaks. On the label it's says not to use with plastic. Is the plumbing putty ok to use! Won't harm the plants?
3. When you take, your clones. Do you take a few from each plant, or dedicate 3 or 4 plants just for cloning?
4. what's the max humidity I can have in the veg room.


----------



## superstoner1 (Nov 13, 2012)

1. every 3-4 days i lift each plant up to help prevent tangles. if they do, i just gently rip them apart, no worries.
2. i use cord weatherstripping, also called rope caulk, in door/window insulation section.
3. i take the ones i like, they are all the same
4. 60 is as high as i like to go but you must have good circulation.


----------



## oceangreen (Nov 14, 2012)

Cheers.

Would reflective walls be good for this setup?


----------



## OLD DUDE (Nov 14, 2012)

If your roots are tangled really bad I have found the pouring water or the nutes over them helps release the tangles with a gentle tug! Just paint your walls white!

are you talking about leaks between the lids and totes? I use half round rubber weatherstripping! I double it up and staple it at each corner, I then put a stainless steal screw in the middle of each side! This is something you have to play with and decide what works best for you, SS likes the rope caulk and I hate that shit


----------



## superstoner1 (Nov 14, 2012)

your just an old fart, old dude.lol


----------



## oceangreen (Nov 14, 2012)

OLD DUDE said:


> If your roots are tangled really bad I have found the pouring water or the nutes over them helps release the tangles with a gentle tug! Just paint your walls white!
> 
> are you talking about leaks between the lids and totes? I use half round rubber weatherstripping! I double it up and staple it at each corner, I then put a stainless steal screw in the middle of each side! This is something you have to play with and decide what works best for you, SS likes the rope caulk and I hate that shit


Yea I'm talking about leaks between the totes. They are annoying. I got it sorted with plumbing putty. But that stuff stinks.. And I put a shit ton of it. So I am just playing around for better solution.

Ive been playing with ice cool containers. They get no leaks as is... So I'll try to find one the right size for our needs and get her done. Let u guys know.


My walls are already white, so guess I'm good. Was thinking about putting reflective insulation, but with 6-8 600's it's probably a bad idea.


----------



## oceangreen (Nov 14, 2012)

Anyways this system is pretty amazing... Lush as can be.


----------



## OLD DUDE (Nov 14, 2012)

Can't you order rope caulk or weatherstripping from somebody like Lowes or Home Depot?


----------



## oceangreen (Nov 14, 2012)

OLD DUDE said:


> Can't you order rope caulk or weatherstripping from somebody like Lowes or Home Depot?


Not worth it, I need a lot for the year.. I just don't like this idea of having to use stuff to stop leaks... I can figure out the right container. If anything. I'll manufacture some leak free containers from china just for our needs.


----------



## OLD DUDE (Nov 14, 2012)

You don't need to keep replacing it!!!! My way now, is good for close to a year and SS is most likely using his original rope caulk!!!


----------



## superstoner1 (Nov 14, 2012)

asshole! i replace it everytime i remove the lid. lol


----------



## OLD DUDE (Nov 14, 2012)

You use new????? I thought you reused it!! Really wasn't trying to be an asshole, this time


----------



## superstoner1 (Nov 14, 2012)

i know, i just like calling you that. i answer to it.


----------



## OLD DUDE (Nov 14, 2012)

Hell, my mom calls me an asshole when I stop her loner when we are playing eucre maybe trying to reuse the rope caulk is why I hate it!!


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Nov 14, 2012)

*Who remembers OZs being called Lids?



Beech*


----------



## superstoner1 (Nov 14, 2012)

fuck, im getting old


----------



## chunkylonin (Nov 15, 2012)

Whats up guys just checking in,Iam just waiting for the rest of my stuff from ebay and away I go,also have any of you guys messed with strawberry cough ? Also just a personal note,my sisters boyfriend just got me in at chrysler 21 an hour to start,things are looking up


----------



## superstoner1 (Nov 15, 2012)

very cool chunks, congrats.


----------



## chunkylonin (Nov 16, 2012)

thank you,iam still waiting,was in the shower today when fed ex showed up with my chiller and for some reason I thought they would leave it on my porch (like some of my nutes) but they didnt ,they will be back tomorrow lol


----------



## oceangreen (Nov 16, 2012)

chunkylonin said:


> Whats up guys just checking in,Iam just waiting for the rest of my stuff from ebay and away I go,also have any of you guys messed with strawberry cough ? Also just a personal note,my sisters boyfriend just got me in at chrysler 21 an hour to start,things are looking up



Proud of you. Go for it.. U can do it. We are here to help u


----------



## oceangreen (Nov 16, 2012)

OLD DUDE said:


> You use new????? I thought you reused it!! Really wasn't trying to be an asshole, this time



I love this guy... 

Im getting rid if all that crap... With my new cooler leak less containers..


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Nov 16, 2012)

http://www.igloo-store.com/detail/IGL+YUKON+150
Damn there pricey.

Beech


----------



## chunkylonin (Nov 16, 2012)

oceangreen said:


> Proud of you. Go for it.. U can do it. We are here to help u


thanks,Iam so close ahhhh cant wait.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Nov 17, 2012)

chunkylonin said:


> thanks,Iam so close ahhhh cant wait.


Good luck on your grow.

Beech


----------



## oceangreen (Nov 19, 2012)

SS planning to add a stage 4. nft/dwc stinkbud single.. what do you thinkbut i want to use the 50 gal stongbox or a bit smaller for the tote rez.and the cut out with be 4 inch with double 4" inch neoprene.... crew the hydroton...OUT


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Nov 19, 2012)

oceangreen said:


> SS planning to add a stage 4. nft/dwc stinkbud single.. what do you thinkbut i want to use the 50 gal stongbox or a bit smaller for the tote rez.and the cut out with be 4 inch with double 4" inch neoprene.... crew the hydroton...OUT


Hydrotron is on its way out for me.I made a cloner and just use the neoprene inserts.When i get roots just put in mesh pot and add cover to support and block light.

Beech


----------



## oceangreen (Nov 19, 2012)

SOMEBEECH said:


> Hydrotron is on its way out for me.I made a cloner and just use the neoprene inserts.When i get roots just put in mesh pot and add cover to support and block light.Beech


yep... think i can turn that system into a 2 pounder...


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Nov 19, 2012)

oceangreen said:


> yep... think i can turn that system into a 2 pounder...


How many sites?Are you doing the 3 stage deal also?

Beech


----------



## oceangreen (Nov 19, 2012)

SOMEBEECH said:


> How many sites?Are you doing the 3 stage deal also?
> 
> Beech


Yah I got the 3 stage using the rails just like SS. 4thh stage I am going to the single aero dwc. So harvest every 2 weeks. 1500w each stage.

Ive been reading alot of guys who are against the rail system who on the old sb site. One note is because there is not much root space for the plants...

I think we made a great system...


----------



## oceangreen (Nov 19, 2012)

I stated this system needs 5 things to do well
1. Cool water temps
2. Insulated rails
3. Good nute recipe
4. Co2
5. Right strains


----------



## oceangreen (Nov 20, 2012)

SS want to try these strains..barneys blue cheese, dna lemon skunk, dna wite wido, thoughts?


----------



## superstoner1 (Nov 20, 2012)

dna genetics are great. want to try blue cheese myself.


----------



## OLD DUDE (Nov 20, 2012)

Just don't be cuttin the cheese!!!!!!


----------



## drekoushranada (Nov 20, 2012)

Will setting up a 3 tier set up on 3 sides of my 5x5 tent be a good idea? I will use it in my vert grow set up.


----------



## chunkylonin (Nov 21, 2012)

Just purchased a sentinel chhc-4 controller off of ebay for 425 new,really good find considering how much they usually go for.Happy thanksgiving all.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Nov 22, 2012)

Happy Turkey day everyone...Be glad when the site gets back to normal all messages look like text.Beech


----------



## OLD DUDE (Nov 22, 2012)

Let me be the first to wish everyone a Merry Christmas!!!


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Nov 22, 2012)

OLD DUDE said:


> Let me be the first to wish everyone a Merry Christmas!!!


And a prosperus New Yr.Beech


----------



## superstoner1 (Nov 22, 2012)

OLD DUDE said:


> Let me be the first to wish everyone a Merry Christmas!!!


fucking old dude is confused again. lay off the meds old man.lol. i love this guy.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Nov 22, 2012)

Surely he doesnt think tht SS?Beech


----------



## superstoner1 (Nov 22, 2012)

nah, he has it together, and a good guy. and please dont call me shirley.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Nov 22, 2012)

I Did not......... http://search.yahoo.com/r/_ylt=A0oG7kotZq5QZjsAxTRXNyoA;_ylu=X3oDMTE1NWZyNGF0BHNlYwNzcgRwb3MDMwRjb2xvA2FjMgR2dGlkA1NNRTE2MV8yNDc-/SIG=11r8mkut4/EXP=1353635501/**http://www.thefreedictionary.com/surely called you SS lol


----------



## superstoner1 (Nov 22, 2012)

everyones a damn smartass around here today. i love it. what a great thanksgiving meal we just finished. for the first time in 5 years my wife was healthy enough to do 90% of the cooking, and i just did the man stuff. didnt think we would ever get her this far and she keeps surprising us.


----------



## OLD DUDE (Nov 22, 2012)

Hell, the stores and my idiot neighbors start Christmas today, just thought I would join in I'm so happy for your wife being better, tell her I said Merry Christmas!!!!


----------



## Baldy979 (Nov 23, 2012)

Do u use this recipe in RO water or just regular water.


----------



## superstoner1 (Nov 23, 2012)

Baldy979 said:


> Do u use this recipe in RO water or just regular water.


straight from the tap.


----------



## OLD DUDE (Nov 23, 2012)

Baldy979 said:


> Do u use this recipe in RO water or just regular water.


I run the same recipe but, I do use RO water! My tap water is 560 ppms on a .7 meter. I can run tap water but, the mineral build up is such a pain the ass!!! I mix RO water and tap to come up with 200 ppm.


----------



## Baldy979 (Nov 24, 2012)

How much water do you add to the 150ml is clearex for the 24 hour cycle?


----------



## superstoner1 (Nov 24, 2012)

for the flush i have 15-20gals. just enough to be over the top of pump is fine.


----------



## Baldy979 (Nov 24, 2012)

What brand of pondzyme do u use? And is it the same as great white?
thanks for answering all my questions.


----------



## superstoner1 (Nov 25, 2012)

pondzyme with barley. its works as good or better than great white and many times cheaper. its just not marketed to growers so it not marked up 400%.


----------



## Baldy979 (Nov 26, 2012)

My set up is
1 4x2x4 commercial refrigerator in working condition.
1 8 pint dehumidifier
1 25 # co2 tank
1 CAP lights, humidity, co2 controller and temperature.
circulating fans
3 five gallon dwc pots
1 1000w HPS digital light for flowering
1 600 w MH Light for veg
1 In line fan for cooling my lights
odor controll system (ozone generator)
And your BOTANICARE pro recipe.

Also some easy strains to grow for firs timers.
Any suggestions would help. 
Very new to this of growing marijuana.


----------



## OLD DUDE (Nov 26, 2012)

Baldy979 said:


> My set up is
> 1 4x2x4 commercial refrigerator in working condition.
> 1 8 pint dehumidifier
> 1 25 # co2 tank
> ...


spring for a co2 generator as soon as you can, just a lot easier! Whatcha use the fridge for?


----------



## Baldy979 (Nov 26, 2012)

I'm using the refrigerator as my growing cabinet and to keep the plants cool since where I live if really hot and humid. I plugging the fridge in a temperature controller and installing a dehumidifier in it.


----------



## superstoner1 (Nov 26, 2012)

not too sure about that. have you actually tested how long it takes a fridge to cool down without a heat source in it? and not too mention the added heat of the dehummie. you can try, and if it works great for you, but i dont see the grow being successful.


----------



## Baldy979 (Nov 26, 2012)

It takes the fridge to go From being off in a kitchen 96-100 degrees to 32 degrees about 10 minutes. It's a commercial grade fridge that came out of my restaurant. It's in full working condition I just needed a bigger fridge for my kitchen. This pic is the same exact fridge I want to use its about 49 cubic feet. It's the true t49 look it up on YouTube they have a nice video on it.


----------



## superstoner1 (Nov 26, 2012)

now thats a different fucking story, all together.


----------



## OLD DUDE (Nov 27, 2012)

I kinda wondered if that was what you were doing hope it works for ya!!! And the bottle co2 might be the best for the fridge after all


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Nov 27, 2012)

Gzz how much is tht gonna cost,oh i see its a upgrade for Resturant.But still it has be worth alot?Commercial anything is expensive,Well except Weed,but you know what i mean.


----------



## Baldy979 (Nov 27, 2012)

When I bought the fridge last year it was almost $3000 but now I have no use for it. So ima try to experiment.


----------



## OLD DUDE (Nov 27, 2012)

My avatar is a picture of my new puppy!!! Training is going well


----------



## drekoushranada (Nov 30, 2012)

Hello SS I'm still planning a Vertical version of this in my 5x5 tent. Does a 3 tier set up on each side of the bulb sound good to you? If so should I stagger the fence post like a stadium grow or should I run them all flat directly above each other?


----------



## chunkylonin (Nov 30, 2012)

OLD DUDE said:


> My avatar is a picture of my new puppy!!! Training is going well


Who is the girl in the pic lol


----------



## superstoner1 (Nov 30, 2012)

its old dude in drag.


----------



## OLD DUDE (Dec 1, 2012)

I wish it were me, I'd be telling myself to go fuck myself!!!


----------



## oceangreen (Dec 1, 2012)

man,

I go in the v room today, and notice 70 percent of my res in empty... Its been like that for 2 days. I thought, " oh well. they must be drinking alot"

Then it hit me lmao, I open up one of the totes and water is in it all the way to the brink, flooded. Another hour and the whole place would have flooded. and everything would have went to shit... haha

I moved the slutz tothe f room today..

The roots get too big in the v room and it clogged the the drain. I had one kberry get so massive the roots covered the entire bottom. I couldnt even get the plants out of the sites when i transferred, I had to cut half their root mass when i transplanted.. I guess am going to give them a week less of veg...

Its pretty much on the Kberrys that are getting such massive roots...

there was some damage from the clog, because the totes were filled with water to the brink and there was no water movement. the roots were just sitting in water... I turned off the entire system to alow the water to drain out slowly. it took 24 hours. LOL

but they survived... I am worried these things are gonna get too big in flowering. and they will hit my hps lights... we'll see...

ridiculous system.... growth is unreal...


----------



## superstoner1 (Dec 1, 2012)

i had that happen a couple of times. im like, where the fuck is all the water going? thats why, every 4-5 days, i lift each plant in veg up to keep roots seperated and drain free.


----------



## oceangreen (Dec 1, 2012)

superstoner1 said:


> i had that happen a couple of times. im like, where the fuck is all the water going? thats why, every 4-5 days, i lift each plant in veg up to keep roots seperated and drain free.


i am thinking maybe some sort of netting cover over the drain hole might solve this problem, but still the roots get way too big after a few weeks...

there was this one k berry that went nuts. I cloned the shit out of it...


----------



## oceangreen (Dec 1, 2012)

but yea, moving, transfering and maintinence, cleaning is fairly straight forward. You were right, SS, once you get your dails down. its just an hour or 2 of work a day to run the whole thing.

Legit, very happy I went this route, 6 months in


----------



## oceangreen (Dec 1, 2012)

SOMEBEECH said:


> Gzz how much is tht gonna cost,oh i see its a upgrade for Resturant.But still it has be worth alot?Commercial anything is expensive,Well except Weed,but you know what i mean.



lol split ac and water chiller would have worked just fine, what is this guy on...


----------



## superstoner1 (Dec 1, 2012)

one thing everybody that grows needs to do is make a maintenance schedule. daily, weekly, monthly, bi-annual, annual. ac and dehumidifiers especially should be scheduled for deep cleaning every 3-6 months. all that sticky residue from the plants gets in the air and coats the coils which acts like a magnet for dirt and dust. spent two hours yesterday(because i forgot to put it on list) cleaning my inside mini split. room was 10* cooler all night after cleaning. get a spray foam coil cleaner and you can watch the yellow sticky stuff just raise up and flow off.


----------



## oceangreen (Dec 1, 2012)

superstoner1 said:


> for the flush i have 15-20gals. just enough to be over the top of pump is fine.



still looking for a clearex alternative from the aquarium store.. salt leaching ey,
but im finding flushing not really necessary. water works fine


----------



## oceangreen (Dec 1, 2012)

superstoner1 said:


> one thing everybody that grows needs to do is make a maintenance schedule. daily, weekly, monthly, bi-annual, annual. ac and dehumidifiers especially should be scheduled for deep cleaning every 3-6 months. all that sticky residue from the plants gets in the air and coats the coils which acts like a magnet for dirt and dust. spent two hours yesterday(because i forgot to put it on list) cleaning my inside mini split. room was 10* cooler all night after cleaning. get a spray foam coil cleaner and you can watch the yellow sticky stuff just raise up and flow off.


lol f room split is like black... gotta get to that...i need to stop thinking about my new super cute gf..


----------



## superstoner1 (Dec 1, 2012)

the flushing was more for when i started and was using 1400-2000ppm and there was salt build up. now, at my lower ppm levels i find it to be not necessery.


----------



## oceangreen (Dec 1, 2012)

old dude, were you at?


----------



## superstoner1 (Dec 1, 2012)

hes having the surgery to become that girl.


----------



## OLD DUDE (Dec 1, 2012)

I'm here been catching up on my hash making!!! Hey SS, you should try the microplaning on your hash!!! It makes smoking it soooooo much easier and controllable!!!!


----------



## OLD DUDE (Dec 1, 2012)

oceangreen said:


> lol f room split is like black... gotta get to that...i need to stop thinking about my new super cute gf..


Put her in a French maids outfit and have her clean the mini split!!!!


----------



## superstoner1 (Dec 1, 2012)

i thought the fan in the mini was black plastic, its actually clear. amazing how fast it got dirty. it was icing over. but last night with 3000w on it would go down to 72*


----------



## superstoner1 (Dec 1, 2012)

OLD DUDE said:


> I'm here been catching up on my hash making!!! Hey SS, you should try the microplaning on your hash!!! It makes smoking it soooooo much easier and controllable!!!!


you got some splainin to do. huh? i really dont smoke that much of it, i keep maybe a couple grams.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Dec 1, 2012)

oceangreen said:


> lol split ac and water chiller would have worked just fine, what is this guy on...


For sure id sold it and bought those...


oceangreen said:


> still looking for a clearex alternative from the aquarium store.. salt leaching ey,
> but im finding flushing not really necessary. water works fine


I use Florakleen for the salt,doubt tho its in tht store.


OLD DUDE said:


> Put her in a French maids outfit and have her clean the mini split!!!!


Now your talking.


Beech


----------



## OLD DUDE (Dec 1, 2012)

https://www.rollitup.org/concentrates-extracts/367111-ice-wax-bubble-hash-matt.html
it s basically grating it with a kitchen grater called a Microplane, it's in Matt's thread!


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Dec 1, 2012)

oceangreen said:


> lol split ac and water chiller would have worked just fine, what is this guy on...





oceangreen said:


> still looking for a clearex alternative from the aquarium store.. salt leaching ey,
> but im finding flushing not really necessary. water works fine





OLD DUDE said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/concentrates-extracts/367111-ice-wax-bubble-hash-matt.html
> it s basically grating it with a kitchen grater called a Microplane, it's in Matt's thread!


 So you have tried it?My last effort was a epic fail with cold water extraction.
When you guys keep trimm whats the best way to keep,Frig,or just put in a bag and do you do it dry,by tht i mean let it get real dry or can you do it rt after harvest...


Beech


----------



## superstoner1 (Dec 1, 2012)

i just drop my trimmings in a 5gal bucket. when its full i make ice water hash. its easy, averages about $150-$200 per hour for making it.


----------



## Baldy979 (Dec 1, 2012)

The fridge was just sitting there without being used, so I decided to turn it into a grow cabinet. I'm still working on it almost done will post pics when done.


----------



## OLD DUDE (Dec 1, 2012)

Matt suggest to freeze it but, when I do, it seems to leach plant material and turns the hash a little green! I have a machine Beech and I love it! What went wrong Beech, it's very easy! Oh yeah, you don't have to let it dry! Everybody has an opinion about drying, freezing....... Just do whatever works for you!!


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Dec 1, 2012)

OLD DUDE said:


> Matt suggest to freeze it but, when I do, it seems to leach plant material and turns the hash a little green! I have a machine Beech and I love it! What went wrong Beech, it's very easy! Oh yeah, you don't have to let it dry! Everybody has an opinion about drying, freezing....... Just do whatever works for you!!


14grams of damn good weed turned too green swagg,I put in a buckett from a freezer bag with all the fan leaves and the 14g of good bud.
Added ice and stirred with a drill and large paddle bit,added ice 3 times and 1hr or a about,then put in frige for 3hrs and siphoned off.

So what did i do wrong.........

Beech


----------



## OLD DUDE (Dec 1, 2012)

SOMEBEECH said:


> 14grams of damn good weed turned too green swagg,I put in a buckett from a freezer bag with all the fan leaves and the 14g of good bud.
> Added ice and stirred with a drill and large paddle bit,added ice 3 times and 1hr or a about,then put in frige for 3hrs and siphoned off.
> 
> So what did i do wrong.........
> ...


Too long on the mixing, 15-30 is what I do. You can mix longer but the longer you mix the more plant material gets into it!! Did you filter all the plant material thru a bag or something??? No need to put back in fridge!


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Dec 1, 2012)

*Yea, i filtered thru a screen about the size of the one on my grinder,Tht catches the kief.

It was my first go at it,and SS had one done and posted here as i waited for it to settle,So
hell i dont know.

Was gonna get the bags for next time but now my Damn hydro store went out of business,
moved to Colorado,Rat Basterd.New all the guys and partyed with them often.

Beech *


----------



## OLD DUDE (Dec 1, 2012)

Did the water filter thru the screen fast or very slow??? If you don't have to wait on it to go thru, the holes in the screen are too big allowing the trics to go thru leaving only plant material! Other than that try it again with trimmings from the buds and only mix for 15-30 mins and see what happens! If my memory is correct, I think SS uses a coffee filter for final filtering?????


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Dec 1, 2012)

*Oh yea i did too the coffee filter.It just was green paste no
goldish brown.........14g is tht enough...I did something Wrong
il let someone with bags do it for me,nxt time.

Beech*


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Dec 2, 2012)

Now thts some roots.....



Beech


----------



## oceangreen (Dec 2, 2012)

SOMEBEECH said:


> 14grams of damn good weed turned too green swagg,I put in a buckett from a freezer bag with all the fan leaves and the 14g of good bud.
> Added ice and stirred with a drill and large paddle bit,added ice 3 times and 1hr or a about,then put in frige for 3hrs and siphoned off.
> 
> So what did i do wrong.........
> ...


sounds like a gucci mane song


----------



## oceangreen (Dec 2, 2012)

SOMEBEECH said:


> Now thts some roots.....
> 
> 
> 
> Beech


heath is too much...


----------



## oceangreen (Dec 2, 2012)

eh, screw it gotta clean some totes


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Dec 3, 2012)

oceangreen said:


> sounds like a gucci mane song


Thanks tht helps


Beech


----------



## azores (Dec 3, 2012)

SS (& other experienced fence post aero growers) - Thank you for all of the great info in this thread and in the lb every three wks thread. These have made for some interesting reading over the last months...

I'm wondering if anyone has improved working from seed in these systems. It seems like its ideal to use clones but my operation is going to be micro. Some details on my setup: I'm basically building a stinkbud jr fence post system with some of the mods by ss and ss's nute schedule. I plan to have five sites staggered on two 5" fence posts under a 400w solarstorm led with 400 cfm inline fan for air exchange, no co2 supp. My space - which I have been using for soil grows - is an enclosed bathtub space that is 2.5ftx5ft and 8ft to ceiling. Since I'm in a bathtub, water access and drainage are not a problem. However, this is the only space I can grow in so this will be my seedling, veg, and flower station in one. All for personal medical use so while I'd like to improve yields, what I really want is to grow all different strains each grow and to get the most flavorful and potent meds possible from each try.

So I want to give my seedlings the best chance to make it into the net pots without too much damage or stress. I've seen a lot of different suggestions in these threads - which have been made over several years and may be outdated - so I guess I'm wondering what the best method is to transfer them. Start them in a glass of water over night with a couple spoonfuls of h202. Then into peat pellets, rockwool plugs, or rapid rooters. I've seen people suggest gently pulling them out of the starter media and then into the neoprene collars, and others suggest just dropping the jiffy or rockwool or rr plugs right into the net pots. Could I get pump or sprayer problems by doing that? Others have suggested just allowing them to grow out enough in the paper towel method and then transfer directly into the collars. Any advice greatly appreciated!


----------



## oceangreen (Dec 3, 2012)

azores said:


> SS (& other experienced fence post aero growers) - Thank you for all of the great info in this thread and in the lb every three wks thread. These have made for some interesting reading over the last months...
> 
> I'm wondering if anyone has improved working from seed in these systems. It seems like its ideal to use clones but my operation is going to be micro. Some details on my setup: I'm basically building a stinkbud jr fence post system with some of the mods by ss and ss's nute schedule. I plan to have five sites staggered on two 5" fence posts under a 400w solarstorm led with 400 cfm inline fan for air exchange, no co2 supp. My space - which I have been using for soil grows - is an enclosed bathtub space that is 2.5ftx5ft and 8ft to ceiling. Since I'm in a bathtub, water access and drainage are not a problem. However, this is the only space I can grow in so this will be my seedling, veg, and flower station in one. All for personal medical use so while I'd like to improve yields, what I really want is to grow all different strains each grow and to get the most flavorful and potent meds possible from each try.
> 
> So I want to give my seedlings the best chance to make it into the net pots without too much damage or stress. I've seen a lot of different suggestions in these threads - which have been made over several years and may be outdated - so I guess I'm wondering what the best method is to transfer them. Start them in a glass of water over night with a couple spoonfuls of h202. Then into peat pellets, rockwool plugs, or rapid rooters. I've seen people suggest gently pulling them out of the starter media and then into the neoprene collars, and others suggest just dropping the jiffy or rockwool or rr plugs right into the net pots. Could I get pump or sprayer problems by doing that? Others have suggested just allowing them to grow out enough in the paper towel method and then transfer directly into the collars. Any advice greatly appreciated!



yes i started directly from seed, but you wont need do after a while..

you can start seeds in your cloner.. get bounty paper towel and cut 2" x 2" sqaure. place towel into 2" net pot. the towel will take shape of net pot. cover with neoprene. PLace in cloner and let the cloner run.

After 5 days. the seedling will be long enough to place in neoeprene. So take the seedling out of net cut and slide into neoprene.

and let her go for a week or so in the cloner before moving to veg

that's it


----------



## oceangreen (Dec 3, 2012)

SS, you never mentioned you topoff schedule for the res. Is it just straight water and ph adjuments until the next res change?


----------



## oceangreen (Dec 3, 2012)

SOMEBEECH said:


> Thanks tht helps
> 
> 
> Beech



sorry man, I just burn em in the woods. cant help you there


----------



## OLD DUDE (Dec 3, 2012)

oceangreen said:


> yes i started directly from seed, but you wont need do after a while..
> 
> you can start seeds in your cloner.. get bounty paper towel and cut 2" x 2" sqaure. place towel into 2" net pot. the towel will take shape of net pot. cover with neoprene. PLace in cloner and let the cloner run.
> 
> ...


He said he is using the rails for everything, I think!!! This is what I do for seeds! I do the paper towel method but I put them into a ziplock baggie and hang them so the tap root grows down. You can get a 2 inch tap root and go directly into the neo collars!! The only problem I have ever had with this method is the the root can weave itself in and out of the fibers of the paper towel so just be careful and gently pull it out! I know, that's what she said

i would think that you could use the "Rapid Rooter"plugs, not Jiffy, from start to finish cause they are a neoprene type material and I don't think they would break up. Never tried it so I'm not 100% on it though!!!!! 

Any way you could do a cloner hidden in a box or something like that????


----------



## superstoner1 (Dec 3, 2012)

oceangreen said:


> SS, you never mentioned you topoff schedule for the res. Is it just straight water and ph adjuments until the next res change?


the only time i top off is the last res before harvest to bring ppm down and milk a little longer from the res. rarely will i top the other res's because my ppm stays so consistant, but i never top off nutes, just water.


----------



## superstoner1 (Dec 3, 2012)

i use the jiffy pots to start seeds and leave them in them all the way. i used to remove the plant by washing the dirt away but always noticed it stressed them and growth slowed. i dont worry about the pots bursting, never had one do it.


----------



## chunkylonin (Dec 3, 2012)

SO much good info going on here.


----------



## chunkylonin (Dec 3, 2012)

What are you guys growing at the moment that you love,I bought ww and pe but now iam thinking of growing moonshine haze or a cheese.


----------



## azores (Dec 3, 2012)

superstoner1 said:


> i use the jiffy pots to start seeds and leave them in them all the way. i used to remove the plant by washing the dirt away but always noticed it stressed them and growth slowed. i dont worry about the pots bursting, never had one do it.


Just to clarify: are you referring to the peat pellets with the nets on them? Or actual jiffy pots with some kind of media in them?


----------



## azores (Dec 3, 2012)

Someday I'll get a cloner up - and a bigger space. But for now it'll have to be from seed, which is cool with me. I like the surprises. Yes, some turn out crap but some great phenos also come up.



OLD DUDE said:


> Any way you could do a cloner hidden in a box or something like that????


----------



## superstoner1 (Dec 3, 2012)

azores said:


> Just to clarify: are you referring to the peat pellets with the nets on them? Or actual jiffy pots with some kind of media in them?


yes, i get confused on the names. its the little jiffy pucks that expand in water. i just found using them them to be easier and less worry or fuss.


----------



## superstoner1 (Dec 3, 2012)

azores, i have never said this to anyone, but, in your case auto flower plants might be best.


----------



## oceangreen (Dec 3, 2012)

OLD DUDE said:


> He said he is using the rails for everything, I think!!! This is what I do for seeds! I do the paper towel method but I put them into a ziplock baggie and hang them so the tap root grows down. You can get a 2 inch tap root and go directly into the neo collars!! The only problem I have ever had with this method is the the root can weave itself in and out of the fibers of the paper towel so just be careful and gently pull it out! I know, that's what she said
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The guy needs a cloner.... no doubt about that..he will realize that sooner or later. why make it harder on your self. the clones will be larger if he does a seed vd taking a cuttling.

but he can do the same thing is the rails... just put the net pot in the rail system, with just water, 

or he can stop being lazy and build a good cloner in an hour or so...


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Dec 3, 2012)

superstoner1 said:


> azores, i have never said this to anyone, but, in your case auto flower plants might be best.





Beech


----------



## azores (Dec 3, 2012)

superstoner1 said:


> azores, i have never said this to anyone, but, in your case auto flower plants might be best.


I tried growing some low riders a few yrs ago outdoors and they were tiny and the effect/taste were forgettable. But I got a freebie rrecently from a seed order that I threw in with my last run - dinafem auto white widow - and it yielded almost as well as my photos and tastes just like its namesake. So, yeah, I'd be open to autos for sure.


----------



## azores (Dec 3, 2012)

oceangreen said:


> The guy needs a cloner.... no doubt about that..he will realize that sooner or later. why make it harder on your self. the clones will be larger if he does a seed vd taking a cuttling.
> 
> but he can do the same thing is the rails... just put the net pot in the rail system, with just water,
> 
> or he can stop being lazy and build a good cloner in an hour or so...


You calling me lazy is like me calling you stupid. It might be true but with the information here it would just be a wild assumption. But I wouldn't do that to you. That would just make me look like a jerk.


----------



## OLD DUDE (Dec 4, 2012)

Why do you think he would be better off with autos than feminized seeds SS???


----------



## superstoner1 (Dec 4, 2012)

shorter turn around time. and no space for seperate systems


----------



## OLD DUDE (Dec 4, 2012)

http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=_AD7pr0gfJY&desktop_uri=/watch?v=_AD7pr0gfJY

anybody else a fan


----------



## superstoner1 (Dec 4, 2012)

no........


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Dec 4, 2012)

OLD DUDE said:


> http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=_AD7pr0gfJY&desktop_uri=%2Fwatch%3Fv%3D_AD7pr0gfJY
> 
> anybody else a fan


Yea,there funny as chit...


Beech


----------



## OLD DUDE (Dec 4, 2012)

Have you ever watched the show??? If not, I HIGHLY recommend it!! It's not Honey Boo Boo!!!


----------



## superstoner1 (Dec 4, 2012)

i live in redneck country land, i dont need to watch any more idiots.


----------



## OLD DUDE (Dec 7, 2012)

http://www.hydrofarm.com/product.php?itemid=2842
added a couple of these continuous meters today!! A little pricey but damn, sure makes checking things easy!!!!!


----------



## cloneseed (Dec 7, 2012)

Hey guys, been a while since I posted, been watching the plants grow, lol. I brought down my first harvest a few days ago, super stoked to try everything. I started from seed and only ended up with 3 females, but I decided to flower them out to figure out the ins and outs of this setup.

Unfortunately I was laid off at the beginning of October, and ran out of money so i couldn't start a perpetual harvest yet (only had purchased one light rig). My electricity setup where my op is will only allow me to run up to 3-600w lights, so my 3 ladies only had the 600w of light on them. Even with minimal lighting (for this setup, imo), the plants got HUGE!! I'm in a 4x8 tent (though closer to 5x9) and had colas up to the lights, even after tying them down to the frame like 10 times each, haha.

So anyway, many thanks to everyone here for all the info, this thread had made using the system pretty much self-explanitory, which is phenominal.

Off to my second day at the new job. 

Next stop, more lights! Got a full vegger and cloner waiting to start growing up


----------



## OLD DUDE (Dec 7, 2012)

Good for you are they dried and cured, and if so, what was you final numbers?


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Dec 7, 2012)

superstoner1 said:


> i live in redneck country land, i dont need to watch any more idiots.


Wow...

Beech


----------



## superstoner1 (Dec 7, 2012)

OLD DUDE said:


> http://www.hydrofarm.com/product.php?itemid=2842
> added a couple of these continuous meters today!! A little pricey but damn, sure makes checking things easy!!!!!


od, continuous meters have been on my wishlist ofor a while. i cant wait, may have to order myself a xmas gift.


----------



## OLD DUDE (Dec 8, 2012)

I have 6 res, and just ordered 4 more last night!! They are sweet! It would take me about an hour to check all 6, just fartin around, with these, it will take 3 minutes


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Dec 8, 2012)

OLD DUDE said:


> I have 6 res, and just ordered 4 more last night!! They are sweet! It would take me about an hour to check all 6, just fartin around, with these, it will take 3 minutes


Have you got plans for those 3mins.....


Beech


----------



## superstoner1 (Dec 8, 2012)

SOMEBEECH said:


> Have you got plans for those 3mins.....
> 
> 
> Beech


thats enough time for foreplay and sex when you get that age.lol


----------



## superstoner1 (Dec 8, 2012)

na, he is getting 4 more meters.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Dec 8, 2012)

How did you read tht?


Beech


----------



## OLD DUDE (Dec 8, 2012)

Shit, my foreplay is about a half hour, but that's looking at porn on the interweb


----------



## superstoner1 (Dec 8, 2012)

i heard it was more like "brace yourself bitch"


----------



## superstoner1 (Dec 8, 2012)

SOMEBEECH said:


> How did you read tht?
> 
> 
> Beech


i happen to be blessed with very good math and analytical skills. 
he just got a couple
+he just ordered 4 more
------------------------
=he has 6 res's


----------



## OLD DUDE (Dec 8, 2012)

Yeah, what ^^^^^ he said


----------



## oceangreen (Dec 8, 2012)

um.. yah. so i sit here, and all i do every few days is adjust ph, and clean a tote every 3 weeks


This is almost too easy to run..

I waiting for a troll face to just come out from now where


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Dec 8, 2012)

OLD DUDE said:


> I have 6 res, and just ordered 4 more last night!! They are sweet! It would take me about an hour to check all 6, just fartin around, with these, it will take 3 minutes


Forgive my stupidty but to me it sounded like Well 6+4 =10 but its only 6 huh. 5th grade was a Bitch for me.


Beech


----------



## oceangreen (Dec 8, 2012)

I just saw a gnat flying around... out come the coffee cups from hell


----------



## oceangreen (Dec 8, 2012)

Dont know what do do for my fourth system?

Should I add another one SS? making it every 2 weeks?


----------



## superstoner1 (Dec 8, 2012)

oceangreen said:


> Dont know what do do for my fourth system?
> 
> Should I add another one SS? making it every 2 weeks?


thats my new plan for the new room. 4 systems, 4000w.


----------



## OLD DUDE (Dec 8, 2012)

oceangreen said:


> Dont know what do do for my fourth system?
> 
> Should I add another one SS? making it every 2 weeks?


That's how I'm set up, just have to make some adjustments for veg!


----------



## OLD DUDE (Dec 8, 2012)

SOMEBEECH said:


> Forgive my stupidty but to me it sounded like Well 6+4 =10 but its only 6 huh. 5th grade was a Bitch for me.
> 
> 
> Beech


we are all stoners, we don't judge


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Dec 8, 2012)

oceangreen said:


> I just saw a gnat flying around... out come the coffee cups from hell



Epic post OG,Wish i was There...



Beech


----------



## cloneseed (Dec 8, 2012)

OLD DUDE said:


> Good for you are they dried and cured, and if so, what was you final numbers?


Started trimming, gonna be a while though... Went from having nothing to do to too much haha. I'll post up numbers when i get finished, there's a fair amout of whispy stuff but i think regardless i'll be satisfied based on what i was working with!


----------



## cloneseed (Dec 8, 2012)

oceangreen said:


> um.. yah. so i sit here, and all i do every few days is adjust ph, and clean a tote every 3 weeks
> 
> 
> This is almost too easy to run..
> ...


I was waiting for the roots to grab my hand and arm as i was moving the plants from system to system


----------



## OLD DUDE (Dec 10, 2012)

I have a portable AC that works as a heater and dehumidifier also. Was just thinking, why aren't there vented dehumidifiers?


----------



## superstoner1 (Dec 10, 2012)

Because that would not work. The dehumidified air has to go back into the room, if not then the things really will not change


----------



## OLD DUDE (Dec 10, 2012)

I knew that


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Dec 10, 2012)

OLD DUDE said:


> I knew that


No you didnt.LOL

Beech


----------



## OLD DUDE (Dec 10, 2012)

Well, I actually did but, I was thinking about the portable and kinda forgot about how they work and besides, I'm a stoner, DON'T YOU JUDGE ME


----------



## chunkylonin (Dec 10, 2012)

whats up yall,got everything I need just been sidetracked with christmas bullshit,cant wait until its over


----------



## superstoner1 (Dec 10, 2012)

Chunks of Xmas cheer to ya. Ho ho ho.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Dec 10, 2012)

OLD DUDE said:


> Well, I actually did but, I was thinking about the portable and kinda forgot about how they work and besides, I'm a stoner, DON'T YOU JUDGE ME


I want T-Shirt tht says tht.I'm a stoner, DON'T YOU JUDGE ME




LOL

Beech


----------



## OLD DUDE (Dec 10, 2012)

SOMEBEECH said:


> I want T-Shirt tht says tht.I'm a stoner, DON'T YOU JUDGE ME
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shit man, I bet we could sell a couple hundred on RIU


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Dec 10, 2012)

*We are trying now to get some RIU T-shirts and hoodies.

Il let you guys know i suggested a Thread for Riu to setup a giftshop
Coffee cups,Ts,Hoodies etc.



Beech *


----------



## ringlead3r (Dec 10, 2012)

For your home made e z cloner how important is the water temp to be around 78? does anyone know what temp clones will not root at in the cloner..


----------



## OLD DUDE (Dec 10, 2012)

ringlead3r said:


> For your home made e z cloner how important is the water temp to be around 78? does anyone know what temp clones will not root at in the cloner..


I think the big difference is that with lower temps it takes a bit longer. I run mine at 78 but it is not a must!!!


----------



## ringlead3r (Dec 10, 2012)

k thats what I thought, but always good to hear from someone else seeing how I use rockwool cubes and I think its a pain in the ass with a heat mat and either over watering or under watering them


----------



## superstoner1 (Dec 10, 2012)

I bet you it has been over two years since I checked cloner temp. Pop em in and two weeks later take them out.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Dec 10, 2012)

In my experince with my DIY cloner and neoprene inserts is a great improvement from rockwool.
As long as my temps are under 80f works great.
When i have enough roots i just remove and put the tap root thru the mesh pot and cover with with a lid.

I then support the stem by filling in with hydrotron,or just use the slit in my lid. 

Beech


TE=ringlead3r;8367860]k thats what I thought, but always good to hear from someone else seeing how I use rockwool cubes and I think its a pain in the ass with a heat mat and either over watering or under watering them[/QUOTE]


----------



## superstoner1 (Dec 11, 2012)

OK, guys. I found the best Xmas gadget that is perfect for a grow. At lowes, for $12, they have these remote controlled power outlets(Xmas lights) that have three outlets and one remote and are great for tasks like emptying a res or anything you need to do. I just bought three more and am going to get them on my ir to wifi connection and will be able to control them via my tablet.


----------



## OLD DUDE (Dec 11, 2012)

I have something similar, just has one outlet, that I use to turn the pump on for my RO water


----------



## Baldy979 (Dec 11, 2012)

What kind of money orders does the attitude takes?
western union, moneygram or USPS.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Dec 11, 2012)

Baldy979 said:


> What kind of money orders does the attitude takes?
> western union, moneygram or USPS.


Post here plz.https://www.rollitup.org/seedbank-reviews/
https://www.rollitup.org/seedbank-reviews/598078-atittude-seeds-bank-shipping.html
Beech


----------



## OLD DUDE (Dec 11, 2012)

Hey Beech, drive up to Vegas this weekend, I'll buy you a beer


----------



## superstoner1 (Dec 11, 2012)

What a cheap bastard beech, he knows the beers are free there. Lol


----------



## OLD DUDE (Dec 11, 2012)

BULL SHIT!!! Those free beers are the most expensive beers I've ever got for free


----------



## OLD DUDE (Dec 12, 2012)

Happy 12-12-12!!! I've been waiting to post my picture


----------



## zer0ed (Dec 12, 2012)

(just finished building the cloner)

im getting ready to try to build a SS type vegger.
I got the big 50ish gallon hinged hard box.
and im thinking of sitting two of the 27 gallon strong boxes over them.
im thinking of building some kind of frame to sit the 27 gallon boxes on.
and maybe trying to do maybe some kind of large ebb and flow drain that i can have the pvc sprayer pipe run up though the drain?
I need to go back to the begining of the thread to see if you said exactly how you did it.

Any advice before i start?


----------



## OLD DUDE (Dec 12, 2012)

zer0ed said:


> (just finished building the cloner)
> 
> im getting ready to try to build a SS type vegger.
> I got the big 50ish gallon hinged hard box.
> ...


You really do not need the bigger tote for the vegger, save it for flower!! I personally have never needed more than the original 27 gallons of nutes for veg!! If you plan on vegging for 4-6 weeks than sure, use it!


----------



## zer0ed (Dec 12, 2012)

OLD DUDE said:


> You really do not need the bigger tote for the vegger, save it for flower!! I personally have never needed more than the original 27 gallons of nutes for veg!! If you plan on vegging for 4-6 weeks than sure, use it!


thanks for looking out,
Ill follow your advice.

Im going to build a 5' x 5' x 6' tent for flower.
i wonder if fitting that 50gal. box in the tent will be a problem.
unless i build some ingenious system, to get the water in, and out and have the rez sit outside. . .


----------



## superstoner1 (Dec 12, 2012)

One of the few times I will disagree with old dude. I went to the large igloo cooler, about 35gal, but it will be replaced with 50gal smart bin next remodel.I am doing longer veg cycle though and more plants and remodel will include adding a fourth flower system.


----------



## cloneseed (Dec 13, 2012)

cloneseed said:


> Started trimming, gonna be a while though... Went from having nothing to do to too much haha. I'll post up numbers when i get finished, there's a fair amout of whispy stuff but i think regardless i'll be satisfied based on what i was working with!


Finished with everything tonight. Smallest plant was 40.1g, next was 61.5g, and my largest was 115.8g, and an additional 36g of whispy buds. Grand total of 253.4g, again only one system with only three plants under one 600w light. Not bad! More than I was expecting, plus I know how everything works now


----------



## cloneseed (Dec 13, 2012)

...and, totally didn't mean to quote myself above, ha!


----------



## sky rocket (Dec 14, 2012)

cloneseed said:


> Finished with everything tonight. Smallest plant was 40.1g, next was 61.5g, and my largest was 115.8g, and an additional 36g of whispy buds. Grand total of 253.4g, again only one system with only three plants under one 600w light. Not bad! More than I was expecting, plus I know how everything works now


nice. Was that wet or dry weight? Also what strain, from seed or clones, and how long did you veg for?


----------



## zer0ed (Dec 14, 2012)

superstoner1 said:


> One of the few times I will disagree with old dude. I went to the large igloo cooler, about 35gal, but it will be replaced with 50gal smart bin next remodel.I am doing longer veg cycle though and more plants and remodel will include adding a fourth flower system.


Wait. . .. 
If i do 2, double stacked 28 gallon bins. . . .
That would give me the 50 gallons of rez between the two veg systems.
and i would be able to tweek the veg formula between the two side by side systems.
it a way, wouldnt that be better, or equal to using the 50 gal?

are there any down sides to that, besides needing two pumps?
and needing to manage the ph, ect?

i plan on doing a tent, but since im going to just start off with one tent, i imagine im going to have super long veg times, just for the fact that my plants don't have anywhere to go until the 8+ weeks it takes to flower.

I was thinking of eventually getting a second tent, and doing a flip box for the second tent.
and then if that goes well, maybe get two more tents, or a large two light tent. and doing the flip box from the two sets of lights.

anyone have any experience, or opinions on flip boxes?


----------



## cloneseed (Dec 14, 2012)

sky rocket said:


> nice. Was that wet or dry weight? Also what strain, from seed or clones, and how long did you veg for?


Dry weight. The strains are an unknown indica dominant hybrid, started from some seeds that were given to me. Some sort of OG cross, but couldn't give you the exact genetics. I originally started with six, but three turned out male. I vegged for about 25 days. The largest plant either topped itself or just has a tendency to grow multiple main colas, I'll find out when I switch them to flower in a few days!


----------



## cloneseed (Dec 14, 2012)

zer0ed said:


> Wait. . ..
> If i do 2, double stacked 28 gallon bins. . . .
> That would give me the 50 gallons of rez between the two veg systems.
> and i would be able to tweek the veg formula between the two side by side systems.
> ...


I'm running two tents right now, one 4x8 for flower and one 2x4 for veg and cloning. My first run I double stacked 27gal strongboxes for the vegger. Any time I needed to throw an ice bottle to the res (my temps would get in between 74 and 78, not good!), I had to disconnect everything and move stuff around to get into the bottom, which was time-consuming and really a pain. I've now built a little frame using 2x4's to hold the top box about six inches above the bottom one, and use a drain/tube set like SS's to drain the top box, leaving a gap between the two wide enough to easily lift the lid and throw in some frozen bottles.

Anyway, my vegging plants get pretty huge, by the end of the third week I have the lights lifted to the top of the tent and can't raise them anymore, if the plants hit the bulbs (using Sun Blaze T5's) they start to burn the tops (and this was before building the frame). So, there are a few height issues using tents to consider, and the 50 gal res's are a lot taller than the strongboxes. I would bet it's the plants genetics contributing to their height more than anything, but just food for thought through my personal experience so far.


----------



## georgeforeman (Dec 14, 2012)

superstoner1 said:


> One of the few times I will disagree with old dude. I went to the large igloo cooler, about 35gal, but it will be replaced with 50gal smart bin next remodel.I am doing longer veg cycle though and more plants and remodel will include adding a fourth flower system.


4th system and more new strains...you make me feel like i am falling behind. I think its time to add that 3rd system here


----------



## oceangreen (Dec 15, 2012)

superstoner1 said:


> One of the few times I will disagree with old dude. I went to the large igloo cooler, about 35gal, but it will be replaced with 50gal smart bin next remodel.I am doing longer veg cycle though and more plants and remodel will include adding a fourth flower system.


the 35 gal is fine. It does the job well. 


DEf add the fourth system... every 2 weeks. lets go!


----------



## oceangreen (Dec 15, 2012)

zer0ed said:


> (just finished building the cloner)
> 
> im getting ready to try to build a SS type vegger.
> I got the big 50ish gallon hinged hard box.
> ...


dont put it the totes of a big res. will be a mess. do it right like SS and I, with proper drainainge and t5's and all


----------



## oceangreen (Dec 15, 2012)

SS, FREAKIN STILL GETTING A 50% clone rate in the cloner. WTF IS GOING ON!

Help.. Doing it to the T

am I missing someting


----------



## superstoner1 (Dec 15, 2012)

Man, that is just one of those things that we have seen with some people. May be the local water or could be something bad in the environment.


----------



## oceangreen (Dec 15, 2012)

superstoner1 said:


> Man, that is just one of those things that we have seen with some people. May be the local water or could be something bad in the environment.


i gotta get this sh1t sorted...
my i need to lower water temps and change interval on timers? i got 1 on 5 off right now... ppp is quick, my kberry only 3 so far out of 18


----------



## oceangreen (Dec 15, 2012)

no way i can pop new sdz for every run.. gotta figure this shit out


----------



## oceangreen (Dec 15, 2012)

thinking of using rapid rooters or something, changing interval, lowering water temp.

thats all i can do really....

nothign to it, using manifold with 8 sprayers, 23 sites, 400gph pump, 1 on/5 off interval, and cfl 6500k 60w- 100w

fill tote 1/4 full..

take cuttling from lower branches, cut a 45 as best as possible, using razer blade.
into neoprene and go..


----------



## cloneseed (Dec 15, 2012)

oceangreen said:


> take cuttling from lower branches, cut a 45 as best as possible, using razer blade.
> into neoprene and go..


Might seem simple, but as you take your cuts, do you put them in a bowl of water?


----------



## oceangreen (Dec 15, 2012)

cloneseed said:


> Might seem simple, but as you take your cuts, do you put them in a bowl of water?



yep, i do them quick.. as well.. within 10 mins of cutting they are in cloner


----------



## superstoner1 (Dec 15, 2012)

Too much light.


----------



## supchaka (Dec 15, 2012)

oceangreen said:


> thinking of using rapid rooters or something, changing interval, lowering water temp.
> 
> thats all i can do really....
> 
> ...


400gph is WAY overkill for cloning. Put a smaller pump in there and run it 24/7 Ive never seen anyone have good results aero cloning with an off cycle. Smaller pump will lower the water temps too. Just my .02

Looking at your pic though, I dont know are you running all those totes off one pump? If thats the case then I dunno.


----------



## oceangreen (Dec 16, 2012)

superstoner1 said:


> Too much light.


30w enough for one tote?


----------



## sky rocket (Dec 16, 2012)

supchaka said:


> 400gph is WAY overkill for cloning. Put a smaller pump in there and run it 24/7 Ive never seen anyone have good results aero cloning with an off cycle. Smaller pump will lower the water temps too. Just my .02
> 
> Looking at your pic though, I dont know are you running all those totes off one pump? If thats the case then I dunno.


supchaka this was 21 days I let clones stay in the aero cloner with 1 minute on 5 minutes off. 15/17 popped roots. 88% success rate.


----------



## superstoner1 (Dec 16, 2012)

supchaka said:


> 400gph is WAY overkill for cloning. Put a smaller pump in there and run it 24/7 Ive never seen anyone have good results aero cloning with an off cycle. Smaller pump will lower the water temps too. Just my .02
> 
> Looking at your pic though, I dont know are you running all those totes off one pump? If thats the case then I dunno.


I'm glad I use a 396gph pump, that must be it. Oh, but I run 80sec on and 8min off. Oh, and I have had a100% success rate for years now. Now you have seen someone that does it and I could show ya about a few hundred more people who also do it. This is a proven fact, running a smaller pump constantly will raise the temp more than a larger pump on a timer, I have tested it. Running multiple totes from one pump is easy, and less to have problems with.


----------



## oceangreen (Dec 16, 2012)

superstoner1 said:


> I'm glad I use a 396gph pump, that must be it. Oh, but I run 80sec on and 8min off. Oh, and I have had a100% success rate for years now. Now you have seen someone that does it and I could show ya about a few hundred more people who also do it. This is a proven fact, running a smaller pump constantly will raise the temp more than a larger pump on a timer, I have tested it. Running multiple totes from one pump is easy, and less to have problems with.



yea i still odnt see what i am doing wrong...

i lessened the lights, about 30w cfl on top of tote


----------



## oceangreen (Dec 16, 2012)

SS, what are you thinking for stage 4?

any ideas. thinking of changing to something else, make stage 4 the tester stage


----------



## oceangreen (Dec 16, 2012)

SS think I am going Hybrid UC for stage 4


----------



## superstoner1 (Dec 16, 2012)

Why fix what aint broke? Insulated rails and updated delivery manifold are about it on new system. Oh, and adding 7-8" more to space between rails.


----------



## oceangreen (Dec 16, 2012)

superstoner1 said:


> Why fix what aint broke? Insulated rails and updated delivery manifold are about it on new system. Oh, and adding 7-8" more to space between rails.


agreed.. was thinking going this, not sure you remember squid, but he got 40 on his runs, sam wattage, same power, easier to build

https://www.rollitup.org/dwc-bubbleponics/497270-how-rdwc-ucdwc-diy-advanced.html

you know kenny p has the powers to make you do other things..lol

got some thinking to do..


----------



## superstoner1 (Dec 16, 2012)

Ha. Next you will be following dirk.


----------



## Marla 420 (Dec 16, 2012)

Great Thread, super informative.


----------



## oceangreen (Dec 17, 2012)

superstoner1 said:


> Ha. Next you will be following dirk.



the system is great SS, no doubt about it, dont see what the guys are talking about.. 
I never seen such fast growth as ive seen on our veg systems...

i love it.. this system is for Pros though. As honestly building and dialing everything in requires skill....


----------



## georgeforeman (Dec 17, 2012)

oceangreen said:


> agreed.. was thinking going this, not sure you remember squid, but he got 40 on his runs, sam wattage, same power, easier to build
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/dwc-bubbleponics/497270-how-rdwc-ucdwc-diy-advanced.html
> 
> ...



dude, if your having trouble with an aero cloner, DO NOT even think about UC.


----------



## OLD DUDE (Dec 18, 2012)

oceangreen said:


> SS, FREAKIN STILL GETTING A 50% clone rate in the cloner. WTF IS GOING ON!
> 
> Help.. Doing it to the T
> 
> am I missing someting


After you do a run with less light and you are still having problems, bite the bullet and buy a couple big jugs of purified water and do a run with it! If you are still having problems, that will eliminate water as your problem!


----------



## oceangreen (Dec 18, 2012)

OLD DUDE said:


> After you do a run with less light and you are still having problems, bite the bullet and buy a couple big jugs of purified water and do a run with it! If you are still having problems, that will eliminate water as your problem!



ok, ill do a run with 30w cfl, and the water next time...


----------



## oceangreen (Dec 18, 2012)

got a pump failure on the veg system today...

had one pump fail on my seed starter last week...

and pump got disconnect from close/manifold yesterday.. 

and these are expensive RIO pumps

effff. though week


----------



## superstoner1 (Dec 18, 2012)

Damn, that sucks. I run the cheap ones and never had a failure. Knock on wood.


----------



## oceangreen (Dec 18, 2012)

superstoner1 said:


> Damn, that sucks. I run the cheap ones and never had a failure. Knock on wood.



not big deal at all, have to brush it off and come back stronger, be positive.

still love this system...


----------



## oceangreen (Dec 19, 2012)

georgeforeman said:


> dude, if your having trouble with an aero cloner, DO NOT even think about UC.



its not that im having problems with the aero cloner. they just are'nt all cloning..

The components to run this system is far greater than any UC. UC is like a joke compared to what we are doing..


----------



## Danksamurai (Dec 19, 2012)

This is a dream setup. Mr. SuperStoner and OceanGreen. Show Me How!


----------



## OLD DUDE (Dec 19, 2012)

Danksamurai said:


> This is a dream setup. Mr. SuperStoner and OceanGreen. Show Me How!


read the first 100 pages of this https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/116859-harvest-pound-every-three-weeks.html
Then read this thread and you will be ready to start!!!
Superstoner has upgraded the system!!!!


----------



## OLD DUDE (Dec 19, 2012)

oceangreen said:


> its not that im having problems with the aero cloner. they just are'nt all cloning..
> 
> The components to run this system is far greater than any UC. UC is like a joke compared to what we are doing..


Are the stems rotting or are the leaves dying on the ones that do not grow roots???


----------



## oceangreen (Dec 19, 2012)

OLD DUDE said:


> Are the stems rotting or are the leaves dying on the ones that do not grow roots???



yea, tehy are done... 20 are gone... ill get it right next time...


----------



## georgeforeman (Dec 19, 2012)

oceangreen said:


> its not that im having problems with the aero cloner. they just are'nt all cloning..
> 
> The components to run this system is far greater than any UC. UC is like a joke compared to what we are doing..


i have to disagree...in uc, everything happens so fast, it is not very forgiving if your still learning basics.

for your aero cloner, try changing your on/off times. I do 15 seconds on every 15 minutes. It is sealed, so the stems stay humid, but the long off time prevents rotting stems since they do not stay drenched.


----------



## OLD DUDE (Dec 19, 2012)

Hey George, what system are you using now????


----------



## georgeforeman (Dec 20, 2012)

OLD DUDE said:


> Hey George, what system are you using now????


i use ebb and grows for flower and clone in rockwool cubes.


----------



## zer0ed (Dec 20, 2012)

i got a quick Nute question.
I plan on using SS's recipe.

But ive heard that sometimes when working with nutes, there is a specific order your supposed to mix them in, to not have them lock up, or lock out, or something like that.

So, is there a specific order, or way that i should mix the nutes?
I just want to do it right, and not make noob mistakes.


----------



## superstoner1 (Dec 20, 2012)

The rules say to add the main nutes then additives then ph. I have never had a problem doing it in any order.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Dec 20, 2012)

superstoner1 said:


> The rules say to add the main nutes then additives then ph. I have never had a problem doing it in any order.


Concur.


Beech


----------



## superstoner1 (Dec 20, 2012)

But, I must say, I add nutes as the res is filling and it is stirred by the force. And I have the drill mixer.


----------



## oceangreen (Dec 21, 2012)

One of the plants is about to hit the ceiling..... in the f system.

ridiculous


----------



## oceangreen (Dec 21, 2012)

georgeforeman said:


> i have to disagree...in uc, everything happens so fast, it is not very forgiving if your still learning basics.
> 
> for your aero cloner, try changing your on/off times. I do 15 seconds on every 15 minutes. It is sealed, so the stems stay humid, but the long off time prevents rotting stems since they do not stay drenched.


Im not learning the basics, its just i had a slip up in the aero cloner. the rest of the sytem is running perfectly. knock on wood.

i also have a seed starter, 100 % rate.

I am just having issues with cloning that its. and the first run was due to bad batch, and second run, the pump got disconnected for a day...


----------



## OLD DUDE (Dec 23, 2012)

Hey SS, clear your messages!!!!!!


----------



## superstoner1 (Dec 23, 2012)

ok..........


----------



## ringlead3r (Dec 23, 2012)

Ss whats ur water temp air temp and lights for ur cloner I know u probally have it postwd somewhere but im lazy


----------



## superstoner1 (Dec 23, 2012)

dont know, 75-78, none. never keep cloner temp,stays in veg room so veg temps, no light just uses side light from veg.


----------



## OLD DUDE (Dec 24, 2012)

Hey SS, am I correct in assuming you think that using the 4 inch rails are just fine??? Gonna redo some things and the 4 inch are much easier to get!


----------



## superstoner1 (Dec 24, 2012)

all i use. i did start(and need to finish) doing a 4" inside a 5" with expanding foam in between for insulation.


----------



## oceangreen (Dec 24, 2012)

Important questions

Carbon ventilation.

1. which end of the ventilation should the carbon be placed from the fan. at the inflow or the out flow??


CO2 timer:

1. when we guys place your timers,, do you place them so only the generator turns off at lights off, or the whole system including the controller turns off at lights off??


Pump failure plant.

1. One of my pumps failed in the F system. It left one plant messed up..I replaced the pumps Some parts of it have revived, while some other a still imp. Should I cut the limp parts off?? or let them be


----------



## OLD DUDE (Dec 24, 2012)

There ya go Beech, easy peasy!!!


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Dec 24, 2012)

Yummy,nomnomnom.
Gonna hit ya up when me bucketts full.






Beech


----------



## superstoner1 (Dec 24, 2012)

oceangreen said:


> Important questions
> 
> Carbon ventilation.
> 
> ...


* if they stay limp after a day then yes cut them.*


----------



## OLD DUDE (Dec 25, 2012)

Merry Christmas y'all!!!!


----------



## oceangreen (Dec 25, 2012)

superstoner1 said:


> * if they stay limp after a day then yes cut them.*



thanks for the answers..

yah another pump failed in the f room.. guess they are only failing on the timers..

this is the third one. going to change brand completley


----------



## oceangreen (Dec 25, 2012)

merry xmas... to evryone and ur families


----------



## superstoner1 (Dec 26, 2012)

et tu brutus


----------



## oceangreen (Dec 26, 2012)

rez change in f room today.. added the pondzyme/barely...

I am getting lumps of stuff in the SWEET RAW... doesn't seem like that should be there. think it went bad...

can anyone confirm?


----------



## oceangreen (Dec 26, 2012)

adding ventilation to control humidity and Co2 levels at night... 


HOORAH


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Dec 26, 2012)

oceangreen said:


> thanks for the answers..
> 
> yah another pump failed in the f room.. guess they are only failing on the timers..
> 
> this is the third one. going to change brand completley


Gzz 3 pumps ive got some ive used for 5yrs,There not as quite as they use to be with a different sound now,But yet to loose one.


Beech


----------



## oceangreen (Dec 26, 2012)

SOMEBEECH said:


> Gzz 3 pumps ive got some ive used for 5yrs,There not as quite as they use to be with a different sound now,But yet to loose one.
> 
> 
> Beech



I'm using the Rio hyper flow pumps..

maybe hyperflow and alot of water don't go... they are about 50 bucks a pop too...

they looked really solid and.. I'll just go for the Chinese big boys... from now on


----------



## superstoner1 (Dec 26, 2012)

oceangreen said:


> rez change in f room today.. added the pondzyme/barely...
> 
> I am getting lumps of stuff in the SWEET RAW... doesn't seem like that should be there. think it went bad...
> 
> can anyone confirm?


i have seen crystals form in the bottom of sweet but it was never a problem. i had lk go bad and it had lumps of yuck in it


----------



## OLD DUDE (Dec 26, 2012)

oceangreen said:


> I'm using the Rio hyper flow pumps..
> 
> maybe hyperflow and alot of water don't go... they are about 50 bucks a pop too...
> 
> they looked really solid and.. I'll just go for the Chinese big boys... from now on


Go with the EcoPlus 396-$16.95 633-29.95 
http://www.plantlightinghydroponics.com/advanced_search_result.php?keywords=EcoPlus+&x=0&y=0


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Dec 26, 2012)

superstoner1 said:


> i have seen crystals form in the bottom of sweet but it was never a problem. i had lk go bad and it had lumps of yuck in it


lk........=Liquid karma? You use LK..

Beech


----------



## superstoner1 (Dec 26, 2012)

yes and yes. about 4ml per gallon. it has tons of micro elements.


----------



## oceangreen (Dec 26, 2012)

superstoner1 said:


> i have seen crystals form in the bottom of sweet but it was never a problem. i had lk go bad and it had lumps of yuck in it


It look like lumps of gunk..almost thought that leaves fell in there or something..

guess its good to go then..


----------



## oceangreen (Dec 26, 2012)

I am working on a GHE recipe, at the moment.. the flora 3 part with stresszyme, and dyna gro silica...

Seems to be doing very well...


----------



## oceangreen (Dec 27, 2012)

SOMEBEECH said:


> lk........=Liquid karma? You use LK..
> 
> Beech



yes i use it, no problems with it.


----------



## oceangreen (Dec 27, 2012)

Important question:

Ventilation inline fan humidity

I installed a 6 inch inline, about 150w.

I made my own carbon filter... I ran it at off times and the humidity only dropped about 5%, when I need it to drop 15-20%

I stuffed activated carbon in a 16" inch long 6" vent PIPE and sealed them off with a tone of Panty hose stockings and attach that to the end of the vent.

It seems the that issue is the carbon filter in restricting air suction. I am thinking of reducing the amount of carbon filter, but don't want there to be any smell issue.

Should I reduce carbon or get a bigger/stronger fan?

what are you thoughts?


----------



## OLD DUDE (Dec 27, 2012)

Hey SS, is the rubber paint worth it, and if so, what did you use, if you remember???


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Dec 27, 2012)

OLD DUDE said:


> Hey SS, is the rubber paint worth it, and if so, what did you use, if you remember???



Little hard to werk with on the Canvass.


Trojan man


----------



## superstoner1 (Dec 27, 2012)

OLD DUDE said:


> Hey SS, is the rubber paint worth it, and if so, what did you use, if you remember???


I got the 5gal container for $80, I have no loss of environment, I can spray it down with water, and I don't use a charcoal filter. Yes, it's worth it. Plus it is a great reflective coating. I have a new container on the parts list for the expansion.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Dec 27, 2012)

SS, this the stuff your were talking about where the guys plant Toppled?Cool pic anyway,or might be the Thai im smoking...

Beech


----------



## superstoner1 (Dec 27, 2012)

i dont know about toppled plant but that is mad farmers pic and i have a sample of the silica shield.


----------



## OLD DUDE (Dec 28, 2012)

I basically am talking to myself but I was thinking, about 1/3 of the plants from of each run are great, 1/3 very good, 1/3 good! This is do to some just being better from the beginning? So, since I have the room and the cost is nominal, I think I am going to double my clones and first two weeks of veg!! I do realize I should triple them but I do not have that much room


----------



## oceangreen (Dec 29, 2012)

OLD DUDE said:


> I basically am talking to myself but I was thinking, about 1/3 of the plants from of each run are great, 1/3 very good, 1/3 good! This is do to some just being better from the beginning? So, since I have the room and the cost is nominal, I think I am going to double my clones and first two weeks of veg!! I do realize I should triple them but I do not have that much room



9 veg totes... id like to see this


----------



## OLD DUDE (Dec 30, 2012)

Just curious about a couple things!
Why is it a "pair" of panties, and "a" bra??
Why is it that you "park" on a driveway and "drive" on a parkway?


----------



## chunkylonin (Dec 30, 2012)

Iam still just curious what was wrong with the original design of the stacked totes for veg ?Is it just more of a space thing,because thats what I want to go with and wondering what was the problem with that version ?


----------



## OLD DUDE (Dec 30, 2012)

I thing it is just being able to run two totes of plants with one res and easier access to the nutes!


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Dec 30, 2012)

OLD DUDE said:


> Just curious about a couple things!
> Why is it a "pair" of panties, and "a" bra??
> Why is it that you "park" on a driveway and "drive" on a parkway?


IM curious about whats in your pipe this AM..?

I got a chuckle out of this I was at the nursing home to see my mother she had a stroke 8yrs ago and Santa was there and this old man wheeled his chair up to Santa.He said Santa i need a SUV Santa replied now you know you cant drive.The man said i want a SUV,Santa shacks head im sry.The old man said what do i have to do to get some Socks,Underware,and Viagra. 


Beech


----------



## chunkylonin (Dec 30, 2012)

OLD DUDE said:


> I thing it is just being able to run two totes of plants with one res and easier access to the nutes!


makes sense,thanks


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Dec 30, 2012)

I found this pic and gzz whats he doing!!






Beech


----------



## OLD DUDE (Dec 30, 2012)

SOMEBEECH said:


> I found this pic and gzz whats he doing!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


waisting a lot of hard work building what seems to be a nice set up!!!!


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Dec 30, 2012)

OLD DUDE said:


> waisting a lot of hard work building what seems to be a nice set up!!!!


Ive really never seen you guys at tht stage cept when SS posted his,But damn seems like with tht setup its should be ALOT better.
I can beat tht in a Solo cup!

Beech


----------



## OLD DUDE (Dec 30, 2012)

I don't post many pictures cause I don't have a camera that works with my IPad! But here is one Finally figured out the Matt Rize way!


----------



## superstoner1 (Dec 30, 2012)

That is a cluster fuck setup. And those poor plants, they look pitiful. I always tried to talk people out of the top feed.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Dec 31, 2012)

superstoner1 said:


> That is a cluster fuck setup. And those poor plants, they look pitiful. I always tried to talk people out of the top feed.


Looks like a tweeker did tht setup.Did not see the need for the top feed in aero?


Beech


----------



## superstoner1 (Dec 31, 2012)

Never, everybody was switching to top feed because they were afraid of getting a clogged sprayer. I have never been concerned about it, never been a problem.


----------



## OLD DUDE (Dec 31, 2012)

You have to admit that he put a lot of work into it!!!!


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Dec 31, 2012)

Pondzyme with barley? Really? Is it working? When and how much do you use? Does is help keep roots whiter? Ive never had white roots using stinks, or yours (super)'s recipe. I use great white, but im getting low and remembered somebody mentioning this on here. Very intrigued!

Wish yall a Happy New Year!


----------



## oceangreen (Dec 31, 2012)

happy new years ss and co.


----------



## oceangreen (Dec 31, 2012)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> Pondzyme with barley? Really? Is it working? When and how much do you use? Does is help keep roots whiter? Ive never had white roots using stinks, or yours (super)'s recipe. I use great white, but im getting low and remembered somebody mentioning this on here. Very intrigued!
> 
> Wish yall a Happy New Year!


yea i just strated using the the pondzyme with barely. its a take a bit for it to dissolve in the water. It actually real good. happy i went with it. 1 pound tub will last a while.. 10 runs or something


----------



## oceangreen (Dec 31, 2012)

SS, what ballasts do you use?


----------



## superstoner1 (Dec 31, 2012)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> Pondzyme with barley? Really? Is it working? When and how much do you use? Does is help keep roots whiter? Ive never had white roots using stinks, or yours (super)'s recipe. I use great white, but im getting low and remembered somebody mentioning this on here. Very intrigued!
> 
> Wish yall a Happy New Year!


Yes, it works, and cheap. I have lowered the lk in my recipe to about 2ml per gallon and roots are much more white. Huge roots. Half a scoop to start and quarter scoop every 4-5 days


----------



## cloneseed (Dec 31, 2012)

Happy new year everyone!

I think Santa might have brought me something interesting, I noticed a few spots on a few of my roots near the collars that have a slight white fuzz on them, where water doesn't quite reach. Noticed it in my vegger last run but didn't think much of it, moved the plants around to where they soak more and it went away. Randomly checked a few of the plants in flower and they have a little bit, my new system I didn't raise the sprayer bars up at all, so the very tops of the roots don't look like they really get a soaking. Plants are healthy, looking further into the rails the roots are healthy, did some research and couldn't find a straight answer... some think it's mold, some a beneficial bacteria growth, and some think it's a very fine root development, but I disagree with the last. It doesn't appear that there are light leaks into the root chamber, I use ice water to keep everything at a nice 67-69, and no way to raise my sprayer bars to soak higher up since everything is pretty wrapped up in roots. Any ideas?


----------



## georgeforeman (Jan 1, 2013)

oceangreen said:


> SS, what ballasts do you use?


phantoms 



i tried pondzyme at one point and it did not work out. I think it was the great white and my water supply that caused problems. Right now i use 7ml/gal of aquasheild every 4-5 days and have been using this for a few months. No great white, roots have never looked better. This is a great solution if your water supply contains some nasty shit.


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Jan 1, 2013)

superstoner1 said:


> Yes, it works, and cheap. I have lowered the lk in my recipe to about 2ml per gallon and roots are much more white. Huge roots. Half a scoop to start and quarter scoop every 4-5 days


Right on! I picked some up. (8 oz container) When you say scoop? I hope my scoop is the same size as yours? My scooper is about the size of a nickle and about a half inch deep. (probably nothing critical) but curious. Thanks super!

Oh...by the way... I was wondering what you guys are doing these days in the cloner. Are you adding anything to the water to get roots popping ? or Just the plain water? Things evolve so quickly and its good to come here and get all the new tips!

Thx Again and happy new year.


----------



## superstoner1 (Jan 1, 2013)

Scoop sounds the same. Water only in cloner.


----------



## zer0ed (Jan 2, 2013)

Happy New Year!
I just popped some bag seed for my test run, before popping my expensive seeds.

i just finished building my cloner, and vegger "bench" and about to start work on my vegger. 
and i think im going to do things a little different. Let's see what you all think.

I found some 1" ebb flow drains on plantlightinghydroponics.
and the outer diameter of the 1/2" inch pvc fits perfectly inside the 1" barb drain.
and i found some Black 1" hose at "Drs. Foster and Smith" pet supply website.
If the 1/2" pipe fits as well inside the hose, as it does the barb. then i plan to run the pipe up the hose and into the barb, and into the sprayer manifold of the vegger.
and also a second 1" drain, and black hose, as my drain.

I'll try to take pictures if it works. im waiting on the hose to get here. if it fits, ill try it.

Also, i ordered the silica blast.
but i also ordered the "Grotek Pro-Silicate" 
to compare the two.

I popped the seeds by adding a half a cap full of hydrogen peroxide, and shook the water bottle to oxygenate the water.
i let them soak in the water bottle for a little over 24 hours. i was waiting for the seeds to stop floating. but there was little bubbles holding them at the top.
i moved them to a paper towel this morning in a ziplock bag.
i plan to wait till they are big enough to put the collars on them.

My first grow.
Wish me luck!


----------



## OLD DUDE (Jan 2, 2013)

If you are doing the seeds in a plastic zip lock, hang the bag so the roots grow down, if not they will grow all over the place making it hard to put in collars!!!!!


----------



## zer0ed (Jan 2, 2013)

awesome old dude, thanks for looking out!


----------



## OLD DUDE (Jan 8, 2013)

Ummmm, what the hell is going on with everybody?? Kinda quiet around here!! Me, I'm still working on a better drain and a new defoliation technique in veg, results in about nine weeks!!!


----------



## georgeforeman (Jan 8, 2013)

OLD DUDE said:


> Ummmm, what the hell is going on with everybody?? Kinda quiet around here!! Me, I'm still working on a better drain and a new defoliation technique in veg, results in about nine weeks!!!


waiting for my chronic to reveg, lol


----------



## OLD DUDE (Jan 8, 2013)

georgeforeman said:


> waiting for my chronic to reveg, lol


That's funny


----------



## zer0ed (Jan 9, 2013)

im working on my veg drain too old dude. im hoping to have something done this weekend. and ill share.

OK, i got a question, more for SuperStoner, but anyone feel free to chime in. i know superstoner hasnt said anything in here for a little bit, but ive see him still posting here and there on the forum, so i hope he sees this.

Alright, so i know SS preaches about tap water is all you need in the cloner, and that you dont even need to PH the water or anything. Because no nutes means PH isnt an issue because there are no nutes to lockout or whatever.
But heres the thing, my tap watter is 600+ ppm.
Is my 600+ PPM tap water ok to use in my cloner?
should i PH it? oh, thats another thing. my tap water is 7.15 which feels worlds away from the 5.2 that SS says he shoots for before the PH settles in.

so is un PH'ed tap water ok in the cloner, even if the tap water is 600+ ppm and 7.15 ph?

on another note, i need some PH/EC meter advice.
I was thinking about starting its own thread with this question, but i consider myself a stinkbuddie, and a SS disciple so maybe u all can give me some advice.

This is my first grow, and im trying to mix my nutes for the first time.
And i pulled my my brand new PPM/PH combo meter out of its box for the first time, and the cap was all crust, and stuck on a little, and it was dry, and had this white crust on the tip of the meter. and i rinsed it off, and i bought some calibration fluid so that i can test it and calibrate it. oh, its a Hanna meter BTW. so i take out the 1,392 ppm calibration fluid, and check my meter, and it reads 900ish ppm. which seems way off to me. so after attempting to calibrate it with frustration for a few hours. im looking at videos online about meters, and i find one that says that most industry uses a .50 conversion. but that most hydroponics use a .70 so after changing the conversion factor to to .70 the calibration fluid was at least 1,000 something but still seemed way off. and when i would try to calibrate it, the "cal" symbol would just blink, and stay there and continue to blink till it auto shuts off. but it seems to calibrate ph just fine, it cal for a second, and then says "OK".

so after playing with the conversion a little more, and changing it to a .75 i can get the meter to read 1,380ish with the 1,392 calibration fluid.
but now that i changed the conversion to .70 or .75, when i go into calibration mode, the pen asks for 1,500ppm fluid.

so i dont know what to do. i feel like i got kinda close with the .75 conversion. but i dont feel like i should be having to be dealing with this after buying like a $130 meter. is my meter messed up or what?

Thanks for letting me vent guys!
-zer0ed


----------



## superstoner1 (Jan 9, 2013)

sounds like your meter probe went bad from drying out. contact seller or manufacturer. store probe in tap water.
now, tap water. you still not need worry about ph in cloner because the plants have oh g, no roots to absorb anything in the water really. i would e more concerned about your water ppm than ph, that is high, bad high. if it has been working for you,ok, but its not good. i would at least get an inline filter, some are cheap and will work good. my tap water is around 110-120ppm and 6.9-7.1ph.


----------



## OLD DUDE (Jan 10, 2013)

I have 400 ppm tap water. I have used it straight, and it works but, the mineral build up was nasty! So I got a RO filter and ran it! Had a problem with low cal-mag. So now I mix it so it comes out to around 200 ppm and it works perfect with SS's nute recipe!! Like SS said, contact manufacturer about you meter, they are usually very helpful!


----------



## zer0ed (Jan 10, 2013)

Thanks so much for your reply's guys.
i will try to contact Hanna support.

another question for you guys.
i'm actually not using the cloner yet for cloning.
im actually using it for my seedlings, while i build the vegger.

I think i let the seedlings go a little too long in the ziplock bags, because they were getting a little brown in the leaf tips. im not sure if it was rot.
then i transfered them to the cloner, with tap water. (600ppm tap) 
i have been consistantly losing about a seedling a day, that just flops over and dies. im not sure if its the ph, or the tap water. or just my noob errors. i have them under a MH light dimmed to 400w, and up as high and away from them as possible. trying not to burn them.

the seedlings, started showing some yellowing, on the leafs and a couple of yellow spots (fade?)
so i went and filled a 5 gal jug with RO water. and mixed SS's veg recipie for 5 gallons. i think it came out around 700ppm?
and i mixed that with about 10 gal of tap water that was already in the system (about 15 total) to water it down. (700ish nute water + 600ish tap water = 700ish mixed water)

Am i going about this the right way? are the yellow spots the seedlings asking for nutes?
i have plenty of bag seed, and i plan on popping several more sessions to get my shit down.
these are just bag seed, so its not a big deal if i loose the plants.
just trying to get the learning curve out of the way.


Thanks guys.


----------



## OLD DUDE (Jan 10, 2013)

Can you put up a picture of them???


----------



## OLD DUDE (Jan 11, 2013)

Hey SS, how often do you replace your T5 bulbs, I believe I read a long time ago to change fluorescents every 6 months but not sure if that includes T5s???


----------



## superstoner1 (Jan 11, 2013)

When they burn out.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Jan 11, 2013)

superstoner1 said:


> sounds like your meter probe went bad from drying out. contact seller or manufacturer. store probe in tap water.
> now, tap water. you still not need worry about ph in cloner because the plants have oh g, no roots to absorb anything in the water really. i would e more concerned about your water ppm than ph, that is high, bad high. if it has been working for you,ok, but its not good. i would at least get an inline filter, some are cheap and will work good. my tap water is around 110-120ppm and 6.9-7.1ph.


Damn SS our water is exactly the same.

Beech


----------



## superstoner1 (Jan 11, 2013)

I thought that might be you living down the street. Lol


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Jan 11, 2013)

HA ha,did ya get some of tht ph 8.1 a few weeks ago,But seriously mines great alsO!

But i use alot of rain water also and use Tap for the Cal-Mag in it and never have had a issue.

Need to change out my 50g barrel its got Tadpoles in it and im scared with my nutes it might act as a steriod
and they turn into Frogs,and eat all my Roots!


Beech


----------



## OLD DUDE (Jan 14, 2013)

That would be so funny to look into a res, and see some tadpoles swimming around Hey Beech, what nutes do you use??


----------



## zer0ed (Jan 14, 2013)

looks like stinkbud is back. . . 

https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/116859-harvest-pound-every-three-weeks-992.html#post8522262


----------



## OLD DUDE (Jan 14, 2013)

zer0ed said:


> looks like stinkbud is back. . .
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/116859-harvest-pound-every-three-weeks-992.html#post8522262


He is just trying to sell his fucking book!!!!!!!!!!!! Didn't think you were allowed to promote other grow sites, just in case a mod reads this


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Jan 14, 2013)

OLD DUDE said:


> He is just trying to sell his fucking book!!!!!!!!!!!! Didn't think you were allowed to promote other grow sites, just in case a mod reads this


Od im using GH lucas with a booster,at week 6.

Guess i better look into this Book deal,Users are allowed to post one time then its considered spam.Damn just when the Villiage idiots 
get quite something else pops up.


Beech


----------



## superstoner1 (Jan 15, 2013)

zeroed, please dont spam my thread with useless crap.


----------



## zer0ed (Jan 15, 2013)

sorry SS.

Thought it was something that everyone in here would raise an eyebrow at.

We were all members once.

Pardon the interuption. . . 

Carry on fellas!


----------



## zer0ed (Jan 15, 2013)

KennyPowers said:


> my brow is raised.


wow, only 9 posts in 3 years time.

are you a voyeur?


----------



## superstoner1 (Jan 15, 2013)

zero, i was mostly joking but kenny is also a felow grower with lots of experience so cant we all just get along? lol


----------



## zer0ed (Jan 15, 2013)

ha ha, yeah, its all good.
not dissing on kenny. im just shocked.
i dont know if i could keep from posting over that period of time. its too hard.


----------



## OLD DUDE (Jan 16, 2013)

Hey Kenny, need to talk with you!! Tried to send a pm but it said you were not receiving them!! Not sure if you are still here, but if you read this, let me know!!!!


----------



## OLD DUDE (Jan 17, 2013)

Haha!!!!! So I have decided to buy an AR 15, just for the halibut was told at Gander Mountain that they get 3-4 every Thursday morning, and I should be there before they open! There was 8 people standing outside and what appeared to be 4 others waiting in their cara


----------



## zer0ed (Jan 17, 2013)

i have a DPMS AR-15. i like it.

also check out the "300 blackout" upper.

shooting an .223 is basicly like shooting a .22 but with way more powder and power behind it.
shooting a .300 is like shooting a .30 with more power behind it.

also the .300 blackout was designed for use with a suppressor. its one of the quietest rounds when suppressed.
whats cool, is the .300 blackout round uses the same lower half of the gun, and the same magazines as a .223.
because it uses the same shell, the mouth is just widened to fit the .30 bullet.

also when you buy the .223 ar-15 get a ".22 conversion bolt" it cost around a $100 and allows you to shoot .22 out of your AR.
it just slips right into the gun, in seconds. and converts it to a .22 so that you can shoot for pennies. 

also check out a 
http://www.slidefire.com/
is a different butt stock that allows you to shoot "simulated full auto" and its legal.
the way it works, is you rest your trigger finger on a rest, and hold the gun from the front grip. then you pull the gun forward, with your front hand, and the trigger slides into your resting trigger finger. then using muscle tension, you keep pushing forward and the recoil keeps pushing back, allowing you to keep shooting almost like a automatic rifle, as long as you keep pulling. so essentially your shooting with your front hand. the reason i understand that this is legal, is because it takes two hands to do it. and you dont just hold the trigger down. and the gun is still semi-auto.


----------



## OLD DUDE (Jan 18, 2013)

The question is, should any of us help the people on SB's thread with updates to his shit??? Which by the way is mostly SS's ideas, although I still think the half round weatherstripping is better than the rope caulk he still tells people to glue the PVC and to ph the water in the cloner????


----------



## zer0ed (Jan 18, 2013)

OLD DUDE said:


> The question is, should any of us help the people on SB's thread with updates to his shit??? Which by the way is mostly SS's ideas, although I still think the half round weatherstripping is better than the rope caulk he still tells people to glue the PVC and to ph the water in the cloner????


That's a good question.
in a way, they are separate from us. following different instructions. and even a different nute line now i suppose.
I totally think there had to be money involved with stinkbuds nute switch. it was too random.

But then again, i think if i hadn't have seen SS pick up the ball and help people in the harvestapound thread, then i wouldnt have been able to follow him back to this thread. and i wouldn't be here. but of course, the only reason SS was doing what he did, and the only reason i was wondering around the harvestapound thread, is because stinkbud took his forum down. and left us support less. and SS was helping guide the lost souls, like myself.

but now SB is back to sheperd his flock, so i dunno. does SB want us there?


----------



## superstoner1 (Jan 18, 2013)

that bastard stole my rope caulk idea also. fucking scumbud.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Jan 18, 2013)

superstoner1 said:


> that bastard stole my rope caulk idea also. fucking scumbud.


The rat basterd...SS he probly followed your thread the hole time he was gone.Let the Truth be known!

Beech


----------



## oceangreen (Jan 19, 2013)

Og still in it

Setup is amazing....haha


----------



## zer0ed (Jan 19, 2013)

i got some pictures of my veg drain, ill try to upload later, to show and critique.
i want to do some experiments to deturmine how high the sprayers should be from the bottom of the veg tote. (suggestions?)
also i bought a single aroponic spinner. and wanted to put it in the middle somewhere, to see how well it works. if it causes problems, ill just replace it with a regular sprayer.

also, wanted to ask some advice. 
im looking at buying a exhaust fan for my blockbuster 8"
which will go into my 5x5 or 4x4 tent.

i was thinking of going for the vortex 8" hoping that it would be overkill, and that i would be able to turn it down some.
now with that in mind, im looking for some kind of fan control.

fan controllers
http://www.plantlightinghydroponics.com/ventilation-controls-c-76_413.html

Titan fan controllers 
http://www.plantlightinghydroponics.com/ventilation-controls-titan-c-76_982.html

CAP co2 and environmental controllers
http://www.plantlightinghydroponics.com/cap-co2-controllers-c-368_160.html

the cap ones sound ok, but they dont say anything about lowering the fan speed. so i dont want it to just blast every once in awhile.
so i would have to buy both a speed controller, and a cap environmental controller right? sounds crappy to buy both.
but i noticed the cap co2 environmental controller is not much more i dont plan to run co2 anytime soon if i do at all. (making sure i dont have heat issues)
so should i just pay the little extra for co2 control, even if im not going to use it?

then there is the titan controllers. which say they automatically control fan speed, and temperature. should i go with one of those?
but it dosnt say anything about humidity. \


*i guess for $80 the titan sounds like a deal. fan speed, and temp.

or should i go with a CAP temp and humidity for $105 with a $17 fan speed controller?

or a CAP co2 and temp, and humidity for $145 - $160 with a $17 fan speed controller? *



thanks for your input!

-zer0ed


----------



## zer0ed (Jan 20, 2013)

also, ive been thinking about the sprayer manifold inside the veg unit.

is there any reason why there would be a problem if i went with like a Halo looking sprayer?
in other words, just a pipe coming from the bottom of the container, around the side middle. and then going up into the container. and then just a square circle of pipe with sprayers on it, with no legs? like a halo. 
would the weight of the water when its in the sprayer be a problem?
what if i put pvc glue on the joints that would move due to any weight?
just wondering if simpler is better.


----------



## BleedsGreen (Jan 20, 2013)

superstoner1, old dude and oceangreen,

Thank you for sharing your knowledge here for everyone, you guys are amazing.

Thanks again!


----------



## BleedsGreen (Jan 20, 2013)

superstoner1 I pm'd you about the collars, still not sure I am doing the Pm shit right as it says I haven't sent any in my inbox. Please let me know if you didn't receive it.

Thanks!


----------



## oceangreen (Jan 20, 2013)

zer0ed said:


> also, ive been thinking about the sprayer manifold inside the veg unit.
> 
> is there any reason why there would be a problem if i went with like a Halo looking sprayer?
> in other words, just a pipe coming from the bottom of the container, around the side middle. and then going up into the container. and then just a square circle of pipe with sprayers on it, with no legs? like a halo.
> ...



look, I say this to you only once.

DO it EXACTLY The way we are doing it. I realized after getting everything together the most important factor of SUCCESS is this. KEEP it SIMPLE, as EASY AS possible for YOURSELF. Forget wow factor and looking good, and coming up with new unproven designs

The main point of the setup up is to get alot of quality dank every three weeks, with as little upkeep as possible.

The veg system is pretty much perfect. I swear i get the lushest most green bad girls, with zero effort.

V system, make sure your run t5's and use the sunleaves 1 inch drains. I added a chiller just for the v room. amazing results.

F room takes time to dail in, because you have 3-4 systems in there, and you need to come up with a routine to get everything truly perpetual.

Build everything as we did. because thats the annoying part and strenuous part.Then, its getting the strains and the maintenance down. Then its getting used to the cleanup days. If you are running this whole system alone, it will definitely be a large part of your week/ day to day, put aside a minimum of 5 hours a week to keep everything running smooth and the usual checkins.

Most I haven't checked is 3 days.. I could go more, up to 5. Literally with out any ill effects.

for co2 go with the minigen and the cap ppm3 controller. and get a 24 timer to regulate between night/day

you need a dehumifier, and sink in the froom or a sink very close by with an attached spray hose.

So to sum it up. Only change design if you have to..based on your situation/ materials available, and do it the way we do.



I am happy to be apart of the SS crew.



PS: dont put PVC glue on the sprayer manifolds. You take then apart after use and soak in bleach to clean...


----------



## oceangreen (Jan 20, 2013)

BleedsGreen said:


> superstoner1 I pm'd you about the collars, still not sure I am doing the Pm shit right as it says I haven't sent any in my inbox. Please let me know if you didn't receive it.
> 
> Thanks!


I just got 5-6 colors of electrical tape, and give each net pot/strain a color...


----------



## BleedsGreen (Jan 20, 2013)

Hi guys,

A little intro, although I feel I know some of you from reading the entire harvest a pound and this thread in the past week or so. 

I inherited a rail system from a friend who was moving as he knew I always wanted to try hydro. All I got was one res set-up with two rails. 

I didn't know anything about how this system began or that it was meant to be a part of a perpetual system, doubt the guy who gave it to me knew that. Anyway he gave it to me because he knew I used to grow indoor in soil and had all the lights etc.. I hadn't grown indoors for a few years since the wife and I moved out to the country, I could get away with a guerrilla grow that would produce enough for the wife and I for the year. Then he gave me this so I broke out all the packed away stuff and we built a 12 x 12 room in my basement. He gave me some 3/4 dead seedlings in rapid rooter cubes that we put in the rails as soon as we got it up and we started new seed then put it in the rapid rooter cubes, then into the rail when they were ready, so I am pretty sure he wasn't aware of how the three stages of this type system. He had me running some screwy organics and shit started to die. He had moved so I searched online (new to me with MJ, I started growing 20+ years ago and had to rely on books, jeorge and the boys from HT back then and always referred to them when I had issues. Got to the point that I really didn't need them with my soil grows and never really searched internet. So imagine how blown away I was with all the information available!! I am still over loaded after 3 weeks of reading everything that interested me in the forums.) After finding the harvest a pound thread I flushed those systems then refilled with about 1/4 of SB veg formula and everything has really turned around since I did that last Sunday, looks like they will live. Today I bought all the stuff for the cloner and veg. I will get to building those soon.

This is why I can't thank you guys enough, I am amazed at the wealth of information you all provide. 

Question> Why is SS water so magical? 

I have great well water, we have a lot of natural springs in this area and I live on top of a high hill. I measure from tap and my PH hovers around 6.85 and my ppms are 125 -130. When I got the system the guy told me I need RO water, so I bought the purifier and have been using that to make all my water. I have those 4 gallon water jugs I fill, 6 of them but I always wind up letting them overflow and waste a shit load of ro water. Just wondering if you guys think I need that and if so should I not filter the water for the cloner only veg and flower? Sorry I think I have read conflicting views. 

Thanks again! I hope you will except me into your little community, I will try to help out whenever I can but for now I try to sit back end get educated! kiss-ass

You are an awesome group of sharing people!


----------



## oceangreen (Jan 20, 2013)

BleedsGreen said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> A little intro, although I feel I know some of you from reading the entire harvest a pound and this thread in the past week or so.
> 
> ...


we just joke about SS' water being magical.. Because he gets ridiculous yields...almost 3p in some runs. There is nothing magical his water. He is just a dam good grower


good luck with your new build


----------



## zer0ed (Jan 20, 2013)

Thanks for your reply oceangreen

I do plan on running a system simular to the SS system.
and i do realize that doing things different, and then asking for advice, or asking advice because of doing things different, can be annoying.
I apologize if i have annoyed you in any way.

Ok, so here is my veg drain.
its a 1" ebb and flow drain, connected to a 1" black vinyl tube.
you can find them here
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=7761
http://www.plantlightinghydroponics.com/ebb-flow-inch-tub-outlet-filldrain-fitting-p-1654.html



I'm going to feed the pump pipe up one drain, which it fits perfectly into
and since there is little room left after the pump pipe is in there, i have a second drain, that will be the real drain

Here below you can see how the .5" pipe fits perfectly into the 1" drain.




And here is a picture of my veg table.
I purchased 8 foot 2x4's and cut off 2 feet from it. to make legs.
the table is 6feet wide, and 2 feet tall.




Thanks.


----------



## BleedsGreen (Jan 21, 2013)

*

I have great well water, we have a lot of natural springs in this area and I live on top of a high hill. I measure from tap and my PH hovers around 6.85 and my ppms are 125 -130. When I got the system the guy told me I need RO water, so I bought the purifier and have been using that to make all my water. I have those 4 gallon water jugs I fill, 6 of them but I always wind up letting them overflow and waste a shit load of ro water. Just wondering if you guys think I need that and if so should I not filter the water for the cloner only veg and flower? Sorry I think I have read conflicting views​




*


----------



## dbloom (Jan 21, 2013)

I agree with Blee Green, After reading through the entire thread with such little complaining and allot of information sharing I believe I'm a all in. I've grown food in greenhouses with NFT's for years but it's time to retire. I have the perfect space and can't wait to start. It is a 2500 sqft garage that runs underneath the house. Really excited. Now I just have to finish the first 100 pages of SB. Thanks Guys


----------



## OLD DUDE (Jan 21, 2013)

Use the well water, I would! Do to the system what fits your needs, I do the halo design with snap on tees for legs! If you haven't heard from SS yet, he is away from his computer!


----------



## BleedsGreen (Jan 21, 2013)

OLD DUDE said:


> Use the well water, I would! Do to the system what fits your needs, I do the halo design with snap on tees for legs! If you haven't heard from SS yet, he is away from his computer!


Thanks Old Dude, I will just go with the well water. I am building the cloner now.

Thanks again to all!


----------



## OLD DUDE (Jan 21, 2013)

If you are making it with a top drain, the coupling is a waiste!!! I just take the top off, pull out the PVC and use a hose with a piece of PVC attached and push it into the adapter!! Many many ways to do it!!!!!


----------



## cloneseed (Jan 21, 2013)

cloneseed checking in, still around often, been watching the plants grow. Finally adding my 3rd flower system tomorrow or the day after


----------



## BleedsGreen (Jan 21, 2013)

Yeah that is how I do it with the rail so figured I would do the same with this. Thanks!


----------



## chunkylonin (Jan 21, 2013)

Wow come in here to check in and catch up,Guy has some brass balls thats for sure.


----------



## BleedsGreen (Jan 21, 2013)

Well got my cloner built today. I have more holes marked but this is more then enough spots for me at this time. I can always cut out more as needed. Here is a shot of the rail I inherited with the plants in veg.

Thanks again everyone!


----------



## BleedsGreen (Jan 22, 2013)

Anyone? My Ph stays pretty stable but it seems my PPM's go up almost daily. Shouldn't that number be going down not up?

Confused!


----------



## OLD DUDE (Jan 22, 2013)

If your ppms are going up, the plants are using more water than nutes! Drop you ppms a bit! In a perfect world, your ppms would always remain the same as the water level goes down!


----------



## oceangreen (Jan 22, 2013)

DNA Kberry is the king of this system, hitting my ceiling...LMAO


----------



## georgeforeman (Jan 22, 2013)

BleedsGreen said:


> Anyone? My Ph stays pretty stable but it seems my PPM's go up almost daily. Shouldn't that number be going down not up?
> 
> Confused!


another underlying problem could be low rh causing high transpiration rates.


----------



## BleedsGreen (Jan 22, 2013)

georgeforeman said:


> another underlying problem could be low rh causing high transpiration rates.


It stays right around 20 to 30% in that room is this too low? Hard to increase it as I currently have a pellet stove running in another room down there. I am seeing great growth since switching to the botanicare line and nursing everything back to health. Just trying to get educated and dial things in.

Thanks for the reply.


----------



## BleedsGreen (Jan 22, 2013)

Now that I take another look my PH is dropping and my PPM's are climbing. I have two res one has smaller plants so I put in less nutrient. So here are my numbers on the 2 res lets call em res1 and res2

Res1 PH PPM Res2 PH PPM 
Sat 6.00 750 5.96 1100
Sun 5.94 768 5.92 1140
Mon 5.99 781 5.82 1200
Today 5.96 790 5.70 1234

Am I just looking to far into it? I am going to clean the res's on Sun and start with new nutrients, I am also going to switch lights at that time. Any advise or recommendations are appreciated.


----------



## oceangreen (Jan 22, 2013)

oceangreen said:


> DNA Kberry is the king of this system, hitting my ceiling...LMAO
> 
> View attachment 2491881


View attachment 2491940

looks like first run is 2 p. one of the kberry's is so massive, i cloned it too death


----------



## OLD DUDE (Jan 22, 2013)

I actually like mine to raise a little, I would rather have a bit too much than a bit too little. If those are veg, start em put at 700 for bigger plants maybe 400sh for smaller ones. 1100 is too high for veg! George knows his shit by the way, so try to get you RH up!! Try putting a couple buckets of water in the room?????


----------



## OLD DUDE (Jan 22, 2013)

oceangreen said:


> View attachment 2491940
> 
> looks like first run is 2 p. one of the kberry's is so massive, i cloned it too death


try taking your pictures when the lights first go off or right before they come on, that will get rid of the lines, kind of hard to see but looks good from what I can see!


----------



## BleedsGreen (Jan 22, 2013)

OLD DUDE said:


> I actually like mine to raise a little, I would rather have a bit too much than a bit too little. If those are veg, start em put at 700 for bigger plants maybe 400sh for smaller ones. 1100 is too high for veg! George knows his shit by the way, so try to get you RH up!! Try putting a couple buckets of water in the room?????


Would you suggest I change out the water now and drop the nut level, I can add straight RO water probably 10 gallons or a little more would that help reduce the PPM until the regularly scheduled Sunday change? Also what should I be targeting for RH? Again sorry for the dummy questions but really do appreciate any answers.

Thanks again!


----------



## OLD DUDE (Jan 22, 2013)

That's a hard question to answer, if they look good and you are getting growth, wait??? If they look like shit and are not growing than I would change it out. Thought you were going to use you well water???? 50sh on the RH. I have to run a humidifier in my veg room,if I don't, it will get below 20, flower room is good!

just reread your post, sure, add the RO water and see what that does for ya.


----------



## BleedsGreen (Jan 22, 2013)

I used the well water in the cloner. I have about 20 gallons of RO made up, after that I am going to try the well water in the rails as well. They look good so I will add the water and see what that does for me. Yeah my RH right now is too low about 15% I will add some large mouth buckets of water and see what that does.

Thanks for the quick reply!


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Jan 22, 2013)

BleedsGreen said:


> I used the well water in the cloner. I have about 20 gallons of RO made up, after that I am going to try the well water in the rails as well. They look good so I will add the water and see what that does for me. Yeah my RH right now is too low about 15% I will add some large mouth buckets of water and see what that does.
> 
> Thanks for the quick reply!


If its tht low i think your gonna need a Humidifier.
What stage of flower are you in 4weeks?


Beech


----------



## BleedsGreen (Jan 22, 2013)

Haven't switched to flower yet, was planning on doing that Sunday when I change the water and clean the res. I inherited the rail system and knew nothing about the perpetual part of this. When I got it he gave me some seedlings that were about 3/4 dead that we filled the one system up with then I built another and floated my own seeds for that, they aren't far behind the first at this point but like I said the first set were practically dead when they were given to me. 

I have since learned of how this system is intended and built a cloner yesterday, will build the veg unit soon, then another rail system and if I can dial it in be HAPPY!


----------



## oceangreen (Jan 22, 2013)

BleedsGreen said:


> It stays right around 20 to 30% in that room is this too low? Hard to increase it as I currently have a pellet stove running in another room down there. I am seeing great growth since switching to the botanicare line and nursing everything back to health. Just trying to get educated and dial things in.
> 
> Thanks for the reply.


get a humidifier and use the nute recipe on here(botnaicare)

just follow step by step,, its all pretty muhc here. look at all the questions i asked. will answer most of yours


----------



## BleedsGreen (Jan 22, 2013)

oceangreen said:


> get a humidifier and use the nute recipe on here(botnaicare)
> 
> just follow step by step,, its all pretty muhc here. look at all the questions i asked. will answer most of yours


Sorry, I don't mean to be asking the same questions over again. I have read this in its entirety and the harvest a pound thread, took me about two weeks to get through them both. Unfortunately my memory sucks and I have seen contradictory advise. I will reread this thread as it seems like the real pros at this system are here.

Thanks again for answering. Hopefully I don't keep asking answered questions.


----------



## superstoner1 (Jan 22, 2013)

hello all. sorry to not be around much lately, last weekend i dropped my tablet and coffee cup at the same time shattering my cup, frying my tablet, and wasting a very good cup o joe. then i tore my achilles tendon and i dont do well on pain killers. i just got my new tablet today, so its play time again.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Jan 22, 2013)

*Get well soon these guys need You!


Beech*


----------



## BleedsGreen (Jan 22, 2013)

Ouch! SS how the hell do you tear your Achilles? What are you a pro athlete?

Serious, I hope you heal quickly, thanks for sharing all this knowledge with the masses.


----------



## BleedsGreen (Jan 22, 2013)

OLD DUDE said:


> That's a hard question to answer, if they look good and you are getting growth, wait??? If they look like shit and are not growing than I would change it out. Thought you were going to use you well water???? 50sh on the RH. I have to run a humidifier in my veg room,if I don't, it will get below 20, flower room is good!
> 
> just reread your post, sure, add the RO water and see what that does for ya.


Added the RO water and it brought the PPM down to 680. See how it goes from there. Thanks again!


----------



## OLD DUDE (Jan 22, 2013)

Damn, you didn't tell me you broke you coffe cup


----------



## zer0ed (Jan 22, 2013)

welcome back SS


----------



## superstoner1 (Jan 22, 2013)

OLD DUDE said:


> Damn, you didn't tell me you broke you coffe cup


i loved that damn cup, my kids helped me make it. i have been to 5 or 6 places trying to find a cup i like.


----------



## superstoner1 (Jan 22, 2013)

BleedsGreen said:


> Ouch! SS how the hell do you tear your Achilles? What are you a pro athlete?
> 
> Serious, I hope you heal quickly, thanks for sharing all this knowledge with the masses.


i am a pro old fart. it really makes it hard to do my ninja acrobatics in my little flower room.


----------



## oceangreen (Jan 22, 2013)

superstoner1 said:


> hello all. sorry to not be around much lately, last weekend i dropped my tablet and coffee cup at the same time shattering my cup, frying my tablet, and wasting a very good cup o joe. then i tore my achilles tendon and i dont do well on pain killers. i just got my new tablet today, so its play time again.


haha SS, tell me about it,

I tore up my shoudler in the gym a few wweks ago, so i went missin gtoo. I can type now again.LOL


----------



## Evo8Emperor (Jan 23, 2013)

Hey SS great system and great looking plants. Looks like you got a nice grow op going. I started off a long time ago building off of stinkbuds plans as well modifying them as I went.

This round I have no aero set-ups really besides my cloner. Just reading through and I seen some stuff I was doing that I was curious about.

I use a dehumidifier as a cooler and I just bent the evap coil right into the res. My evap coil is more stainless though and only a few copper coils. I have not seen any ill effects yet and it actually saved my plants in my UC set up. I run it for 15mins on and 2hrs off and my res wont come over 60 degree's circulating 30-40gals. lol. It used to be right under 80 degree's. 

I seen that ocean green posted about copper and locking the plants out of iron. Just wanted to say that I guess Ill be the experimental subject and see what happens. lol. Works to good at 40 bucks for a used dehumidifier rather than a 400 dollar chiller. Work's way better too.

Next thing I will be doing is the DIY Tankless water heater for co2 burner. This is all from LegalyFlying as well.

Think I may build my self a supper vegger for my hempy vertical racks though. Get them a bit bigger before I transplant into 2 gal air pots.

Oh and I have used botanicare in lp aero with no ill effects. Always had great and healthy plants. High Pressure aero is where it might be a problem.


----------



## OLD DUDE (Jan 23, 2013)

There has to be a use for the new FLEX HOSE in a grow room


----------



## BleedsGreen (Jan 23, 2013)

OLD DUDE said:


> There has to be a use for the new FLEX HOSE in a grow room


My wife bought one of those things last year, I can tell you there sure isn't a use for them in the yard. No pressure at all.


----------



## BleedsGreen (Jan 23, 2013)

superstoner1 said:


> i am a pro old fart. it really makes it hard to do my ninja acrobatics in my little flower room.


We should have a contest of old pro farts! I am an old pro fart myself and Old Dude is well, Old Dude


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Jan 23, 2013)

BleedsGreen said:


> We should have a contest of old pro farts! I am an old pro fart myself and Old Dude is well, Old Dude


What about just us old farts.

Beech


----------



## OLD DUDE (Jan 23, 2013)

I'm up for a contest! I'm no pro, I just copy what others that make sense do and try to pass on that knowledge I have however been called an "Old Fart"!


----------



## BleedsGreen (Jan 23, 2013)

I surely wasn't meaning a contest on this subject, as you guys can see I am green when it comes to this system. But I am an Old Fart, Just ask my wife, she tells me all the time!


----------



## OLD DUDE (Jan 23, 2013)

OK, gonna tell all what I have been doing. Since my back operations, I have been trying to come up with ways to not bend over so much. So for the last 8 weeks, I have been running a hybrid aero/DWC in veg! No air stones, just the misters with the nute solution kept right below the PVC! Results are as good if not better than with just aero! I have the totes sitting waiste high on stainless steel racks. It is a bit of a pain in the ass when adding anything but, it works for me and I'm not bending over as much!


----------



## zer0ed (Jan 23, 2013)

my vegger is done, but i think i may have put too many sprayers in. water is barely squirting out of the sprayers, and some of the sprayers are practaclly spraying backwards, because of the low pressure, they just spray to the sides and back.

but rather then re-do it, i think im just going to try and get a better pump.
i have the 396 on there now.
im thining of saying fuck it and getting the 1267
Is that too hardcore?

it uses 5x more electricity then the 396 (192w)

what does SS use for his double vegger?


----------



## Evo8Emperor (Jan 23, 2013)

If i remember reading it was the 636 gph pump. Not my system but with a bigger pump you'll get a finer mist. Also help you with your low pressure issue. Id say just got with the 1000gph as well. 

I used to build the same things long ago and used the 636 as well with great results. Only about 8-10 sprayers though.


----------



## BleedsGreen (Jan 23, 2013)

zer0ed said:


> my vegger is done, but i think i may have put too many sprayers in. water is barely squirting out of the sprayers, and some of the sprayers are practaclly spraying backwards, because of the low pressure, they just spray to the sides and back.
> 
> but rather then re-do it, i think im just going to try and get a better pump.
> i have the 396 on there now.
> ...


From what I read you might need a chiller, it seems the general rule is bigger pump = more heat.


----------



## BleedsGreen (Jan 23, 2013)

OLD DUDE said:


> OK, gonna tell all what I have been doing. Since my back operations, I have been trying to come up with ways to not bend over so much. So for the last 8 weeks, I have been running a hybrid aero/DWC in veg! No air stones, just the misters with the nute solution kept right below the PVC! Results are as good if not better than with just aero! I have the totes sitting waiste high on stainless steel racks. It is a bit of a pain in the ass when adding anything but, it works for me and I'm not bending over as much!


I feel your pain Old Dude! I have had 2 back surgeries, First when I was 22 or so and then another around 35. Now they want to fuse my vertebra, not going to do that until I can't walk anymore. Glad to hear you found a way around aggravating your back while gardening.


----------



## superstoner1 (Jan 23, 2013)

For the double i ran the 633, for the triple I use the 1056.


----------



## BleedsGreen (Jan 23, 2013)

oceangreen said:


> get a humidifier and use the nute recipe on here(botnaicare)
> 
> just follow step by step,, its all pretty muhc here. look at all the questions i asked. will answer most of yours


Got a humidifier today, just set it up and put it on, now I need to get that dialed in  I feel like a like kid, haven't been this excited about a project in a long time.


----------



## BleedsGreen (Jan 24, 2013)

Humidifier is doing the trick, humidity is 47% today! Plants seem to be liking it as well.


----------



## VX420 (Jan 24, 2013)

superstoner1 said:


> View attachment 2207309View attachment 2207310View attachment 2207311i had some pm's asking for pics of vegger and drain setup for flower.


All DIY... looks great.


----------



## BleedsGreen (Jan 25, 2013)

I hate when I don't think! I bought a new humidifier the other day, then last night I am talking to the wife and I said I thought we used to have one. Sure enough she is like, "Oh yeah, I remember now, we put that in the attic when we moved here". Sure as shit 5 minutes in the attic and whalla, I have the Holmes 3500, this thing is a monster. I cleaned it up, ordered a new filter from amazon, surprised I could get one as this thing is old. I turned it on last night with the old filter in the general basement area. Maybe this will help everything in the house including my dry skin.


----------



## BleedsGreen (Jan 25, 2013)

superstoner1 said:


> View attachment 2207309View attachment 2207310View attachment 2207311i had some pm's asking for pics of vegger and drain setup for flower.


Hey SS how do the rails drain, bottom and I can't see it? Not the grey coupling correct? 

Thanks again to everyone here especially SS! You guys are amazing. 

I plan on switching to 12/12 Sunday, I can't wait. I got some clones last Sunday will take more today, that way I can give them a couple of days to heal before switching lights. Is this the preferred method or can you take clones right before changing light schedule? Should I give them more days then just the 2 to recover.

Thanks,


----------



## superstoner1 (Jan 25, 2013)

See the 2" PVC pipe? There are sections cut out that the rails slip into. Not a single leak.
Take cuttings when ever, I don't worry about it.


----------



## BleedsGreen (Jan 25, 2013)

I see now and then that pipe drains back to the tank through the Tee. I bet that keeps noise down as well.

Sweet.


----------



## oceangreen (Jan 25, 2013)

BleedsGreen said:


> Hey SS how do the rails drain, bottom and I can't see it? Not the grey coupling correct?
> 
> Thanks again to everyone here especially SS! You guys are amazing.
> 
> ...



they drain into one an 1.5 inch pipe stretching across. there is a 1.5" T connection, that drains back to the rez.

I use 2-3" pipe for drainage. Liek the extra space for flow

Its pretty simple. there are pics in the begging of the thread. its real simple the drainage set up.

You have to USE A DREMEL to get nice fitments...

At the end of the day if you can drain the rails in any way without leaks back into the rez. YOU ARE GOOD





For building the systems, i just sat there looked at the pics SS put up... and figured it out..

good luck


----------



## oceangreen (Jan 25, 2013)

I have a step by step to build everything( pics included)
was gonna start a new thread for it, but honeslty dont have the time, and dont feel like its cool to go off and start a nbew thread. if anything ill post them here...

i also built my own t5 lights.

you need to control humidity in the v room as well, you need a dehumidifier in the f room.

what are you using for pump timers?

the flower systems use 633 pumps.

why are you not using botanicare nutes? why do you have more than 9 sites on your rails?

where the heck are your chillers? how are you keeping your water cool. are youdoin git the SS way with wort chillers or my way with a chiller for each rez??

are you using the Right strains??

take care of the important stuff. get the major things right first if u wanna play. or else your yield will suffer.


----------



## BleedsGreen (Jan 25, 2013)

oceangreen said:


> they drain into one an 1.5 inch pipe stretching across. there is a 1.5" T connection, that drains back to the rez.
> 
> I use 2-3" pipe for drainage. Liek the extra space for flow
> 
> ...


Thanks, my system is built just liking all the improvements. I will need to do some mods to mine when time allows.


----------



## superstoner1 (Jan 25, 2013)

BleedsGreen said:


> I see now and then that pipe drains back to the tank through the Tee. I bet that keeps noise down as well.
> 
> Sweet.


Yes it does keep noise down, especially with adding a down pipe on the bottom of the T.


----------



## oceangreen (Jan 27, 2013)

SS, lets talk ozone.

I know you use the XXL classics..

But iwas thinking getting the Cap ozone jr. whats your take on all this..


----------



## superstoner1 (Jan 27, 2013)

Never used it but looks good.


----------



## mountainboy (Jan 27, 2013)

oceangreen said:


> SS, lets talk ozone.
> 
> I know you use the XXL classics..
> 
> But iwas thinking getting the Cap ozone jr. whats your take on all this..


Are you going to use it in the room or on exhaust in a mixing box? I just read an article on(o3) ozone's effects on plants (NOT GOOD) !
I don"t have the link, but the report was on the M.I.T website. From there botanical physiology dept. Ozone's free O molecule is obviously an oxidizer and the remaining Carbon and O,O ( C02 ) I found it interesting that the free O actually inhibited the absorption of Co2, by damaging leaf stoma. Even though the O3 generator created an abundance of plant friendly Co2,it was useless because of the damage the free O was causing. Look it up,its a short read and kind of interesting. O3 is great at destroying odor molecules & a bunch of other stuff as well. But is best used outside the grow room.


----------



## Crash/420 (Jan 28, 2013)

Hi, all! I was looking up some info on growing as I am only on my 3rd grow, [2nd by myself], and came across Stinkbud's Thread about his one pound harvest in 3 weeks. I was hooked right away as I already use a aeroponics cloner to supply myself, so in the past few days I read some of his thread and then skipped to the end to see where he was at with it now being that he started the thread almost 5 years ago. With that being said I have now read the first 100 pages of his and all of this one now and am pretty excited to start building it to fit my needs.

First off I'm not going to be harvesting again until April, so I have time to gather everything and put it together. I am planing on running 24-clones, 12-veg, and 36-flower split into three 12 plant stations, witch will put me right at the allowed 72 plants in my state. The veg room I think I have figured out already, but have a ? about the flower room.

My ? is that I want to run a sealed room with co2, it will be 9.5'x9.5' with a 6'-8' angled roof as I live in a double wide. Will my room still be sealed and smell proof with the one floor vent for my furnace and central air? Also in the summer months it gets up to about 100 degrees Fahrenheit outside here, do you think I will still need a mini-split ac with the central air vent in there? For now I will be running 2-600w dig ballasts, and 1-400w dig ballast all with HPS bulbs and 6" vented hoods with a 440 cfm inline fan as I already have them on my current set up [pro-mix hp. Very hard on my messed up back!]. 

Thanks in advance for the answers! and all the ones that were answered before I even asked!


----------



## superstoner1 (Jan 28, 2013)

No. It will not be sealed. sealed means no exchange of air. Yes, you will need an actually. Minisplit is by far the best. No. Need to take double clones, I do 14 every time and 14 go to flower.


----------



## Crash/420 (Jan 28, 2013)

Do you get any smell out side from the mini-split? I live in a trailer park and don't really want to alert the neighbors. That's why I was hoping that my central air would cool it down enough.


----------



## Crash/420 (Jan 28, 2013)

With double clones I thought I would be able to pick the best 12 and then spread the love with the other 12.


----------



## superstoner1 (Jan 28, 2013)

Crash/420 said:


> Do you get any smell out side from the mini-split? I live in a trailer park and don't really want to alert the neighbors. That's why I was hoping that my central air would cool it down enough.


there is absolutely no loss of atmosphere from a minisplit. you want sealed, its the way.


----------



## superstoner1 (Jan 28, 2013)

you mean spread the word that you are growing. even in legal states people are assholes and all it takes is one saying "hey, i know this guy that grows".


----------



## Crash/420 (Jan 28, 2013)

Actually by spread the love, it was meant to a close friend of mine that has a hard time coming up with clones. I already give him some when I can.


----------



## Crash/420 (Jan 28, 2013)

superstoner1 said:


> there is absolutely no loss of atmosphere from a minisplit. you want sealed, its the way.



I want one but it is gonna have to be a little bit yet. I just ordered the CAP ppm3 and a mini-gen, also a active air 1/2hp water chiller, a total of 7 pumps, a 2' 4 bulb t5, and a bunch of other stuff. Plus there is 2' of snow on the ground here right now anyway.


----------



## OLD DUDE (Jan 28, 2013)

Crash/420 said:


> I want one but it is gonna have to be a little bit yet. I just ordered the CAP ppm3 and a mini-gen, also a active air 1/2hp water chiller, a total of 7 pumps, a 2' 4 bulb t5, and a bunch of other stuff. Plus there is 2' of snow on the ground here right now anyway.


I would suggest returning the co2 stuff if you can and focus on sealing and cooling your room. It's best to get everything else dialed in first anyhoo!


----------



## zer0ed (Jan 28, 2013)

hey, someone was asking about ozone.
and just thought i would share the ozone research I've been doing.

And i would look into Carona Discharge type ozone generators, because they don't require maintnace and don't use UV bulbs to run, and also are supposed to beable to produce more o3, and supposedly can last 10 years. i heard they work though a process that makes some kind of artifical lightning or something.

so check out the Carona Discharge ozone generators.
Here's a good example.
http://www.plantlightinghydroponics.com/uvonair-ozone-generator-c-348_382.html


----------



## superstoner1 (Jan 28, 2013)

It is using a piece of glass with metal mesh screen on both sides of glass. Then they pass current through the glass creating ozone. You can make one pretty cheap if you have a neon sign ballast.


----------



## OLD DUDE (Jan 28, 2013)

Hey SS and well anybody I guess, you mentioned continuous meters are on your wish list. I just realized there is really no need for the multi meters!! We know what our ppms do, so the ph continuous one is all we really need, IMO! Saves a lot of money, well, not for me


----------



## BleedsGreen (Jan 28, 2013)

Hanna meters suck! I had mine about 2 months now, probably not even. Yesterday I check PH it reads like 8+, I am think no fucking way, yesterday it was 5.91. Got out the drop test kit and sure enough about what it was the day before. So I clean and re calibrate the Hanna seems ok, after 4 or 5 readings all wrong again. PPM still seem to read correctly, WTF. I know SS said something about Milwaukee, how about the Milwaukee Instruments MW802 Smart Ph/EC/TDS Combined Meter. Does anyone have any advise or recommendation for or against?


----------



## BleedsGreen (Jan 28, 2013)

OLD DUDE said:


> Hey SS and well anybody I guess, you mentioned continuous meters are on your wish list. I just realized there is really no need for the multi meters!! We know what our ppms do, so the ph continuous one is all we really need, IMO! Saves a lot of money, well, not for me


I am new at this so I would prefer to get both measurements at this time, at least until I am comfortable and think I know somewhat what I am doing.


----------



## OLD DUDE (Jan 28, 2013)

BleedsGreen said:


> I am new at this so I would prefer to get both measurements at this time, at least until I am comfortable and think I know somewhat what I am doing.


im talking about continuous meters that stay in the res at all times!! 
it's kind of a luxury gadget!!


----------



## OLD DUDE (Jan 28, 2013)

BleedsGreen said:


> Hanna meters suck! I had mine about 2 months now, probably not even. Yesterday I check PH it reads like 8+, I am think no fucking way, yesterday it was 5.91. Got out the drop test kit and sure enough about what it was the day before. So I clean and re calibrate the Hanna seems ok, after 4 or 5 readings all wrong again. PPM still seem to read correctly, WTF. I know SS said something about Milwaukee, how about the Milwaukee Instruments MW802 Smart Ph/EC/TDS Combined Meter. Does anyone have any advise or recommendation for or against?


I think that is what SS has used for awhile and I just picked one up at my local store for half price! Sorry, last one


----------



## BleedsGreen (Jan 28, 2013)

Ok I have problem, maybe? I just don&#8217;t know, I have never had this happen in soil and this is my first rail system/hydro grow.
As I said earlier in this thread, I inherited a rail system from a friend who was moving west. He helped me set it up and gave me some ¾ dead seeds to populate the two rails a total of 8 sites. I built another rail system from looking at his and then popped 8 seeds and propagated that system with those, vegged in the rails. Well he moved and I had a few questions so I started searching online, found the stinkbud then this thread read them both from start to finish before I even started posting.
Since then I built a cloner and have the materials for a veg system (haven&#8217;t built that yet).
Well back to my problem, the 2 rail systems were ready for flowering so flushed Saturday, then changed to SS week 1 of flower recipe. Res cleaned both times, PH and PPMs look good, temp looks good, roots look good. This morning I changed the lights to 12/12 when the light came on this evening my 4 biggest plants are all drooped over on to themselves, all 4 of these are in the one rail system. That system has 4 other plants that are smaller that were not affected like this. My other rail system wasn&#8217;t affected as severely either, plants are smaller but only 2 plants looked to have any droopy leaves but not bad. It is about an hour later and those 4 plants are starting to lift back up towards the light and actually look like they will survive.
Does anyone have any idea what I have going on here or how to prevent or help the situation? Should I have switched to 16/8 for a few days before hand? I am really scratching my head and not sure what I should do with the light schedule at this point.
Any input would really be appreciated.
Thanks,



Sorry the pics aren't the greatest, phone camera is the best I got.


----------



## OLD DUDE (Jan 28, 2013)

I have no experience with this! Put pics up on a thread of your own in case nobody sees this tonight!!!!


----------



## BleedsGreen (Jan 28, 2013)

OLD DUDE said:


> I have no experience with this! Put pics up on a thread of your own in case nobody sees this tonight!!!!


Done and done! Thanks for replying to me OD!


----------



## superstoner1 (Jan 28, 2013)

BleedsGreen said:


> Hanna meters suck! I had mine about 2 months now, probably not even. Yesterday I check PH it reads like 8+, I am think no fucking way, yesterday it was 5.91. Got out the drop test kit and sure enough about what it was the day before. So I clean and re calibrate the Hanna seems ok, after 4 or 5 readings all wrong again. PPM still seem to read correctly, WTF. I know SS said something about Milwaukee, how about the Milwaukee Instruments MW802 Smart Ph/EC/TDS Combined Meter. Does anyone have any advise or recommendation for or against?


I have had the sm802 for about 4 years and love it. Keep the tip wet using only tap water. Very important .


----------



## superstoner1 (Jan 28, 2013)

Bleeds, wait and see another night. Some drooping at lights off is normal, your arms would get tired too if you had to hold them up for 12-18 hours.


----------



## BleedsGreen (Jan 28, 2013)

superstoner1 said:


> I have had the sm802 for about 4 years and love it. Keep the tip wet using only tap water. Very important .


Have you heard anything on the mw802? I see the sm802 is about $100 more.


----------



## BleedsGreen (Jan 28, 2013)

superstoner1 said:


> Bleeds, wait and see another night. Some drooping at lights off is normal, your arms would get tired too if you had to hold them up for 12-18 hours.


Thanks SS, that is what I am going to do as they look perfectly fine now. They were way uglier then the photos when I first saw them but the light had just started warming. 

Thanks again answering SS and OD, I was in panic mode when I saw em.


----------



## Crash/420 (Jan 29, 2013)

Thanks for the reply's! Ok so I have been doing research on the mini-splits and I have a question about how they work.

If you have it set for 78 degrees, does it switch between heat and ac on it's own to keep your room at that temp, whether the lights are on or off?

Once again thanks in advance for the replys, I'm so glad I found you guys!!!!


----------



## OLD DUDE (Jan 29, 2013)

Crash/420 said:


> Thanks for the reply's! Ok so I have been doing research on the mini-splits and I have a question about how they work.
> 
> If you have it set for 78 degrees, does it switch between heat and ac on it's own to keep your room at that temp, whether the lights are on or off?
> 
> Once again thanks in advance for the replys, I'm so glad I found you guys!!!!


I don't think you could find one that switches from cool to heat automatically but Ideal Air makes a controller that has two temp settings, one for lights on and off! I guess they make them with heat and cool but I think you have to switch from cool to heat???? You want the lights out temps 10-15 degree lower than lights on!!!! Adding heat for lights out during the winter is much easier than cooling! I use a baseboard heater for that purpose!


----------



## nameno (Jan 29, 2013)

Old Dude,my name a long time ago was starrider56 did you have another name? Sound kinda familiar. Anyway have a great Day!


----------



## Crash/420 (Jan 29, 2013)

superstoner1 said:


> the new rails are insulated.


Why did you go with insulated rails?


----------



## superstoner1 (Jan 29, 2013)

nameno said:


> Old Dude,my name a long time ago was starrider56 did you have another name? Sound kinda familiar. Anyway have a great Day!


MightyMike


----------



## superstoner1 (Jan 29, 2013)

Crash/420 said:


> Why did you go with insulated rails?


To protect roots and help keep water cooler.


----------



## Crash/420 (Jan 29, 2013)

Was the light penetrating them or for cooler root temps?


----------



## superstoner1 (Jan 29, 2013)

Repeat, keep cooler. My systems are light proof.


----------



## Crash/420 (Jan 29, 2013)

ok thank you, I have read this post about 3 times now it is a lot to take in all at once, so sorry if I ask annoying questions. I do try to search and find the answer if I can first though.

Again Thanks a lot for all the knowledge shared with in this thread!!!!


----------



## superstoner1 (Jan 29, 2013)

I'm just a smartass.


----------



## OLD DUDE (Jan 29, 2013)

Crash/420 said:


> ok thank you, I have read this post about 3 times now it is a lot to take in all at once, so sorry if I ask annoying questions. I do try to search and find the answer if I can first though.
> 
> Again Thanks a lot for all the knowledge shared with in this thread!!!!


you will know when you have actually pissed off SS Ask the questions and don't worry about them being too simple, it gives others a chance to pass on the knowledge. As SS told me once, if you don't get a response it is WAY too simple a question!!!


----------



## OLD DUDE (Jan 29, 2013)

nameno said:


> Old Dude,my name a long time ago was starrider56 did you have another name? Sound kinda familiar. Anyway have a great Day!


Yep, what SS said, there was an Old Growth on the old SB site!


----------



## nameno (Jan 29, 2013)

That's who I thought you were,OG.I haven't heard him in awhile.I remember cutting some roots a while back,but I don't know what happened when I did. I was going to ask SS when I caught up with him.Peace


----------



## BleedsGreen (Jan 29, 2013)

I just got back from checking on the girls and Hooray! no drooping today, all the healthy girls are still healthy. Damn that was weird, I never seen anything like it, I was sure those 4 were dead. I still have 2 pineapple chunk that the rest of the plants weren't willing to wait on. Anyone here grow the pineapple chunk with any success?

Thanks again for the replies yesterday, feeling much better today


----------



## Crash/420 (Jan 29, 2013)

superstoner1 said:


> I'm just a smartass.


Well then we should get along just fine! 



OLD DUDE said:


> you will know when you have actually pissed off SS Ask the questions and don't worry about them being too simple, it gives others a chance to pass on the knowledge. As SS told me once, if you don't get a response it is WAY too simple a question!!!


Hopefully one day I'll be able to answer them myself!

Anyway I made a short trip to Lowe's today and picked up my 4.75x4.75x98 rails, some 1/2" pvc and fittings, and 3 strong boxes. And guess what? they too had the old grey lids, but not the old style container that they fit so I too ended up with yellow ones. 

Also the fed ex guy showed up today with a load of stuff I ordered from plantlightinghydroponics.com just yesterday!!!!


----------



## BleedsGreen (Jan 29, 2013)

Nice Bike  I see you are all most all set, didn't see any rails?


----------



## Crash/420 (Jan 29, 2013)

Thanks! and the rails are out in the shed for now it was raining when I came home and they were all wet.


----------



## superstoner1 (Jan 29, 2013)

Very good start.


----------



## azores (Jan 30, 2013)

Hey ss I saw that botanicare has added vitamino to their "advanced formula recipe", which uses that and everything else in your formula - but in different strengths. I guess it's a new product. Have you tried it? Thought about adding it? I've been using your formula with good success so far and am grateful.


----------



## OLD DUDE (Jan 31, 2013)

Crash/420 said:


> Well then we should get along just fine!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


save the holes that you cut out of the rails!!! Take a PVC cutter and quarter them, use them as clips to hold the net pots in place in the rails! Use stainless steel screws to attach!


----------



## Crash/420 (Jan 31, 2013)

Thanks for the tip OD! I take it they must like to pop up.


----------



## BleedsGreen (Feb 2, 2013)

Just figured I would throw out an update, everything has looked great since the first day of flower with the droopy leaves, I think they were just tired like SS said. Thankfully.

Here is a couple of picks, when into flower cycle Monday. Most of the clones went in last Friday. Even got some baby root porn. 
View attachment 2508641View attachment 2508642View attachment 2508644View attachment 2508645View attachment 2508647


----------



## Crash/420 (Feb 3, 2013)

Looking good!


----------



## OLD DUDE (Feb 3, 2013)

BleedsGreen said:


> Just figured I would throw out an update, everything has looked great since the first day of flower with the droopy leaves, I think they were just tired like SS said. Thankfully.
> 
> Here is a couple of picks, when into flower cycle Monday. Most of the clones went in last Friday. Even got some baby root porn.
> View attachment 2508641View attachment 2508642View attachment 2508644View attachment 2508645View attachment 2508647


looking good! When you make any new cloners, cut the hole for the pump cord with a 1 inch hole saw, or something close to that, cut or drill a hole in a collar for the cord, and take a razer blade and make a cut all the way around the side of the collar! It will fit the hole perfectly without leaking!!


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Feb 3, 2013)

*Just stoppping bye hows everyone doing?The thread has really taken off!!

Beech*


----------



## Crash/420 (Feb 6, 2013)

I have made some progress in my veg room! I have around 8 weeks until I can start on the flower room though.


----------



## OLD DUDE (Feb 6, 2013)

Crash/420 said:


> I have made some progress in my veg room! I have around 8 weeks until I can start on the flower room though.


 looks good! When you paint the lids, wipe em down with thinner or something like that before you paint them, since I started doing that, they seem to hold the paint a lot better!! Make sure ya give the several days to dry too


----------



## superstoner1 (Feb 6, 2013)

I used an automotive product called something like liquid sandpaper. It's made for making paint stick in areas where it is hard to sand, like door jambs. Worked great.


----------



## Crash/420 (Feb 7, 2013)

OLD DUDE said:


> looks good! When you paint the lids, wipe em down with thinner or something like that before you paint them, since I started doing that, they seem to hold the paint a lot better!! Make sure ya give the several days to dry too





superstoner1 said:


> I used an automotive product called something like liquid sandpaper. It's made for making paint stick in areas where it is hard to sand, like door jambs. Worked great.


Haha I just got home from painting them and opened the thread to see these reply's. The funny thing is I did paint them before the pics, but the paint didn't stick (just washed right off with a pressure washer). So this time I scuffed them with scotch bright pads, washed them with paint thinner and used this kind of paint. Hopefully it will stick this time!


----------



## nameno (Feb 8, 2013)

Hey SS or OD or most anybody got a thought on defoliation ?
Oh Yeah Good Morning Everybody!


----------



## superstoner1 (Feb 8, 2013)

Who me??? Thoughts on defoliation?


----------



## OLD DUDE (Feb 8, 2013)

I think SS believes in it I have come to the conclusion, whether right or work who knows, that when using some type of hydro that it is best to defoliate cause the nutes are so readily available! And yes I do quite a bit myself!! I will not attempt to tell you how to go about it cause it is kinda a trial and error kind a think! I actually just sat down after defoliating a rack! I'm still playing with how to go about it with different strains. I did half the rack one way and the other half another way!


----------



## nameno (Feb 8, 2013)

YEE-hAW Thanks!


----------



## dbloom (Feb 8, 2013)

Good Morning, I have read this thread and read SB's thread. Is there a place where I can find the plans to SS's upgrades. I have SB's plans but would rather invest the time and money completing SS's system. Any help or direction would be appreciated I want to build it ASAP. Thanks


----------



## OLD DUDE (Feb 8, 2013)

I don't think there are any actual plans!!! Start asking questions about the cloner, then the vegger, then the flower system or where you are at. If SS is tired of answering the questions hopefully everyone will join in. Look back in this thread for pictures!!! Don't ask a hundred question at a time we'll get ya going!!!


----------



## cloneseed (Feb 10, 2013)

nameno said:


> Hey SS or OD or most anybody got a thought on defoliation ?
> Oh Yeah Good Morning Everybody!


I had the same question my first run, started from seed and only ended up with three female plants but let them finish out to get a better grasp on the system. One I pretty much left alone, the second I did a little defoliating, and the third I went pretty crazy on. The plant I defoliated most produced the most. I'm now a few days away from my second harvest, defoliated pretty heavily throughout this rack's cycle, and am looking at a huge harvest. The rack that's about six weeks in didn't get as much attention, and compared to the other around the same time there is a noticeable difference, I'm expecting way less out of it... 

So really, experiment on a few different plants and see what works best for you, we all wanted the most out of our systems when we first started out, but hey - either way they're still gonna grow!


----------



## OLD DUDE (Feb 11, 2013)

Hey SS, think there would be any problem having a bucket of veg nutes mixed with water and ph set to add to my hybrid set ups?? It would sit around for up to a week!


----------



## BleedsGreen (Feb 11, 2013)

here are some shots after 1 weeks in flower.

Here are some shots after 2 weeks, the growth is amazing, thanks for all the help I got here:


----------



## OLD DUDE (Feb 11, 2013)

BleedsGreen said:


> here are some shots after 1 weeks in flower.View attachment 2520234View attachment 2520235View attachment 2520236View attachment 2520237
> 
> Here are some shots after 2 weeks, the growth is amazing, thanks for all the help I got here:
> View attachment 2520238View attachment 2520239View attachment 2520240View attachment 2520241View attachment 2520242View attachment 2520243


Looks good! I think I told you about using the holes as hold down clips, you can also use zip ties and reuse them! Where did you get that netting, I like it????


----------



## Evo8Emperor (Feb 11, 2013)

Trellis Netting if you search it for what ever is local to you get in up to 10' x 130'.


----------



## Crash/420 (Feb 11, 2013)

I decided Saturday that I was gonna play with my cloner now that it is done and I'm waiting for my flower room to open up anyway. I went to check on them Sunday and they were all laying down and looked dead. I looked around a thought for a few minutes and noticed my pump wasn't turning on, I hit the reset button on my C.A.P. timer and it took right off! I have been checking on them every few hours or so since then and it looks like most of them stood back up and may have a chance! The timer hasn't messed up again either so hopefully it was just a fluke! Here is a couple of pics from tonight.


----------



## superstoner1 (Feb 11, 2013)

Those poor,tiny,wee,little,mini, things. 
2 things, 1. Take bigger cuttings for gosh sakes. 2. I have never had an issue with my cap timer running 7 pumps but I use a relay power strip.


----------



## Crash/420 (Feb 11, 2013)

I know I seen the relay power strip somewhere and plan on finding it to make one soon. For now I just plugged one pump into it as running the cloner right now was a last minute decision.

I normally would have took bigger cuttings but these are just a experiment I was playing with to see if the little ones would make it. I didn't expect the timer issue but it does remind me to check on them often! Also I'm not sure how long the pump wasn't running but it had only been 18 hours since I had last been in there.


----------



## nameno (Feb 12, 2013)

What does it mean when the leaf makes a claw?
Oh Yeah,Good Morning Everybody!
What makes some slow to bud?
Does the hours on the lamp matter?
I backed off the nutes in dwc & they are growing faster but a little lighter green color?
Peace


----------



## OLD DUDE (Feb 12, 2013)

nameno said:


> What does it mean when the leaf makes a claw?
> Oh Yeah,Good Morning Everybody!
> What makes some slow to bud?
> Does the hours on the lamp matter?
> ...


Could be too much nutes! When you ask questions like this, give ALL info, ph, ppm, RH, temps.......And try to post a pic!! You can google a question like that, and get a very good answer too!!Not sure what you mean by slow to bud? Some strains take longer that others! Flower lights should be 12/12!! My veg plants have never been as dark of a green as I thought they would be, I just said fuck it, they are growing good


----------



## superstoner1 (Feb 12, 2013)

Clawing is a traditional sign of too much nutes


----------



## superstoner1 (Feb 12, 2013)

OD, enjoy the 2 new ones. I pulled almost 4 from a ww last run, nice and dense.


----------



## nameno (Feb 12, 2013)

OD,I see what you mean I didn't describe to good,I'll try again.PH 5.8 steady
RH55%
water temp 68 air temp 75
The flower sites are there they just don't seem to be growing any,I want to know if the bulb could be getting weak & making it slow to flower.If this don't make any more sence than the last 1 I'll go to sleep come back at it tomorrow.Peace


----------



## OLD DUDE (Feb 12, 2013)

nameno said:


> OD,I see what you mean I didn't describe to good,I'll try again.PH 5.8 steady
> RH55%
> water temp 68 air temp 75
> The flower sites are there they just don't seem to be growing any,I want to know if the bulb could be getting weak & making it slow to flower.If this don't make any more sence than the last 1 I'll go to sleep come back at it tomorrow.Peace


Include ppm!! Yes a bulb can get weak but, I really doubt you would notice at the beginning of the flowere cycle. When you say they don't seem to be growing, do you mean they are not getting bigger or they have not started to flower? How long have they been in flower???


----------



## nameno (Feb 13, 2013)

I don't do ppm,yet. I use GH 3 part not quiet at full strength,the flower sites started just not getting bigger. The plant itself is growing like a weed.Been in flower 25 days Thanks for the help & have a GREAT day!


----------



## superstoner1 (Feb 13, 2013)

That doesn't make sense.


----------



## OLD DUDE (Feb 13, 2013)

Yeah, I'm confused too????


----------



## Evo8Emperor (Feb 13, 2013)

Sometimes reading the things people write I feel like I'm a teacher deciphering paragraphs from kids. lol. No offense to nameno. Probably having a morning session. lol.

Question for SS though. Have you ever tried or looked into the general hydroponics 1/4hp/1300gph inline pump they use for their system's ? There about 130 so the same price as a mag drive pump. Both seem to put out the same amount of water at the same head height though. I'm curious if the 1/4hp pump just keeps up the pressure where as the mag drive losses pressure.

pump here

Thinking of building 2 super vegger for a total of about 50 plants in total. So I can pull the best 40 for a vertical flooded tube I have in the works now. lol.

Just built another cloner. I tried to do a external res so it was all open air in the cloner tank but I was having issues with the water draining back through the 1/2in so I need to go to like 3/4in or even an 1in would be good for sure.

Nothing special but a pic of it.







Edit: Just to point out I run my cloner 24/7 with no issues. Not to start any debate either. I feel like I could keep it on the CAP timer but keeping it running keeps the res water warm for them.


----------



## superstoner1 (Feb 13, 2013)

Don't know about that pump other than lots of heat. The eco 1056 is only $40 and.puts more pressure than my super vegger needs.. I would just use 2


----------



## Evo8Emperor (Feb 13, 2013)

I was just curious is all. I thought you were going to go inline as well ? 

If anything I might try a mag drive but I have a 1300gph eco pump kickin around I can use for now. Id use the eco pump inline but there just so loud outside of water that it sucks. lol. I used to use them totes for just a four plant aero scrog to pull a pound a month. I did this a long time ago when stinkbud's plan's were the only ones around and I just went off that like you. Shit he didn't even have a site up or anything at that point. lol.


----------



## superstoner1 (Feb 13, 2013)

Still doesn't.lol.


----------



## Evo8Emperor (Feb 13, 2013)

lol. I heard that but I haven't really looked back into any of that. Seeing its just old news. I think of it as base plans more or less for anyone to go off. He started building and selling the buckets and that was the last I really followed. lol.

It's all so self explanatory with a little experimentation and ingenuity you can just make what ever works for your situation. 

Your op is very well thought out and set up though. Still in the process of getting everything going myself again. I seen you make and sell those colored collar's as well. I'm going to have to grab your paypal sometime in a pm so I can order some. Ive been using that herb IQ program and its pretty useful some stuff is repetitive or useless but to keep track of different plants and their progress its pretty nice. Pretty well thought out and programmed.


----------



## superstoner1 (Feb 13, 2013)

[email protected]


----------



## OLD DUDE (Feb 13, 2013)

Well, like anything, the goal is to get better!! I just put BY FAR the best set of plants I have ever grown into flower!!! The cool thing is that I know exactly what I did to get them there which, and to be honest, that makes me a little horny!!! Soooo, I'm off to celebrate with a good ole fashion jerkin of the gerkin


----------



## superstoner1 (Feb 13, 2013)

Are you horney, baby?


----------



## OLD DUDE (Feb 13, 2013)

Well, I was but, then I cleaned a veg rack and put plants in it! That will kinda get ya out of any good mood 9 of the Orange Bud seeds pooped, grew some roots and are now in a cloner


----------



## superstoner1 (Feb 13, 2013)

Very cool. I will go through my seeds tonight and pick a strain.


----------



## Crash/420 (Feb 14, 2013)

Hey guys, I have a lighting question.

First, off my flower room is going to be 9.5 'x 5' and I am planing to run 3 - 49" 3 rail setups to contain 12 plants each.
Second, I already own 2 - 600w dig ballasts and a 400w dig ballast with both bulbs for all.

My Question is: Would you guys buy another 600w and run all 3 hps and the 400 mh, or start over and go with something totally different like just 2 - 1000w hps?

Also what hoods would you recommend to go with the setup you would choose? I plan to put a 1.5 - 2 ton mini-split air conditioner in there as well.

Thanks in advance for the reply's and opinions!


----------



## OLD DUDE (Feb 14, 2013)

I would always go with 1000 watters as long as you can cool the room!!! People seem to like the Blockbuster hoods. My biggest question is, how you gonna move around in the room??? 49 inch rails in a 60 inch space


----------



## superstoner1 (Feb 14, 2013)

That's close to my room size and my rails are a little longer, I move around in it by doing my ninja acrobatics.
1000 watters. And blockbuster's will be perfect.


----------



## OLD DUDE (Feb 14, 2013)

Oh yeah, Happy Valentines Day bitches hope ya all get layed


----------



## Crash/420 (Feb 14, 2013)

OLD DUDE said:


> I would always go with 1000 watters as long as you can cool the room!!! People seem to like the Blockbuster hoods. My biggest question is, how you gonna move around in the room??? 49 inch rails in a 60 inch space


The sealed room is gonna be 9' x 9.5', but the grow space will be 5' x 9.5' leaving me 4' x 9.5' to work in and house my 1/2 hp chiller and res, lp tank for the mini-gen, and whatever else I'm not thinking of at the moment. 



superstoner1 said:


> That's close to my room size and my rails are a little longer, I move around in it by doing my ninja acrobatics.
> 1000 watters. And blockbuster's will be perfect.


I know you said a while back that you are using parabolic hoods so do you think 2 of these with 1000w would be better than the Blockbuster as I don't think I will need to air cool the lights: http://www.plantlightinghydroponics.com/sunlight-48-inch-parabolic-reflector-white-p-3570.html

Thanks again for the reply's!


----------



## superstoner1 (Feb 14, 2013)

OLD DUDE said:


> Oh yeah, Happy Valentines Day bitches hope ya all get layed


Still smoking the after cigarette and feeling like a glazed doughnut.


----------



## superstoner1 (Feb 14, 2013)

Unless you have at least 10 foot ceilings do not run parabolic.


----------



## Crash/420 (Feb 14, 2013)

nope mine is slanted and goes from 6.5' - 8' in height so I guess those are out.


----------



## nameno (Feb 14, 2013)

*

That doesn't make sense.
Nothing I say ever does.
It started to flower and then just sat there not growing any.
I changed the water and put less nutes back in and they started growing. I'm happy! I did learn I use my hands to communicate.
I get confused every time I talk to OD.
Hey SS (I shoulda put this at the beginning.)LOL
Peace.​




*


----------



## OLD DUDE (Feb 14, 2013)

I confuse myself sometimes!!! GET A PPP METER!!!!!


----------



## Crash/420 (Feb 15, 2013)

superstoner1 said:


> Unless you have at least 10 foot ceilings do not run parabolic.


Ok excuse me for asking some noob questions, but I have been thinking about this all night before ordering new hoods/reflectors. 

1. Why not run a parabolic unless you have 10' ceilings?

2. Why the Blockbuster air cooled hood?

I ask these for a few reasons, first is because I just want to learn as much as I can, but also because I am going to run a mini-split and co2 so I don't plan to vent my hoods. Also I was looking at the dimensions for the Blockbuster hoods and I already have air cooled hoods that are close to that size if it is for size reasons and could save some $. If not I also saw some 6" Magnum XXXL SunMax Air Cooled Reflectors that are 10&#8243; H x 27.5&#8243; W x 37&#8243; L and it seems that would put off a bigger foot print.

As always thanks for the responses!


----------



## superstoner1 (Feb 15, 2013)

Yeah, well that's what I thought,too. Just take my word and my wallets word.


----------



## OLD DUDE (Feb 15, 2013)

The only times I have seen bare bulbs are in big rooms or on a light mover!! Running a fan to exit the heat from the bulbs is also cheaper than running a AC!!! If and when I get new reflectors, I will get them with 8 inch vents and fans!!! My grow is on the second floor and i use 6 inch venting and fans and dont need AC until the temps get above 50 degees outside and i run 4000 watts!! if it were in a basement and I used the 8 inch venting and fans, I would be surprised if I needed AC at all!!!! Oh yeah, as you are setting things up, make blankets for your reflectors with that aluminum rolled insulation stuff!!!!!!! Buy the most expensive aluminum duct tape too, well worth it!!!!! I bet I have waisted $5-10 thousand dollars on trying to do things on the cheap and it just never works!!!!!


----------



## Crash/420 (Feb 15, 2013)

superstoner1 said:


> Yeah, well that's what I thought,too. Just take my word and my wallets word.


I do trust your word as well as OD's you have both proven yourselves many time through out this community and it is great! The reasons I ask specifics is so I can get a better understanding of why, and hopefully be able to spread your knowledge down to someone else someday! Thanks again! I'm sure you get sick of the same questions after so many years.



OLD DUDE said:


> The only times I have seen bare bulbs are in big rooms or on a light mover!! Running a fan to exit the heat from the bulbs is also cheaper than running a AC!!! If and when I get new reflectors, I will get them with 8 inch vents and fans!!! My grow is on the second floor and i use 6 inch venting and fans and dont need AC until the temps get above 50 degees outside and i run 4000 watts!! if it were in a basement and I used the 8 inch venting and fans, I would be surprised if I needed AC at all!!!! Oh yeah, as you are setting things up, make blankets for your reflectors with that aluminum rolled insulation stuff!!!!!!! Buy the most expensive aluminum duct tape too, well worth it!!!!! I bet I have waisted $5-10 thousand dollars on trying to do things on the cheap and it just never works!!!!!


I will have to think for a bit and see if I can up with a way to vent them outside of my double-wide with out the neighbor 25' away noticing! Yup I said it double-wide in the trailer park baby! lol  it might as well be on the second floor too, no shade all day! Actually it is a pretty nice park with lots of nice retired people. Thanks for the tip on the blankets and also I don't skimp on the aluminum duct tape either I love that stuff! I even fixed my pool cue case with it! 

Again thanks so much for sharing your knowledge guys, this a awesome thing!!!!


----------



## Crash/420 (Feb 15, 2013)

I'll beat everyone to it too!!!! ^^^^ look at that guy ^^^^ kiss-ass





LOL!!!!


----------



## OLD DUDE (Feb 15, 2013)

The other option you would have is water cooled, don't have any experience with it! Have heard its a pain in the ass to get things dialed in but, once you do get there, it's nice. Maybe George will read this and add his thoughts, he used to water cool things.


----------



## OLD DUDE (Feb 15, 2013)

This might be silly but, if you have good fans on the reflectors and blew the air into the room, wonder if the mini split wound then be able to cool things down enough???


----------



## Crash/420 (Feb 15, 2013)

I' sure I will go with the 2 blockbusters for now with 1000w. Also look what the weed fairy brought me today!


----------



## superstoner1 (Feb 15, 2013)

Nice fucking fairy. Now, the thread tax says you have to send me one of the continuous meters. This thread can only exist through your donations.lol. it worked for somebody else and i really want some of those damn meters.


----------



## Crash/420 (Feb 16, 2013)

superstoner1 said:


> Nice fucking fairy. Now, the thread tax says you have to send me one of the continuous meters. This thread can only exist through your donations.lol. it worked for somebody else and i really want some of those damn meters.


Once I get it dialed in and start turning those 30-40oz harvests I'll send you one no problem!

Again thanks goes to out to you guys for sharing all the info you do!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OLD DUDE (Feb 16, 2013)

Hey Crash, do you have another meter to do a weekly test with?? I probably do a lot of over kill but I have found issues with my continuous meters by doing the weekly test with my other meter! Pick one out SS, I would buy you one in a heartbeat


----------



## georgeforeman (Feb 16, 2013)

Crash/420 said:


> I' sure I will go with the 2 blockbusters for now with 1000w. Also look what the weed fairy brought me today!


I have 3 of those guardians. They work nice, but you need to doubt them first. At first sign of high/low ph, check the meter first, do not adjust your res. Always assume your meter is broken before dumping a ton of ph up/down in the res. I know this from experience. Even the best blue labs meters break, maybe less often than cheaper meters, but they still break.


----------



## Crash/420 (Feb 16, 2013)

OLD DUDE said:


> Hey Crash, do you have another meter to do a weekly test with?? I probably do a lot of over kill but I have found issues with my continuous meters by doing the weekly test with my other meter! Pick one out SS, I would buy you one in a heartbeat





georgeforeman said:


> I have 3 of those guardians. They work nice, but you need to doubt them first. At first sign of high/low ph, check the meter first, do not adjust your res. Always assume your meter is broken before dumping a ton of ph up/down in the res. I know this from experience. Even the best blue labs meters break, maybe less often than cheaper meters, but they still break.


Thanks for the tips guys I will defiantly do that. Also I do have the hanna meter pictured below but it needs a new ph probe so I may just get a whole new one, not sure yet have to do some shopping around.


----------



## BleedsGreen (Feb 16, 2013)

Crash/420 said:


> Thanks for the tips guys I will defiantly do that. Also I do have the hanna meter pictured below but it needs a new ph probe so I may just get a whole new one, not sure yet have to do some shopping around.


I have that Hanna as well as a blue, right now I also keep the drops handy. When things look wacky on the meter, I always used other methods to test before making changes.


----------



## superstoner1 (Feb 16, 2013)

I couldn't tell you the last time I calibrated my meter


----------



## nameno (Feb 17, 2013)

Good Morning Everybody, Hey SS can you tell me the high points of your DWC What type container,what kinda nutes,how you add DO,anything you can think to mention should help me & others.Thanks & have a good day!Peace


----------



## OLD DUDE (Feb 17, 2013)

superstoner1 said:


> I couldn't tell you the last time I calibrated my meter


I'm finding that my new 802 stays pretty damn close!!!!!!!


----------



## superstoner1 (Feb 17, 2013)

nameno said:


> Good Morning Everybody, Hey SS can you tell me the high points of your DWC What type container,what kinda nutes,how you add DO,anything you can think to mention should help me & others.Thanks & have a good day!Peace


There are no high points,in fact they are seriously neglected. I add 3gal of nute mix from an aero system res and cut it with 2gal of water and some pondzyme. toss in an airstone and sometimes let them go 10-14 days without checking them.


----------



## Crash/420 (Feb 17, 2013)

BleedsGreen said:


> I have that Hanna as well as a blue, right now I also keep the drops handy. When things look wacky on the meter, I always used other methods to test before making changes.


I bought my hanna meter before I ever grew my first plant about a year ago, but it didn't have the manual with it and the guy at the hydro shop (that closed) didn't tell me about them drying out. I noticed it being funky about 2 weeks ago and found out about the solutions and stuff here in this thread. I think? Anyway I decided to just get a replacement probe for it and the 4 bottles of solution needed for it since it is gonna be a secondary check to the blue lab guardians.


----------



## OLD DUDE (Feb 18, 2013)

Soak the old probe for a few days and it might be just fine!! Never hurts to have a back up!!!!!!!


----------



## oceangreen (Feb 18, 2013)

superstoner1 said:


> Unless you have at least 10 foot ceilings do not run parabolic.



SS, do you vent your lights...

I Just have the bare bulbs, split ac cools room. problem is... plants get close to bulbs...

also also reflectors have poor dispersion...

amy advice.. i have 2 600's on each system. did not get the yields like you


----------



## oceangreen (Feb 18, 2013)

Update:

SS and co., getting 16oz from each harvest.Why am I not getting those big ones liek SS..

I still have some humidity issues. Like off I am around 60-80/ on about 55

my hid are not vented.... ut the room temp is ok. the issue is some of the buds get close to the hid bulbs... causing issue..

I had some pump failures... so go with a good brand!

OG


----------



## oceangreen (Feb 18, 2013)

Crash/420 said:


> I bought my hanna meter before I ever grew my first plant about a year ago, but it didn't have the manual with it and the guy at the hydro shop (that closed) didn't tell me about them drying out. I noticed it being funky about 2 weeks ago and found out about the solutions and stuff here in this thread. I think? Anyway I decided to just get a replacement probe for it and the 4 bottles of solution needed for it since it is gonna be a secondary check to the blue lab guardians.



New fella I see


----------



## OLD DUDE (Feb 18, 2013)

oceangreen said:


> Update:
> 
> SS and co., getting 16oz from each harvest.Why am I not getting those big ones liek SS..
> 
> ...


Read back a bit about bare bulbs!!!! Tie em down or just bend them over when they too close to the light!!! It took me almost two years to get to where I'm at!!!!


----------



## superstoner1 (Feb 18, 2013)

Bare bulbs suck..........


----------



## Crash/420 (Feb 18, 2013)

oceangreen said:


> New fella I see


Yup I'm new here and pretty new to growing as well, but I'm learning quick with a lot of help from this site. Also thanks to all the questions you asked when you were starting to build this system, most of mine where already answered!


----------



## oceangreen (Feb 18, 2013)

superstoner1 said:


> Bare bulbs suck..........



thet have reflectors, they r just not vented.

should i get vents?


----------



## oceangreen (Feb 19, 2013)

oceangreen said:


> thet have reflectors, they r just not vented.
> 
> should i get vents?



SS, recommend a ballast and vented hood comb pls


----------



## oceangreen (Feb 19, 2013)

superstoner1 said:


> od, i totally went about going bare bulb the wrong way. with just the bulbs hanging vertically the ac had no problems at all and could still drop temp if needed. then i built a new 5'x10' veg room connected to the flower room(sharing the 10' wall) and made two seperate vents along the bottom of the wall to draw air into the veg room and used my 6" vortex to draw hot ait out of veg and into flower room. still the ac handled it but there was no more room for more. then the parabolics went up(love them) and flower room temp was perfect all around except for the plant canopy directly under the parabolics, all that heat was directed straight down. so the solution worked perfect. i made a new icebox and took advantage of my chiller for the res's and mounted it to the fan blowing back to flower room. it easily drops return air 12-15* and chiller res still stays at 61. but that still had me worried about canopy and i made a 6"-2 4" hoses and mounted them to the parabolic hoods where the cord exits and done. ac is back to not working as much and canopy is perfect. my yield took a huge hit, worst 2 harvests in years, but the next one looks to be back on track, the light is much more intense with the parabolics than any other reflector ive had.


SS, here you say paraboli is ok, but a few pages back you say you nee atleast 10'.
here you like bare bulbs, and now you say you hate them..

in the pic your bulb hoods are not even sealed. im confused now


----------



## superstoner1 (Feb 19, 2013)

I initially liked the bare bulbs and parabolics but once harvest time came around it was horrible. I went from 32+ oz to. 14-16 oz. Some was humidity issue due to bare bulbs but they fucking killed me for almost 4 months. Lesson learned and passed on.


----------



## oceangreen (Feb 19, 2013)

superstoner1 said:


> I initially liked the bare bulbs and parabolics but once harvest time came around it was horrible. I went from 32+ oz to. 14-16 oz. Some was humidity issue due to bare bulbs but they fucking killed me for almost 4 months. Lesson learned and passed on.



so sealed air cooled vented hoods are the only way to go?

confirm once and for all, please as a staple to this system.

thing is I am getting those exact yields... 14-16 oz


----------



## oceangreen (Feb 19, 2013)

on other notes..

these strains upcoming
1. la confidential
2. nyc deisel
3. larry og
4. orange cream
5. white widow
6. amesia lemon
7. blue cheese


----------



## superstoner1 (Feb 19, 2013)

In my setup air cooled works best. By far.


----------



## oceangreen (Feb 19, 2013)

superstoner1 said:


> In my setup air cooled works best. By far.


what are the ballast/ vent combo?

you use the lumitek ballasts/ushio bulbs/ sunleaves vents?

I am so close to the big yields.. I can feel it.
thx ss


----------



## superstoner1 (Feb 19, 2013)

I use 2 blockbusters and, I forget the smaller one in the center right now, with phantom ballasts and ushio bulbs.


----------



## oceangreen (Feb 19, 2013)

superstoner1 said:


> I use 2 blockbusters and, I forget the smaller one in the center right now, with phantom ballasts and ushio bulbs.


1000s, right?

i am worried about the input. its 240v in europe so the ones in the states are ok.?

The electrical(head) is different(wall socket input).

would putting a socket adaptor work?

on the phantom ballast, I see the input


----------



## oceangreen (Feb 19, 2013)

i see the input, its weird.. and the head on the cord wonnt work, here which is why i mentioned an adaptor. or getting a cord locally, but wont fit in ballast input because of its strange input design


----------



## oceangreen (Feb 20, 2013)

on the blockbuster, 6 inch or 8 inch reflector

and what inline line do you used, cfm wise, for all 4 reflectrors. 180 cfm?


----------



## OLD DUDE (Feb 20, 2013)

I would get 6 inch if you one reflector to vent, 8 inch for 2.......... Get the highest cfm vortex in the size you need!


----------



## OLD DUDE (Feb 20, 2013)

Hey SS, how many plants you currently running per 1000w??


----------



## superstoner1 (Feb 20, 2013)

OLD DUDE said:


> Hey SS, how many plants you currently running per 1000w??


12 plus 2 dwc


----------



## superstoner1 (Feb 20, 2013)

Oc, that cord is a 120v style, there is a 240v cord available. And adaptor should be fine or cut the end off and splice on one that works, simple.


----------



## oceangreen (Feb 20, 2013)

OLD DUDE said:


> I would get 6 inch if you one reflector to vent, 8 inch for 2.......... Get the highest cfm vortex in the size you need!


i got 4 to vent,

but im all gonna be using a 8" unovair duct.. cause ill be venting outside


----------



## superstoner1 (Feb 21, 2013)

Od, hows the new girls?


----------



## OLD DUDE (Feb 21, 2013)

Going good!!!!!! Zero problems and the 9 orange bud seeds are growing good too!!! Hey, is the Superskunk perfectly symmetrical as it grows???


----------



## BleedsGreen (Feb 21, 2013)

Do you guys only grow one strain or do you grow multiple but always keep just one strain per res when flowering? I am hoping to go 3 dif strains with 3 rails. As you have seen from my current flowers that I have a hodgepodge of stuff but I am learning quickly easier when everything in that res wants the same nutrients.


----------



## superstoner1 (Feb 21, 2013)

I just went from 13 to 9 strains and I run combinations of them in aero and a couple I only do in section because they are too short.


----------



## bigmommaflu (Feb 21, 2013)

Need some help gents, some of my leafs are starting to curl up, I still have my plants in the cloner, this is the 2nd week, 8 of my plants roots are in the water already. I started from 10 seeds 9 made it. No nutes have been added and I noticed some yellowing on some of the leaves. I keep the res. temps from 76-78f the room temp is between 74-76 I have a small fan in the tent and am using 3 cfl's . I will finish my veg unit tomorrow and get the nutes also. What am I doing wrong? Please please please help. Thank you. Obtw I'm growing Barney's farm LSD,pineapple xpress,and Acapulco gold. DNA seeds are la woman,la confidential, and stacked kush. Reserve Pravda seeds are silver La, sour kush, og kush #18. The laughing Buddha seed din't make it. Any info would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Evo8Emperor (Feb 21, 2013)

Sounds to me like there looking for nutes. I would have in a low ppm mixture of your nutes. 100ppm to start off to about 300. We'll see what the other's have for advice for ya too.


----------



## superstoner1 (Feb 21, 2013)

Bigmomma, now is a critical time to get Res temps down, immediately. Use frozen water bottles and get them some nutes.


----------



## bigmommaflu (Feb 22, 2013)

Ss1, brung res temps down to 68, is that ok? My room temps are 74-76. I'm p/u nutes as soon as I get off. From work. Ill have my veg unit completed tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## 420circuit (Feb 22, 2013)

Hey SS, sending a big Mahalo (thanks) your way as my first full harvest is approaching. I used the ratios that you suggested of Botanicare nutes and the results are looking good. I might be able to pass along a couple lessons learned to other newbs. Mixing strains can be a problem, like when my G-13 Haze was happy-healthy with the nutes, the Pineapple Chunk was getting leaf spots which went away when I increased the nutes/Cal-Mag, but then the leaf tips on the G-13 started to burn. So finding strains that have close requirements would have helped. Also the growth rate and harvest time the same would help. The lights have to be adjusted up for the highest plants so the slow ones won't get as much light as they otherwise could, further slowing their progress. And flushing before harvest is a problem is some of the plants need another week or 2 when some need to flush now... You get the idea, similar plants in the rails will make for better results.

And regarding the venting of lights, heck yes, if you run 600-1000 watt lamps you would be nuts to not have vented hoods. Firstly, exposed bulbs are a serious safety risk, please look this up if you need the details. Second, connecting the vent intake to a fresh air supply, like from another room and then exhausting to either another room or outside uses 'clean' air, not stinky air from the grow. These lights make so much heat that you need to vent that heat somewhere and the only practical way is with vented hoods. Trying to counter the heat with an AC is a tough fight to win. It is not an efficient way to win this battle. You might need to supplement your cooling techniques with AC, but first step is to get the bulk of the heat managed by venting it thru the hoods to somewhere else.

SS, I really appreciate your taking time to post here as your tips have helped me with this great hobby. Glad to see that you are mending fences with SB, been quite an online story developed there with you and he. I think that conflict is normal when you get people working at a high level on a complex problem and getting past that human stuff really grows us as people. Being a spectator in this arena has been a learning process that really is fun. Once again, thanks.


----------



## 420circuit (Feb 22, 2013)

Almost forgot-without pictures it didn't happen.


----------



## superstoner1 (Feb 22, 2013)

Very sweet 420. Thanks for the nice words.


----------



## birdmananyweather (Feb 22, 2013)

Hey SS, do you still use the same recipe as on page 7? Any changes or updates to it? Your shit is so beautiful and i've been dabbing (no pun intended) into using silica blast, aqua shield and hydroplex in my recipe and yours looks fucking perfect. Thanks in advance!


----------



## superstoner1 (Feb 22, 2013)

It's pretty much the same. I really don't flush anymore due to ppm being at a point where salt buildup is not noticeable.


----------



## BleedsGreen (Feb 22, 2013)

superstoner1 said:


> It's pretty much the same. I really don't flush anymore due to ppm being at a point where salt buildup is not noticeable.


That is good to know! Do you add more nutes when topping of your res? Say you add 5 gallons do you mix up 5 gallons worth of nutes and add that as well?


----------



## birdmananyweather (Feb 22, 2013)

Hey thanks for the quick response, do you have a constant ppm for each step in your formula, I'm sure you have your genetics mastered, but I read mainly your flowering is set to 850 ppm or something of the sort, is that just a general safe place to start for all different genetics? and is it the same for your veg formula?


----------



## superstoner1 (Feb 22, 2013)

BleedsGreen said:


> That is good to know! Do you add more nutes when topping of your res? Say you add 5 gallons do you mix up 5 gallons worth of nutes and add that as well?


Never. I only have to top off my last Res because plants get so big and full that 50 gallons goes fast, but the only thing i ever add extra is a little sweet and hydroplex.


----------



## BleedsGreen (Feb 22, 2013)

superstoner1 said:


> Never. I only have to top off my last Res because plants get so big and full that 50 gallons goes fast, but the only thing i ever add extra is a little sweet and hydroplex.


Thanks SS! You are Da Man!! Unfortunately it won't let me Rep+ at this time, but know you are so deserving!


----------



## OLD DUDE (Feb 22, 2013)

If your using the totes, you will need to add water and nutes most likely! Just mix up some extra nute mix and store it in the fridge!


----------



## BleedsGreen (Feb 22, 2013)

Thanks guys, I am using 25 gallon Res's and it hasn't become a problem but I think it will after my next change Sunday. Hoping to get through to Sunday on the water that is left.


----------



## birdmananyweather (Feb 22, 2013)

ppms for each stage?


----------



## OLD DUDE (Feb 22, 2013)

Early veg 350, then 700 for the rest of veg, 900-1000 in flower! I don't do a flush at the end so, I just add water to the res the last couple weeks and let the ppms just drop off.


----------



## Crash/420 (Feb 22, 2013)

superstoner1 said:


> the hydrofarm net pots are by far the best i have used. plantlightinghydroponics.com has them 200 for $20.


I love this place! everything I order shows up the next day for me with standard shipping! But who ever thought it would be a good idea to put a sticker on all 200 net pots needs to be punched in the face!!!!


----------



## superstoner1 (Feb 22, 2013)

i fucking hate that. I called them about it and told them they should sit down and try pulling those damn stickers off.


----------



## Doer (Feb 22, 2013)

superstoner1 said:


> I couldn't tell you the last time I calibrated my meter


You might be surprised. But, If they work at all they usually work fine. And the 4 pH is good for waking up a probe gone dry.

I think with EC/TDS it's different. At least my device seems to drift off.


----------



## OLD DUDE (Feb 23, 2013)

Crash/420 said:


> I love this place! everything I order shows up the next day for me with standard shipping! But who ever thought it would be a good idea to put a sticker on all 200 net pots needs to be punched in the face!!!!


Great place to work with!! Never hesitate to call them with any problems or questions!!!!


----------



## OLD DUDE (Feb 23, 2013)

Son of a bitch!! Another fucking herniated disk that might need surgery this is starting to get really annoying!!!!


----------



## Crash/420 (Feb 23, 2013)

OLD DUDE said:


> Son of a bitch!! Another fucking herniated disk that might need surgery this is starting to get really annoying!!!!


That sucks man! I have a bulging L4, all of my facet joint are filled with arthritis, and my SI nerve is messed up so I feel your pain!


----------



## superstoner1 (Feb 23, 2013)

OLD DUDE said:


> Son of a bitch!! Another fucking herniated disk that might need surgery this is starting to get really annoying!!!!


Dude, there comes a time when you really need to stop getting out of bed.lol


----------



## OLD DUDE (Feb 24, 2013)

No shit but, it hurts to lay down in the bed it's strange cause the only time it doesn't hurt is when I'm standing up??? This is harvest and change over week, some totes might not get their 4 week scrubbing which I'm not too worried about! Wish I had some edibles made up, but I don't


----------



## superstoner1 (Feb 24, 2013)

That sucks...


----------



## BleedsGreen (Feb 24, 2013)

OLD DUDE said:


> No shit but, it hurts to lay down in the bed it's strange cause the only time it doesn't hurt is when I'm standing up??? This is harvest and change over week, some totes might not get their 4 week scrubbing which I'm not too worried about! Wish I had some edibles made up, but I don't


I have had 2 back surgeries and they want to do a third. So I feel your pain and have sympathy for you. Hope your feeling better soon.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Feb 25, 2013)

OLD DUDE said:


> Son of a bitch!! Another fucking herniated disk that might need surgery this is starting to get really annoying!!!!


What the hell are you doing.....Damn lets hope not.
I have 2 blown disc but no surgerys,Crooked neck tho!

Beech


----------



## superstoner1 (Feb 25, 2013)

Old Dude grows such big buds he's breaking his back lifting them. That's my story and I'm sticking to it.


----------



## 420circuit (Feb 25, 2013)

Sound like a bunch of old farts. Do any of you crippled up seasoned citizens know about http://www.kelp4less.com/blog/ this powdered nute stuff? Since I have 2 identical systems running side by side I am thinking about doing a comparison with this product line. Unless there is some compelling reason not to... Pain originates with tissue damage and is reported to us by our wetware, which is controlled by what we think, and sometimes by what we smoke.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Feb 26, 2013)

SS are you running Co2?

Beech


----------



## superstoner1 (Feb 26, 2013)

SOMEBEECH said:


> SS are you running Co2?
> 
> Beech


Yes.......


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Feb 26, 2013)

How much did you have to pay for the Regs,and Monitor.
Ive got the tanks,Thanks.

Beech


----------



## superstoner1 (Feb 26, 2013)

Tanks are such a waste and the ongoing cost is much more. I believe I spent around $450 on a ppm3 monitor and a minigen generator. It costs me about $7-8 a month in propane.


----------



## OLD DUDE (Feb 26, 2013)

SOMEBEECH said:


> How much did you have to pay for the Regs,and Monitor.
> Ive got the tanks,Thanks.
> 
> Beech


tanks are a bitch, get a Mini Gen!!!


----------



## georgeforeman (Feb 26, 2013)

superstoner1 said:


> Old Dude grows such big buds he's breaking his back lifting them. That's my story and I'm sticking to it.


it sounds like a chronic problem


----------



## superstoner1 (Feb 26, 2013)

Best laugh all day


----------



## OLD DUDE (Feb 27, 2013)

That would be the problem if they weren't so fucking fluffy


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Feb 27, 2013)

superstoner1 said:


> Tanks are such a waste and the ongoing cost is much more. I believe I spent around $450 on a ppm3 monitor and a minigen generator. It costs me about $7-8 a month in propane.


Sold


OLD DUDE said:


> tanks are a bitch, get a Mini Gen!!!


Sold thanks guys,I have the tanks both for propane and Co2.My propane lantern just dont cut it.LOL
Beech


----------



## OLD DUDE (Feb 27, 2013)

Just a friendly reminder for you inexperienced, stoned, spaced cadet newbie growers, don't forget to turn the valves back so you don't just drain your new res!! Don't you judge me you mother fuckers, I'm a stoner


----------



## BleedsGreen (Feb 27, 2013)

OLD DUDE said:


> Just a friendly reminder for you inexperienced, stoned, spaced cadet newbie growers, don't forget to turn the valves back so you don't just drain your new res!! Don't you judge me you mother fuckers, I'm a stoner


Glad I am not the only one with Old Timers


----------



## superstoner1 (Feb 27, 2013)

OLD DUDE said:


> Just a friendly reminder for you inexperienced, stoned, spaced cadet newbie growers, don't forget to turn the valves back so you don't just drain your new res!! Don't you judge me you mother fuckers, I'm a stoner


Heres your sign, dumbass. Exactly why i went away from valves on my aero systems.


----------



## Crash/420 (Feb 27, 2013)

OLD DUDE said:


> Just a friendly reminder for you inexperienced, stoned, spaced cadet newbie growers, don't forget to turn the valves back so you don't just drain your new res!! Don't you judge me you mother fuckers, I'm a stoner


Shit wet floor!!!!!!!


----------



## OLD DUDE (Feb 27, 2013)

No, not this time!! I left the drain hose hooked up


----------



## Crash/420 (Feb 27, 2013)

Well thats a plus anyway!


----------



## Green Dragon 2 (Feb 27, 2013)

Hello Folks, I need some addvice I have an area of 3ftx5ftx7ft high. What would suggest for flowering and lights 3 or 4 rails and how many sites per rail? I do have some time as I am not going to run anything till fall as it gets very hot here 110 or hotter in the summer and it gets cold in the winter but if I run my light at night it should keep it warm at night and not get to hot. My house as a craw space under it I am going to check the temp under it to see if I can use this next summer to cool off my grow in the summer next year(Poor Mans AC). Icould use your suggestions and help please.

Thanks GD2


----------



## zer0ed (Feb 28, 2013)

*woot*
i finally caught up with this thread.
Funny thing, i did a rez change, and filled the rez with tap water and ClearX.
but got lazy and let it run like that for a week (in vegger)
and the plants looked happy, with just a little fade.
after about 8 days running tap water and clearx, i changed to a 50% veg nutes. and it burned two of the plants.
strange. so i reduced the strength to 33% (200-300ppm) 
wasnt expecting it to burn them like that,
and it's strange they were doing ok on the tap water/clearx


----------



## superstoner1 (Feb 28, 2013)

No, they were doing ok on their stored nutes until they ran low and the color started to fade. You sucked them clean.


----------



## nameno (Mar 1, 2013)

Hey SS, I been trying to give you a break,but now I got a ? that I want to be sure of the answer.I had planned to go with the bulb you use when I needed another one.I think it starts with a u,I know it when I see it. The question is last night an old friend came by,gave me a new bulb we had not talked about bulbs he just got a deal on some. I did not like the way it felt when I screwed it in,finally the question will it work correctly in a lumateck (purple 1) ballast?
The bulb I took out had 180 days @ 12 hours a day the filament was looking black on both end,didn't seem to be as hot as when new.
Good news,I think I told you in a pm I was getting a new leg,tried part of it on Tuesday,felt great! I hopefully in 30 days will be walking better than I have in a year or more.Yeeeh - Haww!!


----------



## superstoner1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Great on the leg. Must feel nice. I use ushio bulbs.


----------



## KingBass (Mar 1, 2013)

Hey SS, your WW is white widow, correct? Do you still think superskunk, grapefruit kush, and WW are your best producers? Thx in advance.


----------



## superstoner1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Yes. Yes, sort of, yes. I added an ak47 strain that is proving a good yielder and knocked gfk off the list.


----------



## nameno (Mar 1, 2013)

SS,there's that communication thing again,what I want to know is will an Ipower super hps 600w lamp burn correctly hooked to a lumateck ballast. Cheapest bulbs I've seen,scares me. I don't want to start a fire with a 25$ lamp. I plan next lamp I buy to be that brand you use. Hey got it down to 1 plant per bucket. Did the last 1 today never cut roots that short. I read where it was good to trim them so they would get more places to suck up nutes. Everyone have a great grow!!! Thanks SS !!


----------



## superstoner1 (Mar 1, 2013)

I really can only say that if it worries you its not worth it. I know nothing about either and have only ever used ushio and im so fucking high i cant remember the other one. Oh, hortilux. Oops.


----------



## Green Dragon 2 (Mar 2, 2013)

Hey SS, Do you have any suggestions to my post #1175 Thanks GD2


----------



## nameno (Mar 2, 2013)

Thanks SS! May all good things come your way!


----------



## OLD DUDE (Mar 2, 2013)

Hey SS, you do any filtering of the pond zyme before you put it in the res?? Lot of shit in the bottom of the res!!! I add it to a bit of water in a sealed jar, mix it up and then add to res. at that point, it could be run thru a strainer to get rid of the big shit but I'm not sure if that would remove the benificials???? I predict your responce will be, "I don't worry about it" but I just hate seeing that shit


----------



## OLD DUDE (Mar 2, 2013)

Green Dragon 2 said:


> Hey SS, Do you have any suggestions to my post #1175 Thanks GD2


I know I'm not SS, but, I would never bring in air from a crawl space!!! Nasty things live there!!!!! 1000 waters are always better but, it will be tough to keep temps down so ya might have to go with 600??? If ya got hoods with 8-10 inch vents and fans, ya might be able to get by with the 1000 water??? I would go with two rails and 3-4 plants per rail?? Just my opinion which doesn't really mean much

If I were in your position, I would actually give Nugbuckets Mainlining method a shot, which I would love to try with the rails but it is not quite as easy as it is with dirt! I say this because I would just like to try Mainlining


----------



## fandango (Mar 2, 2013)

I am back on page 20,

just soaking up some great Info for my hobby.

Thanks for this thread.


----------



## zer0ed (Mar 2, 2013)

Just placed an order with attitude, for their birthday promotion.
i wanted to get some undeniable good genetics. since most breeders/strains sound really hit and miss.
so i ordered some DJ shorts Blueberry. at $130 for a pack of 10 regular, i hope they serve me well. but since Sooo many have used blue for breeding so many strains over the past years, i hope i can't go wrong.

I have ordered from attitude twice in the past, and both times with no problems.
But i can never help but be nervous every time. 
How do you all shake the nervous/paranoid feelings when doing something similar?


----------



## sky rocket (Mar 2, 2013)

zer0ed said:


> Just placed an order with attitude, for their birthday promotion.
> i wanted to get some undeniable good genetics. since most breeders/strains sound really hit and miss.
> so i ordered some DJ shorts Blueberry. at $130 for a pack of 10 regular, i hope they serve me well. but since Sooo many have used blue for breeding so many strains over the past years, i hope i can't go wrong.
> 
> ...


i always use a p.o. Box


----------



## zer0ed (Mar 2, 2013)

sky rocket said:


> i always use a p.o. Box


unfortunately, attitude has posted all over their site, that they no longer ship to po boxes. so you wont be able to do that in the future.


----------



## superstoner1 (Mar 2, 2013)

OLD DUDE said:


> Hey SS, you do any filtering of the pond zyme before you put it in the res?? Lot of shit in the bottom of the res!!! I add it to a bit of water in a sealed jar, mix it up and then add to res. at that point, it could be run thru a strainer to get rid of the big shit but I'm not sure if that would remove the benificials???? I predict your responce will be, "I don't worry about it" but I just hate seeing that shit


I dont worry about it. Add it straight to res. And i have no filters on my pumps.


----------



## superstoner1 (Mar 2, 2013)

Everybody should check out the cheap seeds section at worldwide-marijuana-seeds.com
65 pages of seeds starting at $2 each for good strains.


----------



## zer0ed (Mar 2, 2013)

superstoner1 said:


> Everybody should check out the cheap seeds section at worldwide-marijuana-seeds.com
> 65 pages of seeds starting at $2 each for good strains.


holy crap! that website is twice as expensive as attitude!
$26 for a single seed of dj shorts blueberry. and $260 for a 10 pack!


----------



## Crash/420 (Mar 2, 2013)

zer0ed said:


> Just placed an order with attitude, for their birthday promotion.
> i wanted to get some undeniable good genetics. since most breeders/strains sound really hit and miss.
> so i ordered some DJ shorts Blueberry. at $130 for a pack of 10 regular, i hope they serve me well. but since Sooo many have used blue for breeding so many strains over the past years, i hope i can't go wrong.
> 
> ...


I just ordered 6 DNA genetics Kushberry to get the birthday promo!


----------



## superstoner1 (Mar 2, 2013)

zer0ed said:


> holy crap! that website is twice as expensive as attitude!
> $26 for a single seed of dj shorts blueberry. and $260 for a 10 pack!


Yo, dumbass, i said the cheap seeds section. Seeds that were $12-17 each last year now on sale.lol


----------



## superstoner1 (Mar 2, 2013)

Kushberry was one of my favorites until i lost it


----------



## OLD DUDE (Mar 2, 2013)

I sure hope you find it!!!!!


----------



## sky rocket (Mar 2, 2013)

zer0ed said:


> unfortunately, attitude has posted all over their site, that they no longer ship to po boxes. so you wont be able to do that in the future.


Hey zero they allow shipments to po boxes in certain countries only. I just so happened to live in a country that allows it. I just ordered some more beans today.


----------



## superstoner1 (Mar 2, 2013)

OLD DUDE said:


> I sure hope you find it!!!!!


I am on the search now and should know in about 20 days.


----------



## Green Dragon 2 (Mar 3, 2013)

Thanks Old Dude what is main lining, what section is it in? GD2


----------



## OLD DUDE (Mar 3, 2013)

Green Dragon 2 said:


> Thanks Old Dude what is main lining, what section is it in? GD2


https://www.rollitup.org/subcools-old-school-organics/542308-main-lining-thread.html


----------



## OLD DUDE (Mar 3, 2013)

Went thru Worldwide seeds and ended up with almost $500 worth of seeds)) might have to remove a few


----------



## superstoner1 (Mar 3, 2013)

Time to share mm.


----------



## OLD DUDE (Mar 3, 2013)

Just so all you guys know, if you take the time to go thru every breeder at WW seeds, you can find some REALLY good strains at a good price!!!!!!!!


----------



## oceangreen (Mar 3, 2013)

OLD DUDE said:


> I know I'm not SS, but, I would never bring in air from a crawl space!!! Nasty things live there!!!!! 1000 waters are always better but, it will be tough to keep temps down so ya might have to go with 600??? If ya got hoods with 8-10 inch vents and fans, ya might be able to get by with the 1000 water??? I would go with two rails and 3-4 plants per rail?? Just my opinion which doesn't really mean much
> 
> If I were in your position, I would actually give Nugbuckets Mainlining method a shot, which I would love to try with the rails but it is not quite as easy as it is with dirt! I say this because I would just like to try Mainlining



tried pond zyme..

like liquid stress zyme much better


----------



## oceangreen (Mar 3, 2013)

OLD DUDE said:


> Early veg 350, then 700 for the rest of veg, 900-1000 in flower! I don't do a flush at the end so, I just add water to the res the last couple weeks and let the ppms just drop off.


im gonna dissagree

500ppm on.5 meter is max in flower...on this system with kberry ppp bb,


----------



## oceangreen (Mar 3, 2013)

OLD DUDE said:


> tanks are a bitch, get a Mini Gen!!!


run teh mini gen..

love the thing...


----------



## oceangreen (Mar 3, 2013)

OLD DUDE said:


> Son of a bitch!! Another fucking herniated disk that might need surgery this is starting to get really annoying!!!!


dont operate bro.. take hgh or something..lol...


----------



## oceangreen (Mar 3, 2013)

Crash/420 said:


> I bought my hanna meter before I ever grew my first plant about a year ago, but it didn't have the manual with it and the guy at the hydro shop (that closed) didn't tell me about them drying out. I noticed it being funky about 2 weeks ago and found out about the solutions and stuff here in this thread. I think? Anyway I decided to just get a replacement probe for it and the 4 bottles of solution needed for it since it is gonna be a secondary check to the blue lab guardians.


get a continuous meter... for every tote


----------



## oceangreen (Mar 3, 2013)

what else did i miss


----------



## OLD DUDE (Mar 3, 2013)

oceangreen said:


> im gonna dissagree
> 
> 500ppm on.5 meter is max in flower...on this system with kberry ppp bb,


Disagree all ya want but that is 700 with my meters and that's were I run my veg!


----------



## superstoner1 (Mar 3, 2013)

Yeah damnit.


----------



## Crash/420 (Mar 3, 2013)

oceangreen said:


> get a continuous meter... for every tote


You must have missed this post!



Crash/420 said:


> I' sure I will go with the 2 blockbusters for now with 1000w. Also look what the weed fairy brought me today!


----------



## Crash/420 (Mar 3, 2013)

OLD DUDE said:


> Disagree all ya want but that is 700 with my meters and that's were I run my veg!


I was wondering if you guys were going with ec x 5 or ec x 7 for your ppm's.


----------



## superstoner1 (Mar 4, 2013)

My meter is a .7(.68 actually).


----------



## OLD DUDE (Mar 4, 2013)

^^^^^^What he said!!! I really like my new Wilwaukee 802!!!


----------



## botanistjjj (Mar 4, 2013)

@person who just got a 10 pack of bb seeds..lol i quoted the wrong person

tons of mutations in dj shorts bb, imo bb crosses keep the bb taste and are less fucked up growing


----------



## oceangreen (Mar 4, 2013)

OLD DUDE said:


> Disagree all ya want but that is 700 with my meters and that's were I run my veg!


I run my Veg at 600 at .7

flower at 700 tp 800 at .7.. anything more n i get burn

works fine....


----------



## oceangreen (Mar 4, 2013)

OLD DUDE said:


> ^^^^^^What he said!!! I really like my new Wilwaukee 802!!!


I run continuous meter on each rez...

cause im cooler..with a chiller for every rez..u can me mr. overdo... ..cause I waste more resources.. cause im more than likely a tard...therefore superior


----------



## oceangreen (Mar 4, 2013)

The reason I i Swish to continuous was ecause my bluelab was allover the place.. and would take for ever to take readings, then i realized it was off by 3.0 PH and could not be calibrated.. I was feeding at 4.0-5.0 ph for a year...

dont know how it still worked out...


----------



## OLD DUDE (Mar 4, 2013)

oceangreen said:


> I run my Veg at 600 at .7
> 
> flower at 700 tp 800 at .7.. anything more n i get burn
> 
> works fine....


Apparently something is not right cause you were bitching before about your yields??? I've let mine drift to 1500 cause I was lazy and not a bit of burn!!!


----------



## JRR Tokin (Mar 4, 2013)

Hey Super, i've got a couple questions for u but apologise in advance if been answerred a dozen times. Which parabolics dld u go with and who offers best value on a mini split? Also, do u guys think it'd work to build an enclosed window box on inside, for the outside half of mini split? Thx


----------



## superstoner1 (Mar 4, 2013)

Cant remember on the parabolics. Lg was the winner for me on minisplits and westcoastwholesale was best deal. NO.


----------



## JRR Tokin (Mar 4, 2013)

Cool. So maybe a window unit would suffice for one grow. Im not on ground floor so mini might be out for now. Considering all three stations from seed at once.


----------



## superstoner1 (Mar 4, 2013)

There are outside on the wall mounting brackets and also longer ac lines to run from ground up.


----------



## 420circuit (Mar 4, 2013)

oceangreen said:


> The reason I i Swish to continuous was ecause my bluelab was allover the place.. and would take for ever to take readings, then i realized it was off by 3.0 PH and could not be calibrated.. I was feeding at 4.0-5.0 ph for a year...
> 
> dont know how it still worked out...


]

The Milwaukee pH tester for about $10 US is working better/faster than the Blue Lab unit that cost 7 times as much. The little yellow meter works great and because of the speed of operation is my daily go to meter. When I get something unexpected I grab the Blue Lab and wait for it to measure, about a minute or so, then test another sample with it and go back to be sure, then make the adjustment. Point is the cheaper meter from Milwaukee works better and costs less. Still good to have a couple meters in case one goes whacko.


----------



## oceangreen (Mar 5, 2013)

OLD DUDE said:


> Apparently something is not right cause you were bitching before about your yields??? I've let mine drift to 1500 cause I was lazy and not a bit of burn!!!


a big part of that yield issue was because I need to get those blockbuster hoods...my distrubistion of lighting is off, by using 2 600's bare..

and also yes, the Ph was off... a bit...

I am getting 16oz from each system atm.. I jusled dailed in the kberry perfecting, took best clones..

fixed PH...

I should be in the right place from now own...

and when i get the blockbusters in.. thats the bread and butter


----------



## oceangreen (Mar 5, 2013)

JRR Tokin said:


> Cool. So maybe a window unit would suffice for one grow. Im not on ground floor so mini might be out for now. Considering all three stations from seed at once.


dont do a window ac and give yourself away... that thing will seep that oder outside and its just gonna look odd..

install a split on your own.. its pretty simple... all the way to the breaker...
and then its still simple..

mounting the brackets is the kinda tricky part...


----------



## JRR Tokin (Mar 5, 2013)

oceangreen said:


> dont do a window ac and give yourself away... that thing will seep that oder outside and its just gonna look odd..
> 
> install a split on your own.. its pretty simple... all the way to the breaker...
> and then its still simple..
> ...


Live in a condo for now and multiple floors up so I don't think a mini or a window unit on the outside would be terribly wise. Yuck. Thanks for the input Super and OG.


----------



## OLD DUDE (Mar 5, 2013)

JRR Tokin said:


> Live in a condo for now and multiple floors up so I don't think a mini or a window unit on the outside would be terribly wise. Yuck. Thanks for the input Super and OG.


You could do a portable AC, which are not very efficient but would get the job done! Put a filter on the exhaust to resuce oders, if it doesn't effect the way it runs!!!


----------



## OLD DUDE (Mar 5, 2013)

oceangreen said:


> dont do a window ac and give yourself away... that thing will seep that oder outside and its just gonna look odd..
> 
> install a split on your own.. its pretty simple... all the way to the breaker...
> and then its still simple..
> ...


Their is only one do it yourself minisplit that I know of, Ideal Air! All others need to be charged by someone with the proper equipment!!!


----------



## OLD DUDE (Mar 5, 2013)

oceangreen said:


> a big part of that yield issue was because I need to get those blockbuster hoods...my distrubistion of lighting is off, by using 2 600's bare..
> 
> and also yes, the Ph was off... a bit...
> 
> ...


My point is, not saying it has never happened before but, never heard of anyone having issues with that low of ppms! I question the readings???? Not saying your numbers are incorrect, just sounds odd!!!


----------



## JRR Tokin (Mar 5, 2013)

Thanks for your input, Old Dude. So SS's LG required somebody to charge it?


----------



## JRR Tokin (Mar 5, 2013)

How bout some parabolics feedback from others. So I've seen that Grener's report and I'm sorta confused now. Here's one from plantlighting hydroponics: http://www.plantlightinghydroponics.com/sunlight-parabolic-white-reflector-48-p-3570.html

I have two hoods now at just under 2 ft X 2 ft, using 1000 w but their footprint is basically good for one SS station each. I'm looking to cover 3 stations with two lights and prob need a rail or different reflectors.


----------



## cheechZS (Mar 5, 2013)

A mini split a/c comes charged u just have to open the valves on the condenser when u get the lines hooked up.


----------



## JRR Tokin (Mar 5, 2013)

cheechZS said:


> A mini split a/c comes charged u just have to open the valves on the condenser when u get the lines hooked up.


Cool, thanks. How much noise do they make?


----------



## OLD DUDE (Mar 5, 2013)

cheechZS said:


> A mini split a/c comes charged u just have to open the valves on the condenser when u get the lines hooked up.


That's not true!!!!!!!!!!!! Ideal Air is the only one that i know of that is pre charged!!! I'm not saying that there are not others but most do not come pre charged!! SS had to have someone come and charge his!!!!!!!


----------



## OLD DUDE (Mar 5, 2013)

JRR Tokin said:


> How bout some parabolics feedback from others. So I've seen that Grener's report and I'm sorta confused now. Here's one from plantlighting hydroponics: http://www.plantlightinghydroponics.com/sunlight-parabolic-white-reflector-48-p-3570.html
> 
> I have two hoods now at just under 2 ft X 2 ft, using 1000 w but their footprint is basically good for one SS station each. I'm looking to cover 3 stations with two lights and prob need a rail or different reflectors.


Do not go that route!!! The only times I have seen them used is in big rooms or on a light mover!! SS tried them and they did not work out for him!!! Too much of a hot spot directly under the bulbs!!!

i reread your post, they might work for you on a light mover????


----------



## JRR Tokin (Mar 5, 2013)

Thanks OD. Maybe a light rail with my existing hoods would be my best bet.


----------



## cheechZS (Mar 5, 2013)

OLD DUDE said:


> That's not true!!!!!!!!!!!! Ideal Air is the only one that i know of that is pre charged!!! I'm not saying that there are not others but most do not come pre charged!! SS had to have someone come and charge his!!!!!!![/ maybe cuz your buying it online? I'm an hvac guy and trust me most do come charged!!


----------



## OLD DUDE (Mar 5, 2013)

I think SS used two 1000 waters over three racks with no movers for a long time with great success!!!


----------



## OLD DUDE (Mar 5, 2013)

cheechZS said:


> OLD DUDE said:
> 
> 
> > That's not true!!!!!!!!!!!! Ideal Air is the only one that i know of that is pre charged!!! I'm not saying that there are not others but most do not come pre charged!! SS had to have someone come and charge his!!!!!!![/ maybe cuz your buying it online? I'm an hvac guy and trust me most do come charged!!
> ...


----------



## JRR Tokin (Mar 5, 2013)

OLD DUDE said:


> I think SS used two 1000 waters over three racks with no movers for a long time with great success!!!


True but I think my reflectors are pretty cheap. Just doesn't seem like the footprint is adequate unless they're 3 ft off the tops. They're sealed no name hoods basically, with glass dimensions being just under 2 ft X 2 ft.


----------



## superstoner1 (Mar 5, 2013)

JRR Tokin said:


> Thanks for your input, Old Dude. So SS's LG required somebody to charge it?


No. Almost, if not, all minis come precharged, but that charge is in the outside unit and is released when valves are opened. But most will need to have the refridgerent lines vacuumed out by someone with the equipment. Ideal aire is the only one i know of that is "plug and play". The lines are attached to the inside unit and sealed with a quick connect, this allows for not needing any special equipment or service calls.


----------



## superstoner1 (Mar 5, 2013)

JRR Tokin said:


> Cool, thanks. How much noise do they make?


The guy that vacuumed my lines asked when i was going to turn it on, it was running and only about three feet away. Very quiet.


----------



## OLD DUDE (Mar 5, 2013)

superstoner1 said:


> No. Almost, if not, all minis come precharged, but that charge is in the outside unit and is released when valves are opened. But most will need to have the refridgerent lines vacuumed out by someone with the equipment. Ideal aire is the only one i know of that is "plug and play". The lines are attached to the inside unit and sealed with a quick connect, this allows for not needing any special equipment or service calls.


OK, me bad on the pre charged, it is the vacuuming I was talking about!!


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Mar 5, 2013)

superstoner1 said:


> No. Almost, if not, all minis come precharged, but that charge is in the outside unit and is released when valves are opened. But most will need to have the refridgerent lines vacuumed out by someone with the equipment. Ideal aire is the only one i know of that is "plug and play". The lines are attached to the inside unit and sealed with a quick connect, this allows for not needing any special equipment or service calls.


If you had a set of gauges just crack one side and bleed it,Do it all the time.
There preset for a distance also,So if its gonna be a long run of freon lines,might run low on Charge.
SS those brass connections are none to leak,So look for oil around and need to be real tight!!
Beech


----------



## superstoner1 (Mar 6, 2013)

Not a fan of just bleeding.. this iis not the correct way because it leaves moisture in the system and moisture in an ac system is the worst thing for it. I have seen with my eyes the difference of a system just bled and then vacuumed and the vacuumed way was considerably colder from the vents. Plus removing moisture will lead to a much longer life span of the compressor.


----------



## nameno (Mar 6, 2013)

Hey SS I finally got those 4 plants in 4 buckets. The best 1 was last in the bucket,it's the 1 that I wonder what to do about if anything? When I took the others out I got all the roots I could,that means what I couldn't reach is laying dead around the good roots on the best of the bunch. I think I remember you said that would cause some kind of bacteria,or root rot,something I don't want.I could cut the roots short,I don't like that right in the middle of flower,or maybe you didn't say that & I could let it ride 3 or 4 more weeks to completion.Thanks Peace


----------



## oceangreen (Mar 6, 2013)

JRR Tokin said:


> How bout some parabolics feedback from others. So I've seen that Grener's report and I'm sorta confused now. Here's one from plantlighting hydroponics: http://www.plantlightinghydroponics.com/sunlight-parabolic-white-reflector-48-p-3570.html
> 
> I have two hoods now at just under 2 ft X 2 ft, using 1000 w but their footprint is basically good for one SS station each. I'm looking to cover 3 stations with two lights and prob need a rail or different reflectors.



we have agreed, blockbusters are the way to go... with this system


----------



## oceangreen (Mar 6, 2013)

LOL, guys.. my relay timer,,, broke downn....

back to 500w leds until... i get a replacement...

whats with all my crap breaking...


----------



## superstoner1 (Mar 6, 2013)

Dont buy crap.lol


----------



## stone's (Mar 6, 2013)

Now what if your running 4 SS systems

I'm wanting to harvest every 2 weeks. My setup is roughly 5.5' x 8.5'

I have always run 1000's and do great, but am wondering about such a large footprint

Wanting to hear your thoughts!


----------



## superstoner1 (Mar 6, 2013)

You wont fit 4 of my systems in that area unless you go 2 rails per unit. I run 3 in a 6x10 room with about 1-1.5' around front and one side for equipment and work area.


----------



## OLD DUDE (Mar 6, 2013)

Hey SS, that WW is kicking some ass! It's out growing everything around it!!! Is that typical?? Looks to be a great pheno!!!!!!!!


----------



## OLD DUDE (Mar 6, 2013)

Here is a list of seeds that I have collected over the last few months!!!
Seeds 
TGA. Big Budda Cheese 10 Female 
Ace of Spades-10 Sensi Skunk 10
Quazy Train-10. Serious Seeds Kali Mist 10
Jilly Bean-10 Next Gwneration Grapefruit Kush 10
Chernobyl-5. Burmese Kush 10
Agent Orange-10. 1 each Humbolt: Blue Dream, OG Kush, PineSkunk


Nirvana
PPP-10
White Widow-5


Greenhouse
White Widow-2
Big Bang-5


Blue Tara-11
Head Trip-11
Jabba's Sister-11
Tranquil Elaphantizer-11
Goji OG-11
Dream Lotus-11


Hog-2
Hollands Hope-2
AK47-6
Bomb Seeds Berry Bomb 10
Regular Cannabis Seeds - 10 seeds BOM03001£24.99Bomb Seeds THC Bomb
Regular Cannabis Seeds - 10 seeds BOMP2991£24.99Humboldt Seed Organisation OG Kush
Feminized Cannabis Seeds - 05 seeds HUMK1511£34.23Ministry of Cannabis Kandahar
Feminized Cannabis Seeds - 05 seeds MING2611£25.99FEMINIZED UFO #1 Positronics Seeds Jack Diesel
FEMINIZED UFO #11FREEFreebie/BOGOFFEMINIZED UFO #2 Positronics Seeds SuperCheese Express
FEMINIZED UFO #21FREEFreebie/BOGOFFEMINIZED UFO #3 Positronics Seeds Grapefruit
FEMINIZED UFO #31FREEFreebie/BOGOFFEMINIZED UFO #4 BlimBurn Seeds AK Automatic
FEMINIZED UFO #41FREEFreebie/BOGOFEmerald Triangle Seeds Blueberry Headband
BIRTHDAY PROMO1FREEFreebie/BOGOFFemale Seeds White Widow x Big Bud
BIRTHDAY PROMO1FREEFreebie/BOGOFG13 Labs Chocolate Heaven
BIRTHDAY PROMO1FREEFreebie/BOGOFBodhi Seeds Goji OG (2 x REG)
BIRTHDAY PROMO1FREEFreebie/BOGOFDNA Genetics Limited Seeds Snowcap LA
BIRTHDAY PROMO1FREEFreebie/BOGOFDelicious Seeds AUTO Cheese Candy
BIRTHDAY PROMO1FREEFreebie/BOGOFDinafem Seeds Critical +
BIRTHDAY PROMO1FREEFreebie/BOGOFHumboldt Seed Organisation Bubba Kush (2 x REG)
BIRTHDAY PROMO1FREEFreebie/BOGOFHumboldt Seed Organisation Sour Diesel #2
HUME1512FREEFreebie/BOGOF

And a shit load of freebies too!!!


----------



## superstoner1 (Mar 6, 2013)

OLD DUDE said:


> Hey SS, that WW is kicking some ass! It's out growing everything around it!!! Is that typical?? Looks to be a great pheno!!!!!!!!


It is. It is. I really have just started getting serious with it and have 3 huge ones cutting this week and 6 going in next system. The buds are like golf balls and dense. Even the upper parts of the branches are much thicker than other strains.


----------



## superstoner1 (Mar 6, 2013)

Od, you need some help on pheno finding in those seeds just let me know.


----------



## stone's (Mar 6, 2013)

Do you have any current pics of your setup??


----------



## OLD DUDE (Mar 7, 2013)

stone's said:


> Do you have any current pics of your setup??


Oops, wrong post!


----------



## OLD DUDE (Mar 7, 2013)

superstoner1 said:


> Od, you need some help on pheno finding in those seeds just let me know.


That's kinda what I had in mind!! Pick some out! I think I am going to pop a new strain every 4 weeks! And I am going to continue added every month too!!!


----------



## OLD DUDE (Mar 7, 2013)

Just ordered the following too
10 Big Bomb - Regular 
10 Wonder Woman - Regular
10 Papaya - Regular 
10	Top Skunk 44 - Regular
10	Hash Bomb - Regular
10	Mango - Regular
10 Leda Uno - Regular
10	Haze Special - Regular
2 Free Feminized Seeds
10 California Special Regular
10	Bahia Blackhead Refulare


----------



## JRR Tokin (Mar 7, 2013)

oceangreen said:


> we have agreed, blockbusters are the way to go... with this system


Sweet, I'll roll with those when I can buy a couple. Thanks.


----------



## JRR Tokin (Mar 7, 2013)

superstoner1 said:


> It is. It is. I really have just started getting serious with it and have 3 huge ones cutting this week and 6 going in next system. The buds are like golf balls and dense. Even the upper parts of the branches are much thicker than other strains.


So upon reviewing this thread, I decided to roll w/ Nirvana's WW, Sensi Super Skunk, and a little Blue Dream as well for the B'day Promo. I'm not sure if these breeders were the best choice but hopefully I'll be able to keep you guys posted...if interested. LOL. You guys use a particular breeder more than another?


----------



## superstoner1 (Mar 7, 2013)

I couldnt even tell you a single breeder of any of my strains. Most were gifted as clones and some i just dont remember. I do know i love DNA genetics and will never ever allow another dutch passion strain in my grow.


----------



## JRR Tokin (Mar 7, 2013)

Sounds like you always get the hook up, SS. LOL

1) From seed, you guys think 4 wks is enough time before flowering or prob 6? 
2) Oh and how long are you guys typically vegging your clones after they've rooted? Seems like I recall Super saying go by height. No?


----------



## superstoner1 (Mar 7, 2013)

Its good to have friends and a friend with weed is a friend indeed. I veg about 30-34 days now because i like tall plants all bent to hell with big knots in the stems and big buds on those.


----------



## OLD DUDE (Mar 7, 2013)

superstoner1 said:


> I couldnt even tell you a single breeder of any of my strains. Most were gifted as clones and some i just dont remember. I do know i love DNA genetics and will never ever allow another dutch passion strain in my grow.


Well, I take it you won't be wanting the Orange Bud, it's Dutch Passion what happened, I take it you had a few extra seeds


----------



## BleedsGreen (Mar 7, 2013)

superstoner1 said:


> I couldnt even tell you a single breeder of any of my strains. Most were gifted as clones and some i just dont remember. I do know i love DNA genetics and will never ever allow another dutch passion strain in my grow.


SS what was your issue with Dutch Passion? I have 2 blueberry from them going now and they look great. Luckily for me, I only got the one 5 pack of those, if SS don't like me there has to be a reason.


----------



## JRR Tokin (Mar 7, 2013)

Sorry for all the questions guys, but what do you all use IN ADDITION TO a chiller to regulate rez temps? What kind of thermostat turns pump on and off to the worts/coils? Or do you just set chiller at 68 degrees and let it run? Thx in advance.


----------



## superstoner1 (Mar 7, 2013)

OLD DUDE said:


> Well, I take it you won't be wanting the Orange Bud, it's Dutch Passion what happened, I take it you had a few extra seeds


Most hermies of any known breeder. Seeded me out.


----------



## superstoner1 (Mar 7, 2013)

BleedsGreen said:


> SS what was your issue with Dutch Passion? I have 2 blueberry from them going now and they look great. Luckily for me, I only got the one 5 pack of those, if SS don't like me there has to be a reason.


Dutch passion blueberry is the most hermie prone strain ever put to market. Cocksuckers.


----------



## superstoner1 (Mar 7, 2013)

JRR Tokin said:


> Sorry for all the questions guys, but what do you all use IN ADDITION TO a chiller to regulate rez temps? What kind of thermostat turns pump on and off to the worts/coils? Or do you just set chiller at 68 degrees and let it run? Thx in advance.


No. You need a thermostatically controlled switch. I forget my brand but heavy duty and well built with a long wire on thermometer and digital controls with adjustable variance points runs about $80-100.


----------



## JRR Tokin (Mar 7, 2013)

Ok, so something like this maybe: http://www.plantlightinghydroponics.com/cap-tmpdne-adjustable-heatingcooling-thermostat-p-360.html

Edit- whoops, guess that's not digital.

Haven't used controllers much but maybe cap temp and co2 controller in one would work, killing two birds w one stone per se...


----------



## superstoner1 (Mar 7, 2013)

That will work, i use that to control veg room fan.


----------



## Crash/420 (Mar 7, 2013)

JRR Tokin said:


> Ok, so something like this maybe: http://www.plantlightinghydroponics.com/cap-tmpdne-adjustable-heatingcooling-thermostat-p-360.html
> 
> Edit- whoops, guess that's not digital.
> 
> Haven't used controllers much but maybe cap temp and co2 controller in one would work, killing two birds w one stone per se...





superstoner1 said:


> That will work, i use that to control veg room fan.



I wondered the same thing, but was gonna wait until later on in my build to worry about it and now I don't have to because I have a couple of those laying around already!


----------



## oceangreen (Mar 8, 2013)

Crash/420 said:


> I wondered the same thing, but was gonna wait until later on in my build to worry about it and now I don't have to because I have a couple of those laying around already!


just get a small chiller for each rez..

its wont cost much more... and much more efficient and easier to manage..


----------



## oceangreen (Mar 8, 2013)

superstoner1 said:


> Dutch passion blueberry is the most hermie prone strain ever put to market. Cocksuckers.


dutch passion in general..

DP euforia, hermied alot..

alot of there strains hermie...


----------



## oceangreen (Mar 8, 2013)

superstoner1 said:


> I couldnt even tell you a single breeder of any of my strains. Most were gifted as clones and some i just dont remember. I do know i love DNA genetics and will never ever allow another dutch passion strain in my grow.


yep DNA gentics is are high quality seeds


----------



## oceangreen (Mar 8, 2013)

JRR Tokin said:


> So upon reviewing this thread, I decided to roll w/ Nirvana's WW, Sensi Super Skunk, and a little Blue Dream as well for the B'day Promo. I'm not sure if these breeders were the best choice but hopefully I'll be able to keep you guys posted...if interested. LOL. You guys use a particular breeder more than another?


Nirvana is good. try Nirvana PPP.
SENSI WW, and BB(watch out for high ppms).. are real good too


----------



## OLD DUDE (Mar 8, 2013)

JRR Tokin said:


> Sorry for all the questions guys, but what do you all use IN ADDITION TO a chiller to regulate rez temps? What kind of thermostat turns pump on and off to the worts/coils? Or do you just set chiller at 68 degrees and let it run? Thx in advance.


I have mine set up on a timer that turns the chiller and pump on once a day for 2 hours which brings brings the temps down to 65. Not sure if I'm hurting my yield but I've never had any issues!


----------



## georgeforeman (Mar 8, 2013)

superstoner1 said:


> It is. It is. I really have just started getting serious with it and have 3 huge ones cutting this week and 6 going in next system. The buds are like golf balls and dense. Even the upper parts of the branches are much thicker than other strains.


did that come from me?

btw, super skunk is finally going into flower next week.


----------



## OLD DUDE (Mar 8, 2013)

georgeforeman said:


> did that come from me?
> 
> btw, super skunk is finally going into flower next week.


Well, if it is, thanks my friend


----------



## JRR Tokin (Mar 8, 2013)

OLD DUDE said:


> I have mine set up on a timer that turns the chiller and pump on once a day for 2 hours which brings brings the temps down to 65. Not sure if I'm hurting my yield but I've never had any issues!


Not a bad idea I suppose to simply turn on chiller and pump once or more per day and lower temp slightly below target. Cheaper option anyways. Thanks.

Super, on another note, why do you suggest no Great White or Pondzyme the last phase of flowering?

Thanks everybody for helping w questions!


----------



## superstoner1 (Mar 8, 2013)

georgeforeman said:


> did that come from me?
> 
> btw, super skunk is finally going into flower next week.


George i do believe that it did. Im really excited to see yield on these 3 i am chopping tomorrow, i was just looking at them and i will not be surprised to see 3.5-4 oz per. Still trying to find that strain that will give me 3 pounds every three weeks.


----------



## superstoner1 (Mar 8, 2013)

On that recipe i was using gw and that shit was expensive and i figured that the odds were in my favor the last three weeks of not having root issues. I do use pz in last change now.


----------



## Crash/420 (Mar 8, 2013)

superstoner1 said:


> Still trying to find that strain that will give me 3 pounds every three weeks.


Man I can only dream!!!


----------



## legaleyes13 (Mar 9, 2013)

Hey Superstoner, I've seen a bunch of your posts though I've never interacted with you personally, and you seem to know your stuff when it comes to aero. So my question is, will a 1056gph pump work for 64 sprayers? The manufacturer claims that the sprayers use only 10-15gph each, but I don't know whether to trust that? Moreover, do you think 64 sites (4x4 table/4 plants per sqft) is too much for a 1000watt? I was initially going to go with 49, but was inspired by another poster on this forum who has great results to go with 64, and trim all fan leaves after 3wk into flower. For the record, I will be going perpetual like you do. Here's a link to the sprayers I want to use http://www.lowes.com/pd_87864-1029-MLM-15_0__?productId=1103193


----------



## superstoner1 (Mar 9, 2013)

Do yourself a favor and get the red misters from berryhilldrip.com. 64 is a shitload in a 4x4 area. Half that should be good. I run 1 per plant. Make sure to use 3/4-1" as delivery manifold to keep pressure up.


----------



## legaleyes13 (Mar 9, 2013)

Well 64 will definitely be a little bit tight, but I will be lollipopping so it's not insanity... at least I hope it won't be. I've done 8'' apart before, but never 6''. Are those sprayers the ones that you use? If so, how often do they get clogged??


----------



## OLD DUDE (Mar 9, 2013)

legaleyes13 said:


> Hey Superstoner, I've seen a bunch of your posts though I've never interacted with you personally, and you seem to know your stuff when it comes to aero. So my question is, will a 1056gph pump work for 64 sprayers? The manufacturer claims that the sprayers use only 10-15gph each, but I don't know whether to trust that? Moreover, do you think 64 sites (4x4 table/4 plants per sqft) is too much for a 1000watt? I was initially going to go with 49, but was inspired by another poster on this forum who has great results to go with 64, and trim all fan leaves after 3wk into flower. For the record, I will be going perpetual like you do. Here's a link to the sprayers I want to use http://www.lowes.com/pd_87864-1029-MLM-15_0__?productId=1103193


Are you saying you are going to run 64 plants per 4x4 feet????


----------



## superstoner1 (Mar 9, 2013)

legaleyes13 said:


> Well 64 will definitely be a little bit tight, but I will be lollipopping so it's not insanity... at least I hope it won't be. I've done 8'' apart before, but never 6''. Are those sprayers the ones that you use? If so, how often do they get clogged??


Yes i run the red sprayers. I have never had one clog or if it did it never caused a problem. There is no.such thing as lollipopping that many plants in that small area. You will work your ass off for less yield, trust me.i went from 21 plants to 12 plants in same area with much more yield and much less work. I just never did get that cram as many as you can into a small area idea. All it gets you is small buds.


----------



## superstoner1 (Mar 9, 2013)

Ok guys that three pound barrier is going to be hit sometime soon. I just finished trimming and jarring an ak47 that was dead on 4oz minus a couple test buds. I may be very happy with the ww that were in the same system as they look to be a bit bigger.


----------



## legaleyes13 (Mar 9, 2013)

Like I said, I've done 8'' apart for sometime and it worked out fine, lollipopped just fine. Yes it's a little more work, but I'm generally fine with that. But now that I'm getting back into it I'm doing my due diligence. I respect your opinion and will take your advice and scale it back to 49... Have you ever tried that type of SOG? You mentioned scaling back from 21 to 12, but I don't know how big your area is...


----------



## superstoner1 (Mar 10, 2013)

I run three systems, each with 12 plants in a 6x10 room with 3000w.


----------



## OLD DUDE (Mar 10, 2013)

superstoner1 said:


> I run three systems, each with 12 plants in a 6x10 room with 3000w.


I have never asked you this and am not sure why! If you had unlimited space and had 4 1000 watters, how would you set it up? I have it set up as follows per each 1000w!! Four rails with 5 plants per rail for a total of 20 plants per light with about a 5x5 footprint! I harvest tommorow and the next day with new ones going into flower Wed. Am planning on going down to 4 plants per rail for a total of 16 per 1000w! I'm pretty happy with yields but less plants would always be better!


----------



## OLD DUDE (Mar 10, 2013)

superstoner1 said:


> I run three systems, each with 12 plants in a 6x10 room with 3000w.


Damn, that's 1 1/2 gpw!!!!!!! That's the same yields I'm getting, 1 pound per week, but I have 1000 more watts!!! Hell, if you get to that point you don't need to even bother with new strains


----------



## superstoner1 (Mar 10, 2013)

OLD DUDE said:


> I have never asked you this and am not sure why! If you had unlimited space and had 4 1000 watters, how would you set it up? I have it set up as follows per each 1000w!! Four rails with 5 plants per rail for a total of 20 plants per light with about a 5x5 footprint! I harvest tommorow and the next day with new ones going into flower Wed. Am planning on going down to 4 plants per rail for a total of 16 per 1000w! I'm pretty happy with yields but less plants would always be better!


I would go an extra week on veg and knock the sites down to 3 per rail..


----------



## JRR Tokin (Mar 10, 2013)

superstoner1 said:


> On that recipe i was using gw and that shit was expensive and i figured that the odds were in my favor the last three weeks of not having root issues. I do use pz in last change now.


Ok, thanks. That makes sense.


----------



## BleedsGreen (Mar 10, 2013)

superstoner1 said:


> On that recipe i was using gw and that shit was expensive and i figured that the odds were in my favor the last three weeks of not having root issues. I do use pz in last change now.


SS, I am using your recipe but it uses the GW, what is the calculation for replacing that with the PZ? Do you have the new recipe posted somewhere?

Thanks,


----------



## OLD DUDE (Mar 10, 2013)

superstoner1 said:


> I would go an extra week on veg and knock the sites down to 3 per rail..


I'm scared to cut it back that much!!!(said in a pussy like voice) But, I guess I will!!


----------



## superstoner1 (Mar 10, 2013)

OLD DUDE said:


> I'm scared to cut it back that much!!!(said in a pussy like voice) But, I guess I will!!


Here chicky chicky chicky.


----------



## superstoner1 (Mar 10, 2013)

BleedsGreen said:


> SS, I am using your recipe but it uses the GW, what is the calculation for replacing that with the PZ? Do you have the new recipe posted somewhere?
> 
> Thanks,


Just add half a scoop to a 50 gal res at changes and about quarter scoop every 4-5 days. NO.


----------



## oceangreen (Mar 10, 2013)

SS, u want the strain that will give you 3 p.

DNA kushbeery, trust me


----------



## oceangreen (Mar 10, 2013)

finally, i proper accurate PH meter and switched to LEDs because timers wents out. 

LEDs are better than bare bulbs. I got 1000w leds on each rail...looks like 2 p this next run


----------



## superstoner1 (Mar 10, 2013)

oceangreen said:


> SS, u want the strain that will give you 3 p.
> 
> DNA kushbeery, trust me


If you are screwing with me, then screw you. Ask old dude if you are not.lol


----------



## OLD DUDE (Mar 10, 2013)

That's pretty funny


----------



## nameno (Mar 10, 2013)

SS,or OD What happens to the white stuff that looks like snow on the leaves ? Could I have the light to close? When the snow is gone the leaves look shiney like they been polished.I think in the AM the snow will be back(hope). Thank for the help!


----------



## BleedsGreen (Mar 10, 2013)

Here are some shots of my first attempt 6 weeks into flower, thanks all for your help on this journey.


Blueberry


Deadhead


Mobydick


The attached are Lemon OG


----------



## superstoner1 (Mar 10, 2013)

Very sweet dude. I fucking love it when somebody gets it.


----------



## BleedsGreen (Mar 11, 2013)

superstoner1 said:


> Very sweet dude. I fucking love it when somebody gets it.


I wouldn't have been able to "get it" without help from you all! Thanks again!


----------



## OLD DUDE (Mar 11, 2013)

Good job Bleeds!!!!!


----------



## OLD DUDE (Mar 11, 2013)

nameno said:


> SS,or OD What happens to the white stuff that looks like snow on the leaves ? Could I have the light to close? When the snow is gone the leaves look shiney like they been polished.I think in the AM the snow will be back(hope). Thank for the help!


The only thing I can think of is powdery mildew???


----------



## BleedsGreen (Mar 11, 2013)

OLD DUDE said:


> Good job Bleeds!!!!!


Thanks Old Dude! Again I couldn't have gotten this far with the Aero system without everyone's help here. I am so thankful for all of your support on this Journey.


----------



## BleedsGreen (Mar 11, 2013)

Threw another rail system in the room tonight, need to hang the 600 tomorrow. Only had 7 plants ready, I only build them with 8 sites 2 rails, 4 sites each to a 25 gallon res. But the 7 I moved really were ready and I didn't need any more clones off of them really needed to move some over into their spots in the vegger! I really love this set-up! Thanks again everyone for all the help!

I am just beat, so I called it quits before getting the third light up, I am sure one night with the light high above them ain't gonna kill me. Been working at regular job 23 days straight, until yesterday first day off in 23 days, wtf I gotta get another job! It should calm down, just been one mishap after another their recently.


----------



## oceangreen (Mar 11, 2013)

superstoner1 said:


> If you are screwing with me, then screw you. Ask old dude if you are not.lol



seriously give it a shot. with the right pheno,


i haven't found better


----------



## oceangreen (Mar 11, 2013)

OLD DUDE said:


> I'm scared to cut it back that much!!!(said in a pussy like voice) But, I guess I will!!


its better. I do it the SS way.

3 rails 3 sites. 4 weeks vegs. def better yeild and easier to manage than 12 sites

cake


----------



## oceangreen (Mar 12, 2013)

BleedsGreen said:


> Thanks Old Dude! Again I couldn't have gotten this far with the Aero system without everyone's help here. I am so thankful for all of your support on this Journey.


good job, now turn it perpetual 3 or 4 stage, add co2.. 1000's air-cooled blockbusters


----------



## JRR Tokin (Mar 12, 2013)

Hey Super, I'm thinking about doing all 3 stations together just for the time being. Having said that, when would you consider moving veg plants to the rails? I'm thinking go as long as they have space in aero then switch to rails and veg some more before 12/12. Has anybody here tried the whole process in the rails?


----------



## 420circuit (Mar 12, 2013)

JRR Tokin said:


> Hey Super, I'm thinking about doing all 3 stations together just for the time being. Having said that, when would you consider moving veg plants to the rails? I'm thinking go as long as they have space in aero then switch to rails and veg some more before 12/12. Has anybody here tried the whole process in the rails?


I asked the same question to SB recently when I saw very small plants in a picture of his rails and he said that yes, you can veg in the rails, it is all about the light cycle. Seems that a lot of folks are using 24 hours of light during veg to drive the plants faster. The trigger for the plants to change to flowering mode is darkness, somewhere around 12 hours of complete uninterrupted darkness. The science behind this is pretty remarkable, how the chemicals in the plant respond to the light cycle. The take away from this is that we need to respect the dark periods to make the plant do what we want. And of course the nutes should be appropriate for the stage of the plant.


----------



## JRR Tokin (Mar 12, 2013)

Thanks man. I appreciate your input. I guess the better question is do they grow (veg) as well in NFT (rails) as in the aero vegger?


----------



## BleedsGreen (Mar 12, 2013)

JRR Tokin said:


> Hey Super, I'm thinking about doing all 3 stations together just for the time being. Having said that, when would you consider moving veg plants to the rails? I'm thinking go as long as they have space in aero then switch to rails and veg some more before 12/12. Has anybody here tried the whole process in the rails?


That is how I started with my first two rails as at that time I didn't have any clue this system is meant to run perpetual. Now I got the vegger and cloner going and I am Happy, Happy, Happy as old Phil would say!


----------



## oceangreen (Mar 12, 2013)

JRR Tokin said:


> Hey Super, I'm thinking about doing all 3 stations together just for the time being. Having said that, when would you consider moving veg plants to the rails? I'm thinking go as long as they have space in aero then switch to rails and veg some more before 12/12. Has anybody here tried the whole process in the rails?



yah its fine... roots wont clog.. i have had monster in there....


----------



## oceangreen (Mar 12, 2013)

Ok every one...

I have a very good simple recipe for VEG using the EXACT SS Vegger. WITH GH NUTRIENTS

THE GH FLORA Series to be exact

Oceangreens GH recipe for Veg:

3:2:1
Grow:Micro:Bloom
400ppm on .5 scale or 600ppm at .7 scale
2 cap fulls of stresszyme
1 ml per gallon of dynagro protekt


I find this reciep to cater to every strain, even BB my sensi seeds. In addition, The growth is exactly the same as with SS formula.


I am working on the flowering formula as well. I have gotten the week 1-2 down perfect, once i finish the cycle and see the yiled, Ill post it up


----------



## superstoner1 (Mar 12, 2013)

Damn i just need to let og take over my thread.


----------



## BleedsGreen (Mar 12, 2013)

superstoner1 said:


> Damn i just need to let og take over my thread.


Fuck that! Everything I learned is from you and OD! I bow down to the greatness that is SS!


----------



## OLD DUDE (Mar 12, 2013)

superstoner1 said:


> Damn i just need to let og take over my thread.


Yeah, screw you, I'm changing everything!!!!


----------



## OLD DUDE (Mar 12, 2013)

BleedsGreen said:


> Fuck that! Everything I learned is from you and OD! I bow down to the greatness that is SS!


All I ever do is repeat what SS has taught me, but I guess that is how it is supposed to be


----------



## superstoner1 (Mar 12, 2013)

You guys are soooooooooooooooooo freakin funny.


----------



## OLD DUDE (Mar 12, 2013)

superstoner1 said:


> You guys are soooooooooooooooooo freakin funny.


You think I'm funny? Funny how?? Funny haha? Funny like a clown? I amuse you? Just how the fuck am I funny????


----------



## BleedsGreen (Mar 12, 2013)

OLD DUDE said:


> You think I'm funny? Funny how?? Funny haha? Funny like a clown? I amuse you? Just how the fuck am I funny????


Funny like a clown? I love that movie!


----------



## OLD DUDE (Mar 13, 2013)

Hey SS, what's the difference between the EZ clone misters and the berryhill ones! Is it worth replacing the EZ clone ones??


----------



## superstoner1 (Mar 13, 2013)

Same thing just cheaper.


----------



## zer0ed (Mar 14, 2013)

Quick question guys.
ive been vegging since about new years, on some bagseed. (test run)
and i noticed 2-4 plants out of about 12 are definitely under developed runts.
my best plants are already sending out nice secondary shoots at the nodes. and are popping out with 7 finger leafs. while the runts still have baby leafs, and only small signs of growth of secondary shoots at the node, but no real shoots yet.

So this is my question. my plants are already forming a thick mat at the bottom of my vegger.
How do i kill off the runts, without hurting the roots from the good plants?
and if i cut away the runts roots, will i have a problem if some of the left over roots that are tangled and left behind, will they start rotting, or cause problems?
How do you guys handle this?


----------



## OLD DUDE (Mar 14, 2013)

From now on, lift all the plants in veg up at least once a week!!!!!!! One trick is to run water over the roots as you pull them apart! Once you have them seperated, hose the good roots off which should wash away most of the cut roots! You wanna get rid of as much of the cut roots as you can, if its just a little it shouldn't matter much! Now my question is, how fucking big are they to have roots flat on the bottom of the tote???? Flower them bitches


----------



## JRR Tokin (Mar 14, 2013)

I'm no resident expert... but two and a half months in veg!! Wow, I think you're gonna have trees!


----------



## tarks (Mar 15, 2013)

I looked at the first pic and was an Instafrowny face , followed by a thought process that I am seriously shit at growing. Glad the pics were all mixed up


----------



## zer0ed (Mar 15, 2013)

OLD DUDE said:


> From now on, lift all the plants in veg up at least once a week!!!!!!! One trick is to run water over the roots as you pull them apart! Once you have them seperated, hose the good roots off which should wash away most of the cut roots! You wanna get rid of as much of the cut roots as you can, if its just a little it shouldn't matter much! Now my question is, how fucking big are they to have roots flat on the bottom of the tote???? Flower them bitches


This sounds like great advice! Thanks for taking the time to help a noob like me 
They are not as big as you would think. i have my 1000w lamp set to 400w. I'm not at home at the moment, ill try to get some exact numbers for u guys later.
i haven't attempted cloning yet, and the bigger ones finally look big enough to be able to clone.
and the runts are defiantly too small to clone. and thats why i'm deciding that they just got to go.


----------



## 420circuit (Mar 15, 2013)

zer0ed said:


> This sounds like great advice! Thanks for taking the time to help a noob like me
> They are not as big as you would think. i have my 1000w lamp set to 400w. I'm not at home at the moment, ill try to get some exact numbers for u guys later.
> i haven't attempted cloning yet, and the bigger ones finally look big enough to be able to clone.
> and the runts are defiantly too small to clone. and thats why i'm deciding that they just got to go.


If you have capacity for the runts I would keep them. I had a couple stunted Pineapple Chunk plants that I used just to keep the holes plugged on the vegger and since they had roots put them in the flower rails and they took off, turned out to be great producers. Don't know what caused their ultra slow start, but they had a big finish.


----------



## JRR Tokin (Mar 15, 2013)

zer0ed said:


> This sounds like great advice! Thanks for taking the time to help a noob like me
> They are not as big as you would think. i have my 1000w lamp set to 400w. I'm not at home at the moment, ill try to get some exact numbers for u guys later.


Anyone may correct me if I'm wrong, but I would expect your veg plants to double or triple in size in flower. If they're not at least say 18"-24" after vegging for that long, then they're either pure Indicas or you might wanna make sure you use a blue spectrum light such as metal hallide or fluoros in the event you're vegging w HPS. Also at that wattage, make sure your light is pretty close to the tops (maybe 6-12").

I'm not really making any assumptions, but have you sexed them as well? You definitely don't want them to go into rails w males in the mix.


----------



## superstoner1 (Mar 15, 2013)

zer0ed said:


> This sounds like great advice! Thanks for taking the time to help a noob like me
> They are not as big as you would think. i have my 1000w lamp set to 400w. I'm not at home at the moment, ill try to get some exact numbers for u guys later.
> i haven't attempted cloning yet, and the bigger ones finally look big enough to be able to clone.
> and the runts are defiantly too small to clone. and thats why i'm deciding that they just got to go.


Use the runts for clones.


----------



## birdmananyweather (Mar 16, 2013)

Hey SS or any other awesome people on here, when using SS's recipe, do you go straight into flower week 1 and 2 formula right when you switch to 12/12, or do you not count it as day one of flower until pistils show and use vegg formula up until that point?


----------



## OLD DUDE (Mar 16, 2013)

Start it when they go into 12/12. One thing that SS has stopped doing is the flushes cause the ppms are much lower, 900-1000! I do do a flush before switching to 12/12, not sure it is needed but I have a 5 gal jug of Clearex to use so what the fuck everybody is using PondZyme with barly instead of Great White too, 1/2 scoop at the beginning of a res and a 1/2 scoop every 3-4 days after that. Also in last three weeks with the PondZyme!


----------



## BleedsGreen (Mar 16, 2013)

Just got my pondzeme with barly in the mail the other day. Good thing to because I was outta the great white, huge price difference. Also got a new 60x 100x scope 

1/2 scoop for 50 gallon res right?


----------



## oceangreen (Mar 16, 2013)

superstoner1 said:


> Damn i just need to let og take over my thread.


haha, just saying.

People in Europe and the rest of world dont have access to botanicare...They have to order from abroad

But they do have access to GH nutes.. 


We must think about them as well


and my systems are better than yours....anyways... i get half the yield without trying...


----------



## oceangreen (Mar 16, 2013)

BleedsGreen said:


> Just got my pondzeme with barly in the mail the other day. Good thing to because I was outta the great white, huge price difference. Also got a new 60x 100x scope
> 
> 1/2 scoop for 50 gallon res right?


I tried pondzyme, and did not like it at all. I go with stresszyme. any aquarium store holds it.


----------



## oceangreen (Mar 16, 2013)

Guys running the single nft/dwc hybrid using a 50 gal tote and its own chiller, with my GH recipe and LEDs.

Its doing really really good


----------



## oceangreen (Mar 16, 2013)

oceangreen said:


> Guys running the single nft/dwc hybrid using a 50 gal tote and its own chiller, with my GH recipe and LEDs.
> 
> Its doing really really good




Single nft/dwc hybrid, using 50 gal tote with own chiller. LED 500w first 2 weeks. led 1000w renaming flowering.

GH nutes


----------



## superstoner1 (Mar 16, 2013)

birdmananyweather said:


> Hey SS or any other awesome people on here, when using SS's recipe, do you go straight into flower week 1 and 2 formula right when you switch to 12/12, or do you not count it as day one of flower until pistils show and use vegg formula up until that point?


Yes.flowering starts when light cycle changes, that is day 1.


----------



## superstoner1 (Mar 16, 2013)

oceangreen said:


> Guys running the single nft/dwc hybrid using a 50 gal tote and its own chiller, with my GH recipe and LEDs.
> 
> Its doing really really good


Who fucking cares.lol.


----------



## superstoner1 (Mar 16, 2013)

So im out of town and i need some supplies and go to a hydro store. I now realize just how good plantlighting really is.


----------



## oceangreen (Mar 16, 2013)

superstoner1 said:


> Who fucking cares.lol.


variations SS, variations


----------



## OLD DUDE (Mar 16, 2013)

superstoner1 said:


> So im out of town and i need some supplies and go to a hydro store. I now realize just how good plantlighting really is.


No Shit!!! The prices at my local store are close to a third more after shipping and the fuckers are not willing to match the prices!!!


----------



## OLD DUDE (Mar 16, 2013)

oceangreen said:


> haha, just saying.
> 
> People in Europe and the rest of world dont have access to botanicare...They have to order from abroad
> 
> ...


If you are getting half the yields, how the fuck is your systems better, trying or not??? That's kind of a dickish thing to say!!!!


----------



## superstoner1 (Mar 16, 2013)

OLD DUDE said:


> No Shit!!! The prices at my local store are close to a third more after shipping and the fuckers are not willing to match the prices!!!


Exactly. 36% more


----------



## BleedsGreen (Mar 16, 2013)

superstoner1 said:


> Exactly. 36% more


I hate when I run out, gotta pay for "convenience", everything at my "local hydro store" half hour away  is at least 1/3 more then online


----------



## superstoner1 (Mar 16, 2013)

The only thing close to the same price was ph up at $28 a gallon(before tax) and from plantlighting with delivery it is $25(no tax, fuck the man).


----------



## oceangreen (Mar 16, 2013)

OLD DUDE said:


> If you are getting half the yields, how the fuck is your systems better, trying or not??? That's kind of a dickish thing to say!!!!



it was a joke..

ill let yo guy know the yeild


----------



## OLD DUDE (Mar 17, 2013)

oceangreen said:


> it was a joke..
> 
> ill let yo guy know the yeild


Well put a smiley face behind the jokes from now on!!!


----------



## OLD DUDE (Mar 17, 2013)

Hey SS, I have things really dialed in and am curious if you prefer that your ppms drift up or down or do you not really care? And, did you ever have Motivation, and if so, did you keep or dump it?


----------



## superstoner1 (Mar 17, 2013)

I dont have a set preference but when it drops its easier. I had motivation but dont remember much about it, it might have been one that didnt make the delevery trip.


----------



## Crash/420 (Mar 18, 2013)

here is a few vids I found of a similar set up for 6 rails of peppers, but it shows the basics how our flower systems work pretty well for anyone who wants to see.


[video=youtube;UgC20Wtx0Eo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UgC20Wtx0Eo[/video]


----------



## Crash/420 (Mar 18, 2013)

[video=youtube;_S2ruUA7X9w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_S2ruUA7X9w[/video]


----------



## Crash/420 (Mar 18, 2013)

[video=youtube;OPOdbBv2T1E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OPOdbBv2T1E[/video]


----------



## oceangreen (Mar 18, 2013)

OLD DUDE said:


> Well put a smiley face behind the jokes from now on!!!


i am not good with smileys


----------



## oceangreen (Mar 18, 2013)

Crash/420 said:


> [video=youtube;_S2ruUA7X9w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_S2ruUA7X9w[/video]


our systems crush that..


----------



## Crash/420 (Mar 18, 2013)

oceangreen said:


> our systems crush that..


I like the way he did the end caps and drains!


----------



## oceangreen (Mar 18, 2013)

OLD DUDE said:


> Well put a smiley face behind the jokes from now on!!!



I am also finding the more my yields go up, the more I look into the mirror and wink at myself, I'm worried it may turn into a problem, as its showing on here. 

But no matter what. I know SS will always accept me as his man child or the dude who cleans his systems post harvest.....


----------



## superstoner1 (Mar 18, 2013)

Not really. Its starting to piss me off.


----------



## OLD DUDE (Mar 18, 2013)

Any thoughts on the KB yet SS?


----------



## zer0ed (Mar 18, 2013)

I'm gonna have to try to take some pictures.
My roots in the veg unit have formed such a thick mat, that i literally can't see the bottom of the tote. lol
and the runts are so small that they only have 3 blade leafs, while the bigger ones have 7 blade leafs.

I didn't understand that part about using the runts for clones, i dont think they are cloneable if i tried to clone it, there wouldn't be any leafs left on the original plant.
and why would i want to clone such a sub par plant anyway? i think i will just chop up the good ones, and clone the shit out of them and toss the runts.

I just finished putting together my 5x5 tent. its a Secret Jardin.
and man, the reviews a read mentioned that it is a good tent, but lacking in the sturdy department.
and they weren't kidding. the poles are super skinny, and they join in the middle. so even with a little weight, they look like they are going to disconnect from the middle, and collapse. i'm super scared to hang my blockbuster from it. i don't trust it for shit. time to ducktape all the pieces together.

**EDIT**
and i'm super disappointed to be hearing a lot of people say that the blueberry has a high mutation rate. i really hope i find some good plants in my 10 pack.

Hey old dude, you got the B-Day promo too right?
Let me know how those Freebies turn out for you. i hear people are excited about the Blueberry headband, and the chocolate heaven.
and also that snowpeak LA


----------



## OLD DUDE (Mar 18, 2013)

zer0ed said:


> I'm gonna have to try to take some pictures.
> My roots in the veg unit have formed such a thick mat, that i literally can't see the bottom of the tote. lol
> and the runts are so small that they only have 3 blade leafs, while the bigger ones have 7 blade leafs.
> 
> ...


Make a new frame with bigger pvc!!! They fucked me on the promo, didn't get those, can't remember what I got!


----------



## zer0ed (Mar 18, 2013)

OLD DUDE said:


> Make a new frame with bigger pvc!!! They fucked me on the promo, didn't get those, can't remember what I got!


I know i saw you just mention some of the seeds i just got. let me list them, so we can compare.

GrapefruitPositronics SeedsJack DieselPositronics SeedsBlueberry HeadbandEmerald Triangle SeedsWhite Widow x Big Bud Female SeedsChocolate Heaven G13 LabsSnowcap LADNASuperCheese ExpressPositronics SeedsAUTO Cheese CandyDelicious SeedsCritical +Dinafem Seeds 


And while were at it, let me post the rest of my seed collection, so you all can tell me if you all have had any good experiences with them. (or bad ones for that matter.)


OG KushReserva PrivadaSuper Lemon HazeGreen HouseVanilla KushBarneys FarmUtopia HazeBarneys FarmSour CreamDNACole TrainReserva PrivadaSharksbreathDNAGoji OG (Reg)Bodhi SeedsBubba Kush (Reg)HSORocklockDNAWarlockMagus GeneticsMotavationMagus GeneticsChronicSerious SeedsBubba KushGreen HouseSour Kush
DNASensi Star
Paradise SeedsWappa
Paradise Seeds





Thanks in advance for the heads up


----------



## superstoner1 (Mar 18, 2013)

What i meant on the runts is to just use the whole top of the plant and re root it then toss rest of plant. I have seen some take off by doing that and really surprised me.


----------



## zer0ed (Mar 18, 2013)

superstoner1 said:


> What i meant on the runts is to just use the whole top of the plant and re root it then toss rest of plant. I have seen some take off by doing that and really surprised me.


Thanks for the advice SS, it wouldn't hurt to try that.
That makes much more sense. i didn't get it the first time.


----------



## oceangreen (Mar 18, 2013)

superstoner1 said:


> Not really. Its starting to piss me off.


SS, oh didnt know it was bothering you. Let me know what it is that i need to alter in my posts. I pretty sure its the sarcastic joking. But i do respect the integrity of this thread, as it really guided my progress indoors
If I try to contribute anything different that your setup to this thread, its just an attempt to improve the system, that I built after your designs.

testing out different nutes and lights, designs, ect.. I do feel like I have made some improvements. I will definitely go about it in a better way.

I know you dont reallly mind much though, I've seen u help people asking the same question atleast 50 times..


----------



## superstoner1 (Mar 18, 2013)

Just kidding


----------



## superstoner1 (Mar 18, 2013)

Not really..


----------



## superstoner1 (Mar 18, 2013)

Ok, kinda kiddiing


----------



## JRR Tokin (Mar 18, 2013)

zer0ed said:


> I know i saw you just mention some of the seeds i just got. let me list them, so we can compare.
> 
> GrapefruitPositronics SeedsJack DieselPositronics SeedsBlueberry HeadbandEmerald Triangle SeedsWhite Widow x Big Bud Female SeedsChocolate Heaven G13 LabsSnowcap LADNASuperCheese ExpressPositronics SeedsAUTO Cheese CandyDelicious SeedsCritical +Dinafem Seeds


Finally got mine in today! Started to sweat it just a little bit but they're all here except for I think Super Cheese Express. I'm trying to pair them in the most compatible sets of 12 so I guess I'll leave the autos out. I bought White Widow, Super Skunk, and Blue Dream so Im pumped and hoping for the best.

GL with yours!


----------



## OLD DUDE (Mar 19, 2013)

zer0ed said:


> I know i saw you just mention some of the seeds i just got. let me list them, so we can compare.
> 
> GrapefruitPositronics SeedsJack DieselPositronics SeedsBlueberry HeadbandEmerald Triangle SeedsWhite Widow x Big Bud Female SeedsChocolate Heaven G13 LabsSnowcap LADNASuperCheese ExpressPositronics SeedsAUTO Cheese CandyDelicious SeedsCritical +Dinafem Seeds
> 
> ...


I have Chronic and motivation. Chronic is a good pheno except it is very fluffy. Do not top it!!!! Keep bending or tying don the tops so the side branches catch up. I consistently get two oz out of it. Mine requires a little extra light in clone to keep it from starting to flower. Motavation is very good too but, but is a bit of a slow vegger. I bend or tie the tops down on it too!!! I have some of the others but not yet popped them.


----------



## OLD DUDE (Mar 19, 2013)

Hey SS or George, any tips on the WW?? Top it, just let it go.....?


----------



## superstoner1 (Mar 19, 2013)

Never topped mine but i got 2.7 from each this run.


----------



## cloneseed (Mar 19, 2013)

zer0ed said:


> I'm gonna have to try to take some pictures.
> My roots in the veg unit have formed such a thick mat, that i literally can't see the bottom of the tote. lol
> and the runts are so small that they only have 3 blade leafs, while the bigger ones have 7 blade leafs.
> 
> ...


I'm using a SunHut XXL 4x8 for my flower room (more like 5x9), but def lacking in the sturdiness dept as well.... I built an inner frame out of 2x4's for my two hoods, filter, and fan, and left the tent's metal frame in place to tuck away circulating fan cables and the like.

On another note, just ordered some ushios from plantlightinghydro... was using digilux, had one really lose lumens after a month or two of use, lost a lot of weight and density on one of my harvests. New bulbs arrive this week, thanks for the recommendations!


----------



## cloneseed (Mar 19, 2013)

BleedsGreen said:


> I hate when I run out, gotta pay for "convenience", everything at my "local hydro store" half hour away  is at least 1/3 more then online


Two bulbs for $250 locally or $130 delivered at plantlighting, what a joke, not going to go to the local place anymore unless it's for something I need same day.


----------



## georgeforeman (Mar 19, 2013)

OLD DUDE said:


> Hey SS or George, any tips on the WW?? Top it, just let it go.....?


just let her go, super crop if she out grows your system

OD, this chronic is driving me nuts, starts to flower as a clone. Maybe too sensitive for my rooms. Also, motivation was a great strain (at least the one i got from oldgrowth). It grew great solid colas, but was a slow vegger.


----------



## OLD DUDE (Mar 19, 2013)

georgeforeman said:


> just let her go, super crop if she out grows your system
> 
> OD, this chronic is driving me nuts, starts to flower as a clone. Maybe too sensitive for my rooms. Also, motivation was a great strain (at least the one i got from oldgrowth). It grew great solid colas, but was a slow vegger.


Put a couple cfl's on it, since I started doing that , no problems!! Yeah on the Motivation being a slow vegger, but like you say, good yields!!! I have the same pheno from OG!


----------



## JRR Tokin (Mar 20, 2013)

Hey guys, please remind me if SS suggests vegging at 24/0 or was it 20/4? Oh, and with seedlings, go half of the veg recipe? Thx in advance.


----------



## superstoner1 (Mar 20, 2013)

Either. I like 24/0. Seedlings yes, clones full.


----------



## BleedsGreen (Mar 20, 2013)

See still learning everyday, I am sure you wrote that before somewhere but it must not have stuck. 

I wasn't using any on the seedlings. No nutrients in the cloner correct? As soon as I have a root or two I have been putting them in the veger and they seem to be happy.


----------



## OLD DUDE (Mar 21, 2013)

BleedsGreen said:


> See still learning everyday, I am sure you wrote that before somewhere but it must not have stuck.
> 
> I wasn't using any on the seedlings. No nutrients in the cloner correct? As soon as I have a root or two I have been putting them in the veger and they seem to be happy.


I have no idea if it is the right thing to do or not but, I let my clones go the full three weeks before adding any nutes! I want roots roots roots roots roots roots!!!!! Correct on the no nutes in the cloner! I used to do 24/0 on lights and have switched to 18/6. I have not noticed any difference, and the reason I did switch was simply to save money on electricity. Do all three for a bit and see what works for you! Always remember, just because something works for SS or me or anybody, it may or may not be the best thing for you to do! Always do a bit of trial and error!!!


----------



## OLD DUDE (Mar 22, 2013)

Hey SS, did you notice that you could run your ppms a little higher when you dropped the number of plants? I gues maybe cause less plants using less water? I know this sounds strange but.......


----------



## superstoner1 (Mar 22, 2013)

Uhh........no.


----------



## OLD DUDE (Mar 22, 2013)

I realize it was a goofy question but the ppms in my new rack that I have 14 plants in, is going down around 50 per day and the amount of plants is the only difference


----------



## superstoner1 (Mar 22, 2013)

Maybe because they have more available light they can process more nutes. I didnt really pay attention when i went down in count, i was still playing with levels at that point.


----------



## Sa11ySt0ner (Mar 22, 2013)

BleedsGreen said:


> I surely wasn't meaning a contest on this subject, as you guys can see I am green when it comes to this system. But I am an Old Fart, Just ask my wife, she tells me all the time!


Lies, all lies, lol. I tell you how wonderful you are!


----------



## 420circuit (Mar 22, 2013)

How romantic. Wish my bride would toke.

There are a couple Hot Shot Pest Strips, 1 on the floor in the grow room and 1 in the room just outside the grow room door. Is this enough protection against the dread spider mites? Seems that everyone around the region has had trouble with them and now that I am about to start my 4th grow and have never seen one, I'm starting to worry that I need to take whatever prevention measures possible to keep the buggers away. My room is isolated, pure aero/hydro only 1 person has ever been in there, no pets, spotless clean, no outside clones. What am I overlooking?


----------



## OLD DUDE (Mar 23, 2013)

Sa11ySt0ner said:


> Lies, all lies, lol. I tell you how wonderful you are!


Get a frickin room!!!!!


----------



## OLD DUDE (Mar 23, 2013)

420circuit said:


> How romantic. Wish my bride would toke.
> 
> There are a couple Hot Shot Pest Strips, 1 on the floor in the grow room and 1 in the room just outside the grow room door. Is this enough protection against the dread spider mites? Seems that everyone around the region has had trouble with them and now that I am about to start my 4th grow and have never seen one, I'm starting to worry that I need to take whatever prevention measures possible to keep the buggers away. My room is isolated, pure aero/hydro only 1 person has ever been in there, no pets, spotless clean, no outside clones. What am I overlooking?


Had em, they suck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm not convinced that the no pest strips do anything to prevent spider mites but it can't hurt! The only other preventative things you can do is take a shower and put on freshly washed clothes every time you go into the grow room and do a preventative spray or fogging! Do try to remember not to go into your rooms after working in the yard!! There is one thing I would suggest for gnats, cut the sticky strips and tape them to the front end caps! I went for a couple years and never had them, now I have them and can't get rid of the little fuckers!!!!!!!


----------



## 420circuit (Mar 23, 2013)

OLD DUDE said:


> Had em, they suck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm not convinced that the no pest strips do anything to prevent spider mites but it can't hurt! The only other preventative things you can do is take a shower and put on freshly washed clothes every time you go into the grow room and do a preventative spray or fogging! Do try to remember not to go into your rooms after working in the yard!! There is one thing I would suggest for gnats, cut the sticky strips and tape them to the front end caps! I went for a couple years and never had them, now I have them and can't get rid of the little fuckers!!!!!!!


I wonder if the sticky strips have an attractant on them, if they do it might bring the pests? I'll plan to fog the room outside the grow, it is a store room that I sprayed around the perimeter baseboard a couple times so far with spider killer spray. I have not seen a single bug in the grow, but did find a quarter size spider in the store room a few months ago. I soaked him with spray and waited 2 days before I could remove the corpse, with a shovel and gloves. I check on the plants 2-3 times a day, so showers are not going to happen, and I have started using a special shirt and jeans for that work as the smell that gets on my clothes could cause a problem. Maybe add something to the nutes to make the plants more repellent to bugs? I don't want to poison the buds, just discourage the bugs. The Botanicare nutes have done well so far and I think they are pretty much organic and I am reluctant to spray/fog plants that don't have any problems, so prevention is my goal at this stage.


----------



## superstoner1 (Mar 23, 2013)

Spiders are actually good to have in the grow room. They love the gnats but i just fucking hate spiders.


----------



## 420circuit (Mar 23, 2013)

No, spiders are not good in my grow room because then I won't be able to tend to the plants. Nope, no spiders. So now I find out there are microscopic spiders that kill/eat weed. I need to ensure that these little fuckers die before they get within 50 feet of my plants. Got a suggestion for a fogger, or is any household bug fogger OK? I am not going to detonate in the grow room, but the adjacent room will be getting nuked.


----------



## BleedsGreen (Mar 23, 2013)

Your not going to bomb the adjacent room with plants in flower, are you?


----------



## BleedsGreen (Mar 23, 2013)

Anyone ever experience this before? I have one plant that has 2 main colas, at about week 6 into flower they started to stretch and almost reveg. I have phot's and explanation here.
https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/636634-new-veg-growth-6-week.html
anyone have any ideas? Just looking to educate myself here, Thanks for any replies.


----------



## 420circuit (Mar 23, 2013)

BleedsGreen said:


> Anyone ever experience this before? I have one plant that has 2 main colas, at about week 6 into flower they started to stretch and almost reveg. I have phot's and explanation here.
> https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/636634-new-veg-growth-6-week.html
> anyone have any ideas? Just looking to educate myself here, Thanks for any replies.


Rosenthal's book describes how the dark period is what sets into motion the cycle of the plant, so any interruption of the 12 hours of darkness can screw with the plants and send them to veg mode. Darkness means you can't see your hand in front of your face. The chemicals that cause this shift will switch back to veg if you have even a small light leak or an inadvertent door open, maybe some security cams with the infrared LEDs, an LED on a power strip... The chemistry of these plants is kind of amazing. And about the fogger, I'll draw grow room intake air from somewhere else when I fog because the chemicals in bug killer scare the crap out of me and I would never risk smoking any. Currently the air comes from around the door seal and along the top of the wall that hasn't gotten caulked yet. My theory here is that the CO2 from the house falls to the lowest level of the building, where the grow is located, and the exhaust fan pulls it thru the room and across the plants, so the residents contribute to the grow just by breathing. I can easily install an intake from a different room, been considering it anyway, so I can install a mushroom filter to better control the air quality and caulk up the grow room wall and add another seal to the grow room door. Good thing for me to consider before pulling the trigger on the fog-bomb, thanks for the reminder.


----------



## Sa11ySt0ner (Mar 23, 2013)

I love this thread. Thank you SS1, OD and everyone else who contributes their knowledge.
I have learned so much by starting from the beginnng of this. I think if a crisis occured
and Bleeds couldn't make it down to the basement that I could keep the system running 
by what I have learned by reading the "Havest a lb every 3 weeks"thread and this thread. 
I still couldn't build one myself (I have no mechanical abilities) 
but I'm sure I could keep everything maintained and all the girls happy. 
You guys are great! Thank you all so much for taking the time to answer questions. 
It has really helped me understand how the system works.


----------



## 420circuit (Mar 23, 2013)

Sa11ySt0ner said:


> I love this thread. Thank you SS1, OD and everyone else who contributes their knowledge.
> I have learned so much by starting from the beginnng of this. I think if a crisis occured
> and Bleeds couldn't make it down to the basement that I could keep the system running
> by what I have learned by reading the "Havest a lb every 3 weeks"thread and this thread.
> ...


You COULD build one. If I can do it anyone can. If you are in CO, send me a PM, otherwise re-read the harvest a lb first few pages where SB describes how to do it, then modify it to what SS and this thread describes and there you go, a magic weed machine. You and Bleeds will enjoy the work in making this thing produce, it has been a joy for me since first deciding to put it together.


----------



## Sa11ySt0ner (Mar 23, 2013)

superstoner1 said:


> What i meant on the runts is to just use the whole top of the plant and re root it then toss rest of plant. I have seen some take off by doing that and really surprised me.[/
> 
> I have also seen the bottom of runt plants in veg take off after they have been topped. I would keep them. doesn't always happen but is worth a shot. You can always trash it later if it doesn't start to take off.


----------



## Sa11ySt0ner (Mar 23, 2013)

420circuit said:


> You COULD build one. If I can do it anyone can. If you are in CO, send me a PM, otherwise re-read the harvest a lb first few pages where SB describes how to do it, then modify it to what SS and this thread describes and there you go, a magic weed machine. You and Bleeds will enjoy the work in making this thing produce, it has been a joy for me since first deciding to put it together.


i don't need to build anything, that is Bleeds dept. and he has done a fantastic job. Everything is going great! I COULD build it if I had to ( I am woman hear me roar) but I hope to never need to do it. I'm happy getting away with only doing 30% of the work while still enjoying 50% of the results.


----------



## OLD DUDE (Mar 24, 2013)

BleedsGreen said:


> Anyone ever experience this before? I have one plant that has 2 main colas, at about week 6 into flower they started to stretch and almost reveg. I have phot's and explanation here.
> https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/636634-new-veg-growth-6-week.html
> anyone have any ideas? Just looking to educate myself here, Thanks for any replies.


Go in the room after lights out and make sure you see no light. It could be something in the pheno too, I'm not sure! Now that I think about it, I have had that happen, but on a much lesser scale!!


----------



## OLD DUDE (Mar 25, 2013)

Opinions please!! I have 2sh feet on two sides, 4 feet on one side, and 6 feet on the last side of my plants to the walls! Wonder if it would make any difference with light to put up the roll up solid blinds???


----------



## boafmabalzich (Mar 25, 2013)

Just finished reading this thread from post #1. SS I would like to get a couple hundred of your collars in 4 sets of 50. Can you send me a price to my box?


----------



## superstoner1 (Mar 25, 2013)

I say yes. I would just do blinders on the edges of the reflectors using a pliable metal so it could be adjusted slightly for tuning pattern.


----------



## OLD DUDE (Mar 26, 2013)

So 8 weeks ago I put in to flower a plant and left some spots empty tring to replicate the space the plants would have when I backed the numbers down. Best looking plant I have ever grown from top to bottom!!! I have had others that will weigh more but it should be no problem to have all plants end up like this one which never happens when they are crowded!!!!! Oh yeah, one of the easiest plants I've ever trimmed too!!!!!


----------



## superstoner1 (Mar 26, 2013)

Exactly. Plants are more full and happy. Od, i am almost positive the kb is ss.


----------



## OLD DUDE (Mar 26, 2013)

superstoner1 said:


> Exactly. Plants are more full and happy. Od, i am almost positive the kb is ss.


Crap It just has no skunky smell and has a fruit loopish smell to me you gonna order some seeds or ya want me to


----------



## superstoner1 (Mar 26, 2013)

Yeah, thats it. The ss has always had the fruitloop aroma. Damn dude, didnt you just order a ton?


----------



## OLD DUDE (Mar 26, 2013)

Oh, I thought it was the other way around yeah but, eventually my goal is to have a test room, so I don't really care


----------



## nasty23 (Mar 27, 2013)

Glad to see alot of you guys still together. Just thought i'd tell everyone the 27 gallon boxes with the yellow lids are at costco for 9 bucks


----------



## zer0ed (Mar 27, 2013)

OLD DUDE said:


> Just ordered the following too
> 10 Big Bomb - Regular
> 10 Wonder Woman - Regular
> 10 Papaya - Regular
> ...



holy crap, 10 ten packs!? 
How much did that cost?
Income tax monies?


----------



## superstoner1 (Mar 27, 2013)

Its called re investing profits. Basic rule of business, it takes money to make money.


----------



## OLD DUDE (Mar 27, 2013)

Yep, what he said!!! Looking for that strain and pheno that roots in two days, only needs 2 1/2 hours of veg, 1 week of flower, and yields 21 pounds!!!!!

I think I got all those for $270 or something like that from World Wide Seeds!!!!! The thing is, if I find one killer pheno in those, it's worth the money!!!!!


----------



## zer0ed (Mar 27, 2013)

i know regular dosn't necessarily mean breeding.
But OD, do you, would you plan to use any males of any particular of your strains to make seeds? (on purpose? lol)


----------



## cloneseed (Mar 27, 2013)

OLD DUDE said:


> So 8 weeks ago I put in to flower a plant and left some spots empty tring to replicate the space the plants would have when I backed the numbers down. Best looking plant I have ever grown from top to bottom!!! I have had others that will weigh more but it should be no problem to have all plants end up like this one which never happens when they are crowded!!!!! Oh yeah, one of the easiest plants I've ever trimmed too!!!!!


That's great, did the same unintentionally two tables ago and same turnout. How far apart is your spacing?


----------



## OLD DUDE (Mar 27, 2013)

zer0ed said:


> i know regular dosn't necessarily mean breeding.
> But OD, do you, would you plan to use any males of any particular of your strains to make seeds? (on purpose? lol)


nope, that's why I have ordered seeds


----------



## OLD DUDE (Mar 27, 2013)

cloneseed said:


> That's great, did the same unintentionally two tables ago and same turnout. How far apart is your spacing?


I don't know, I have four rails, and just spaced em out evenly.


----------



## superstoner1 (Mar 28, 2013)

Anybody interested in a 1/2 hp chiller, 3 50' stainless wort chillers, pump, and large igloo cooler? $325 includes shipping.


----------



## OLD DUDE (Mar 28, 2013)

You might or might not remember me saying I was going to double up on clones and first two weeks of veg. Well it is working too good!! And since I'm dropping the number of plants in flower, I will be throwing away some beautiful plants, and it is going to be hard!! I might shed a tear


----------



## superstoner1 (Mar 28, 2013)

I know that feeling. I hated tossing good plants. Now i only take 14 each run, 12 for aero and 2 for dwc.


----------



## Crash/420 (Mar 28, 2013)

superstoner1 said:


> Anybody interested in a 1/2 hp chiller, 3 50' stainless wort chillers, pump, and large igloo cooler? $325 includes shipping.


oh no! What are you changing now? I just bought a 1/2 hp chiller and 4 of the wort chillers not too long ago.


----------



## OLD DUDE (Mar 29, 2013)

hey extremepsi, it won't let me send you a pm, what's up?


----------



## OLD DUDE (Mar 29, 2013)

superstoner1 said:


> Anybody interested in a 1/2 hp chiller, 3 50' stainless wort chillers, pump, and large igloo cooler? $325 includes shipping.


If you end up splitting it all up, I'm interested in the worts!! I'm sure a newbie will come along and need it all though!!


----------



## superstoner1 (Mar 29, 2013)

Just dont need it. My res's are regulated perfectly by room temp.


----------



## JRR Tokin (Mar 29, 2013)

superstoner1 said:


> Just dont need it. My res's are regulated perfectly by room temp.


Hey guys, hope all is well. SS, if i may, how can u keep ur rez temp around 68 w room temps about 80 or more?


----------



## BleedsGreen (Mar 29, 2013)

superstoner1 said:


> Anybody interested in a 1/2 hp chiller, 3 50' stainless wort chillers, pump, and large igloo cooler? $325 includes shipping.


This is a great deal and I would jump on it but I am not sure if I will need a chiller, I am setup in the basement and it rarely gets to 70 degrees even on the hottest summer days here. So what are all the experts thoughts, will I need them during the hottest parts of the summer?


----------



## OLD DUDE (Mar 29, 2013)

I have not ran mine all winter, it gets to 65-68 every night! It gets above 70 during the day but I've not had any problems!!


----------



## OLD DUDE (Mar 29, 2013)

BleedsGreen said:


> This is a great deal and I would jump on it but I am not sure if I will need a chiller, I am setup in the basement and it rarely gets to 70 degrees even on the hottest summer days here. So what are all the experts thoughts, will I need them during the hottest parts of the summer?


Lights will heat things up. Buy the system from SS, if you can afford it, that way, if you need it you have it, if ya don't need it, sell it all.


----------



## superstoner1 (Mar 29, 2013)

JRR Tokin said:


> Hey guys, hope all is well. SS, if i may, how can u keep ur rez temp around 68 w room temps about 80 or more?


A combination of thick walled res's, double layer or bubble insulation around outside, being on concrete, large capacity res's, and 8min off time i guess. My thermostat is set to 68 lights off and 78 lights on but this on temp lets canopy stay around 82 while lower areas of the room will be 73-74 and the off temp will be 65-66. The res's will start lights on temp around 67 and be around 70-71 when lights go off.
and the most important thing to remember is i have magic water.


----------



## JRR Tokin (Mar 29, 2013)

superstoner1 said:


> A combination of thick walled res's, double layer or bubble insulation around outside, being on concrete, large capacity res's, and 8min off time i guess. My thermostat is set to 68 lights off and 78 lights on but this on temp lets canopy stay around 82 while lower areas of the room will be 73-74 and the off temp will be 65-66. The res's will start lights on temp around 67 and be around 70-71 when lights go off.
> and the most important thing to remember is i have magic water.


Nice. Seems like using pumps inline is a real bitch. Did u stay w that or no?


----------



## JRR Tokin (Mar 29, 2013)

Also, I have this WW seedling that seems to have deformed 1st leaves. Is that ok or does it probably have a fungus or some issue? Thx


----------



## superstoner1 (Mar 30, 2013)

Never said anything about inline pumps being better or worse.


----------



## JRR Tokin (Mar 30, 2013)

superstoner1 said:


> Never said anything about inline pumps being better or worse.


Oh no. I just meant im trying to keep rez temps down and with limited experience can be a challenge to prime.


----------



## superstoner1 (Mar 30, 2013)

I still dont understand. Why are you worried about priming a pump? As long as feed pipe is low and water level is above it it should be ok. An inline pump would have to have a bulkhead installed in a wall of the res but other than that it works just the same as if it was submerged


----------



## JRR Tokin (Apr 1, 2013)

superstoner1 said:


> I still dont understand. Why are you worried about priming a pump? As long as feed pipe is low and water level is above it it should be ok. An inline pump would have to have a bulkhead installed in a wall of the res but other than that it works just the same as if it was submerged


Take your vegger for example. So i connected a pipe that runs from pump down into rez beneath water level. The output line runs up to the aero units so that the pump is between rez and veg boxes. Bc of gravity, its a challenge to start pump w water in it. Thats all. Just experimenting w it and maybe im making it difficult. Thx nonetheless.


----------



## superstoner1 (Apr 1, 2013)

These pumps are designed to be placed below water level. Doing that will put a shitload of stress on them.


----------



## BleedsGreen (Apr 1, 2013)

Just want to thank everyone here again, particularly SuperStoner1 and Old Dude for all your guidance on this journey. Looking like harvest time this coming weekend. I couldn't have done this setup without all you have provided. Thanks again. 

A shot of the girls a couple of days ago. They are on average about 70% cloudy and 30% clear with almost no amber.


----------



## OLD DUDE (Apr 3, 2013)

BleedsGreen said:


> Just want to thank everyone here again, particularly SuperStoner1 and Old Dude for all your guidance on this journey. Looking like harvest time this coming weekend. I couldn't have done this setup without all you have provided. Thanks again.
> 
> A shot of the girls a couple of days ago. They are on average about 70% cloudy and 30% clear with almost no amber.
> View attachment 2596537


Enjoy harvesting and trimming, it gets old really fast of coarse you have your better half to help


----------



## superstoner1 (Apr 3, 2013)

No shit. I wish i had that, i fucking hate trimming.


----------



## Crash/420 (Apr 3, 2013)

I just got done with 20 hours of trimming between Monday and last night! Now it is time to start tearing the flower room down for the new setup!


----------



## JRR Tokin (Apr 4, 2013)

superstoner1 said:


> These pumps are designed to be placed below water level. Doing that will put a shitload of stress on them.


Yeah, i guess so but was trying to avoid the bulkhead. Did u end up going submersible or like you're suggesting?


----------



## superstoner1 (Apr 5, 2013)

I think ive tried it all but always fall back to K.I.S.S. submersible is fine.


----------



## OLD DUDE (Apr 5, 2013)

I will just add that if you have things set up correctly, the pump alone should not cause the temps to be too high. I am still doing a hybrid and put frozen bottles in the res once a week and have the best looking roots I have ever had!! I'm convinced that people that have problems is because of the water! Of coarse I really have no idea what I am talking about


----------



## JRR Tokin (Apr 5, 2013)

superstoner1 said:


> I think ive tried it all but always fall back to K.I.S.S. submersible is fine.


Definitely a lot to be said about KISS! Lol


----------



## JRR Tokin (Apr 5, 2013)

OLD DUDE said:


> I will just add that if you have things set up correctly, the pump alone should not cause the temps to be too high. I am still doing a hybrid and put frozen bottles in the res once a week and have the best looking roots I have ever had!! I'm convinced that people that have problems is because of the water! Of coarse I really have no idea what I am talking about


No idea!? Thats funny. I just didnt have my setup complete before and temps were hot so just being cautious. Thx!


----------



## JRR Tokin (Apr 5, 2013)

Hey guys, lets just say for a hypothetical scenario that u were going to do one run w current setup for max yield; how long or how tall would u veg?


----------



## OLD DUDE (Apr 5, 2013)

JRR Tokin said:


> Hey guys, lets just say for a hypothetical scenario that u were going to do one run w current setup for max yield; how long or how tall would u veg?


i always go for max yields I am vegging for six weeks now, but I have ten foot ceilings so height is not a problem for me. Just depends on strains and how big your flower room can handle!!


----------



## JRR Tokin (Apr 5, 2013)

OLD DUDE said:


> i always go for max yields I am vegging for six weeks now, but I have ten foot ceilings so height is not a problem for me. Just depends on strains and how big your flower room can handle!!


True true! Lol. Do have 8 ft ceiling but my pt is i want to max one run. I think in flower i could keep bending or breaking stems a lot. It sounds like many of u all do and im pretty sure SS does often.

The majority would be WW, SS, and Blue Dream.


----------



## georgeforeman (Apr 5, 2013)

a longer cloning stage or preveg stage can really help out. Or just take some larger clones and that will cut down the veg time. If your putting in dinky little clones, then you will need a much longer veg time.


----------



## JRR Tokin (Apr 5, 2013)

georgeforeman said:


> a longer cloning stage or preveg stage can really help out. Or just take some larger clones and that will cut down the veg time. If your putting in dinky little clones, then you will need a much longer veg time.


Thx George. This run would all be from seed.


----------



## superstoner1 (Apr 5, 2013)

Fuck you and your 10' fucking ceilings. Asshole.


----------



## JRR Tokin (Apr 5, 2013)

superstoner1 said:


> Fuck you and your 10' fucking ceilings. Asshole.


LMAO! Exactly!


----------



## OLD DUDE (Apr 5, 2013)

Don't be hatin bitches


----------



## Crash/420 (Apr 6, 2013)

oh we are hatin!


----------



## superstoner1 (Apr 6, 2013)

Spreading the hate


----------



## OLD DUDE (Apr 6, 2013)

superstoner1 said:


> Spreading the hate


i like that!!! Stink can have "Spread the Love" rename this thread "Spread the Hate" By the way, there are plenty of 10-15 room houses around me that have the 10 foot ceilings for sale if I could get away with it I would buy a couple and turn em into grows


----------



## superstoner1 (Apr 6, 2013)

Im looking at one now.


----------



## Doer (Apr 6, 2013)

superstoner1 said:


> I still dont understand. Why are you worried about priming a pump? As long as feed pipe is low and water level is above it it should be ok. An inline pump would have to have a bulkhead installed in a wall of the res but other than that it works just the same as if it was submerged


Exactly, even self priming pump can't lift it's prime very far for the cost. I have a 1000 gph, that can't lift it's priming charge more than a few inches. Priming is establishing the siphon pressure to the pump. These little plastic vane pumps can't pump air.

A real self primer will establish a vacumn on the intake side, to get the siphon going.


----------



## BleedsGreen (Apr 6, 2013)

Started harvesting the top 2' to 3' last night, all I can say is wow and thanks again. I was away the past 5 days and I could tell the girls realy pumped up on just water over that time.

Here is a shot of the Cantalope kush main cola. Really, really happy and impressed with this system. Must say I can't even imagine what I will be doing once I get better reading what is going on in this system.

View attachment 2603887

A couple shots of the rails before I started chopping.


----------



## Sa11ySt0ner (Apr 6, 2013)

superstoner1 said:


> No shit. I wish i had that, i fucking hate trimming.


I love starting the trim but hate it by the time its finallly finished. In the beginning, I'm very meticulous with my trimming and admire every bud. I have a smile on my face and a song in my heart. By the time the girls are all hanging to dry, I am bitchy and it takes an great bud to impress me.


----------



## superstoner1 (Apr 6, 2013)

Bleeds and sally, those buds look great. Congrats. You should join the strain bank od and i have going.


----------



## OLD DUDE (Apr 7, 2013)

Yeah, I think I need me some of that Canalope Kush for sure


----------



## superstoner1 (Apr 7, 2013)

Sssshhhh, we werent supposed to sound like WE wanted it.


----------



## OLD DUDE (Apr 7, 2013)

Yeah I know, but that's a fine ass looking bud right there now might just be the last piece of the puzzle!!


----------



## BleedsGreen (Apr 7, 2013)

Thanks guys, you should check out the journal as I have more photos there of the others, while that cantaloupe had that beautiful top there wasn't much more to her. The Lemon OG and Purple OG, now we are talking. I will let you know how things progress during the cure. 

I sent you a PM OD!


----------



## OLD DUDE (Apr 8, 2013)

Well, have my fucking neck surgery in the morning so. if ya never here from me again, I guess I didn't make it And if anyone happens to have my address, well, it would be worth the drive


----------



## BleedsGreen (Apr 8, 2013)

OLD DUDE said:


> Well, have my fucking neck surgery in the morning so. if ya never here from me again, I guess I didn't make it And if anyone happens to have my address, well, it would be worth the drive


Sally and I will be thinking of you, hope everything goes well and you have a quick recovery! 

I have had multiple back surgeries over the years, so I know where your coming from. Once the pain gets to unmanageable for anything that resembles normal life, you gotta go under the knife! I have successfully been holding off having a vertebra fusion (the Dr'ss last thing to try) for a good 5 years now, thankfully. Although I really need to get in gear and drop some weight and start exercising again.

I hope you have a nice light tablet to stay connected during this process.

Best wishes for a quick recovery Brother!


----------



## BleedsGreen (Apr 8, 2013)

Hey guys just for perspective this picture has the cantaloupe kush circled in red. The taller thicker plant to the left is the Purple OG, the one I am really excited about. I must say that the canakush top cola smelled just like a cantaloupe, that was really cool!


----------



## superstoner1 (Apr 8, 2013)

Think strain bank, bleeds.


----------



## superstoner1 (Apr 8, 2013)

Od, seriously, you know how i feel, but just in case i will have the oil changed because i do know that address. Lmao. Best of luck to you my friend.


----------



## BleedsGreen (Apr 8, 2013)

superstoner1 said:


> Think strain bank, bleeds.


I am that's why the perspective!


----------



## OLD DUDE (Apr 9, 2013)

Sorry SS, I'm alive


----------



## BleedsGreen (Apr 9, 2013)

Glad to see you pulled through OD! Gotta be feeling rough I imagine? Hope you recover quickly and feel better in no time!


----------



## superstoner1 (Apr 9, 2013)

OLD DUDE said:


> Sorry SS, I'm alive


Its a damn good thing you old fart. If i had to drive there then i would be obligated to visit my sister also and im just tired of family.


----------



## OLD DUDE (Apr 9, 2013)

It was in my neck so they went in thru the front, they move the vocal cords out of the way which causes a HORRIBLE pain when swallowing!! Good thing I'm not one of those people


----------



## superstoner1 (Apr 9, 2013)

OMG. Didnt need that one. They did a similar surgery on my mother 30+ years ago and took a piece of bone from her hip and replaced the one in her neck that shattered. Her hip and speaking were what bothered her the most.


----------



## OLD DUDE (Apr 10, 2013)

Sorry, I forget all ya all haven't known me for years and just expect that out of me Popping the Skunk#1 today!!!!


----------



## superstoner1 (Apr 10, 2013)

No need to edit, i thought it was hilarious.


----------



## OLD DUDE (Apr 10, 2013)

Well, I should be a bit more respectful of Sally unless she is a perv I have a friend that has cadaver bones in her neck!!!


----------



## BleedsGreen (Apr 10, 2013)

No need to watch what you say around Sally, she has been around me for over 20 years putting up with all my bullshit and fowl language. She has heard it all by now and repeated most of it! 

Here are a few photos of the purple OG, some nice purple leaves, not that that means anything!

This is a shot of some of the side bud showing the purple in the leafs.


Here is the top cola before and after trimming.


I will let you know weight after all is said and done but she is really nice, dense and impressive.


----------



## JRR Tokin (Apr 11, 2013)

OLD DUDE said:


> Well, I should be a bit more respectful of Sally unless she is a perv I have a friend that has cadaver bones in her neck!!!


Uhhhhhhhhh... Huh huh, huh... You said bone. LOL. 

Glad surgery went well OD!


----------



## JRR Tokin (Apr 11, 2013)

Hey Super, how tall are your veg plants usually when you put them into flower? WW and SS for example?

And from popping seeds to flower, how much time is necessary? Five weeks or more?


----------



## superstoner1 (Apr 11, 2013)

When my veg lights are as high as i can get is how tall they are going to flower. Lol. Usually about 24-30". I just jarred a mystery and it was close to, if not, 6' at harvest.
seeds seem to take forever. I would say 6-8 weeks from crack to flower.


----------



## OLD DUDE (Apr 11, 2013)

6 foot is what my new big ones are looking to be and I can tell just after two weeks in flower that they will be awesome!!! I hope


----------



## Sa11ySt0ner (Apr 11, 2013)

OLD DUDE said:


> Well, I should be a bit more respectful of Sally unless she is a perv I have a friend that has cadaver bones in her neck!!!


Yeah, pretty much nothing bothers me. I live with Bleeds and some of his buddies will say anything. I don't sweat the small stuff and I thought the swallowing comment was funny. Glad to see you're feeling well enough to make jokes. Wishing you a speedy recovery.


----------



## superstoner1 (Apr 11, 2013)

I like her.....


----------



## OLD DUDE (Apr 12, 2013)

Yep, I think she is a keeper!


----------



## OLD DUDE (Apr 12, 2013)

Hey SS, you think it is worth the money to replace hoods with the big ass ones like blockbusters???


----------



## superstoner1 (Apr 12, 2013)

Yes...... and blockbusters really are not that expensive.


----------



## JRR Tokin (Apr 12, 2013)

superstoner1 said:


> When my veg lights are as high as i can get is how tall they are going to flower. Lol. Usually about 24-30". I just jarred a mystery and it was close to, if not, 6' at harvest.
> seeds seem to take forever. I would say 6-8 weeks from crack to flower.


Thx man! Now if I may, how can you have 8' ceilings and grow 6' plants when the rails are several feet off the floor? Do you mean 6' from the floor or do you mean they're bent to hell and back?


----------



## superstoner1 (Apr 12, 2013)

That mother grew past the lights. My system sets at about 2' and reflectors are against the ceiling.


----------



## JRR Tokin (Apr 12, 2013)

superstoner1 said:


> That mother grew past the lights. My system sets at about 2' and reflectors are against the ceiling.


BIG damn tree! I'm jealous. Are you still bending tops over a lot to even canopy or they just all over the place?


----------



## superstoner1 (Apr 12, 2013)

Oh no, i still bend them all over or they would burn horribly. The mystery was in the very back corner and it grows straight up so i just left it alone and still got 2.7 from it.


----------



## superstoner1 (Apr 12, 2013)

Havent posted pics in a bit so here is one of my top three favorite strains of all time, Blue God. She is a fantastic all around smoke, thick, tasty, great aroma, and bag appeal out the ass. But, like all of such beauty, she does have her flaw, yield.


----------



## BleedsGreen (Apr 12, 2013)

superstoner1 said:


> Havent posted pics in a bit so here is one of my top three favorite strains of all time, Blue God. She is a fantastic all around smoke, thick, tasty, great aroma, and bag appeal out the ass. But, like all of such beauty, she does have her flaw, yield.


Beautiful! I bow down to the Blue God! Her buds are a lot like the OG I grew, they aren't no where near as pretty the blue hue is amazing!


----------



## Sa11ySt0ner (Apr 12, 2013)

Very pretty buds, its a shame they don't have a great yield. We're going to take the clones from the strains that did not produce well in this system and try them outdoors. We've got the clones so we might as well give it a try. I'm hoping they will like soil better. They don't have a high enough yeild to bother with indoors again no matter how much I like the flavor.


----------



## superstoner1 (Apr 12, 2013)

If it wasnt so good i wouldnt keep it. The only way i can grow it in my room is in dwc buckets on the ends of my aero setups. I believe my best yield was just at 3oz on 5-6 weeks of veg. Needless to say very few have had the pleasure of it because i keep most of it. I havent had any for close to 4 weeks so i cut that one down right after the pics.


----------



## OLD DUDE (Apr 13, 2013)

I think it is the best quality I have ever had!!! I culled it unfortunatly cause of its yield although now that I am kinda growing trees I kinda wish I still had it!! That's a good looking one right there now


----------



## OLD DUDE (Apr 13, 2013)

Sa11ySt0ner said:


> Very pretty buds, its a shame they don't have a great yield. We're going to take the clones from the strains that did not produce well in this system and try them outdoors. We've got the clones so we might as well give it a try. I'm hoping they will like soil better. They don't have a high enough yeild to bother with indoors again no matter how much I like the flavor.


I know Bleeds said the Canalope Kush basicly only had that one top but, I would not give up on it after only one run, that top was too nice!! Try topping one maybe and bending one over early in veg so the side branches catch up and you might be able to 4-5 tops like the original!!! Bending is what I do on my Chronic and end up with a shit load of good sized tops, it does not like being topped so always try both!!!!


----------



## OLD DUDE (Apr 13, 2013)

I have been selling clones to a couple friends of my helper. The way I understand it, one guy does the vegging and the other guy does he flowering. The guy doing the vegging is quitting and the flower guy just offered me $200 per 18 inch plant, he wants 20 every two weeks! I think I like that!!! The sweet part of the deal is that I pay my helper a percentage and he takes care of the transfer and I never even meet the other dude!!!!!!! I do hate the idea of having a helper but I have no choice and he is VERY SCARED of me I try and make sure I'm playing with one of my guns when he comes over


----------



## nameno (Apr 14, 2013)

Sure looks good to me. I saw a pie chart that had listed medical stuff,like antibioditics,antiinflamatory, what % was in cannabis to help our bodies. Anybody know where I saw it? I ask it here because I believe SS1 made a comment about it & think maybe he knows where.


----------



## superstoner1 (Apr 14, 2013)

Not me....


----------



## cloneseed (Apr 14, 2013)

You guys' stuff looks awesome, totally wish I could run 1000 watter's. Glad to see everyone doing well, hope you're having a great recovery OD.

Have any of you guys experimented with different timer settings on your pumps? I had to run stealthier for the last 5 or 6 days and set my pumps to 1 min on, 45 min off. The weird thing is my all plants (clone, veg, and flower) have been looking way happier, way more perky and not as droopy, and fan leaves have put on a lot of size. Roots that were popping out of my clones are growing way quicker too. Room temps are at 76-78, humidity at 40-50%, res's around 64-69.

I'm thinking about keeping them this way, do any of you guys foresee or know of any problems I might run in to doing so? Only thing I can think of is root zone temps will increase between waterings, but enough to cause problems?


----------



## OLD DUDE (Apr 15, 2013)

Any Game of Thrones fans?? If not, you should do what ever it takes to catch up!! IMO, the best TV series I have ever watched!!!!! I loved The Sopranos and I like this better!!!!! Lot of nice boobies too


----------



## OLD DUDE (Apr 15, 2013)

cloneseed said:


> You guys' stuff looks awesome, totally wish I could run 1000 watter's. Glad to see everyone doing well, hope you're having a great recovery OD.
> 
> Have any of you guys experimented with different timer settings on your pumps? I had to run stealthier for the last 5 or 6 days and set my pumps to 1 min on, 45 min off. The weird thing is my all plants (clone, veg, and flower) have been looking way happier, way more perky and not as droopy, and fan leaves have put on a lot of size. Roots that were popping out of my clones are growing way quicker too. Room temps are at 76-78, humidity at 40-50%, res's around 64-69.
> 
> I'm thinking about keeping them this way, do any of you guys foresee or know of any problems I might run in to doing so? Only thing I can think of is root zone temps will increase between waterings, but enough to cause problems?


 I think people have tried everything. If it works for you and the results appear to be better for you, why not do it?? I just copy what SS is currently doing


----------



## superstoner1 (Apr 15, 2013)

Hehe, boobies.. he said boobies.


----------



## BleedsGreen (Apr 15, 2013)

Sallie and I have been watching Games of Thrones since it started big fans here! I love the midget, he is my favorite character and the dragon women and and and and there is so much going on in that show!


----------



## Sa11ySt0ner (Apr 15, 2013)

OLD DUDE said:


> Any Game of Thrones fans?? If not, you should do what ever it takes to catch up!! IMO, the best TV series I have ever watched!!!!! I loved The Sopranos and I like this better!!!!! Lot of nice boobies too


We've been watching since the first season. Great show. Unfortunately I couldn't wait for season 2 so I read all the books and now know most of whats coming up.


----------



## OLD DUDE (Apr 16, 2013)

Anybody ever seen any smaller wort chillers than the ones from NY Brewery???


----------



## superstoner1 (Apr 16, 2013)

How much smaller? Anything less than 25' just make it yourself.


----------



## OLD DUDE (Apr 16, 2013)

That would work, want them for my hybrids!


----------



## legaleyes13 (Apr 16, 2013)

Do you guys feel the size of the net pots/neoprene inserts effects how big the stem grows? I normally use 3.5'' net pots but I'm thinking about switching to 2''. How big are the net pots that you guys use?


----------



## OLD DUDE (Apr 16, 2013)

2s are fine unless you grow trees! If you didn't know, SS sells colored inserts which are cheaper and great for different strains!!!


----------



## legaleyes13 (Apr 16, 2013)

I heard him mention it before, but I thought he quit selling em... Hey, SS if you see this how much for 500 2'' inserts? Figured I'd buy a bunch....


----------



## OLD DUDE (Apr 17, 2013)

Growing bigger plants is freaking me out!!! Not only can I run higher ppms, they are drinking A LOT more water!!! Having said that, damn they look good!!!!


----------



## 420circuit (Apr 17, 2013)

cloneseed said:


> You guys' stuff looks awesome, totally wish I could run 1000 watter's. Glad to see everyone doing well, hope you're having a great recovery OD.
> 
> Have any of you guys experimented with different timer settings on your pumps? I had to run stealthier for the last 5 or 6 days and set my pumps to 1 min on, 45 min off. The weird thing is my all plants (clone, veg, and flower) have been looking way happier, way more perky and not as droopy, and fan leaves have put on a lot of size. Roots that were popping out of my clones are growing way quicker too. Room temps are at 76-78, humidity at 40-50%, res's around 64-69.
> 
> I'm thinking about keeping them this way, do any of you guys foresee or know of any problems I might run in to doing so? Only thing I can think of is root zone temps will increase between waterings, but enough to cause problems?


1 minute on and 45 mins off? Do you use the rail system? I took my timers from 1:20 on/3:10 off to 1:10 on/6:00 off a week ago and have seen no real change to the plants, but I worry about leaving the roots to dry and miss out on the nutrients for too long. Maybe SS can weigh in with what timing has worked best...Seems like 1 min on/8 min off was last posted timing, but my memory is long time gone...


----------



## Crash/420 (Apr 17, 2013)

80 second on 8 minutes off!


----------



## cloneseed (Apr 17, 2013)

420circuit said:


> 1 minute on and 45 mins off? Do you use the rail system? I took my timers from 1:20 on/3:10 off to 1:10 on/6:00 off a week ago and have seen no real change to the plants, but I worry about leaving the roots to dry and miss out on the nutrients for too long. Maybe SS can weigh in with what timing has worked best...Seems like 1 min on/8 min off was last posted timing, but my memory is long time gone...


I was wondering the same, if they were going to miss nutrients for too long at 45min off. I'm running round rails, and had been running 1min on / 10min off.


----------



## 420circuit (Apr 17, 2013)

Crash/420 said:


> 80 second on 8 minutes off!


There it is, thanks Crash, makes sense to use the sweet spot once the research has been done (thanks SS!) and for me that will save some power. 45 mins seems like too long to be off, 'fraid my roots would dry out and stunt growth.


----------



## superstoner1 (Apr 17, 2013)

legaleyes13 said:


> I heard him mention it before, but I thought he quit selling em... Hey, SS if you see this how much for 500 2'' inserts? Figured I'd buy a bunch....


$125 shipped


----------



## chunkylonin (Apr 17, 2013)

Whats up gang,just checking in.


----------



## superstoner1 (Apr 17, 2013)

Whats up chunks?


----------



## Crash/420 (Apr 17, 2013)

Got my blockbusters with 8" vents today!


----------



## chunkylonin (Apr 18, 2013)

superstoner1 said:


> Whats up chunks?


Nothing much,still trying to get my system up and runing,a few set backs but I should be all ready within the next few weeks.How about yourself anything new going on,change anything in the last few months that I should know.Its hard keeping up,seems like as soon as I start going in a direction you come up with some different build or change something and have me thinking again lol.


----------



## superstoner1 (Apr 19, 2013)

Everything has been on cruise control for the last few months. Yields and quality are great. But since i have just finished completely re doing two bedrooms from ceiling to floor i have some free time coming and i almost bought a new smartbin today for a new system i have some ideas for.


----------



## Crash/420 (Apr 20, 2013)

ok so I am too the point now that I am ready to get a mini-split. my room is 9.5x9.5 with 2000 watts but may upgrade to 3000 down the road. What size should I get? Also what size is your LG mini-split, SS?


----------



## superstoner1 (Apr 20, 2013)

24000 btu will do nicely


----------



## Crash/420 (Apr 20, 2013)

Thanks SS that is what I was thinking.


----------



## Sa11ySt0ner (Apr 20, 2013)

Happy 4/20 to all! We owe this delicious fresh weed to all of you who have been so helpful during our first grow with the SB/SS system.


----------



## BleedsGreen (Apr 20, 2013)

Everything is pretty much dry and starting the cure! I am really impressed with the potency of the Lemon OG and the OG so far, I haven't tried the POG yet, maybe later today.

Happy 420 all!

The Lemon OG was my best producer, 1 plant was 4oz the other 5.5oz (this one was toped). The POG and the OG were close seconds both coming in at 4oz. The Cantaloupe came in at just 2 oz. Sage was also 2 oz. the rest aren't worth growing for yield but some great flavors. The damn Pineapple chunk was less the a 1/4 and the mobydick was only 10g.


----------



## OLD DUDE (Apr 21, 2013)

BleedsGreen said:


> Everything is pretty much dry and starting the cure! I am really impressed with the potency of the Lemon OG and the OG so far, I haven't tried the POG yet, maybe later today.
> 
> Happy 420 all!
> 
> The Lemon OG was my best producer, 1 plant was 4oz the other 5.5oz (this one was toped). The POG and the OG were close seconds both coming in at 4oz. The Cantaloupe came in at just 2 oz. Sage was also 2 oz. the rest aren't worth growing for yield but some great flavors. The damn Pineapple chunk was less the a 1/4 and the mobydick was only 10g.


Those are good numbers!!!!!


----------



## OLD DUDE (Apr 21, 2013)

It fucking sucks when a bulb blows in the flower room!! That should be something to tell newbies about so they can plan for a bulb change which isn't all that easy when the room is full!!!!!!


----------



## superstoner1 (Apr 21, 2013)

You want a that fucking sucks story, well i got all yous beat. The only good part about this is i was home and not out of town like last weekend. So yesterday was a beautiful day, started at the soccer fields where my 5yo scored three goals, and continued when i got home and scored myself.hehe. so after starting laundry i thought i would clean the garage and get ready for some new projects like my new flower system. About an hour into it i turn around and notice a puddle of water, getting larger quickly. If you remember, my household water heater is in my flower room which is in the garage. Close the doors, turn off the lights and open flower room door and turn on green lights. FUCK. Room is 80* humidity is 90% and water is 2" deep and pouring out fast. So, 3 trips later to lowes, $600 poorer, and 9 hours later, and needing about 5 stitches in my finger i have hot water and water heater is no longer in flower room. Well the old one is still in there since i need to figure out how i will get it out, but need to wait til harvest. Damn i hurt today. Getting old sucks.


----------



## OLD DUDE (Apr 21, 2013)

The life of a grower I'm going straight to my basement as soon as I'm done typing this and do a drain on my water heater!!!!!!


----------



## BleedsGreen (Apr 21, 2013)

What the hell is up with hot water this weekend. The wife and I woke up to no hot water this morning as well! I think it is my circulation pump. Trying to debug it now, at least we don't have any leaks.


----------



## thedumbguy (Apr 21, 2013)

no more how water probs now...


----------



## thedumbguy (Apr 21, 2013)

damn man.. thats supersucky


----------



## OLD DUDE (Apr 22, 2013)

What the hell did Padrik(sp) do to those whores?????????????????


----------



## BleedsGreen (Apr 22, 2013)

My problem was the circulation pump, got to home depot right at 8PM when they were closing. 45 minutes later I was home and had hot water by 10PM. Happy days are here again!


----------



## superstoner1 (Apr 22, 2013)

Lucky bastard


----------



## BleedsGreen (Apr 22, 2013)

superstoner1 said:


> Lucky bastard


Well I guess  For sure that I didn't have a leak and secondly that we didn't need heat. It did take me a good 8 hours trying to figure out what was wrong being a retard and always just having people come fix it. Unfortunately with the girls down there that wasn't an option so yeah I am a Lucky bastard, because I got it fixed!


----------



## JRR Tokin (Apr 22, 2013)

BleedsGreen said:


> Everything is pretty much dry and starting the cure! I am really impressed with the potency of the Lemon OG and the OG so far, I haven't tried the POG yet, maybe later today.


Nice job man!



OLD DUDE said:


> It fucking sucks when a bulb blows in the flower room!! That should be something to tell newbies about so they can plan for a bulb change which isn't all that easy when the room is full!!!!!!


Good call, OD.



superstoner1 said:


> You want a that fucking sucks story, well i got all yous beat. The only good part about this is i was home and not out of town like last weekend. So yesterday was a beautiful day, started at the soccer fields where my 5yo scored three goals, and continued when i got home and scored myself.hehe. so after starting laundry i thought i would clean the garage and get ready for some new projects like my new flower system. About an hour into it i turn around and notice a puddle of water, getting larger quickly. If you remember, my household water heater is in my flower room which is in the garage. Close the doors, turn off the lights and open flower room door and turn on green lights. FUCK. Room is 80* humidity is 90% and water is 2" deep and pouring out fast. So, 3 trips later to lowes, $600 poorer, and 9 hours later, and needing about 5 stitches in my finger i have hot water and water heater is no longer in flower room. Well the old one is still in there since i need to figure out how i will get it out, but need to wait til harvest. Damn i hurt today. Getting old sucks.


That sucks donkey nutz! But on the bright side SS, no more water heater (soon) in your room, man!


----------



## JRR Tokin (Apr 23, 2013)

Can somebody remind me if you use a higher Veg PH (seems like SS said around 6) or was it lower than the standard 5.8?

Also, I know many of you use the Minigen for CO2. For one grow and the time being, however, what would be the most practical/cheapest method to use CO2? A tank or my new Sparky(Tm) CO2 system which of course is the family dog... JK, LOL.


----------



## OLD DUDE (Apr 23, 2013)

JRR Tokin said:


> Can somebody remind me if you use a higher Veg PH (seems like SS said around 6) or was it lower than the standard 5.8?
> 
> Also, I know many of you use the Minigen for CO2. For one grow and the time being, however, what would be the most practical/cheapest method to use CO2? A tank or my new Sparky(Tm) CO2 system which of course is the family dog... JK, LOL.


As with most things, don't fuck around with the cheapest!!! Get a MiniGen, if its too pricey for the moment, wait till it is in your budget!! Any money you spend on anything other than that will end up being waisted in the long run!!!!


----------



## superstoner1 (Apr 23, 2013)

So, so true


----------



## JRR Tokin (Apr 24, 2013)

Got the message! LOL. Thx

And what about veg ph? 5.8 or 6?


----------



## superstoner1 (Apr 24, 2013)

5.6-5.8...


----------



## chunkylonin (Apr 24, 2013)

I know ive asked this befor but didnt really get an answer.So is their any real difference using round pvc to the square fence post,other than rolling issues I cant really see any negatives about it,what do you all think ?


----------



## BleedsGreen (Apr 24, 2013)

I have seen pictures of others using the round with success. I am a square guy myself though


----------



## Crash/420 (Apr 24, 2013)

Whoo hoo!!! mini split is installed!!!!!!!


----------



## Sencha (Apr 24, 2013)

Hey Crash. I just got one of those a couple weeks ago. Prep for a huge humidity spike when the lights go off. I wasn't ready for mine. I had to run and grab a 70 pint dehumidifier instead of my 55. Also, make sure it's empty before the lights go out if you don't have it draining into a rez or something.


----------



## JRR Tokin (Apr 24, 2013)

chunkylonin said:


> I know ive asked this befor but didnt really get an answer.So is their any real difference using round pvc to the square fence post,other than rolling issues I cant really see any negatives about it,what do you all think ?


I'll tell ya this Chunky... I just happened to give it a try one time bc it was cheap, and it's not worth the savings to me. For starters, rolling is a bitch and you don't want a giant ganja wheel. Furthermore, and the biggest problem is the netcups don't seat (sit) well bc it's not a flat surface. You can also lock in the fence post so to speak with the T's on both sides. My 2 c's, fwiw.


----------



## JRR Tokin (Apr 24, 2013)

Sencha... Funny avatar bro. That's classic.


----------



## Crash/420 (Apr 25, 2013)

Sencha said:


> Hey Crash. I just got one of those a couple weeks ago. Prep for a huge humidity spike when the lights go off. I wasn't ready for mine. I had to run and grab a 70 pint dehumidifier instead of my 55. Also, make sure it's empty before the lights go out if you don't have it draining into a rez or something.


Thanks for the tip I will keep an eye on it. Also here is a few pics of the flower room progress!


----------



## OLD DUDE (Apr 25, 2013)

Are the walls that bathroom paneling stuff???


----------



## Crash/420 (Apr 25, 2013)

OLD DUDE said:


> Are the walls that bathroom paneling stuff???


no they are just dry wall painted white. The roof and one wall will be osb.


----------



## chunkylonin (Apr 25, 2013)

Thats for the replys.


----------



## kilorg (Apr 25, 2013)

Hey all!!! I'm starting a hydro grow this month 4 1000w lights.


how many plants can I grow and typically how much can I expect to yield each plant?


Also what are some techniques or tricks of the trade to maximize yield?


What strain the best quality and yield ratio?


I'm a brand new grower so any and all tips will help
Thanks!!


----------



## sky rocket (Apr 25, 2013)

kilorg said:


> Hey all!!! I'm starting a hydro grow this month 4 1000w lights.
> 
> 
> how many plants can I grow and typically how much can I expect to yield each plant?
> ...


Have you done any research yourself for all of the questions you are asking? Research goes a long way instead if just being spoon fed. You are a brand new grower why start of with 4x1000s? Don't you think 400 watts would be more suitable for a newbie? That's like a 16 year old just getting there drivers license and they think they can drive in the Daytona 500. Hey I'm not trying to put ya down just being more realistic.


----------



## OLD DUDE (Apr 26, 2013)

37,000 plants, at least 14 pounds per plant!!
the pinkie in the butt technique is a good one and the weinner in the popcorn at the movies trick is one I like!!
Bag seed usually ends up having the best quality and I would go with a seed that has a good yield for the best yield!!


----------



## OLD DUDE (Apr 26, 2013)

On a serious note, if you are going to do this system, read ALL of this thread and the first 100 pages of https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/116859-harvest-pound-every-three-weeks.html!!!! Everyone of your questions will be answered by reading those threads!!!
when you done with your homework, come back and people will be more than happy to help!!!!

i run a 4000 watt flower room and like Sky Rocket said, it ain't easy!!!!!!! It can be done by a newbie but its tough!!!! Before you start thinking about strains, get your rooms set up!!! Crash is doing a great job of getting things set up!!! I-We, can be kinda of an asshole sometimes but, what we are really saying is slow down just a bit!!


----------



## superstoner1 (Apr 26, 2013)

kilorg said:


> Hey all!!! I'm starting a hydro grow this month 4 1000w lights.
> 
> 
> how many plants can I grow and typically how much can I expect to yield each plant?
> ...


Seriously? Try reading.


----------



## superstoner1 (Apr 26, 2013)

You are an asshole all the time od, wait, thats me thats the asshole all the time.


----------



## OLD DUDE (Apr 26, 2013)

Hey, I keep saying I have learned everything from you!!!!!!!


----------



## OLD DUDE (Apr 26, 2013)

Hey Crash, I was just thinking about you setting up your room and one thing that people don't think about is if you will need to add heat at night in the winter time!!! Not sure where you live, just something to think about! I knew I would need heat so I hard wired a baseboard heater with a thermostat!!


----------



## Crash/420 (Apr 26, 2013)

OLD DUDE said:


> Hey Crash, I was just thinking about you setting up your room and one thing that people don't think about is if you will need to add heat at night in the winter time!!! Not sure where you live, just something to think about! I knew I would need heat so I hard wired a baseboard heater with a thermostat!!


my min split has auto change over from cool to heat to keep the room where it needs to be and has separate temp settings for lights on and lights off! I have already had problems with the room getting to cold with the lights off during the winter so that was a big thought of mine. Also the unit I got is rated to work up to 0 degrees Fahrenheit outside. and is 19 seer!


----------



## Crash/420 (Apr 26, 2013)

superstoner1 said:


> You are an asshole all the time od, wait, thats me thats the asshole all the time.


I prefer to be a dick! Assholes get fucked and I like to do the fuckin!


----------



## superstoner1 (Apr 26, 2013)

Consider the title yours. What minisplit did u get?


----------



## OLD DUDE (Apr 26, 2013)

Yeah, I wanna know too cause I haven't broke down and bought one yet but it is the next thing on my list and the features you referred too are exactly what I need!


----------



## Crash/420 (Apr 26, 2013)

This is the one I got http://www.greendroplet.com/index.php/fujitsu-asu24rlf-aou24rlxfw-halcyon-wall-heat-pump-air-conditioner-18-seer-24-000-btu.html but I bought it through a trusted local hvac company and had them install it for me. I also only have to call them should any warranty issues come up.


----------



## OLD DUDE (Apr 27, 2013)

Well, gonna have to go with Ideal Air I guess, too chicken to have someone come and do the vacuuming!!! The only problem with Ideal Air is that it comes with 23 foot lines and I really need 30 feet


----------



## OLD DUDE (Apr 27, 2013)

Anybody ever do a conversion from LP to natural gas for their generators, seems to make sense???? I know the LP is not a big deal but hooking up to NG would just make one less thing to fuck with!


----------



## georgeforeman (Apr 27, 2013)

OLD DUDE said:


> Anybody ever do a conversion from LP to natural gas for their generators, seems to make sense???? I know the LP is not a big deal but hooking up to NG would just make one less thing to fuck with!


careful with that OD, some states do not have enough NG pressure for the generators to work. Check the disclaimers on the conversion kit.


----------



## OLD DUDE (Apr 27, 2013)

Thanks for the heads up G, had no idea there could be a problem!!!!!


----------



## Crash/420 (Apr 27, 2013)

OLD DUDE said:


> Well, gonna have to go with Ideal Air I guess, too chicken to have someone come and do the vacuuming!!! The only problem with Ideal Air is that it comes with 23 foot lines and I really need 30 feet


I went through someone I trust because I didn't want just anyone to come vacuum the lines either! mine came with 30' lines that he ended up cutting and flaring for a perfect fit. Also from what I seen the ideal Air units are cool only and I needed heat also.


----------



## OLD DUDE (Apr 28, 2013)

Ideal air does have units that provide heat. I could get by without that feature but, the ones that have the heat function has a 15 seer and the ones without are only 13


----------



## Crash/420 (Apr 28, 2013)

thats a kinda crappy seer rating


----------



## JRR Tokin (Apr 30, 2013)

Hey guys, I've only dealt with feminized seeds and clones in the past. I believe I read on some thread that I could just take cuttings and put them under 12/12 to sex a few of the reg seeds. Is that correct? Any suggestions? Thx in advance.


----------



## Crash/420 (Apr 30, 2013)

I've grown some bag seed and after about 6-8 weeks in veg I was able to tell the sex of them. I've also heard of people putting clones into 12/12 to sex them.


----------



## superstoner1 (Apr 30, 2013)

I take cuttings and either clone those and flower mother to sex or put cuttings in a cup of water and into flower room under 12/12 to sex while mother still vegs.


----------



## JRR Tokin (Apr 30, 2013)

Crash/420 said:


> I've grown some bag seed and after about 6-8 weeks in veg I was able to tell the sex of them. I've also heard of people putting clones into 12/12 to sex them.


Ok, so I should be able to see balls or preballs (lol) after a lengthy veg or at least be able to identify the ladies. Cool, thanks.



superstoner1 said:


> I take cuttings and either clone those and flower mother to sex or put cuttings in a cup of water and into flower room under 12/12 to sex while mother still vegs.


Yep, that's what I was gonna do. Just take cuttings, put them in a glass of water and test them but I wasn't sure if they technically needed roots or not. Thank you, SS.


----------



## Crash/420 (May 1, 2013)

JRR Tokin said:


> Ok, so I should be able to see balls or preballs (lol) after a lengthy veg or at least be able to identify the ladies. Cool, thanks.


yes you should be able to see balls or pistols, if your flower room is on throw a couple in there just to be sure.

p.s. I wasn't sure if they needed to be rooted or not to put in the flower room either.


----------



## OLD DUDE (May 1, 2013)

Take a couple cuttings off each plant just in case one doesn't make it!!! If this is something you are going to be doing every now and then, build a bucket cloner!! I have never seen balls in veg but you will most likely be able to identify the girls!!!


----------



## JRR Tokin (May 1, 2013)

Thanks OGD...idk, just felt right


----------



## nameno (May 3, 2013)

Haven't bothered ya'll in a while,so I thought I would drop by and say "hi" OD & SS well everybody else to.
Have a good day & heavy grow.


----------



## oceangreen (May 4, 2013)

hey hey

hows everyone doing. been a while.

Things are nice and heavy over here.. Great thread here.


----------



## oceangreen (May 4, 2013)

SS have you thought about 6 site? 2 per rail?


----------



## superstoner1 (May 4, 2013)

oceangreen said:


> SS have you thought about 6 site? 2 per rail?


No..........


----------



## OLD DUDE (May 5, 2013)

Heading to Vegas Thursday, so if you want me to place any bets for ya, PayPal you money to me in the next couple days!!! I promise I will be honest and send you any money you win!!! Oh yeah, I won't come in you mouth either


----------



## superstoner1 (May 5, 2013)

And the check is in the mail. Have fun old fart. When u get back figure out some seeds and send them.


----------



## OLD DUDE (May 5, 2013)

Pick whatever you want and I will send them before I leave! I have skunk #1 about 4 weeks old and Orange Bud in week 3 of flower! 3 of them look really nice, but you may not want them cause they are Dutch Passion! Never got the order from World of Seeds, they didn't charge me so.....

Seeds 
TGA. Big Budda Cheese 10 Female 
Ace of Spades-10 Sensi Skunk 10
Quazy Train-10. Serious Seeds Kali Mist 10
Jilly Bean-10 Next Gwneration Grapefruit Kush 10
Chernobyl-5. Burmese Kush 10
Agent Orange-10. 1 each Humbolt: Blue Dream, OG Kush, PineSkunk


Nirvana
PPP-10
White Widow-5


Greenhouse
White Widow-2
Big Bang-5


Bodhi. Humbolt OG Kush 5
Blue Tara-11. Ministry of Cannabis Kandahar female 5
Head Trip-11. BOMB SEEDS THC Bomb 10
Jabba's Sister-11. Berry Bomb 10
Tranquil Elaphantizer-11
Goji OG-11
Dream Lotus-11


Hog-2
Hollands Hope-2
AK47-6


----------



## OLD DUDE (May 5, 2013)

The spaces got removed from the post^^^^^^^!! So just look at it carefully and you should be able to figure iit out!


----------



## superstoner1 (May 5, 2013)

What struck me was the ppp, sensi skunk, and quazy train. But you know them and i dont like short plants so pick a winner.


----------



## OLD DUDE (May 6, 2013)

I'll send ya all three and some freebies too! I'm just looking for good phenos and I couldn't care less whether you find them or I do! I set up a test flower room with my old LEDs so I can do a new strain every 8 weeks basically! It would take quite some time to go thru all of them and these will give you some fun for the the summer


----------



## OLD DUDE (May 6, 2013)

Just trimmed the first 7 out of 14 of my backed off amount in flower! They all look to be between 3-4 oz, which makes me a bit horny could end up being a 40+ oz harvest! they were taller than my support racks when I put them into flower and I tied them all down to the tops of the support racks and ended up with a very very very even canopy!


----------



## superstoner1 (May 6, 2013)

Learning you are, jedi.


----------



## oceangreen (May 7, 2013)

OLD DUDE said:


> Just trimmed the first 7 out of 14 of my backed off amount in flower! They all look to be between 3-4 oz, which makes me a bit horny could end up being a 40+ oz harvest! they were taller than my support racks when I put them into flower and I tied them all down to the tops of the support racks and ended up with a very very very even canopy!



I told you guys PPP was great.

Try the DNA kushBerry, by far the best. I got 9oz from one plant

AN i got a LARRY OG that looks perfect fro the system


----------



## oceangreen (May 7, 2013)

just so every one know i add supplemental lighting on the sides, with Leds and its really made a difference to the lower sites.


----------



## oceangreen (May 7, 2013)

SS, SO i am planning to double up the system by extending and adding another 3 rails. making it 6 rails 18 sites for 4 systems.

I will get a stronger pump, and just build new rails and frame and just extend the drain system.


----------



## OLD DUDE (May 7, 2013)

9 oz from one plant?? What's that old RIU saying, "Post a picture or it ain't true"!! Just fuckin with ya but I would like to see a picture of that big ass bitch!!!!!


----------



## superstoner1 (May 7, 2013)

Especially since i had kushberry before.


----------



## georgeforeman (May 7, 2013)

hmm...i suppose that if 1 plant is vegged 3 times bigger than a 3oz plant, it could produce 9oz


----------



## superstoner1 (May 8, 2013)

But in the meantime while that is veggging 3x bigger ive had 5-6 harvested that pulled 15-20.


----------



## OLD DUDE (May 8, 2013)

Sorry guys, ran out of time Ill get er done next week!!!!!


----------



## BleedsGreen (May 8, 2013)

Hi All sorry I haven't chimed in lately, been working my ass off at the job and was out of town for a week because of it. 

Everything is going well here, about 2 weeks away from another harvest unfortunately I don't think my timing was down so well in the beginning and they are a bit on the smaller side. I am on track after that though as the next rail is right on target and just threw another rail in 6 of the 8 plants in that were at proper veg height but 2 were a little small. I have to get that veg and cloning dialed in but still happy with the results without being completely dialed in!

Have a great day


----------



## oceangreen (May 10, 2013)

OLD DUDE said:


> 9 oz from one plant?? What's that old RIU saying, "Post a picture or it ain't true"!! Just fuckin with ya but I would like to see a picture of that big ass bitch!!!!!


I dont know what to say. it truely did happen and it still is. I managed to really get lucky and got a heavy yielding kushberry. Every run I am getting the one in the middle rail above 6 oz. 

I got another monster in the current system, that looks like its 8 or 9 oz again. ill snap a pic.
I do 4 weeks veg

I am statring to see if there was bit more space between sites like 2o inches and better light distribution, this system could create havoc. so my 4th system, i did 18 inches between sites


----------



## oceangreen (May 10, 2013)

superstoner1 said:


> Especially since i had kushberry before.


was it DNA kushburry? its just flawless in this system for mr and at number 2 is nirvana ppp


----------



## superstoner1 (May 11, 2013)

Its all in the phenos.


----------



## JRR Tokin (May 11, 2013)

I was once told it was all in the Peno... Idk. 

Also heard TNA's Bushberry was the bomb jam... Sorry, had to clear that up. Maturity may now resume...


----------



## superstoner1 (May 11, 2013)

Thats funny


----------



## OLD DUDE (May 13, 2013)

Well, I can't retire!!!!!!


----------



## BleedsGreen (May 13, 2013)

OLD DUDE said:


> Well, I can't retire!!!!!!


Gotta work harder for longer to make up for what you donated? Vegas loves donations


----------



## superstoner1 (May 13, 2013)

OLD DUDE said:


> Well, I can't retire!!!!!!


I bet u still had fun.


----------



## OLD DUDE (May 14, 2013)

The funniest thing I saw was the bicycle cops having 5 hookers handcuffed and sitting in a row it was however also a bit sad


----------



## nameno (May 14, 2013)

If you mix up nutes in a bucket,then don't use it for a week is it still good?
I did keep it cool & covered.Thanks


----------



## OLD DUDE (May 14, 2013)

nameno said:


> If you mix up nutes in a bucket,then don't use it for a week is it still good?
> I did keep it cool & covered.Thanks


I have been doing the exact same thing for a few months and have had no problems!! Not saying it is a good idea, just saying I have had no problems!!!!!!!


----------



## superstoner1 (May 14, 2013)

I did that when i first started but ended up getting mold in it. Keep it in the fridge or learn your recipe and only use what you need without having extra.


----------



## OLD DUDE (May 14, 2013)

To clarify, I read your original post as meaning your nutes were mixed into water, and that's what I do in a tub including additives!!! I then add that to my reservoirs to top off!! I use hybrid areo and DWC and it is a pain in the ass to mix in them! I would be very careful about doing this or using mixed nutes not kept in the fridge!!! I do have mixed nutes in the fridge but never more than what I will use within a week!! Remember, I do not recommend any of the things I do regarding nute storage but I have not had any problems!!


----------



## superstoner1 (May 14, 2013)

oh, you got problems alright.


----------



## oceangreen (May 16, 2013)

what size blockbuster hoods is everyoen using?

the 6 or 8 inch?


----------



## oceangreen (May 16, 2013)

from what i recall//everyone uses the 8 inch..?


----------



## oceangreen (May 16, 2013)

SS do you use the sun system blockbuster reflectors


----------



## Crash/420 (May 16, 2013)

I have 8".


----------



## superstoner1 (May 17, 2013)

I have 2 of them in 6".


----------



## oceangreen (May 17, 2013)

superstoner1 said:


> I have 2 of them in 6".


and what do you for your 3rd and fourth systems?


----------



## oceangreen (May 17, 2013)

i was looking at the XXXtreme 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G3MAhQrewks

is it overkill


----------



## oceangreen (May 17, 2013)

think it just the proper coverage for each system


----------



## oceangreen (May 17, 2013)

im still debating air cooled. although SS you stated that you had a massive drop in yield when you used the parabolic?

Howe high were they from the top of the canopy?

Have you tried different open air reflectors. I am wanting to give the bell technologies reflector a try. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ExAucI_B9d0&feature=related

Kubby talks about it in this vid.

I mean I don't have a cooling issue overall. In addition, If I have the regular reflectors high enough, I dont have to worry about upper canopy heat.

SS, can you convice me why air cooled is the way to go with this system please.

In addition, I have 4 systems and will double up the rails soon. Thus I would need 8k watts. This is meaning I would have to have 8 air cooled hoods and probably 2 inlines.

So I definately want to be sure this is the route to go before I make the big investment.

Regards SS


----------



## superstoner1 (May 17, 2013)

Cant convince u only tell u what something did for me. Now i will give u a good deal on 2 parabolic hoods.


----------



## 420circuit (May 17, 2013)

I can tell you that adding a third hood to my 6" ducted air system jacked up the heat in the room by 5-6 degrees F and the air coming out of the duct is now 91F. This is just 3 - 600s and a 296 fpm fan. I turned 2 of the ballasts down to 75% and still too hot, so I'll try upping the fan capacity. Moved the ballasts out of the room, so it's either spend some shekels or dial the watts back down. Point is that air cooling makes sense, wish I would have gone with the 8" hoods now as it might have made the difference in this situation. AC is not an option for me as my power capacity is bumping max.


----------



## oceangreen (May 17, 2013)

superstoner1 said:


> Cant convince u only tell u what something did for me. Now i will give u a good deal on 2 parabolic hoods.


ok, ill go aircooled, but which one. blockbuster or xxxl and which size 6 or 8 inch


----------



## extremepsi (May 17, 2013)

I use the 6 xxxl and have been happy with it


----------



## extremepsi (May 17, 2013)

super, I am trying a few 11 week strains what do you recommend as far as nute schedule iv used yours for the 7-8 week strains any changes you would recommend?


----------



## superstoner1 (May 18, 2013)

Just add another res change to the schedule using the week 3 recipe.


----------



## cloneseed (May 18, 2013)

Hey all, hope everything's been well... unfortunately I took in some clones and am now battling our beloved powdery mildew, but other than that, all has been awesome here. 

I've recently been wanting to add a DWC bucket or two in my room, what nute schedule are you running in yours SS?


----------



## superstoner1 (May 18, 2013)

I just add 2 gals of tap water to the bucket and pump 3 gal from whatever flower res that has the right stage recipe for them, like week 1 or week 3 recipe. This brings ppm to near perfect for dwc and is so much easier than mixing each bucket.


----------



## legaleyes13 (May 19, 2013)

SS, I understand that you use organic nutes in a media-less setup... how is that working out considering the microbes don't have media to colonize on? I'm so used to botanicare that I don't want to switch, but I'm wondering about organic nutes in the whole media-less setup thing.


----------



## extremepsi (May 19, 2013)

superstoner1 said:


> Just add another res change to the schedule using the week 3 recipe.


 just curious but why go back to the weeks 3- 5 nute schedule after using weeks 5-8 nutes


----------



## superstoner1 (May 19, 2013)

I didnt say that. I said add a second week 3 batch to allow for the extra 3-4 weeks of flower needed. Still use the week 5 recipe just at week 8-9.


----------



## superstoner1 (May 19, 2013)

Legal, microbes dont need media, just roots. It works great. Immediate difference in root health.


----------



## legaleyes13 (May 19, 2013)

Cool and thanks....


----------



## extremepsi (May 19, 2013)

superstoner1 said:


> I didnt say that. I said add a second week 3 batch to allow for the extra 3-4 weeks of flower needed. Still use the week 5 recipe just at week 8-9.


i'm sorry I misread thank you super


----------



## georgeforeman (May 21, 2013)

ss, the superskunk is finally harvested and drying. It has a strong spicy/peppery smell. Is that normal?


----------



## superstoner1 (May 21, 2013)

Hummmmmm, mine reminds me of fruitloops.


----------



## oceangreen (May 21, 2013)

went with the blockbuster 8"


thanks SS for the continued support..

Mother Africa thanks you


----------



## superstoner1 (May 21, 2013)

I thank you, and the doctor thanks you.

Name that movie old fart.


----------



## OLD DUDE (May 22, 2013)

superstoner1 said:


> Hummmmmm, mine reminds me of fruitloops.


Could it be a Hog, cause George's description sounds like it!!! I think the SS smells like Fruit Loops too!!! Just harvested a Hog and a SS that should be between 5-6 oz!!! If I could get em all like that I would only need 8 plants each round!!! They were tall bitches!!!!!


----------



## OLD DUDE (May 22, 2013)

My mom has been with me for a week and have been forced off the grid had to spend every minute of sneaking around tending to the garden which ain't easy will take care of my obligations in the next couple days guys!!!


----------



## superstoner1 (May 23, 2013)

I was wondering.


----------



## BleedsGreen (May 23, 2013)

Took down another rail last weekend, this perpetual is NICE thanks SS and OD! 4 more weeks !


----------



## superstoner1 (May 23, 2013)

I just finished jarring up ounce number 38 from last unit and still have 2 plants to go. Might be a record breaker.


----------



## 420circuit (May 23, 2013)

Got any suggestions as far as which strains are likin' the rails? For me the Northern Lights are doing well as long as they are topped and it looks like Blueberry will be a keeper, but I haven't finished them yet.


----------



## superstoner1 (May 23, 2013)

Superskunk, white widow and ak47 are great in it but the key is veg. 28-35 days and then bend those bitches over in flower. I learned early on that mostly indica strains just dont produce in this system and i hate short plants. My last couple of mystery plants have hit close to 6' but yield is only 2-3oz, but its a damn good 2-3oz. Still has to be one of the top 3 strains i have ever had.


----------



## 420circuit (May 23, 2013)

WW is currently is test in my new 4 rail x 2 foot system with 8 2" pots. First time I have tried a system with just 1 strain. This just 1 week into flower after 39 days in veg and is under 600 watts. I had to turn down the lights to 75%, due to a couple slight leaf burns, but will put it back to 100% in a day or 2. Still wondering what your mystery strain is. I'll be trying a couple new strains next, from 303 seeds Meltdown and R-4, both high CBDs, along with a couple OGs. The NL really like this system, here is a current bud at 7 weeks.


----------



## OLD DUDE (May 24, 2013)

Damn, 2-3 oz on Mystery??? These guys don't realize how good that is!!!!!!!!!! And like SS said, it is some GOOOOOOOOOD shit


----------



## OLD DUDE (May 24, 2013)

I have just added a new cleaning devise that will convince you all that I am either a genious or insane, which I understand are close to being one in the same I always vacume-sweep my flower room when I change out a rack, and it is a pain and takes forever to do a good job, sooooo, I have a battery powered leaf blower that is not super powerful and it is PERFECT!!! It took me like one minute to totally blow everything into a corner and then vacuumed it up


----------



## superstoner1 (May 24, 2013)

Looks like i beat you to genious and insane, i got a battery powered shop vac from sears for xmas. Its perfect for small jobs and easy to get any leaves on the vegger tops or in the corners.
and i heard about u blowing everything in a corner old dude. Lmao.


----------



## OLD DUDE (May 24, 2013)

Well that's just rude!! Although, if all my plants were to end up like the two from the last rack, I might consider it


----------



## oceangreen (May 25, 2013)

SS, 44 oz. Your cray.

Oh well Ill just beat you doubling up my systems and power


----------



## superstoner1 (May 25, 2013)

Yeah, but my dick will always be bigger. Lol


----------



## oceangreen (May 26, 2013)

superstoner1 said:


> Yeah, but my dick will always be bigger. Lol



guess we will never know..


----------



## OLD DUDE (May 26, 2013)

You guys and you iddy biddy wienners


----------



## Crash/420 (May 28, 2013)

I haven't had much time to get on here lately due to getting a job that I can do with my disabilities ( I'm even allowed to medicate at work!). Anyway here is some pics of the progress I've made on the flower room.


----------



## Danar2amir (May 28, 2013)

*

Super You're awesome ma...i'll be asking a lot of questions...because i will be setting up something similiar​






















*


----------



## BleedsGreen (May 28, 2013)

OLD DUDE said:


> You guys and you iddy biddy wienners


Damn, that has gotta hurt dragging that thing around all day!


----------



## nameno (May 29, 2013)

At least I got something in common,mine points down to.


----------



## oceangreen (May 29, 2013)

Crash/420 said:


> I haven't had much time to get on here lately due to getting a job that I can do with my disabilities ( I'm even allowed to medicate at work!). Anyway here is some pics of the progress I've made on the flower room.



wat you did with the drains.. i really like..


What you did with the feed line..... i dont know why u did all that...

the bit to keep the rails together.. is useless as well....but i guess yo uhad to do it because the drains are separate 

but your drain set up is killer


----------



## oceangreen (May 29, 2013)

BleedsGreen said:


> Damn, that has gotta hurt dragging that thing around all day!


see what you've done.. SS

we now have the smallest tid bits on the forum


----------



## oceangreen (May 29, 2013)

SS have you haver used the sweet citurs or grape over the sweet raw.. I tried in on one of the runs... it adds a nice kick...


----------



## Crash/420 (May 29, 2013)

oceangreen said:


> wat you did with the drains.. i really like..
> 
> 
> What you did with the feed line..... i dont know why u did all that...
> ...


Thanks I like the drain too. The pieces in between the rails are instead of using t fittings on the cross bar of the frame and also are gonna be where I tie in my plant supports. As for the feed line, I set it up so that I could remove each rail individually without shutting the whole system down so I wouldn't call it useless ocd maybe but not useless.


----------



## 420circuit (May 29, 2013)

If you like OCD, try drilling the uprights and thread some 125 lb. test monofilament line thru in an X pattern. You can twist the PVC support to take out the slack and use tie wraps to help support the larger buds.


----------



## superstoner1 (May 30, 2013)

oceangreen said:


> SS have you haver used the sweet citurs or grape over the sweet raw.. I tried in on one of the runs... it adds a nice kick...


Yes and yes. I like raw.


----------



## OLD DUDE (May 30, 2013)

oceangreen said:


> SS have you haver used the sweet citurs or grape over the sweet raw.. I tried in on one of the runs... it adds a nice kick...


If you want your weed to taste like citrus or grapes well, why don't you grow citrus or grapes!!! I prefer my weed to taste like weed!!!


----------



## oceangreen (May 30, 2013)

Ok SS and co.,

Doing quite well. I have 5 systems and have maxed out until i get a bigger place. 

Although my yeilds are no where near what SS is pulling< i really do like this system and am very happy I put in the work to get it running strong. I am also very lucky I caught SS right when he joined here. And his guidance really made this work. I remember in the begging I would ask some pretty reatrded questions, that I laugh at when i read now. I guess when you actually run the system you figure alot of things out as you go along. The biggest annoyance of this system over others is the assembly and cleanup compared to other systems with less components and parts..

a large part of my lagging yields are due to using unvented hood with poor distribution. I just got the blockbusters in and I think this where things can get very very nice.

I also plan on doubling up the rails and extending the draining for 8k watts and 4 systems with 6 rails each. This will be the climax to the whole thing. Hope i can get the opportunity, good health, and luck to get there. So I can do positive things fro many people

We need to keep this thread going strong. because it can be a life changer to a lot of people.


cheers OG


----------



## extremepsi (May 30, 2013)

I have some root rot going on due to high res temps mid to upper 80's and have ben using ice jugs trying to keep temps down "besides lower temps"  what is recommended to clear up the rot I am 6 weeks into a 11 week stains


----------



## oceangreen (May 31, 2013)

extremepsi said:


> I have some root rot going on due to high res temps mid to upper 80's and have ben using ice jugs trying to keep temps down "besides lower temps"  what is recommended to clear up the rot I am 6 weeks into a 11 week stains


SS Use pondzyme.

I use stress zyme for aquariums. any zyme really can help, but once its there its pretty hard to get rid off. if you are in the 80's its would be really wise to invest in a chiller

A few tea mixes help as well. 

I am sure SS can point you to a better solution


----------



## OLD DUDE (May 31, 2013)

extremepsi said:


> I have some root rot going on due to high res temps mid to upper 80's and have ben using ice jugs trying to keep temps down "besides lower temps"  what is recommended to clear up the rot I am 6 weeks into a 11 week stains


My question is how does your water get that hot??? I'm probably living on the edge but, I am not using my chiller and the water stays around 71-72 without insulating the res or the rails??? Something doesn't seem right! What pumps are you using? If I ever get the rot, I will just bite the bullit and shit can them and start over


----------



## superstoner1 (May 31, 2013)

Must be a small res. I dont use my chiller anymore, either, and res goes 68-71.


----------



## extremepsi (May 31, 2013)

I am using a 25 gallon res with approx. 15-18 gallons of water,... I just recently sealed the room and removed the carpeting, I now have a wood floor with white plastic flooring on top for reflective purposes , still trying to dial in temps,, have ac set at 74 deg and exhaust fan running with filter 24 hr a day, thru the light, room temp vary 74-80 deg with spikes in temps al the way into the 90's eeek !!!!! according to the 2 temp-humidity gauges at approx. 35-45%


----------



## OLD DUDE (May 31, 2013)

extremepsi said:


> I am using a 25 gallon res with approx. 15-18 gallons of water,... I just recently sealed the room and removed the carpeting, I now have a wood floor with white plastic flooring on top for reflective purposes , still trying to dial in temps,, have ac set at 74 deg and exhaust fan running with filter 24 hr a day, thru the light, room temp vary 74-80 deg with spikes in temps al the way into the 90's eeek !!!!! according to the 2 temp-humidity gauges at approx. 35-45%


Fill the res to the top or better yet, get one of the big res like SS is using from Walmart, around $45! Run your lights on at night to help with room temps till ya get things better!!! 4 or 6 inch venting on your lights??? 4 inch just doesn't get the job done!! I run one 6 inch vortex fan per two 1000w lights, 4000w altogether, and still keep my room temps at 82 with a medium sized window unit!! Good exhaust fans and proper sized venting goes a long way!!!!!!!!!!'


----------



## superstoner1 (May 31, 2013)

Why is exhaust fan running 24/7? You are sucking the ac out. Run an intake from outside the room foor cooling the lights, and get a dehumidifier. I bet temps stays better.


----------



## OLD DUDE (May 31, 2013)

I was assuming he was intaking from outside the room, but your assumption would make sense


----------



## extremepsi (May 31, 2013)

I run the fan 24/7 for odor control, however with the new sealed room I'm thinking it may not be needed all the time and should be used on a separate fan from the 1 1000 watt light using 6inch ducting . ..... I am running a dehumidifier as well. ...... would it be best to pull air from the attic or from the crawl space ?


----------



## 420circuit (Jun 1, 2013)

Cooler air into the system is going to help, so crawl space for sure. I am changing my lights air intake also, for the same reason. Make sure you dump the hot air into a place that makes sense, my hot air has been warming up the intake area after a few hours so I'll draw the cool air in from another room and lower the lights temp, lowering the grow room temp. Those res temps are helped by putting insulated foil over everything, the rails and the totes.  I moved the light ballasts outside the room also and will be installing new filtered intakes at floor level, opposite side from the exhaust carbon filter. The water in the mountains is ice cold from the tap so changing out the res water helps, along with adding Pondzyme and Aquashield.


----------



## OLD DUDE (Jun 1, 2013)

Just be careful about too cold of air in the winter time going thru the reflectors!! Think George Foreman told me that that is hard on the bulbs!! All this shit is a fine line


----------



## georgeforeman (Jun 1, 2013)

yeah, old dude is right. grow bulbs produce their "grow" spectrum within a certain temp range. If the bulb runs too cold, the spectrum will not be optimal.


----------



## extremepsi (Jun 1, 2013)

added pond zyme tonight "been waiting 2 weeks for it to show up" ,, removed the carbon filter, and changed the intake air inlet to pull air from the outside room ... put the girls to sleep and hoping that they look better tomorrow


----------



## oceangreen (Jun 2, 2013)

superstoner1 said:


> Why is exhaust fan running 24/7? You are sucking the ac out. Run an intake from outside the room foor cooling the lights, and get a dehumidifier. I bet temps stays better.


but what if his intake air is hotter?
where is he drawing air from..

why cant he just exhaust into a another empty room with an ozone generator that vents outside...
The ac air will keep the bulbs cooler..


----------



## oceangreen (Jun 2, 2013)

superstoner1 said:


> Must be a small res. I dont use my chiller anymore, either, and res goes 68-71.



why no more chiller...


----------



## oceangreen (Jun 2, 2013)

I am going to need help setting up my 8 aircooled hoods....

how the heck do i make it efficient... ?


----------



## superstoner1 (Jun 2, 2013)

oceangreen said:


> but what if his intake air is hotter?
> where is he drawing air from..
> 
> why cant he just exhaust into a another empty room with an ozone generator that vents outside...
> The ac air will keep the bulbs cooler..


Doesnt matter if intake air is warmer, at least it wont be sucking the environment from the room.


----------



## superstoner1 (Jun 2, 2013)

oceangreen said:


> why no more chiller...


Because when lights go on my res's are around 67-68 from the room temp and when lights go off they will be 71-71.6 and quickly cool down. With bennies i cant justify the extra cost of running a chiller and 2 pumps.


----------



## superstoner1 (Jun 2, 2013)

I would do one large intake and then run one fan for no more three lights (preferably two) feeding from the intake with separate exhausts


----------



## OLD DUDE (Jun 2, 2013)

superstoner1 said:


> Because when lights go on my res's are around 67-68 from the room temp and when lights go off they will be 71-71.6 and quickly cool down. With bennies i cant justify the extra cost of running a chiller and 2 pumps.


thats more or less what my temps are without the chiller! My veg hybrids run 75sh but, I have what seems to be better growth using the hybrids. I still believe if the temps are not extreme, 80+, ya won't have problems unless there is a problem with the water!?!? Hey SS, you should take a cloner and run it as a veg hybrid and see what you think, if you haven't already!


----------



## oceangreen (Jun 2, 2013)

superstoner1 said:


> I would do one large intake and then run one fan for no more three lights (preferably two) feeding from the intake with separate exhausts


I kind get the idea of what you are saying. Here is what I am planning with 2 lines. With your way it would be 4 lines, correct ( 4 separate exhausts or 2) ?


----------



## superstoner1 (Jun 2, 2013)

When cooling that many 1000's in a single run you will need much more airflow to keep same temp as running two per fan. The last two in your design will have considerably higher temps even with high flow. Just my personal preference if i was doing it would have the large intake box feeding 4 runners to each two lights, each run pulled by an individual fan and exhausting through a double exhaust.


----------



## oceangreen (Jun 4, 2013)

SS> are you back on the SB site


----------



## superstoner1 (Jun 4, 2013)

oceangreen said:


> SS> are you back on the SB site


Nah, its dead. And i never thought i would see stinks thread turn into a how to grow in soil thread.


----------



## superstoner1 (Jun 4, 2013)

Hey od, guess the strain.....


----------



## oceangreen (Jun 4, 2013)

superstoner1 said:


> Hey od, guess the strain.....


looks good.

ss check your pm pls

like some sort of lemon or pineapple


----------



## oceangreen (Jun 5, 2013)

superstoner1 said:


> Nah, its dead. And i never thought i would see stinks thread turn into a how to grow in soil thread.


Alot o people swear by coco..


----------



## OLD DUDE (Jun 5, 2013)

Frickin frackin son of a beach mother lover!!!!!! You called it SS!! The best Orange Bud, which might be the prettiest plant I have ever grown, just threw out a shit load of nanners yesterday with a week to go!!! Dutch Passion mother lovers!!!!!!!


----------



## superstoner1 (Jun 5, 2013)

Never will a dutch passion strain ever enter myy rooms.
Ps, that is chronic.


----------



## OLD DUDE (Jun 5, 2013)

I was gonna guess that that would be a super pheno if it had better weight!!!!!


----------



## superstoner1 (Jun 5, 2013)

Yes it would. It has everything but weight.


----------



## extremepsi (Jun 5, 2013)

thanks ss for the great info, lost 3 of the girls but the others are coming back , room changes did the trick, light on temps are now steady at 72 deg haven't cke'd temps with lights off yet res temps are 68-70 deg


----------



## BleedsGreen (Jun 7, 2013)

headed off to vacation today, a little worried about being away 5 days, but the only way to know for sure is to do it. I will be coming back to another harvest if things don't go south while I am away.

Have a great week everyone, maybe I will hit it big in Atlantic City!


----------



## georgeforeman (Jun 8, 2013)

BleedsGreen said:


> headed off to vacation today, a little worried about being away 5 days, but the only way to know for sure is to do it. I will be coming back to another harvest if things don't go south while I am away.
> 
> Have a great week everyone, maybe I will hit it big in Atlantic City!


Good luck...always tough to leave the garden the first time. The first time i left, i went to new york for 4 days. Left new york as hurricane sandy was hitting, got home and lost power for 5 days.


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Jun 12, 2013)

Whats up superman!! Hey i gotta question for yas. Iv'e built a new flower system that runs 40 sprayers from one 50 gallon smart bin, and im trying to figure what size pump would work best? I have all the plumbing and spray manifolds built. Just need to pull the trigger on the pump size. Thanks buddy!


----------



## superstoner1 (Jun 12, 2013)

Wow, hey hawkman. I was just thinking of u two days ago when i was at a huge eagle preserve and during a show this red tail hawk flew about 2" over my head. Saw some beautiful birds. On the pump i would say the ecoplus 1056, but i would run a 1" manifold as far as possible before splitting.


----------



## superstoner1 (Jun 12, 2013)

Od, did i send u the ww? I am getting some beautiful hard buds from them. But i am getting shocked by this ak47 i got from tokintom. I have already jarred 5.5 from 2 plants and there is at least 2+ more yet to dry. Can u say 3 pound harvest? I have 10 big aks going in to flower in next unit, cant wait.


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Jun 12, 2013)

superstoner1 said:


> Wow, hey hawkman. I was just thinking of u two days ago when i was at a huge eagle preserve and during a show this red tail hawk flew about 2" over my head. Saw some beautiful birds. On the pump i would say the ecoplus 1056, but i would run a 1" manifold as far as possible before splitting.



Right on man! yea birds of prey are awesome...especially redtails. I had one for about 4 years,, I released him in the fields around my house and he would come and sit up in my tree for about a year afterwards,,even come to me when i called him for about 6 months. Awesome birds. 

Thanks for the tip on the pump. Remind me.. what is the proper flow rate for these red sprayers? The 1056 sounds like it may be too small for 40 sprayers? 1056/ 40 =26.4 gph and 26.4/ 60 minutes= 0.44 gpm. 

Thanks again man...


Iv'e been searching for a new strain to try and that Ak sounds wondefull! Attach one cutting to a pigeon and send her my way...lol


----------



## superstoner1 (Jun 12, 2013)

Yeah u made to bump it up a notch on the pump. That is a lot of sprayers. Big pump = big heat, think external.


----------



## OLD DUDE (Jun 13, 2013)

superstoner1 said:


> Od, did i send u the ww? I am getting some beautiful hard buds from them. But i am getting shocked by this ak47 i got from tokintom. I have already jarred 5.5 from 2 plants and there is at least 2+ more yet to dry. Can u say 3 pound harvest? I have 10 big aks going in to flower in next unit, cant wait.


Yeah, got they WW, took the first one and took a bunch of clones so the first one will go into flower next WED! Happy to have the AK!! I just realized how much of a dumbass I am! Just realized I didn't put that package in the mail!! Will tomorrow!!!


----------



## JRR Tokin (Jun 13, 2013)

Damn, sounds like I need to sign up for some strain bank action... LOL


----------



## OLD DUDE (Jun 13, 2013)

JRR Tokin said:


> Damn, sounds like I need to sign up for some strain bank action... LOL


Whatchyougot!!!! (said like Joey from Friends says, "How you doin?") hey SS, you still run mining the Hog?


----------



## superstoner1 (Jun 13, 2013)

Had to make some cuts so the hog got sent to the butcher. Was meaning to ask about that, i kept checking for package. Will get ak out sometime, looks like closer to 4.5 each.


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Jun 14, 2013)

Oh my freakin gosh! I am having a hell of a time over here. My once beautifull plants are sick and stalled out. I Put them in flower 10 days ago as healthy as can be. 
I didnt have time to dial the canopy temps with the mini split so i set it at 84/co2 1200 and went out of town for 4 days. When i came back the room was running at 92 and the res temps were super high and the plants looked like hell. I immeaditly got the temps in check now at 80-82 for the past 6 days but the damage was done. Roots got cooked.

Iv'e been trying everything to get this grow back on track. (turned lights down, Flushed, ran zone, low ppms. flushed again added roots excel.. But nothing seems to be working. It's weird though..the roots look bad but not that bad...they are brown but not really mushy or slimmed, just not very pretty. Root rot is the only thing i an think of? Remember these plants were vigouros and green going in. What a nightmare.

Im thinking i should just scrap this grow and start over. ? 

Sorry for the ugly pics...need some advice.




















And what is supposed to look like


----------



## superstoner1 (Jun 14, 2013)

Unless you have plants ready to go in i would give them a few more days and see what happens. That sucks. It took me a while to find the right place to mount tstat but worth it. With 3000 watts plus all accessories and also cooling veg room my 12000 btu mini is at its limts, i leave it on 68 and when lights are on room will hit 82-83. Just make sure to clean inside and outside coils every 6 months and it will stay working like new.


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Jun 15, 2013)

Thanks super... It was driving me crazy so i yanked the right side out. Got enough to fill it back in but it will be a setback because these were for the next room..oh well.. just a little rough patch in the quest for dialage.

Your right about these min splits,,,they kick ass...but they do need to be dialed in. Where did you end up mounting your tstat?


----------



## georgeforeman (Jun 16, 2013)

That white widow seems to be treating everyone good. Here are some old white widow pics i found.


----------



## oceangreen (Jun 16, 2013)

how goes it...

pulled in 28...getting there


----------



## superstoner1 (Jun 16, 2013)

That's great og. How many plants?


----------



## oceangreen (Jun 16, 2013)

9 site

cali connex larry og, ornge cream, nirvana pure power

with 1500 watts


----------



## oceangreen (Jun 16, 2013)

SS, I am finding when u witch with the second part of the bloom formula, that the leaves turn brown and get deficiencies. 

What I am saying is they seem to fine with the part one of the bloom formula ll the way..

If i cahnge anything i add the hydroplex and sweet raw to the part 2 ratios but keep the 1:1 gorw:bloom.

I also find that if you make the switch to the part 2. I do it at week 5 rather than week 3.

thoughts?


----------



## superstoner1 (Jun 16, 2013)

Are u talking about part three where it uses the soil formula? Because with second part being normal bloom nutes i never see that. I will have leaves start turning about 10 days before harvest but i find the buds get much more dense.


----------



## oceangreen (Jun 17, 2013)

superstoner1 said:


> Are u talking about part three where it uses the soil formula? Because with second part being normal bloom nutes i never see that. I will have leaves start turning about 10 days before harvest but i find the buds get much more dense.



I am talking about the Bloom part 1 and part 2. I dont use part three as it is pretty much identical to part 2, except form the soil version of the bloom.

In the beginning i would do the part one formula of bloom for 4 weeks and everything was perfect and lush, then I would switch to the part 2 of bloom formula the rest of the way. The minute I switched to the part 2, leaves would turn burn brown, and things would not go well. and this is with alot of strains, to some extent if not all. 

So i tried to push part one of the bloom as long as possible, a few runs back, and they stayed lush and green, and bud growth continued to develop.

Now I am trying out, keeping the part 1 bloom ratio, but switch that hydroplex and sweet raw to the part ratio. I am using this formula at weeks 4+ of bloom.

I am thinking there needs to be some sort of grow in there, or there is some nitrogen difficiency. I have you messed arounf with 25% grow, 75% bloom?

Maybe I am over stressing that the leaves stay green and healthy, but I am not getting that when i switch to part 2 bloom. 

Thoughts?


----------



## oceangreen (Jun 17, 2013)

SS, in terms of PPM, when you mix the res in part in the part 2 of bloom, what is that range you usually are at?


----------



## superstoner1 (Jun 17, 2013)

Keeping in mind i put my recipe out so others had a base to start from. I start second res around 900.


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Jun 17, 2013)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> Thanks super... It was driving me crazy so i yanked the right side out. Got enough to fill it back in but it will be a setback because these were for the next room..oh well.. just a little rough patch in the quest for dialage.


Something is wrong here? I yanked those plants, took the system out of the room and sterilized it running bleach for 24 hours then fresh water for 8 hrs. I set it back up in the flowering room and filled it with fresh vigorous plants from my veg room. I thought all would be well. But now this is the 2nd day they have a severe wilt and look terrible at the end of the 12/12 light cycle. They perk back up overnight but degrade all through the light cycle? Room conditions are perfect according to my controller. 78-82, co2 at 800ppm. humidity averaging 45%. Iv'e never had this happen before. Im trying to go through a process of elimination... My lights are on the ceiling as far away as can get (4ft). The temps in flower are lower then when they were in the veg tent. Ph is good, nutes are good. What could be the problem?


----------



## superstoner1 (Jun 17, 2013)

Sounds like they are not getting enough water. Are sprayers working good? Also think about raising that co2 level to above 1200, i played with mine for a while and 1250-1450 was my sweet spot.


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Jun 17, 2013)

superstoner1 said:


> Sounds like they are not getting enough water. Are sprayers working good? Also think about raising that co2 level to above 1200, i played with mine for a while and 1250-1450 was my sweet spot.



sprayers are good. PH is perfect temps are good,,,everything seems right? I think it has something to do with the environment but i can't put my finger on it.

Im actually thinking it could be my co2 sensor is out of wack or something... maybe i will just shut it off all together until i can figure this out.


crazy!!


----------



## JRR Tokin (Jun 17, 2013)

OLD DUDE said:


> Whatchyougot!!!! (said like Joey from Friends says, "How you doin?") hey SS, you still run mining the Hog?


LOL! Unfortunately, not anything contribution worthy at this time. But that will hopefully change down the road. Is there any consensus on which bank has some of the best producing WW?

On another note... what is the Hog? Haaa.


----------



## superstoner1 (Jun 17, 2013)

Just finished jarring the last of the 2 ak47 plants from the last unit and ended up 2 grams short of 8oz. 10 big girls going in now, can't wait to see that harvest.


----------



## OLD DUDE (Jun 17, 2013)

Sweet!!! Hey SS, take a good look at the freebies I included!!!! There are some that might be very good!!!! I need some collars pretty soon, I'll get an order together in the next or two!!!


----------



## OLD DUDE (Jun 17, 2013)

JRR Tokin said:


> LOL! Unfortunately, not anything contribution worthy at this time. But that will hopefully change down the road. Is there any consensus on which bank has some of the best producing WW?
> 
> On another note... what is the Hog? Haaa.


It is a strain that my peeps love!!! It is super heavy but it is kind of a pain to grow cause it doesn't have big buds! I think I need to order some more seeds and see if I can find a better pheno cause it is a HOG when it comes to weight I have a Chronic that has huge buds but no weight!! A cross of the two could end up as a super pheno


----------



## superstoner1 (Jun 17, 2013)

Oh, that would be a great cross.


----------



## OLD DUDE (Jun 17, 2013)

Just came up with the name for the cross, Chrog


----------



## superstoner1 (Jun 18, 2013)

Fronic


----------



## OLD DUDE (Jun 19, 2013)

3 of the 9 Skunk #1 showing female in veg


----------



## BleedsGreen (Jun 20, 2013)

Everything went well while I was away on vacation, harvested last weekend. I will let you know what it weighs in at once drying is complete. Love, Love, Love this system! Thanks again guys!


----------



## superstoner1 (Jun 20, 2013)

Good to hear bleeds.
Od, got my mints today from french lick. Very cool
Paging mike hunt.


----------



## superstoner1 (Jun 20, 2013)

Ok, made my choices. Since im tired of sexing regular seeds and its been a while using fem seeds im going with 3 fem strains. Dinafem critical+, female seeds ww x bb, and emerald triangle blueberry headband. Popping tonight.


----------



## cloneseed (Jun 21, 2013)

I ordered some goodies myself, looking forward to popping them when they get in... am still however battling pm issues from those clones I had taken in a while back, about to get chopped tomorrow or the day after, and the strain is gone from productio now. However, some of my original strains I started with are showing sign of infection, I def don't want to infect any new ladies when I pop em. Any of you guys take any preventative measures at all? Really irritating, never had a problem til I took those fuckers in!


----------



## OLD DUDE (Jun 21, 2013)

cloneseed said:


> I ordered some goodies myself, looking forward to popping them when they get in... am still however battling pm issues from those clones I had taken in a while back, about to get chopped tomorrow or the day after, and the strain is gone from productio now. However, some of my original strains I started with are showing sign of infection, I def don't want to infect any new ladies when I pop em. Any of you guys take any preventative measures at all? Really irritating, never had a problem til I took those fuckers in!


the only thing I can say is never take clones from dispensaries or people you don't TOTALLY trust!!


----------



## cloneseed (Jun 21, 2013)

OLD DUDE said:


> the only thing I can say is never take clones from dispensaries or people you don't TOTALLY trust!!


Yeah, lesson learned..... I'll get rid of it somehow.

Well on a positive note, I finally hit a p last pull! 600 watter's and 3 week veg!


----------



## sky rocket (Jun 22, 2013)

cloneseed said:


> Yeah, lesson learned..... I'll get rid of it somehow.
> 
> Well on a positive note, I finally hit a p last pull! 600 watter's and 3 week veg!


What strain and how many sites on your aero unit?


----------



## cloneseed (Jun 23, 2013)

Just some sativa dominant hybrid bagseed that I sprouted when I first started running this system, 3 rails with 2 sites each per unit.


----------



## Crash/420 (Jun 23, 2013)

I finally fired up the flower room with plants in it!!!!


----------



## OLD DUDE (Jun 23, 2013)

Hey SS, why is it that we don't use all round PVC, includeing the rails, so you can make an easy sealed drain???


----------



## superstoner1 (Jun 23, 2013)

So you can make a sealed everything. Lots more work to use round and more chances of problems. K.I.S.S.


----------



## OLD DUDE (Jun 23, 2013)

I guess I just don't get it cause it seems like it would be easy, bulky, but easy??? Oh well, never claimed to be all that smart


----------



## OLD DUDE (Jun 23, 2013)

Hey SS and George, you ever top the WW? I took a cutting from the main stalk and this bitch is a beast!!!!!


----------



## BleedsGreen (Jun 23, 2013)

Dried and weighed in at 17.5 Z's, 8 sites only 6 had the lemon OG (My only real producer) no C02. I am happy, happy, happy! I would love to see/hear what SS and OD can do with the LOG in their systems as I am sure I am just scratching the surface. Added bonus is this is my most potent strain as well. I have a exodus cheese and a ww x big bud sprouted that are just now big enough to get some cuttings. Can't wait to run those through.

Thanks again for all the advise and encouragement.


----------



## georgeforeman (Jun 23, 2013)

OLD DUDE said:


> Hey SS and George, you ever top the WW? I took a cutting from the main stalk and this bitch is a beast!!!!!


i dont remember. I know she does well when supercropped.


----------



## superstoner1 (Jun 23, 2013)

Time to join the strain bank bleeds.


----------



## BleedsGreen (Jun 23, 2013)

superstoner1 said:


> Time to join the strain bank bleeds.


OD has my info I think we have just both been busy with life recently


----------



## superstoner1 (Jun 23, 2013)

Definitely know that feeling. Wanting to add another room but time is hard to find.


----------



## drekoushranada (Jun 24, 2013)

Hey SS can I run you system on a ebb and flow table? I was thinking about using a foam board across the top and just put misters underneath. I am tired of dealing with media and a huge rez. I have 3 3'x3' ebb and flow tables. I have a 1000w over 2 tables and a 600w over another table. They all are lined up. I have an Eco plus 396 for each one and the Cap ART DNE timer. How should I put together the mister system? Should I make a simple H figure with pvc and fit with misters? All help will be much appreciated.


----------



## superstoner1 (Jun 24, 2013)

Yes. Sounds like u have the idea.


----------



## drekoushranada (Jun 24, 2013)

Awesome. I already have some OG Raskal Wifi clones ready to go in the system. The been vegging a little over 3 weeks and range from 16 inches to 9 inches in height. I have about 20 or so. How many do you think I should run per table? I will pop up some pics tomorrow or so.


----------



## OLD DUDE (Jun 29, 2013)

It just keeps piling on, my mom has been in the hospital for the last week due to what we think is an infection caused by a tick work in room for an hour, drive an hour and a half, stay with her for 8 hours drive back home work in the grow room, play candy crush and then go to bed!! Picking her up to stay with me for a week or so! She has stayed for a week before but, I have to harvest this week and have no idea how that is going to happen!! Guess I will just seen how an extra week works!!!


----------



## drekoushranada (Jun 30, 2013)

This is the system I said I was going to do. The strain is OGR White Fire. I had to bend a few of them because the strain stretches like crazy! Any questions or critiques? The wood has been water proofed btw.


----------



## OLD DUDE (Jul 1, 2013)

I don't think there is such a thing as water proofing wood


----------



## superstoner1 (Jul 1, 2013)

To me i would say that is not a very smart idea. I dont care how water proofed it may be, that wood will cause problems. Just think of the chemicals that will leach from it. And warpage.


----------



## drekoushranada (Jul 1, 2013)

Okay. I will try to find a sheet of plastic of some foam board. It is the same treatment used on the canopy of reef aquariums.


----------



## superstoner1 (Jul 1, 2013)

Im just saying if i had other options i would choose something like a piece of plexiglass with a vinyl coating on it.


----------



## drekoushranada (Jul 2, 2013)

I like the plexiglass idea. I need to find where I can source some.


----------



## Lemon king (Jul 2, 2013)

any luck im trying to make a custom lid for a dwc bucket, n wood was all i could come up with lol


----------



## OLD DUDE (Jul 2, 2013)

What about the white sheets of bathroom paneling, not sure what it is called?? It's a little on the thin side but you could use some supports! As for the bucket DWC, just get a lid!!!!


----------



## extremepsi (Jul 4, 2013)

I am posting here because I feel very safe with ss answers ..... I need to flip my 12-12 on to the normal dark cycle, what is the best way as to not shock the girls? 5 weeks in


----------



## superstoner1 (Jul 4, 2013)

Nike said it best, just do it. I do my work at night after lights come on and that is when i move in new units. They get 8-10 hrs of strong hps then start dark cycle.


----------



## extremepsi (Jul 4, 2013)

maybe I stated it wrong I need to change the time on by like 12hours example lights on 7am to 7pm dark 7pm to 7am change to lights on 7pm to 7 am dark 7 am to 7 pm they installed smart meters on our street approx. 2 months ago and my bill soared so need to change my light cycle to take advantage of the cheaper night time rates


----------



## georgeforeman (Jul 5, 2013)

yeah psi, there is really no way to ease into it, but i dont know if a 24hr dark period or a 24hr light period would be better.


----------



## BleedsGreen (Jul 5, 2013)

I would go with the 24 hour dark period, if you go 24 hour light she might have a tendency to reveg. JMHO!


----------



## superstoner1 (Jul 5, 2013)

Yeah, just keep them off until 7pm.


----------



## 420circuit (Jul 5, 2013)

Yeah, the longer dark period would be better because the plant's internal chemical signal to switch from veg to flower is triggered by the length of the uninterrupted dark period. Saw pictures of people walking around in cannabis fields at night, with lights, in order to delay the onset of flowering.


----------



## BleedsGreen (Jul 20, 2013)

Hope everyone is doing OK. No posts here for a while.


----------



## Ski Mask Way (Jul 20, 2013)

Hey SuperStoner I dont know if its appropriate to ask in this thread or not. But the collars that you used to make is there a link where I can buy them online? or maybe an updated email address to send payment for them?


----------



## georgeforeman (Jul 20, 2013)

BleedsGreen said:


> Hope everyone is doing OK. No posts here for a while.


dog days of summer, the forums always slow down this time of year.


----------



## superstoner1 (Jul 20, 2013)

Yeah, not a lot going on lately, but big things are getting ready to happen. Just finished my organizing phase and construction begins next week on new veg room and doubling of flower room. Will be a 5x10 veg/clone room and an 11x 10 flower room (up from 6x10). 
The goal is to add another 1k and another rail unit and harvest every two weeks but to start I will still run the 3k with 3 expanded units with each being about 14-16" wider than they are now giving them a 48x52" footprint.
I also have 3 new strains popped and will be posting pics of them and construction. The big pain in the ass will be removing the wall that currently seperates the flower and veg rooms because i have everything mounted to it, minisplit, co2 gen, electrical outlets, fans, light hoists, etc.
Ski mask, just pm me on collars. I still do them for a bunch of repeat customers but have not been looking for new ones, after making the first 100k i kinda got tired of making them.


----------



## Crash/420 (Jul 23, 2013)

on week 5 of flower and looking good here!!!


----------



## OLD DUDE (Jul 23, 2013)

Yeah, I'm here too, but will lose a week cause I've used up all the excuses for spended hours upstairs to my mom took here back to her house yesterday so I should be able to get back on schedule!! If she gets sick again i will just have to tell her and make her my helper she would actually be a great helper if she could get over the fact that it is weed 
You think you hated trimming every three weeks SS, you are gonna REALLY hate it every two weeks got what appears to be two different phenos on the Skunk #1 and they both look promising!!!!


----------



## superstoner1 (Jul 23, 2013)

I was thinking about you the other day old dude. I was worried about u, forgot ur mother was there.


----------



## oceangreen (Jul 26, 2013)

hows everyone doing..

pulled in 36...

SS, miss you man


----------



## BleedsGreen (Jul 26, 2013)

Wow I was thrilled with my 19.5 this run!


----------



## oceangreen (Jul 29, 2013)

BleedsGreen said:


> Wow I was thrilled with my 19.5 this run!



i got 13 in my first run, so you shouldnt be worried at all. if you got the watts, set and the ss systems.. you will dial in your strain and skills and get some strong numbers


----------



## OLD DUDE (Aug 2, 2013)

Ya know, if only I could figure out what it is that I do right on some plants, I swear I could could get 45-50 oz per 1000w!!! I know the shit that I have done wrong, but knowing exactly what I did right is the problem, if that makes any sense


----------



## OLD DUDE (Aug 2, 2013)

Gonna place a new order today, Kushberry, Kandy Kush, (per StinkBud), Critical Hog, Hog, and Chronic! Trying to find a better Hog that is easier to grow cause it is my peeps favorite! And a Chronic that has better weight!


----------



## superstoner1 (Aug 2, 2013)

OLD DUDE said:


> Gonna place a new order today, Kushberry, Kandy Kush, (per StinkBud), Critical Hog, Hog, and Chronic! Trying to find a better Hog that is easier to grow cause it is my peeps favorite! And a Chronic that has better weight!


Cool, cool, and cool. Been wanting the kandy kush also.


----------



## OLD DUDE (Aug 3, 2013)

Harvested a Chronic yesterday and one bud was a foot long and as big as a beer can round! If it were not so frickin fluffy, it would weigh over an oz by itself


----------



## BleedsGreen (Aug 3, 2013)

I ran the kandy kush but couldn't find a producing pheno out of the 5 beans I had. Good luck!


----------



## BleedsGreen (Aug 3, 2013)

oceangreen said:


> i got 13 in my first run, so you shouldnt be worried at all. if you got the watts, set and the ss systems.. you will dial in your strain and skills and get some strong numbers


I am thrilled with my 19.5 my goal was 16 off an 8 site set-up so I am happy with the 19.5 I got last time.


----------



## sky rocket (Aug 3, 2013)

OLD DUDE said:


> Harvested a Chronic yesterday and one bud was a foot long and as big as a beer can round! If it were not so frickin fluffy, it would weigh over an oz by itself


Old dude do you think the chronic would be a good candidate for sog. I hear they grow colas and very few side branching. I assume its by serious seeds?


----------



## OLD DUDE (Aug 3, 2013)

sky rocket said:


> Old dude do you think the chronic would be a good candidate for sog. I hear they grow colas and very few side branching. I assume its by serious seeds?


If I were going to do a true SOG, I would look for something that has donkey dicks! There was a strain called donkey dick at one time

when I first started growing I did SOG and my first true good seeds were Sweet Tooth. One pheno turned out to be a true donkey dick pheno, which was not advertised. I took clones from the mother the second time and the clones all died and so did the motherI was heart broken I didn't know about revegging at the time and lost the pheno

and another thing about it, I have never ever grown or bought weed that had as strong of a smell as it did!!! You could wrap it in four baggies and still smell it in the car!! My peeps actually complained about that


----------



## OLD DUDE (Aug 3, 2013)

Just a FYI, when you keep tripping the breaker on you lights in the flower room, switch out the breaker before you COMPLETLY rebuild you fucking relay box and outlets!!! It will save you a lot of time


----------



## superstoner1 (Aug 3, 2013)

Here's your sign........... ive given u a few of those, huh?


----------



## 420circuit (Aug 3, 2013)

Please do not change the value of your breakers in the electrical box because you could burn your house down. The breaker is designed as a safety 'valve' to shut off power if the amount of current flow (amps) exceeds the capacity of the wire to carry it without overheating. Picture a red hot heating element, like in your toaster, as the wires in the walls. There have been fires caused by this exact situation.

A better way to deal with the problem is to get a heavy extension cord and run it to an outlet on a different circuit (breaker). It is good practice to check your wires to see if any are warm, if so they have too much current (amps) for the size (gauge) of wire.

Growers should be careful to not become a story in the local news by either burning their houses down or blowing themselves up with butane, another area where most people need education.

Offered as a public service.


----------



## OLD DUDE (Aug 4, 2013)

420circuit said:


> Please do not change the value of your breakers in the electrical box because you could burn your house down. The breaker is designed as a safety 'valve' to shut off power if the amount of current flow (amps) exceeds the capacity of the wire to carry it without overheating. Picture a red hot heating element, like in your toaster, as the wires in the walls. There have been fires caused by this exact situation.
> 
> A better way to deal with the problem is to get a heavy extension cord and run it to an outlet on a different circuit (breaker). It is good practice to check your wires to see if any are warm, if so they have too much current (amps) for the size (gauge) of wire.
> 
> ...


I know all that I have extra breakers of all values in the box!


----------



## superstoner1 (Aug 4, 2013)

He never said that 420. He said he had a bad one that needed replacing. Had nothing to do with changing out stuff just to upgrade


----------



## nameno (Aug 4, 2013)

SS,See if I got that bulb named right Ushio 600 w super hps,if that part is right where is best to order from?
Thanks again!


----------



## superstoner1 (Aug 4, 2013)

http://www.plantlightinghydroponics.com/hilux-gro-super-hps-bulbs-c-1254_1256_374_860.html


----------



## nameno (Aug 5, 2013)

I like that store. Prices are fair,wish I lived close enough to skip shipping.
Thanks again Superstoner!


----------



## superstoner1 (Aug 5, 2013)

The customer service is worth it.


----------



## OLD DUDE (Aug 5, 2013)

^^^^^What he said!!!!!!


----------



## superstoner1 (Aug 5, 2013)

I must say when i first looked into online hydro stores i didnt like the shipping either, but i found out how fair they are about it. It is not a set amount per item like when its $7 to ship a gallon nutes, order 4 of them and shipping comes out around $4 per gallon. Its by package weight.


----------



## OLD DUDE (Aug 5, 2013)

I wish we lived a bit closer to each other SS, we could make a yearly trip I'm actually thinking about going there on my own cause I may end up getting a do it yourself mini split and the shipping is not cheap pick up everything else I need for a year and I'm good to go


----------



## superstoner1 (Aug 5, 2013)

Looking at going to an mls game in columbus but today school and soccer started and cross country begins in a week or two. I have to make sure to get my moneys worth out of soccer, one season for a 12yo is already $850 and that doesnt include the travel expenses.


----------



## OLD DUDE (Aug 6, 2013)

$850?????? Holy shit!!! When I was in school and you wanted to participate in a sport, ya just had to go out and buy a jock strap!!!! I am originally from a small town where the greatest white basketball player ever to play the game is from when he signed a deal with Converse to wear there shoes, he included in the deal that any kid that played basketball for the school, 7th grade and up, boys and girls, got free shoes as long as Converse was in business and yes, I had a pair of green high tops that my mom said is still at her house


----------



## georgeforeman (Aug 6, 2013)

nameno said:


> I like that store. Prices are fair,wish I lived close enough to skip shipping.
> Thanks again Superstoner!


not everyone is that lucky , but you gotta pay sales tax when picking up...



OLD DUDE said:


> I wish we lived a bit closer to each other SS, we could make a yearly trip I'm actually thinking about going there on my own cause I may end up getting a do it yourself mini split and the shipping is not cheap pick up everything else I need for a year and I'm good to go


if you do visit plantlighthydro, hit me up


----------



## nameno (Aug 7, 2013)

SS I ordered that Monday,it came today.
Hey is that the George from that other site? Had some waterfarms before the rails,I believe.
Made some graphs.


----------



## OLD DUDE (Aug 7, 2013)

nameno said:


> SS I ordered that Monday,it came today.
> Hey is that the George from that other site? Had some waterfarms before the rails,I believe.
> Made some graphs.


no man, this is the REAL George Foreman!!! He helps with growin weed and grillin

yes, he is the same, very good dude!!!!!!


----------



## OLD DUDE (Aug 7, 2013)

Son of a bitch!!!! Haven't had spider mites for 6 months and the fuckers are back


----------



## 420circuit (Aug 7, 2013)

OLD DUDE said:


> Son of a bitch!!!! Haven't had spider mites for 6 months and the fuckers are back


What are you doing about it? Azamax, Mighty Wash...

Curious what your weapon of choice is after gaining experience. Fuckers appear to be endemic, reports from everywhere.


----------



## OLD DUDE (Aug 8, 2013)

420circuit said:


> What are you doing about it? Azamax, Mighty Wash...
> 
> Curious what your weapon of choice is after gaining experience. Fuckers appear to be endemic, reports from everywhere.


i bought a electronic fogger and do a every three day fogging of neem, safer soap, can't remember the other one? This system works, just make sure you do it right before lights off!!!!

if you have them or get them, a fogger is a good thing to invest in!! Fog every three days with a different thing!


----------



## superstoner1 (Aug 8, 2013)

I used that fungacide3 from lowes worked great.
So, guess who had a heart attack last night and two stents put in today? Yes twas me. As i sit here in a gd gown enjoying my morphine. I did find out that having a brother who is vp of a large hospital does have its advantages.


----------



## Crash/420 (Aug 8, 2013)

Glad to hear you are ok!


----------



## OLD DUDE (Aug 9, 2013)

Holy shit, glad you are OK!!!


----------



## superstoner1 (Aug 9, 2013)

Im.doing ok, just sore. feels like i got mule kicked in the nuts. Time to buy a vaporizor and start making brownies.


----------



## OLD DUDE (Aug 9, 2013)

I'm surprised you don't have a vaporizer, I love mine!!! They are great for us old fucks


----------



## superstoner1 (Aug 9, 2013)

Had one but gave it away. I didnt like the taste.


----------



## georgeforeman (Aug 9, 2013)

nameno said:


> SS I ordered that Monday,it came today.
> Hey is that the George from that other site? Had some waterfarms before the rails,I believe.
> Made some graphs.


they used to call me _el presidente_


----------



## nameno (Aug 10, 2013)

SS,glad to hear you going to be ok,what a surprise huh?

George,I was starrider on the other site,glad to see you around,I been thinking about a waterfarm lately.
As I remember you had experience with them.

GL&HY to all!


----------



## OLD DUDE (Aug 10, 2013)

Hey SS, I think I remember you saying you don't move your light in flower, about how for from the lights to the tops do you start with??

Dont care for the taste with the vap too, but they are easy on the lungs!!!


----------



## georgeforeman (Aug 10, 2013)

nameno said:


> SS,glad to hear you going to be ok,what a surprise huh?
> 
> George,I was starrider on the other site,glad to see you around,I been thinking about a waterfarm lately.
> As I remember you had experience with them.
> ...


hi starrider, i see you found the old gang. I like the ebb and grow systems. Once you work out all the kinks and know how to used them, they work great.


----------



## 420circuit (Aug 11, 2013)

Hey SS, take care of the incision where they went into the artery, it needs to not leak. You should feel a lot better with the stents, better blood flow to the whole body and less work load on the heart. Enjoy your time with the nurses. My best idea was to have someone bring me some sweat pants, made getting around with a gown easier and less 'revealing'.


----------



## superstoner1 (Aug 12, 2013)

Yeah, they put a plug in there, its a sore spot for sure. I never had a problem letting it swing free. These damn meds are screwing with me


----------



## 420circuit (Aug 12, 2013)

Going around 'commando' is nice, liberating, but since I have such a cute ass it is prudent to keep it covered to avoid an encounter that could burst a suture.


----------



## superstoner1 (Aug 13, 2013)

Oh, stop it...


----------



## bmiller (Aug 14, 2013)

glad to hear your all good with new stuff in your heart! I've read this all maybe couple times. I believe your ornery enough to not stay down long!I'm the same! Ha ha! Now your saying you got a heart. Hope you know I'm fu--ing with you. I really appreciate all your hard work you put into this thread. Of course all the help from the other gentleman and ladies, O you too Old Dude! After reading these posts it makes you feel like I no you guys, ladies and the Old Dude. Wow I have learned a bunch! I'll be trying all your growing knowledge pretty soon. I've grown outside in Hawaii for years and then had to quit but started in again about 7 years now with hydro & DWC. Yepper got the addiction and can't quit now...I'm selfish want bigger better buds/yields. Need the Meds also! 
Hats off to you folks & Old Dude too!kiss-ass Smoking bowl for y'all, Salute! cough cough


----------



## oceangreen (Aug 14, 2013)

Hello boys,

Long time to post. 

SS, OLDDUDE,

how are you guys... well on vacate. feels weird not washing botanicare nutes off my shirts.... be back soon


----------



## oceangreen (Aug 14, 2013)

swithcin gu whoel set up.. air cooled better ventilation.


----------



## OLD DUDE (Aug 15, 2013)

bmiller said:


> glad to hear your all good with new stuff in your heart! I've read this all maybe couple times. I believe your ornery enough to not stay down long!I'm the same! Ha ha! Now your saying you got a heart. Hope you know I'm fu--ing with you. I really appreciate all your hard work you put into this thread. Of course all the help from the other gentleman and ladies, O you too Old Dude! After reading these posts it makes you feel like I no you guys, ladies and the Old Dude. Wow I have learned a bunch! I'll be trying all your growing knowledge pretty soon. I've grown outside in Hawaii for years and then had to quit but started in again about 7 years now with hydro & DWC. Yepper got the addiction and can't quit now...I'm selfish want bigger better buds/yields. Need the Meds also!
> Hats off to you folks & Old Dude too!kiss-ass Smoking bowl for y'all, Salute! cough cough


I appreciate any kudos but, most of the things I say are things that SS has said to me before this is all SS!!!! I might tell of a different way that I have done some things, but that's about it


----------



## bmiller (Aug 15, 2013)

OLD DUDE said:


> I appreciate any kudos but, most of the things I say are things that SS has said to me before this is all SS!!!! I might tell of a different way that I have done some things, but that's about it


I've read and studied all your posts, I understand "Who the Man" and should receive numbers of 'kudos'! I like to read where everybody can answer the question directed to SS1. Hell I feel like I know you guys from this thread. I've never socialized/posted on these sites/threads before, so please give me some slack but let me have it when It's due! (OUCH) I do have question about how you guys store your seeds. I was just going over my inventory of seeds. I'm cheap so I buy mostly from Nirvana when they have sells/specials. Narvana has done me right, I do bitch about their tiny tiny seeds!
oceangreen, kudos to your set up! could you tell me more on your LEDs? size, your opinion as comparison to HIDs? Did I read you were on vacation or back. either way hope it was good for ya. Thanks again for all the great knowledge you all share!kiss-ass


----------



## OLD DUDE (Aug 15, 2013)

Inside Plastic bags inside a mason jar inside a Rice Crispy treats box in the fridge!! Cool and dry!!!!! Make sure you keep some Rice Crispy treats just in case someone asks for one after seeing the box, and they are one of my favorite munches


----------



## bmiller (Aug 15, 2013)

OLD DUDE said:


> Inside Plastic bags inside a mason jar inside a Rice Crispy treats box in the fridge!! Cool and dry!!!!! Make sure you keep some Rice Crispy treats just in case someone asks for one after seeing the box, and they are one of my favorite munches


Thanks again OD! Can't say rice crispy is my favorite, but hell I like anything when I have the munchies! I have seeds that are at least 3 years old and they popped out good plants. I have mine in plastic and film containers in the frig. I see where the box would catch the moisture, if any. I live where it's very dry and mostly to damn Hot! Not far from Vegas, baby! I had problems with DWC and hydro due to heat but with all the talk, thoughts, knowledge. I have my remedy, maybe! Thanks again to ALL those who reply to this thread!


----------



## superstoner1 (Aug 15, 2013)

I had some kept in a white envelope on a shelf in veg room for 4 years and they popped. But now i keep them in a altoids can. Lol


----------



## OLD DUDE (Aug 16, 2013)

Hey George or SS, I take it that the WW is suppossed to have a diesel smell???


----------



## superstoner1 (Aug 16, 2013)

Yes, light.


----------



## nameno (Aug 16, 2013)

SS, how ya feeling today?
How long did ya stay in the hos.? 

Igot a 600ushio over the top and I think I want a mh on the bottom to supplement?
What kind? 

Real glad you recovery is speedy!


----------



## superstoner1 (Aug 16, 2013)

Feeling better just tire out quickly, but thank you. i am many days behind on work with the girls but should catch up over the weekend. Went out today and got a cool personal vaporizer and 4 different flavors of eliquid so cigs are behind me forever. Need to figure out how to dissolve hash to make a liquid i can use in it. Will hash melt and bond with either vegetable glycerin or propylene glycol?


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Aug 16, 2013)

Glad to hear you are doing better. 

Great Job on the no smoking.

Peace and Great Grows

Asmallvoice


----------



## OLD DUDE (Aug 16, 2013)

I don't know anything about that stuff!!! But I do smoke hash in my vap all the time!!!


----------



## bmiller (Aug 16, 2013)

Good to read your post SS1 and hear your doing OK. Where are you with your girls? What is the flavors? I've haven't seen anything about flavors, do you add this with your vap? I better catch up...NO! I'm better off living out in the bush ! Hey Old Dude is that hash good in your vap I'm not overly thrilled with mine. Wish I was there to help you SS1. I'm sure you can't lift (or shouldn't be lifting) or that's what the Dr. said! Be careful and take care of yourself SS1! We need ya Man! 
I smoked very little but chewed for over 20 and that was hard to quit. Still get a craving!Kudos on being able to quit smoking!


----------



## bmiller (Aug 16, 2013)

SS1 all I know and I'm sure you do also that simmering butter extracts the THC from your grounded up buds/trimmings. Making oil to cook with or use however you like. I've made some good cookies ! YUM YUM! It's a different high to me. does you vap give you different buzz? Do you guys use the vap becuz of health reasons or like the taste/buzz/high??


----------



## OLD DUDE (Aug 17, 2013)

I love it!!! Vaping doesn't kill my lungs!!!!


----------



## superstoner1 (Aug 17, 2013)

My new vape is for liquid nicotine and they have all these different flavors that are glycerin based. Nicotine alone is not that bad for u, it is the combustion process that does it.


----------



## OLD DUDE (Aug 17, 2013)

Could you drop some oil into it????


----------



## BleedsGreen (Aug 17, 2013)

Wow, missed a lot. I am glad to hear you are on the mend SS keep up the great no smoking cigs progress. Have you tried BHO, I have made a few batches and it vapes great.


----------



## superstoner1 (Aug 17, 2013)

Oh yeah, used to make bho but such a pain and never a favorite. These vapes use a wick system so liquid is a must


----------



## OLD DUDE (Aug 17, 2013)

I think your gonna have to get a vap just for getting a buzz


----------



## nameno (Aug 17, 2013)

I got to learn that,these cigs are messing with my inhaling,if I understood OD right it's what happens when you use them this long or like some call it old age. Serious though that's why I'm trying to learn about them,I should be higher.
Sure am glad you are doing so well,should have known it would be fast.


----------



## OLD DUDE (Aug 17, 2013)

Ummmm, found nanners on the WW?????? 3 on one bud, nothing anywhere else!!! Two weeks to go!


----------



## OLD DUDE (Aug 17, 2013)

nameno said:


> I got to learn that,these cigs are messing with my inhaling,if I understood OD right it's what happens when you use them this long or like some call it old age. Serious though that's why I'm trying to learn about them,I should be higher.
> Sure am glad you are doing so well,should have known it would be fast.


Not sure what you mean?? Regular old nasty cigarettes are what make me not be able to take take hits like I used to!! I've never used the vaps like SS is talking about, see em but never used them! I have a regular old vaporizer for smoking weed


----------



## superstoner1 (Aug 17, 2013)

OLD DUDE said:


> Ummmm, found nanners on the WW?????? 3 on one bud, nothing anywhere else!!! Two weeks to go!


Saw them a couple of times late also but never matured or looked viable. I just decided to eleminate it anyway to make room for new ones along with a few others. Chopped some tops off ak last night and they look fantastic.


----------



## nameno (Aug 18, 2013)

OLD DUDE said:


> Not sure what you mean?? Regular old nasty cigarettes are what make me not be able to take take hits like I used to!! I've never used the vaps like SS is talking about, see em but never used them! I have a regular old vaporizer for smoking weed


 That's what I'm talking about(regular vaporizer)I've never seen but 1.
Have a great day!


----------



## OLD DUDE (Aug 18, 2013)

I figured it out


----------



## OLD DUDE (Aug 18, 2013)

Skunk #1 not a great picture but you can kinda tell how big the top bud is!!! Two more weeks to go!!!!!


----------



## superstoner1 (Aug 18, 2013)

Nice but i say closer to three weeks.


----------



## OLD DUDE (Aug 18, 2013)

Yeah, the two week reference was my every two week harvest!


----------



## cloneseed (Aug 18, 2013)

Haven't been able to post in a while, glad to see you're ok SS, scary stuff when it happens. Recover well!


----------



## nameno (Aug 21, 2013)

Is there a ppm meter,maybe a combination PH that is under $100 that would be worth having?
Thanks!

SS Keep improving,Yee Ha!


----------



## OLD DUDE (Aug 21, 2013)

nameno said:


> Is there a ppm meter,maybe a combination PH that is under $100 that would be worth having?
> Thanks!
> 
> SS Keep improving,Yee Ha!


Spend the extra money and get one of these, SS suggested it, I got one and love it!!!
http://www.plantlightinghydroponics.com/milwaukee-sm802-combo-portable-ph-meter-p-1694.html


----------



## OLD DUDE (Aug 21, 2013)

Kinda slow around here so I thought, for no particular reason, that I would post a picture of a chick riding a kitten!


----------



## superstoner1 (Aug 21, 2013)

Old freakin pervert.lol


----------



## superstoner1 (Aug 21, 2013)

U cant go wrong with the sm802


----------



## sky rocket (Aug 21, 2013)

nameno said:


> Is there a ppm meter,maybe a combination PH that is under $100 that would be worth having?
> Thanks!
> 
> SS Keep improving,Yee Ha!


i use the hm digital ec/ppm tds meter com-100 for around $75. It also measures water temps as well.


----------



## 420circuit (Aug 21, 2013)

sky rocket said:


> i use the hm digital ec/ppm tds meter com-100 for around $75. It also measures water temps as well.


How long have you had the com-100?

...Sky rockets in flight, afternoon delight... I do hope that you did not get your online name from a song, please tell me you are not old enough to remember that song.


----------



## sky rocket (Aug 21, 2013)

420circuit said:


> How long have you had the com-100?
> 
> ...Sky rockets in flight, afternoon delight... I do hope that you did not get your online name from a song, please tell me you are not old enough to remember that song.


No....lol..... No not from a song. I have had this since January. P.s. I never heard of that song.


----------



## 420circuit (Aug 21, 2013)

sky rocket said:


> No....lol..... No not from a song. I have had this since January. P.s. I never heard of that song.


Thank God. How bout the com-100, had it for a while? Wondering if it dries out and fails like so many other pH meters. I like my cheapies better than the BlueLab because they are pretty much disposable and give good enough readings.


----------



## OLD DUDE (Aug 23, 2013)

Hey SS, can ou think of at advantage or disadvantage to having a ceiling fan in the
flower room?? There is one in my new flower room and I was thinking it would be a good addition??


----------



## BleedsGreen (Aug 23, 2013)

More air circulation can only be good, right?


----------



## OLD DUDE (Aug 23, 2013)

BleedsGreen said:


> More air circulation can only be good, right?


Of coarse but, should I run it sucking or blowing you are supposed to run a ceiling fan blowing when it is hot and sucking when it is cold. Taking that into consideration, it would seem that it should be ran blowing but, will the constant blowing be good for he plants?? That's why you are supposed to use oscillating fans so the plants get a break from the blowing!


----------



## OLD DUDE (Aug 23, 2013)

Oh yeah, I know, fuck me and my 10 foot ceilings


----------



## superstoner1 (Aug 23, 2013)

Screw u and the space u have for ceiling fans.lol. hell yeah use them


----------



## OLD DUDE (Aug 23, 2013)

Blow or suck????


----------



## superstoner1 (Aug 23, 2013)

Bitch.........lol


----------



## OLD DUDE (Aug 24, 2013)

superstoner1 said:


> Bitch.........lol


I wasn't flirting with you would you run the ceiling fan blowing on the plants or in reverse

got fucking seeds by the way has to be from the WW I'm gonna hold off with the package just to make sure it's not the OB or the Skunk!!! Haven't found any peckers on anything but the WW and just on the one bud!


----------



## superstoner1 (Aug 24, 2013)

Sorry, and sorry.


----------



## OLD DUDE (Aug 24, 2013)

No need to be sorry, shit happens! Besides, I have warned my peeps that this will occasionally happen and if they don't want the product with no discounts, they will be cut off!!! And they want nothing to do with being cut off I'm a dick


----------



## sky rocket (Aug 24, 2013)

Hey what's a good adhesive to glue the end caps to my 5" fence post? My previous sb set up had leaks at the end of them.


----------



## OLD DUDE (Aug 24, 2013)

If my memory is correct cause it has been a while and im a stoner, there is glue specifically made for PVC fencing, should be with the fencing supplies!! As SS said, it actually melts the plastic and makes for a perfect bond!!!


----------



## sky rocket (Aug 24, 2013)

OLD DUDE said:


> If my memory is correct cause it has been a while and im a stoner, there is glue specifically made for PVC fencing, should be with the fencing supplies!! As SS said, it actually melts the plastic and makes for a perfect bond!!!


Thankls old dude. I'll hit up lowes later. Gonna try hortilabs sour star and reserva privada purple wreck.


----------



## 420circuit (Aug 25, 2013)

To glue the end caps on just use silicone caulk. I smeared a thin layer on the pipe, and inner surface of the cap, stuck them together, then caulked a nice bead around the junction and smoothed it with the magic finger to ensure that it was a good seal. Silicone allows you to take it apart next year for deep cleaning of your system.


----------



## superstoner1 (Aug 25, 2013)

There is no need to remove the rear end caps, ever. i tried many different silicons and never found one that wouldnt break down over time and start leaking. The pvc fence glue is by far the best way to go. It chemically bonds the pieces together, dries very quickly, and doesnt breakdown or flexout.


----------



## Crash/420 (Aug 27, 2013)

Had my first harvest last week and only ended up with 8oz. but no co2 yet and the next system is looking better.


----------



## sky rocket (Aug 27, 2013)

Crash/420 said:


> Had my first harvest last week and only ended up with 8oz. but no co2 yet and the next system is looking better.


What size light, nutes, how many sites in sb unit and strain?


----------



## Crash/420 (Aug 28, 2013)

sky rocket said:


> What size light, nutes, how many sites in sb unit and strain?


12 sites per flower system, botanicare nutes, and 2 - 1000w. strains are kushberry and blue widow.


----------



## OLD DUDE (Aug 30, 2013)

Tried the WW for the first time last night after curing for two weeks! LOVE IT!! Reminds me of the pot I used to get! Fucking nanners!!!


----------



## georgeforeman (Aug 30, 2013)

OLD DUDE said:


> Tried the WW for the first time last night after curing for two weeks! LOVE IT!! Reminds me of the pot I used to get! Fucking nanners!!!


yep, that was dutch passion genetics. You can only imagine how shitty the other seeds turned out.


----------



## superstoner1 (Aug 30, 2013)

It broke my heart but now you know why i detest dutch passion. In fact I had a friend ask me about it tonight, saying how good it was. on a good note the ak47 is just a fucking beast, i will take some pics of the main stalks that almost fill the netpots. Already have 27oz jarred, 10-12 hanging and ,6-8 still to harvest. Potentially a 43-47oz harvest. that 48oz wall is about to crumble because the next unit looks better than any before it. I lost superskunk a couple of weeks ago while i was sick and veg got very neglected but thanks to totintom i have it back and i am about to cut 3-4 more strains to make room for new strain testing.


----------



## OLD DUDE (Aug 31, 2013)

Soaking the Kushberry and Critical Hog as I type this!! 6 each and they are female!!!


----------



## OLD DUDE (Aug 31, 2013)

Hey George, clear your messages and let me know when you do it!!!!


----------



## sky rocket (Sep 1, 2013)

sky rocket said:


> Hey what's a good adhesive to glue the end caps to my 5" fence post? My previous sb set up had leaks at the end of them.



Dumb me. I looked at my old fence post and I realized why I had leaks. The fence post measured 4 3/4" and my end caps were 5." Figured it out. So I bought new fence post at 5" with 5" end caps. Time to soon try out hortilab sour star and purple wreck. Im waiting on my gorilla 8x8 tent.


----------



## OLD DUDE (Sep 2, 2013)

sky rocket said:


> Dumb me. I looked at my old fence post and I realized why I had leaks. The fence post measured 4 3/4" and my end caps were 5." Figured it out. So I bought new fence post at 5" with 5" end caps. Time to soon try out hortilab sour star and purple wreck. Im waiting on my gorilla 8x8 tent.


LOL they make inserts for those so the 5 in caps work!!!


----------



## bmiller (Sep 2, 2013)

Old Dog & SS1 I know you must have 100% on your seed germination. I went back in this thread and tried to find the posts where you soak your seeds, then paper towel, hung in baggie. I can't remember the details (Yea I'll blame it on hitting the 60 range ) my questions, your solutions for soaking your seeds in. Is it the same grade hydrogen peroxide 3 % you can buy at wally's world, and how much? Also did I read you let seedlings grow until they have set of leaves? Then into cloner for longer/mature roots. I'm going to start a few AK48's a couple Auto Short Riders. I'm trying to take advantage of mother nature's free sun light and the coming of shorter days/fall weather. I just need to grow a little to cover my pain meds. I have some bag weed going now, but I hate devoting my time to maybe good weed. I won't bore you with my details.
I thanks you all for your experience, opinions,kiss-ass your growing intelligence answering mine/our (sometimes stupid) questions.
THANKS AGAIN & I salute YOU'ALL


----------



## sky rocket (Sep 2, 2013)

OLD DUDE said:


> LOL they make inserts for those so the 5 in caps work!!!


yeah dumb me years ago took them out


----------



## OLD DUDE (Sep 2, 2013)

SS does it different than I do. I use one capful of the hp that I bought at cvs, so im sure its the same as WM, whatever % that is in one cup water. I do the hang em in the Baggie thingie until they are about two inches long and then into the cloner. They will have the first set of leaves but I don't care about that, only the length of the tap root!!! Start em on nutes when it looks like they need it. And no, I don't get 100% germination! Usually 8 or 9 out of ten. Put 12 in water Sat and 2 of them have not poped.


----------



## superstoner1 (Sep 2, 2013)

I soak in a glass of water with a splash of h2o2 until popped then to the expandiing jiffy pucks for a few days. Then i wash off jiffy puck and place in collar and netpot in cloner.


----------



## bmiller (Sep 2, 2013)

thanks lots Old Dude! SALUTE! How long do you soak ur seeds?
You not only sound like a good guy but it also sounds like your HONEST ALSO! (Saying your not 'Perfect')) Hats off to you OD !



OLD DUDE said:


> SS does it different than I do. I use one capful of the hp that I bought at cvs, so im sure its the same as WM, whatever % that is in one cup water. I do the hang em in the Baggie thingie until they are about two inches long and then into the cloner. They will have the first set of leaves but I don't care about that, only the length of the tap root!!! Start em on nutes when it looks like they need it. And no, I don't get 100% germination! Usually 8 or 9 out of ten. Put 12 in water Sat and 2 of them have not popped.


----------



## bmiller (Sep 2, 2013)

THANK YOU! SS1 kiss-ass


----------



## bmiller (Sep 2, 2013)

superstoner1 said:


> I soak in a glass of water with a splash of h2o2 until popped then to the expandiing jiffy pucks for a few days. Then i wash off jiffy puck and place in collar and netpot in cloner.


I like that...Just as a Professional Cook would state it as a dash of this and splash of that! Just another professional and their vocabulary !! Thanks again, I SALUTE YOU'ALL!


----------



## OLD DUDE (Sep 2, 2013)

bmiller said:


> thanks lots Old Dude! SALUTE! How long do you soak ur seeds?
> You not only sound like a good guy but it also sounds like your HONEST ALSO! (Saying your not 'Perfect')) Hats off to you OD !


24-48 hours, until most of them have popped! I'm perfect, but the seeds are fucked up sometimes if you do it my way, watch em cause once they pop and you put them in the baggie they grow really fast. The ones have now are close to an inch long and will be two inches by Wed most likely, and you do have to be careful when you put them into the collars!!! SS's way is probably easier but I like watching the roots grow in the baggie


----------



## 420circuit (Sep 2, 2013)

Germination works better in a warm place too, you will want to find a place that is on the warm side. Think of it like sex and everything will work out fine.


----------



## superstoner1 (Sep 2, 2013)

Good point. I forgot that. I place my glass on top of fridge or next to stereo amplifier.


----------



## OLD DUDE (Sep 3, 2013)

Hey SS, got some seeds in the Chronic! Haven't found any nanners anywhere except the WW but, didnt find any that were open! Would you try a few of those seeds to see what happens or just say fuck em??


----------



## superstoner1 (Sep 3, 2013)

Fuck em. I have found about 6 seeds the last few harvests from the ww but they didnt even look viable. Fuck dutch passion, assholes.


----------



## superstoner1 (Sep 3, 2013)

On a better note, just jarred up ounce number 35 and lots still drying.


----------



## OLD DUDE (Sep 3, 2013)

Let me run the Orange Bud a few more cycles cause it is DP. One plant threw out nanners, the other two have had two each clones and original from seed plant grown out without any nanners!!! Three 4oz plants so I'm hoping they aren't fucked!!!! The Skunks might be 10 week plants which totally fucks me!!! Can you do 10 weekers OK???


----------



## superstoner1 (Sep 3, 2013)

Not really. I just chopped a skunk special from seed at week 14 but did it in dwc. Its a great smoke so i kept it all for myself but i tossed the clones after week 4 when it really showed what it would be like. What is funny is i got this ak47 from a friend and his finished product is not even close to the same as mine and he runs rails and a similar recipe.


----------



## OLD DUDE (Sep 4, 2013)

Maybe I should set up another rack, that one skunk that I posted a picture of the huge bud should end up being 5-6 oz!!


----------



## bmiller (Sep 4, 2013)

OLD DUDE said:


> Maybe I should set up another rack, that one skunk that I posted a picture of the huge bud should end up being 5-6 oz!!


Hey OD, did SS! give you some of his Magical water? Or maybe the formula for his magic water. You guys are 'Masters' at getting the most out of your plants, 

please send some my way!kiss-ass I wished!! Thanks again for all your input!


----------



## OLD DUDE (Sep 4, 2013)

Well, trimmed two of the four Skunk #1s, first one, pretty nice, second one, she is a BAD ASS BITCH!!!!! Still have the one with the big bud to do too!!!


----------



## OLD DUDE (Sep 4, 2013)

bmiller said:


> Hey OD, did SS! give you some of his Magical water? Or maybe the formula for his magic water. You guys are 'Masters' at getting the most out of your plants,
> 
> please send some my way!kiss-ass I wished!! Thanks again for all your input!


No, the little fucker won't share his water!!!!!!

just remember to try different things with different strains!! I don't do things exactly like he does on all strains!!! Do a lot of reading of others that have high post counts, some of them are trolls, but you can figure it out pretty easy!!!


----------



## bmiller (Sep 4, 2013)

OLD DUDE said:


> No, the little fucker won't share his water!!!!!!
> 
> just remember to try different things with different strains!! I don't do things exactly like he does on all strains!!! Do a lot of reading of others that have high post counts, some of them are trolls, but you can figure it out pretty easy!!!


Thanks OD! Got cha on the posts! I've taught to "Chew the meat and spit out the bone". I haven't been trueful with myself...I'm addicted to growing! When I have anytime at all, I'm reading, looking/searching for any topic on growing. I don't even play games on my laptop, because I'm afraid of addiction to games. I'm guilty when I should be doing chores, hell I'm on a grow site or talking to a friend about growing. Sorry to much details, personal. Hell I'm one who doesn't socialize on the media! IMO you can thank the web site for that as how they 'label' people/growers experience and wisdom = more posts/threads, higher on the totem pole. Hey, I could be wrong, sometimes I am. (Yea I admitted it, Damn it!) I'm waiting for correction and comments on any of my posts. Still figuring out the 'Do and Don't' and which to rules to brake and NOT! (Rereading this...It's rather long post, I should of split it into thirds and more posts=higher on pole. IMO)
SO, SS1 won't share and He's a "little fucker"? I thought some where in this thread I read (moving through/between his rails/walls, he was bitching/complaining about the size of flowering room.) he was on the size of a "Big Fucker, Rather Large Human Being and best not to piss him off.kiss-ass I added the pissed off stuff. U'all know this is said in all good humor! Hopefully you think it might be humorous. 
All this being said, I'm going to go to work, FINALLY!!


----------



## oceangreen (Sep 4, 2013)

HAHAHAHAAAAA... I miss you fools.

SS guard...

Im back... year of the kings


----------



## superstoner1 (Sep 4, 2013)

220# and holding steady for a few years, not bad for a "rather large human".


----------



## OLD DUDE (Sep 4, 2013)

Yeah, that was a bit rude of me, sorry about the "little fucker" thingie


----------



## OLD DUDE (Sep 4, 2013)

We have a winner!! 1&3 just so so, 4(big ass bud) heaviest plant I have ever grown but, after nine weeks still not finished and might could go two more weeks and a pain In the ass to trim! 3 is the winner!!! Easy to trim, 4-5 oz and totally finished after nine weeks and might have went a bit too long!!! I can see why Skunk was such a big deal!!! Not that skunkie of a smell, although my smeller might be a bit too used to it!!


----------



## superstoner1 (Sep 4, 2013)

Awesome. Sounds like a keeper. I still remember back in the mid eighties in arizona when we would get that special delivery from northern cal and it was always the best skunks. The bank donations desk is open.


----------



## OLD DUDE (Sep 4, 2013)

Put some in the cloner last Wed and they all have roots already, so an easy rooter, should be good to go in a week!! Question for SS and George or anybody that might know the answer! Might being pollinated cause flowering to be longer??? Kinda strange on the one that isn't done cause the bottom of the plant is basicly done but not upper part????


----------



## superstoner1 (Sep 4, 2013)

Not usually. I had a couple of strains like that where they finished from bottom up.


----------



## OLD DUDE (Sep 6, 2013)

Sure wish it would have finished, but I just couldn't wait any longer


----------



## bmiller (Sep 6, 2013)

OLD DUDE said:


> Sure wish it would have finished, but I just couldn't wait any longer


WOW!! DAMN! That Cola is as big as SS1! How much longer did it have you think. What strain was it? Of course you will tell us how much just that Cola weighed, please! and Thank you, you lucky Old Dude you!!


----------



## OLD DUDE (Sep 6, 2013)

Skunk #1, 1-2 weeks.


----------



## superstoner1 (Sep 6, 2013)

Thats what this next batch of ak looks like, huge donkey dicks all over the place. still at ounce 39 for last harvest with a few still to trim.


----------



## superstoner1 (Sep 7, 2013)

2grams over 43 ounces. Not bad at all considering i had a mystery plant in the system that got swallowed and only yielded 3/4oz. I can see the new journal now, harvest a pound every week. Lol


----------



## OLD DUDE (Sep 9, 2013)

The keeper Skunk, 5oz, 26 gr


----------



## superstoner1 (Sep 9, 2013)

Fuckin A dude. Nice. Just remembered my lights are over a year old and the new ones are sitting in the garage. Wonder if it make much diifference? I got 3 different bulbs to test and will set up the light meter to try and get accurate readings and see which is better.


----------



## OLD DUDE (Sep 10, 2013)

That will be interesting!!! I am pretty good about changing my every six months! There has to be a difference, if I remember correctly, Dr. Greenthumb change his every cycle and that dude knows his shit about growing weed!!!!!!!


----------



## OLD DUDE (Sep 10, 2013)

I am soooo excited about this Skunk#1!! It may not be the holy grail but it is the best plant I have ever grown!!! When I do a plant from seed, I don't do anything but take two clones and trim a few fan leaves. The popcorn at the bottom is all like walnuts and weigh a gram!! It does stretch quite a bit. I topped one to get four colas and it is looking sweet. And wait til I post a picture of a bud from the Chronic!!! It will be close to two feet long!! Of coarse that is going by man measurements


----------



## bmiller (Sep 10, 2013)

OLD DUDE said:


> I am soooo excited about this Skunk#1!! It may not be the holy grail but it is the best plant I have ever grown!!! When I do a plant from seed, I don't do anything but take two clones and trim a few fan leaves. The popcorn at the bottom is all like walnuts and weigh a gram!! It does stretch quite a bit. I topped one to get four colas and it is looking sweet. And wait til I post a picture of a bud from the Chronic!!! It will be close to two feet long!! Of coarse that is going by man measurements


Good for you Old Dude! That I believe is called 'Karma'. All the help and suggestions you give everybody on this site comes back in Extra large Colars with nuggets you could use as weapons! This comments all and everybody on this thread and site who goes beyond to help fellow growers. I salute you All !kiss-ass
Old Dog where did you purchase your Skunk #1 seed? I have some Super Skunk seeds from Nirvana. I checked their breeding and no mention of a super #1. Damn it!
Is that Chronic full of air or does it have some weight/density to it? 
I'm like a little boy...Hoping in future (When I grow up) I grow some kick ass Dank! Just as/like all you on this thread/site! LOL! When I grow up. Hell I never want to grow up/grow old!
Again Thanks You'All


----------



## OLD DUDE (Sep 10, 2013)

Skunk came from Seeious Seeds. I'm sure the Chronic is fluffy, it's one of the last I'm running of the pheno, have some new Chronic seeds!


----------



## superstoner1 (Sep 10, 2013)

Yep, just put my last two chronic in flower last night.


----------



## OLD DUDE (Sep 10, 2013)

Yeah, there has to be a better pheno cause that's where the term "Chronic" came from it's too bad cause its good smoke! That's all one of my peeps want!!!! You can get the weight but I haven't figured out which ones will end up good!! The one I will post a picture of is an example, no idea why??????


----------



## OLD DUDE (Sep 10, 2013)

17.6 grams on the big bud


----------



## OLD DUDE (Sep 11, 2013)

Hey SS, which brand 2inch net pots fit better?? Last ones I got are just a tiny bit too big!


----------



## superstoner1 (Sep 11, 2013)

Hydrofarm. They are perfect.


----------



## superstoner1 (Sep 11, 2013)

Guys i have found the secret to having multiple women touch your pecker in a day........... have a heart cathe done. So as i sit here in the hospital again i have had 6 different women have their hands on my weenie in the last 6 hours and 5 of them were actually pretty..lol just thought i would toss that out there.


----------



## OLD DUDE (Sep 11, 2013)

What the fuck are ya doing back??? Let me know when you are home!


----------



## superstoner1 (Sep 11, 2013)

Had another stent put in this morning to resolve some chest pains i was having from a small clogged artery. Will be home tomorrow.


----------



## Crash/420 (Sep 11, 2013)

I just got some more net pots from plantlighting and the stickers came separate!!!!!!


----------



## superstoner1 (Sep 11, 2013)

Yeah, i was glad to see that when mine came. What a pain that was.


----------



## OLD DUDE (Sep 12, 2013)

I just left the fuckers on and never had any issues, but I can be a bit lazy Hey SS or George, you ever took clones and set the ph and added nutes at low ppms just to see what happens???? I think I will just for the fuck of it


----------



## superstoner1 (Sep 12, 2013)

Yeah, it took forever to get roots and never did grow a good root system.


----------



## bmiller (Sep 12, 2013)

superstoner1 said:


> Had another stent put in this morning to resolve some chest pains i was having from a small clogged artery. Will be home tomorrow.


Good to see you here and posting! You must of made it OK. (Stupid statement, Here's my sign!)


----------



## bmiller (Sep 12, 2013)

Thank you guys! I just started (germinated) 12 seeds. 2-Super Shunk (I'm glad to find it is a cross with Super Shunk #1.). 2- Ice, 2- Ak48, 2- Jack Horror, 2- Snow Whites, 2- Short Riders (auto flowers). All my seeds are females (They better be Ladies when they grow up!) and from Nirvana. Used your soak method with a splash (dash) of 3% hydrogen peroxide. I read somewhere here using coffee filters instead of paper towels. Really worked good! The roots didn't weave in the towel.
Hanging in baggie is a great idea! Just as you said Old Dude, grows straight down! After putting them in my DIY (call it 'red neck' or 'ghetto' cloner, it's my design and it's working for me!) In just a short time, They were standing at Attention! What a Pretty sight to see! 
I Thank you All! SALUTE


----------



## OLD DUDE (Sep 13, 2013)

bmiller said:


> Thank you guys! I just started (germinated) 12 seeds. 2-Super Shunk (I'm glad to find it is a cross with Super Shunk #1.). 2- Ice, 2- Ak48, 2- Jack Horror, 2- Snow Whites, 2- Short Riders (auto flowers). All my seeds are females (They better be Ladies when they grow up!) and from Nirvana. Used your soak method with a splash (dash) of 3% hydrogen peroxide. I read somewhere here using coffee filters instead of paper towels. Really worked good! The roots didn't weave in the towel.
> Hanging in baggie is a great idea! Just as you said Old Dude, grows straight down! After putting them in my DIY (call it 'red neck' or 'ghetto' cloner, it's my design and it's working for me!) In just a short time, They were standing at Attention! What a Pretty sight to see!
> I Thank you All! SALUTE


post a picture of your cloner, might be a better design!!!


----------



## OLD DUDE (Sep 13, 2013)

Hey SS, what does your ppms end up at when you harvest?


----------



## superstoner1 (Sep 13, 2013)

I honestly dont know. After i fix the last res and then adjust ph again a couple.days later i.dont check it except to add water too the last week.


----------



## OLD DUDE (Sep 14, 2013)

Are you saying you don't check ph either and run it kinda like a flush, if the plants take up nutes fine if not thats fine too???


----------



## superstoner1 (Sep 14, 2013)

Pretty much. I make check ph once or so but other than adding water because they suck it down so fast i just let it go.


----------



## OLD DUDE (Sep 14, 2013)

The reason I am asking about this is because I hardly ever get the leaves yellowing after they use up the food in their leaves! I even top weeks 1-2 with 3-5 nutes and weeks 3-5 with 6-8nutes just to cut back not the nitrogen! Although I fucked up today and did a week 6-8 res with the 3-5 nutes I just said fuck it


----------



## OLD DUDE (Sep 14, 2013)

Damn it, I LOVE smoking the White Widow!!!!!!!!!


----------



## superstoner1 (Sep 14, 2013)

The ak turns purple/yellow. Beautiful colors.


----------



## OLD DUDE (Sep 14, 2013)

Hey George, was the WW seeds regular or female??


----------



## OLD DUDE (Sep 14, 2013)

For anyone that has them little gnat fuckers, put a small cup of apple cider vinegar with a drop or two of dish soap at the end of each rail or on top of your veg units!!! Been doing this for a few weeks and have not seen any in about a week and I had em bad!!!!!


----------



## OLD DUDE (Sep 16, 2013)

Tried the Skunk #1 last night. Me likey!! Just be two weeks since I chopped it but, not bad! It's actually a lot like the WW in taste which again reminds me of days gone by! Doesn't have that super skunks smell though!


----------



## OLD DUDE (Sep 16, 2013)

Just wish it was not so fluffy!!


----------



## superstoner1 (Sep 16, 2013)

Sweeeeeeeeet.


----------



## georgeforeman (Sep 21, 2013)

OLD DUDE said:


> Hey George, was the WW seeds regular or female??



feminized dutch passion


----------



## georgeforeman (Sep 21, 2013)

OLD DUDE said:


> For anyone that has them little gnat fuckers, put a small cup of apple cider vinegar with a drop or two of dish soap at the end of each rail or on top of your veg units!!! Been doing this for a few weeks and have not seen any in about a week and I had em bad!!!!!


I am gonna add a few cups to my room. I have had these bastards for months. The sad part is if you have a bunch of fliers, then you also have 100s, if not 1000s of larvae.


----------



## superstoner1 (Sep 21, 2013)

I just use the fly strips.


----------



## OLD DUDE (Sep 21, 2013)

I have fly strips, sticky pad thingies and the vinager!! Seems like the vinager gets more of them little fuckers!! I might add a bit of tequila and see if they like getting a buzz before they die


----------



## georgeforeman (Sep 22, 2013)

how often do you guys change your 1000w hps flower blulbs? how often do you change your t5 veg bulbs (i am running 18/6).

just blasted another record - 40zippers. Seems that everything is running smooth


----------



## OLD DUDE (Sep 22, 2013)

I change 1000 watters every six months and per SS, change the t5s when they go out I got t5s from lightbulbs.com at a good price!


----------



## superstoner1 (Sep 22, 2013)

My 1000's have been in for 15 months and i just pulled 43oz and the one im doing now will be close to that but i have new bulbs just waiting to be replaced. T5 is replaced when burned out.


----------



## OLD DUDE (Sep 25, 2013)

Son of a bitch!! Haven't did anything stupid for a loooooooong time! Turned the pumps off in my veg room for a minute to check something, forgot to turn them back on be another week or so SS!!!


----------



## superstoner1 (Sep 25, 2013)

That sucks. On another shitty note, anybody out there that got my strain, mystery?


----------



## OLD DUDE (Sep 25, 2013)

No, I dropped it for some reason!


----------



## georgeforeman (Sep 25, 2013)

OLD DUDE said:


> Son of a [email protected]#$%^&*!! Haven't did anything stupid for a loooooooong time! Turned the pumps off in my veg room for a minute to check something, forgot to turn them back on be another week or so SS!!!


must have been the full moon since i unplugged one of my flower pumps and forgot about it for 2 days. Only lost 1 plant, but she will be missed


----------



## ringlead3r (Sep 25, 2013)

I've been on vacation for a week I hope I go home to a still smooth sailing op


----------



## OLD DUDE (Sep 26, 2013)

ringlead3r said:


> I've been on vacation for a week I hope I go home to a still smooth sailing op


My res would all be empty after a week!!


----------



## OLD DUDE (Sep 26, 2013)

georgeforeman said:


> must have been the full moon since i unplugged one of my flower pumps and forgot about it for 2 days. Only lost 1 plant, but she will be missed


That's not too bad for two days, only losing one plant!!!!!!


----------



## OLD DUDE (Sep 27, 2013)

Hey George and SS, my peeps all say they are totally OK with 10-20 seeds per oz on the WW, am I setting myself up for disaster????


----------



## superstoner1 (Sep 27, 2013)

Yes. Yes.......


----------



## OLD DUDE (Sep 27, 2013)

Fudge packer!!!!! I like it so much myself maybe I will keep one growing in a closet how does the AK compare???


----------



## superstoner1 (Sep 27, 2013)

Personally i dont smoke it but it grows great and has great bag appeal.


----------



## oceangreen (Sep 27, 2013)

good to see every one doing well. Back on it, new setup, after some rough patches.

SS, running these strains
1. pineapple chunk
2. blue cheese
3. vanilla kush

will let you know how they fair


----------



## oceangreen (Sep 27, 2013)

bumping it up to 6 systems


----------



## georgeforeman (Sep 30, 2013)

oceangreen said:


> good to see every one doing well. Back on it, new setup, after some rough patches.
> 
> SS, running these strains
> 1. pineapple chunk
> ...


great choices!
vanilla kush is awesome
also growing cheesequake that has a strong blue cheese smell


----------



## Edstonx (Oct 1, 2013)

I've read through the first 150+ pages of stinkbud's thread skipped to the end saw soil grows and got confused. I then found this thread and started reading it backwards. So I've read the first 20 and last 80 pages here trying to make sure I've read every quirk. Early on in this thread I notice SuperStoner says he uses 1 mister per grow site in the rails. I have everythingng built for a 3 rail system, except mister location. So I was curious if the mister works best directly under the grow site or a few inches towards one end or the other of the setup. Also if anyone has an opinion on it, is it best to try to center the lines the misters are screwed into?

Sorry for the question, I feel pretty late to the game here. Going to go back to creeping through the rest of this thread. There is a lot to read. Oh and thank all of you for everything logged here so far, it's been incredibly useful to have people pass along all their trial and error(though seems mostly success) so I can start out with a head start of knowledge.


----------



## superstoner1 (Oct 1, 2013)

Very cool and welcome. Better to ask before doing something(stupid). I found that offsetting the sprayers works best because they dont get overgrown and clogged. Mine are centered between sites in a 1/2" pvc pipe in a straight line with the pipe set in the corner of rail not center of rail.


----------



## Edstonx (Oct 1, 2013)

Thankyou very much. I was thinking that line of thought but figured asking the experts first wouldn't hurt. And having the pipe the corners, same theory I guess keeps it out of the way. Ty and Ty. I already have a cloned put together I've been using for my DWC system and now I can finally complete this one when I get home from work tonight. Very excited.


----------



## Edstonx (Oct 1, 2013)

Well after getting through the entire thread I had one more question, for oceangrean, back on page like 40-50ish you said something about starting seeds in a system just like the cloned but smaller using crumpled up paper towels. I was wondering how that's working for you, are you still doing it that way? Did you pre soak or just pop them in? And everyone else is starting their seeds in rapid rooters after papertowel germ right? OG is the only one crumpling up paper towels?


----------



## OLD DUDE (Oct 2, 2013)

Once they pop in a cup of water, you can go with the plugs and then into the cloner. Or, like me, I put them between paper towels and into a zip lock Baggie and hang the Baggie so the roots grow down and the into the collars and into the cloner. Try different ways is what I always tell people and decide what you like best!


----------



## superstoner1 (Oct 2, 2013)

Screw that, my way is the best. Lol


----------



## OLD DUDE (Oct 6, 2013)

Well, finally getting the hang of the 10 plant rack!!! Trimmed 6 so far and all should be over 4 oz each and the other 4 should be as good and maybe better! Might hit 40 oz for the first time!! Presents will go out tomorrow or Tuesday for sure for SS and Bleeds!!!


----------



## ringlead3r (Oct 6, 2013)

How often do u guys clean ur res tanks


----------



## superstoner1 (Oct 6, 2013)

Every 9 weeks when system is emptied.


----------



## Another Realm (Oct 11, 2013)

Looks familiar, i have a similar setup...What are your clone water temps at? I'm also wondering why you ditched the wort chillers, I know you said you didn't need them but why remove the whole system rather then leaving it in place just in case? Do you use hygrozyme or multizyme or something to clean roots and protect against rot?


----------



## superstoner1 (Oct 11, 2013)

Never monitor clone temps, but shouldn't be any warmer than 77 since room is regulated. Why leave something that is not needed and has to be worked around? My res temps run 66-72 without using chillers and I use aqua shield and pondzyme. Why waste the energy when that could be more light or ac power? Sold the worts and old chiller but still have a nice 1/2hp HD chiller for sale.


----------



## Another Realm (Oct 12, 2013)

I understand, I figured it was something like that or cleaning them when you don't even use them. I have been using this system for the last 15 years on and off and have never had the great results I always hear about, most I made per light was a pound, but mostly only harvested 10-11 oz per light. I have had an approach of always overcompensating on every factor of growing. I have huge airflow through my lights constant temps in the rooms, even fuzzy cO2, botanicare advanced h&g nutes, I always was frustrated in the end, I always had beautiful buds but not enough weight in my opinion. Which brings me to my point,
I used hygrozyme forever for rot protection, and never had much rot as far as knew. I had some brown roots in the end but I figured with all the "brown" shit I put into there reservoir(ie karma, pure blend,blah ) of course the roots would be a little brown. I ran out of hygrozyme and instead of buying more like usual I held off cuz I needed the money. I didn't notice any ill effects thereafter. Until about a month later my flowering crop was yellowing a lot more than usual, and the vegging plants and clones were stalling out and getting browner roots than usual. So after that I got real into investigating wtf was up. After deciding it was the lack of hygrozyme and high water temps (70-76), I got some Dutch master zone and started researching a chiller purchase and a setup that could cool multiple res's without any transfer of material. I went with the Ss wort chillers on a chiller in a control reservoir. That is when I first came along your thread... The DM zone worked wonders and killed the rot immediately while I went to work on cooling the res's. I have some stainless steel bottles circulating chilled water through all my reservoirs now and it is keeping temps perfect! At 64 -66 constant. I've had to replace a couple of my homemade Ss bottle rigs cuz the sealant broke loose and flooded the res with chiller water. I immediately order the wort chillers after the first crappy bottle seal burst open. My flower room looks greener and ridiculously more vigorous and healthy as can be, still with bright white roots even though they are still doused in nutes. 


I think that rot has been lurking and sneaking up on me in flower over all these years. I knew about rot and people investing in chillers nut I always felt like I was in control with my hygrozyme. It was not enough alone and without anything my whole setup went to shit fast!


I thought I was a genius with the wort chillers and I thought maybe there was something I had to worry about since you ripped it all out of your system. I can't wait for my chillers to come so I can rip these Ss bottle chingaderas out before another seal blows out... Stupid diy h20 epoxy loctite.


PS. also I never got a chiller, I used an old portable ac unit with the exchanger bent into the chill res. I had a professional chiller in 2006 (1/2hp) and this system kicks its ass hard!! Cheap and way more effective. Ur just paying for a titanium heat exchanger that is nute resistant in the commercial chillers. But since I'm never gonna cross contaminate I don't care if its straight slurpee and vodka chilling my nutes. Or plain water.


----------



## superstoner1 (Oct 18, 2013)

Od, I just can't make myself finally get rid of the ww, I have already jarred 5oz from this last plant and have 1-2 more to trim. 6+ from a shitty genetic is hard to comprehend.


----------



## OLD DUDE (Oct 19, 2013)

Well, I told my peeps that I was going to get rid of it and they all said HELL NO!!! They all said they would put up with seeds. I had two that I almost threw away and decided to run them in flower next round. So I guess I'll take clones!! It's my personal favorite too had some problems but gifts will be sent soon!!!!


----------



## OLD DUDE (Oct 19, 2013)

Hey, I have 8 fem Kushberry's that I will be able to take clones from in 2-4 weeks, you want one each to play with or you wanna wait till I pick a couple???


----------



## superstoner1 (Oct 19, 2013)

Pick a few for me. I had problems with yours also, I forgot. My damn room is so crowded with ones I was to send out this week.


----------



## OLD DUDE (Oct 19, 2013)

Yeah, my problem was that I let them get too big but I don't think either one of us are in dire need is it just me or does it seem like when you decide to get rid of a strain, the last ones you run are always the best you have ever ran on that strain??? had a couple Motivation from Old Growth and they both should be 4-6oz and I never came close to that before


----------



## superstoner1 (Oct 19, 2013)

That is funny and true. 6oz 12 gr on that ww, biggest one yet.


----------



## OLD DUDE (Oct 22, 2013)

Someone name Mont something tried to send me a message, all clear now!!!!


----------



## OLD DUDE (Oct 22, 2013)

How's the new ones coming along SS? Anything far enough along to have an opinion???


----------



## nameno (Oct 23, 2013)

Just dropped by to say "high"


----------



## OLD DUDE (Oct 24, 2013)

Just jarred up a different Skunk #1, it's not very pretty but, 9 oz, 24.1g!


----------



## superstoner1 (Oct 24, 2013)

Awesome. Getting cold, need to send out next week.


----------



## OLD DUDE (Oct 25, 2013)

Yep, the new ones are ready and I could send them today but will wait til Monday so they don't sit a extra day!


----------



## oceangreen (Oct 28, 2013)

SS and co.

Stilll on it. 

SS is right. I ended up getting rid of all chillers. they are not needed if you vent and keep temps 66-72. why waste energy.


my vggr is 6 totes now.. :/

with 7 fwlr system... woooot


----------



## OLD DUDE (Oct 29, 2013)

Superstoner, clear your messages sent!!!!!!!!!


----------



## georgeforeman (Oct 29, 2013)

im back!

sounds like that ww is still kicking around.
My city turned on the shitty winter tap. Always takes a few months to adjust to that crap.


----------



## OLD DUDE (Oct 29, 2013)

I'm gonna give it another go and see what happens!! It's my personal favorite to smoke!!!!!


----------



## superstoner1 (Oct 30, 2013)

OLD DUDE said:


> Superstoner, clear your messages sent!!!!!!!!!


Done, sorry


----------



## oceangreen (Oct 30, 2013)

is 88f too high to start seeds?


----------



## OLD DUDE (Oct 30, 2013)

Pretty warm but I would think they would start growing???


----------



## BleedsGreen (Oct 30, 2013)

Hey Old Dude, I got your message and think I replied, let me know if you don't receive it. It was strange I had to enter another passcode to send the message still not sure if it went though. 

I am still floating around, probably stop in about once a week to catch up but rarely post as not much to report, still averaging 16 -22 a rail. Everyone wants the LOG so cut back on my stains, have a cheese I just harvested, won't know weight and or result for another week or so and a WWxBB coming in next time.

All is good with me and glad to see the same with you great folks!


----------



## OLD DUDE (Nov 2, 2013)

Daaaaamn!!! Just trimmed the second of the one I called "The keeper Skunk#1"!!! It should be 6 oz easily I would think, easy to trim, very crystally, and has a hint of purple!!! Can't wait to see what you can do with it SS!! Give it a couple of bends in early veg and get 6-8 main branches going, they all do very good!!!!! Oh yeah, I call it Skunk Yellow cause that is the color of the tack I used, the one with roots!!! The one without roots is Red!!!! If I were you, I would go heavy on yellow and light on red quantities and see what you think of Red. I left it in flower a little too long and it foxtailed a lot, Yellow will do the same, 54-56 days on both I think!!! I would let Red just do it's own thing, it stretches A LOT, and will have a BIG ASS main cola!!!!!!


----------



## OLD DUDE (Nov 2, 2013)

Hey SS, did you do anything out of the ordinary on that big ass WW????


----------



## OLD DUDE (Nov 2, 2013)

And, the Kushberry look awesome in veg, still be awhile before I flower them though, got some Critical Hogs going too, but don't look anywhere close to the KB!


----------



## OLD DUDE (Nov 2, 2013)

Hey Bleeds, how many plants you running per 1000w in flowere!!! Cutting back on the amount of plants makes a big difference! Gonna start going with 8 as soon as I get off my lazy ass and make some new rails!!!


----------



## superstoner1 (Nov 2, 2013)

OLD DUDE said:


> Hey SS, did you do anything out of the ordinary on that big ass WW????


Just long veg and it self topped itself from growing into the light


----------



## georgeforeman (Nov 3, 2013)

finally growing out tga jilly bean. Had 5 seeds sitting around for a year and they all turned out female 
these gals are growing big and strong, it is nice to have some solid genetics back in the room
also nice to have a fruity-berry strain back in the room


----------



## OLD DUDE (Nov 3, 2013)

I think I sent SS some TGA gear, still have some to pop some day too!!! You sure do read a lot of different opinions about Sub and his seeds


----------



## superstoner1 (Nov 3, 2013)

All have survived. Yours and toasters are going out tomorrow.


----------



## thenasty1 (Nov 8, 2013)

thanks to everyone that has ever been in this thread, even the stupid ones. so much free knowledge.


----------



## oceangreen (Nov 11, 2013)

SS and co.,

Question about venting the blockbuster 1000's. while using co2

I have hoods venting out and its great, howevver its pulling air from within the room. The minigen i am using is on all the time and doesnt even get over 500ppm. when i run the hood venting at lights on.

its seems that
A) i have to get rid of the co2 completely, as I am not getting over 500 ppm with the minigen
b) draw air in from another room, However I do not have any vents and don't think making an 8inch hole in concrete is a good idea, to get air from another room.

Do I have any other options?


----------



## oceangreen (Nov 11, 2013)

SS, you said you vent with the blockbusters and that taking away the canopy heat is what made the biggest difference with your yield.

I am assuming your intake in from another room...

What If took my canopy heat and displaced it into another part of my room, so its not near the canopy and away from the plants. I have 2 splits int here, so i good on the heat..... That way I can still use the CO2 gen.


thoughts. Let me know if you have any questions. So I
think my options as of right no are these

1) vent air to another part of room away from canopy, and dont vent outside at all, maybe 30 minutes a day
2) vent out 15 minutes per hour on lights on, while keeping co2 going and acculamting in the 45 minutes...
3) dont vent at all and run the co2
4) Get rid of co2 and vent
5) find a way to make 6-8 inch hole in wall so you can vent from another room and keep lights cool( hardest option to make happen)


----------



## OLD DUDE (Nov 11, 2013)

It is cheaper to run fans than an AC and that's all I have to say about that!! Having said that, there are advantages to not venting! No loss of co2 and keeping the smell from escaping the room!


----------



## superstoner1 (Nov 11, 2013)

The only way you will fix that is having a sealed light vent system that pulls from outside but the room and exhausts outside the room. You will never be able to control any atmospheric variables that way.


----------



## waterdawg (Nov 11, 2013)

Why would you vent outside at all when running CO2? Could you not just remove the heat from the canopy by directing the cool air from ac across it? I just use a fan to blow cool air from floor across canopy and it seems to work ok.


----------



## superstoner1 (Nov 11, 2013)

I have no vents in my room, the lights are a separate and sealed system.


----------



## waterdawg (Nov 12, 2013)

Thats what I thought. I would love to run mech. cooling so I could set up the CO2 system I have but the grow is in a shed and power right now is the biggest hurdle. I need to get a bigger power supply to the shed, the (realy big!!!) extension cord is just not doing it lol. Typically how far away is your light from the top of the canopy? I have a 1000 but fear canopy has gotten too tall to use. The 600 is stressing the plants now if I forget to move it every couple of days. I have 24" left to ceiling . Do you use a CO2 controller to inject or just continuosly meter the flow?


----------



## superstoner1 (Nov 12, 2013)

I wish I had 2' of space like that old dude but I usually end up with about 6-8"


----------



## oceangreen (Nov 13, 2013)

thanks guys, i got it sorted.. thx...


running some pin. chunk..

looking like another strong one, like the kusberry. 

its a bit sensitive however. I am finding 200 ppm is more than enough in the veg stage


----------



## oceangreen (Nov 13, 2013)

expanded the vegger in to a 5 tote.. its nice 

with 6 f systems


----------



## OLD DUDE (Nov 14, 2013)

Harvested the next two Orange Bud SS, very nice!!!! No nanners! Christmas tree like growth by the way! Not super strong branches so be prepared to tie up if you get the side branches growing with the main top!! The side branches will put out VERY nice big buds too!!!


----------



## nameno (Nov 15, 2013)

I got a question about smell.I'm running one 5 gl bucket with water pump with a large line pumping the water up to the plant.
The smell started before I added nutes only had been a day or 2 & it comes and goes.
My temps are on the cold side,I been having slow growth from germ to 4" seedling,so I added r/w & hydroton. I figured the hydroton
would block the light so I didnot put on a cover on netpot. I think I just typed what the problem is(my figuring).Any other ideas?
Temp at the plant light on is 73. Thanks 

Have a good day!


----------



## nameno (Nov 16, 2013)

I don't know what to think,had the smell 2 days mix my nutes go in the grow room ,no smell.
SS you got any idea about what to expect next?


----------



## superstoner1 (Nov 16, 2013)

I'm stumped


----------



## nameno (Nov 17, 2013)

I give up till the plant starts looking bad. It has not smelled in 2 days.


----------



## OLD DUDE (Nov 18, 2013)

What type of smell??? I've been lucky enough to not not know what the funk smells like.


----------



## OLD DUDE (Nov 18, 2013)

Hey SS and George, I have been playing with my ph and it seems like I get a lot more even nute and water uptake around 6.1 in flower, running around 1100 and it stays very close to that for up to three days! Where you guys run yours in flower?


----------



## superstoner1 (Nov 18, 2013)

From week four to finish i run 6.0-6.1 around 1000.


----------



## OLD DUDE (Nov 19, 2013)

Hey SS, did your nice KB look like it had been to the barbershop and got a flat top hair cut? everyone of mine have that look!!!


----------



## superstoner1 (Nov 19, 2013)

Been so long I've forgotten.


----------



## OLD DUDE (Nov 19, 2013)

I hate mites, I hate mites, I hate spider mites! They can suck, both my balls, and my pecker too!!(sung to the tune of Jingle Bells)


----------



## superstoner1 (Nov 19, 2013)

That Fungicide3 i got at walmart works great.


----------



## OLD DUDE (Nov 25, 2013)

I have tried everything and it will appear that they are gone but then, they are back think they are just in my house, gonna treat for six months and see what happens!


----------



## OLD DUDE (Nov 25, 2013)

For you newbies and you oldies that have not thought of this, once a month or so, put a drop or two of 3 n 1 oil in the head of you drill that you use for mixing! If you don't, it will rust over time!!!


----------



## georgeforeman (Nov 25, 2013)

OLD DUDE said:


> Harvested the next two Orange Bud SS, very nice!!!! No nanners! Christmas tree like growth by the way! Not super strong branches so be prepared to tie up if you get the side branches growing with the main top!! The side branches will put out VERY nice big buds too!!!


I love christmas tree growth. I just chopped a jilly bean that grew like a christmas tree, she dropped 6.5oz  Most dense plant i ever chopped.



OLD DUDE said:


> Hey SS and George, I have been playing with my ph and it seems like I get a lot more even nute and water uptake around 6.1 in flower, running around 1100 and it stays very close to that for up to three days! Where you guys run yours in flower?


idk, i run ebb and grow. for me, ppm needs to start dropping around day 35-40. It peaks around 1200 at day 36. ph likes to get stuck at 5.7


----------



## nameno (Nov 28, 2013)

Happy Thanksgiving All !

This is a good day to "thank you" SS for all the help you have given me.

Hey George ! Did you run w/f at 1 time ? If you did how did you like that?

Morning OD,have a good day!


----------



## OLD DUDE (Nov 28, 2013)

Happy Thanksgiving all! May you all find some one to play Turkey with, you know, you squat and they gobble!!!!!!


----------



## extremepsi (Nov 29, 2013)

the only thing iv found effective for spider mites is azamax 
killed those little bastards after the first treatment and haven't
seen them since 2 months strong so far 
http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_ss_i_2_3?url=search-alias=aps&field-keywords=azamax&sprefix=aza,aps,208


----------



## chunkylonin (Dec 7, 2013)

This thread dosent belong on the second page,bumping this shiz lol.wats up super and friends.


----------



## OLD DUDE (Dec 8, 2013)

Just doin the same ole same ole!!!


----------



## BleedsGreen (Dec 8, 2013)

Just checking in, harvested my Christmas bud this week, really looking forward to the next rail, it has my first WW x BB and she is looking nasty already. 

Have a great Sunday everyone!


----------



## OLD DUDE (Dec 10, 2013)

Ummm, I'm officially worried about SS!!!


----------



## oceangreen (Dec 11, 2013)

Old dude, whats going, My back went out and I thought of you. how is that ksuhbrry treating you


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Dec 11, 2013)

Have not seen you in here in a spell ss1.

Hope all is well in your world.

Peace and Great Grows

Asmallvoice


----------



## OLD DUDE (Dec 12, 2013)

SS, is good!!!! The first KB is 3 weeks into flower so I'll know in a bout 6 weeks!


----------



## 907 (Dec 12, 2013)

Hello to all of my ole Stink Buddies! Merry Christmas to all you sticky fingered peeps. Still rocking my Igloo Coolers


----------



## superstoner1 (Dec 12, 2013)

Ho ho fucking ho.


----------



## thenasty1 (Dec 14, 2013)

anyone have any suggestions for dealing with pm with 2 weeks left in flower? ive been using neem, dropping temp and humidity, and cranking co2. thinking about venting ozone into the room. it is somewhat under control- i dont think it has much of a chance of ruining the whole crop, but naturally i want to salvage as much as possible.


----------



## OLD DUDE (Dec 14, 2013)

There is a mixture of milk and water I believe that you could probably use! Don't remember the ratio or anything so do some research! The mix was used by a VERY VERY VERY good grower!!!!


----------



## hydrogreen65 (Dec 14, 2013)

Heard the same thing about the milk mixture. It has something to do with the enzymes in the milk.
And no it won't affect the finished bud, it's a very diluted mix.


----------



## OLD DUDE (Dec 14, 2013)

I did a quick search and it is 1 part skim milk 10 part water! Somebody posted that it has to be unpasteurized but the Doc never mentioned that!?!?!?!!!? Give it a try, don't think it could hurt anything!!!!


----------



## thenasty1 (Dec 14, 2013)

excellent. unfortunately, i will have to wait until tomorrow to test this method. i will definitely report back with my results. many thanks.

EDIT: i have also found a method of removing pm post-harvest. 6-8oz (200-250ml) of h2o2 in a tub of water, dip the plant matter for 5 minutes or so, remove plant matter, and then dry asap. found this on jorge cervantes forum/youtube and have read several other accounts detailing the success of this method. if necessary, i will do this also and report my findings.


----------



## oceangreen (Dec 16, 2013)

Aloha? SS, old dude


----------



## oceangreen (Dec 16, 2013)

why are you guys talking about milk?


----------



## oceangreen (Dec 16, 2013)

SS, is the angry core site still up?


----------



## thenasty1 (Dec 16, 2013)

1 day after skim milk spray, i definitely notice a decrease in concentration of pm. im going to reapply every other day. ill update post harvest. thanks again old dude and hydro.


----------



## superstoner1 (Dec 17, 2013)

I have heard of the milk working but I found Fungicide 3 at Walmart and it works on pm and spider mites and does a great job.


----------



## drekoushranada (Dec 17, 2013)

Hello gang I was able to purchase an AeroFlo 36 for an awesome price. Just thinking of the best way to use it. I was thinking of running a SOG with a 1000w above it!


----------



## OLD DUDE (Dec 17, 2013)

drekoushranada said:


> Hello gang I was able to purchase an AeroFlo 36 for an awesome price. Just thinking of the best way to use it. I was thinking of running a SOG with a 1000w above it!


 Make sure you set it up and do a test run without plants cause I have heard they leak like crazy!!! It's probably just me not knowing what the fuck I am doing but less and bigger plants work a lot better for me!!!


----------



## thenasty1 (Dec 17, 2013)

superstoner1 said:


> I have heard of the milk working but I found Fungicide 3 at Walmart and it works on pm and spider mites and does a great job.


i will acquire some to keep in my arsenal. i think i am too close to harvest for that sort of thing, when is the latest in the cycle that you have deployed it?


----------



## superstoner1 (Dec 17, 2013)

Thankfully only in veg and never in flower. I agree on the aero36 also, go less plants, like 12.


----------



## drekoushranada (Dec 17, 2013)

Sounds good to me. I will give that a try.


----------



## georgeforeman (Dec 25, 2013)

merry christmas old friends


----------



## superstoner1 (Dec 25, 2013)

Same to you, George,, and also to everyone else. A toast to ya George on the 6.25oz pineapple express I just finished.


----------



## cloneseed (Dec 28, 2013)

Happy holidays everyone! Been a while since I've posted but I am still around.

Due to height restrictions I had to move away from aero in flower, miss it a lot and can't wait til I have more ceiling space in the next location.... still running cloner and vegger though. For flower I've been rockin dwc's using ss dwc formula under 600 watters and hitting a minimum of 130g's per plant every strain I've ran so far!


----------



## bmiller (Dec 28, 2013)

maybe I should post in another thread but I trust/value all the opinions on this thread. Never posted any pictures, hope it happens and please help with my brown spotted plant. Can't tell you the strain except by it's leaves and statue it's Indica (I think). It was from a bunch of freebies. It's a clone, and it's mother was a Tuff bitch b/c I put it through hell! Just through neglect and laziness or sometimes it's "Live or Die" in my grow room (shed with not the best environment!). Been feeding w/fox farms. & lighting is CFL's. Hope you can see the brown spots on the leaves. Thou it still showing growth.
Hope everybody had a great Xmas and really great growing years to come. If I can post pics, I've got 21 babies (from seeds) started & looking good or at least they are growing!
Thanks in advance for all your wisdom and opinions, any and all is welcome!


----------



## OLD DUDE (Dec 28, 2013)

It looks to me as though it is not enough cal-mag or too much cause both can look similar!! Search marijuana deficiency chart or something like that!!!!


----------



## bmiller (Dec 28, 2013)

Hey old dude, a couple months ago you wanted some pics of my "ghetto cloner". My laptop crashed, and I lost everything! All it was, was a small 'rubber maid container'. I took 1/2" insulation board cut 2" holes and a couple air stones in it. It took longer, but they rooted! Hey I've rooted them in a glass of water, took a lloonngg time! I haven't thanked you for your idea/ways of placing seeds in water w/h2O2(soak till they pop), place in hanging baggie. Works great! The pics I'm sending show my new cloner w/21 new Girls. The ones in rock wool didn't have enough root or was cured up. Also, one clone, I broke a branch so I put in cloner & just now showing a root. It's an AK-48.
Just wanted to let you know I wasn't snubbing you off (I know you didn't care either way.). I do have respect, and I'm from "old school" so I don't disrespect people!


----------



## bmiller (Dec 28, 2013)

Thanks Old Dude! I did a little search and found some grower who had the same problem but nobody said what was wrong. I thought it was cal-mag deficiency but didn't know it would look the same if to much. If it was to much wouldn't it show like a nut burn, leaves curing up and brown tips? Thanks Old Dog, I'm glad the Old Pro answered me!


OLD DUDE said:


> It looks to me as though it is not enough cal-mag or too much cause both can look similar!! Search marijuana deficiency chart or something like that!!!!


----------



## superstoner1 (Dec 28, 2013)

Looks more like pH than calmag def or old nutes.


----------



## bmiller (Dec 28, 2013)

bmiller said:


> Thanks Old Dude! I did a little search and found some grower who had the same problem but nobody said what was wrong. I thought it was cal-mag deficiency but didn't know it would look the same if to much. If it was to much wouldn't it show like a nut burn, leaves curing up and brown tips? Thanks Old Dog, I'm glad the Old Pro answered me!


I don't have any cal-mag in my arsenal. Anything I can use to sub for it? Thanks


----------



## bmiller (Dec 28, 2013)

superstoner1 said:


> Looks more like pH than calmag def or old nutes.


Could be PH, I'll check was at 6.4 yesterday and nuts are new/just bought but they were on sale maybe that's why! Thanks SS!


----------



## OLD DUDE (Dec 28, 2013)

I keep saying I'm just a copy cat, not even close to being an old pro!!!!! I'm old but not a pro!!! SS has a good point!!! I didn't really look that close at the pics, but ya got some leaf curl too!!!! I've been very lucky and other than mites and cal-mag problems, I haven't had too many issues!!! I've never had any real leaf curl going on so check ph and change nutes if needed! If that is all OK, ya might need to get some cal-mag, it's good to have around anyhow!!! You could also post a picture in a thread of your own and someone might know exactly what is going on!!!


----------



## bmiller (Dec 28, 2013)

Has anyone had this problem...I had starts (from seeds) in net cup and collars. They were growing great, really busy and green. I was transplanting into new homes when I noticed just above 1/4" it looks like a beaver chewed his way almost thru it and one was lying down sideways but growing. I then got to looking, and most of them had that beaver chewed marks. Not as deep or threatening to fall over. No teeth mark just as two points coming to together. Sorry my vocabulary is some what short for words, I don't know how to explain it.
I'm asking if the collars/inserts were so tight they might have caused this and if anybody have seen this b4?
I see advertizement stating about foam & soft inserts/collars! Anybody got an opinion on these??
Sorry no photos lost when laptop crashed!! Stinking HP!


----------



## OLD DUDE (Dec 29, 2013)

I don't think it would be too tight, maybe damaged it putting into collar or some kind of rot! Make sure no water is coming up thru the collar!


----------



## superstoner1 (Dec 29, 2013)

bmiller said:


> Has anyone had this problem...I had starts (from seeds) in net cup and collars. They were growing great, really busy and green. I was transplanting into new homes when I noticed just above 1/4" it looks like a beaver chewed his way almost thru it and one was lying down sideways but growing. I then got to looking, and most of them had that beaver chewed marks. Not as deep or threatening to fall over. No teeth mark just as two points coming to together. Sorry my vocabulary is some what short for words, I don't know how to explain it.
> I'm asking if the collars/inserts were so tight they might have caused this and if anybody have seen this b4?
> I see advertizement stating about foam & soft inserts/collars! Anybody got an opinion on these??
> Sorry no photos lost when laptop crashed!! Stinking HP!


SSounds to me like stalk dampening. This is where stalk gets wet from splashing and rots. Pack baking soda onto affected area.


----------



## bmiller (Dec 29, 2013)

superstoner1 said:


> SSounds to me like stalk dampening. This is where stalk gets wet from splashing and rots. Pack baking soda onto affected area.


Thanks for the reply SS! No way it was wet! Stalk was hard and healthy (ha I guess it wasn't to healthy!), they were green and very bushy, so thick I didn't notice till I went to transfer them to veg.
Have you ever seen trees chewed on by beavers? When the wind blows, down comes the tree. Hell I guess i need to draw it out on paper. Then I'd have to scan it. I'll chalk this down to experience! I knew I couldn't describe it correctly!Damn I hate feeling/being stupid! I did read a post few days back, in a different thread. He had the same problem! I didn't have time to ask questions. Then I went back and couldn't find it. I read a lot on this great web site. So my bad and both plants died, so FUC- IT! This happened when I went deer hunting for a week. So call it neglect or a mystery but it wasn't wet nor damp! These NEW Girls/babies I'm watching and taking better care of for sure!kiss-ass
No opinion on the foam collars?
Thanks again!


----------



## superstoner1 (Dec 30, 2013)

Damn deer.........


----------



## OLD DUDE (Dec 30, 2013)

Vehicle vs Deer??????


----------



## OLD DUDE (Dec 30, 2013)

Just finishing up with what should be my best harvest ever, no runts!!!! Now, if I could just figure out what I did????


----------



## dwight smokum (Dec 31, 2013)

lucas said flushing is for toilets...please dont get all defensive it's just an observation..


----------



## superstoner1 (Dec 31, 2013)

dwight smokum said:


> lucas said flushing is for toilets...please dont get all defensive it's just an observation..


And the award for coming way out of left field goes to Dwight smokum.


----------



## dwight smokum (Jan 1, 2014)

superstoner1 said:


> And the award for coming way out of left field goes to Dwight smokum.


 dead centerfield...flushin is for toilets.....


----------



## superstoner1 (Jan 1, 2014)

It wasn't meant for a response. You posted that from nowhere, go back there. Flushing does help plants when salts build up.


----------



## dwight smokum (Jan 1, 2014)

superstoner1 said:


> It wasn't meant for a response. You posted that from nowhere, go back there. Flushing does help plants when salts build up.


 are you talkin about changin the water?...lucas was referencin that "final flush"bidness.....


----------



## georgeforeman (Jan 1, 2014)

dwight smokum said:


> lucas said flushing is for toilets...please dont get all defensive it's just an observation..


here is a life lesson for you. If you take a stand, defend it, dont immediately fear the backlash before you even know whats coming.


----------



## superstoner1 (Jan 1, 2014)

No, I'm talking about taking your out of nowhere statements somewhere else. I don't even see where flushing has come up on here in the last few pages.


----------



## dwight smokum (Jan 1, 2014)

superstoner1 said:


> No, I'm talking about taking your out of nowhere statements somewhere else. I don't even see where flushing has come up on here in the last few pages.


 you have some kind of a problem...i wish you wealth,health,and happiness...


----------



## superstoner1 (Jan 1, 2014)

Thank you and goodnight.


----------



## hammer21 (Jan 4, 2014)

Hello super can you post some root shots when you pull them from the tubes. Also what size air pump and type of air stone do you use. Thanks


----------



## superstoner1 (Jan 4, 2014)

Just imagine a mass about 4" wide, 4' long and 1-1\2 - 2" thick. There are NO air pumps or stones used in these systems.


----------



## hammer21 (Jan 4, 2014)

superstoner1 said:


> Just imagine a mass about 4" wide, 4' long and 1-1\2 - 2" thick. There are NO air pumps or stones used in these systems.


No air stones in the reservoir?


----------



## Crash/420 (Jan 4, 2014)

hammer21 said:


> No air stones in the reservoir?


nope, it isn't recommended with the botanicare nutes.


----------



## hammer21 (Jan 4, 2014)

How long is the average veg time?


----------



## superstoner1 (Jan 4, 2014)

Crash/420 said:


> nope, it isn't recommended with the botanicare nutes.


And just not needed in this system no matter the nutes.


----------



## superstoner1 (Jan 4, 2014)

hammer21 said:


> How long is the average veg time?


25-32 days works best for me


----------



## cloneseed (Jan 11, 2014)

Hey SS, you had posted a while back about taking some strains outdoors, i'm curious if you have a soil nutrient regimen similar to what you use with these systems as well?


----------



## superstoner1 (Jan 11, 2014)

Donated to a friend to try it and never followed up with him.


----------



## thenasty1 (Jan 11, 2014)

update on the pm issue if anyone is interested- i found diluted skim milk to be a moderately effective control, requiring reapplication every few days. it hasnt seemed to affect taste, smell, or potency of the finished product. h2o2 dipping was effective as well. i salvaged way more of this harvest than i anticipated being able to. i have also read that butane extracting pm afflicted material through a .2 micron screen will remove any undesirable components. i intend to test this theory. 

interesting side note: this cycle was the first time ive used the ss nute formula. my yield was about 22 oz from 6 plants. i deviated a bit from the formula in week 2/3ish, and im reasonably certain that it hindered the yield. despite that and other issues ive had, it was still one of the largest yields ive ever pulled out of that particular system. i will be adopting the ss formula in all my hydro systems in the future.


----------



## [email protected]@ (Jan 21, 2014)

Hi SS or any stinkbuddies around... how hot you guys let your reservoir go and room temps. I lost a few plants a couple months ago due to root rot. back then in the cold state my res temps where around 68-70 but now in the sunshine state must of the time it goes above 75. I love botanicare and I don't want to switch to any cihemical nutes.


----------



## superstoner1 (Jan 21, 2014)

Room hits 85, res never goes above 71.


----------



## extremepsi (Jan 23, 2014)

due to the low temps outside , is there a low temp range that should be avoided room temps average 65-70 lights off 70-76 lights on


----------



## superstoner1 (Jan 23, 2014)

My temp is set for 65 off.


----------



## extremepsi (Jan 23, 2014)

guess im safe I was thinking it was to cold


----------



## axtorus (Feb 4, 2014)

Hey SS I was reading about your room setup and I'm having problems with the doors being sealed up tight. would you care to show me how your door seals are setup?


----------



## superstoner1 (Feb 4, 2014)

I bought the doors and made the frames and jambs. After doing this third one I've got it down good.


----------



## axtorus (Feb 4, 2014)

well you had talked about having the doors double sealed. I was trying to figure out where the 2nd seal was; as if there was a seal in the jab as well as on the door. For rubber paint I was thinking of using Elastomeric roof coating{ http://www.lowes.com/pd_139941-29-5530-1-30_0__?productId=3013309 }. I've done caulk the hell out of the rooms.


----------



## superstoner1 (Feb 4, 2014)

The roof coating is same thing. I sealed jambs and doors.


----------



## midnitetoak (Feb 5, 2014)

If I knew how easy & fun building these aero-systems was I would've done it years ago. Just put together an 8 site mini aerotube sprayer system inspired by RIU members like Stinkbud and yourself..just put some seedling autos in there to test it out. They seem very happy...I used to run DWC but got tired of fighting root funk and pain in the ass res changes... This will be so much easier. Thanks again Superstoner for sharing your knowledge and check out my thread yo


----------



## axtorus (Feb 5, 2014)

Anyone got any recommendations for number of sites per 50" post, 12"between posts. I have a low ceiling height so max 47" between top of the post and bottom of the 1k hps. Thinking max plant height 36", so I'm figuring a lot of bending and tie down or a lot of smaller plants.


----------



## superstoner1 (Feb 6, 2014)

3-4 per 50" rail is plenty. I started with 7 and worked my ass off for less yield.


----------



## grapeoptimo (Feb 8, 2014)

Hey SS and friends, I have a question about building the system in particular the ez clone sprayers, I have replicated the cloner twice and both times the sprayers dont spray evenly. Is there a trick to this? I get them threaded in good. I was buying the sprayers from home depot but they look exactly the same, thread into the 11/64 hole perfect yet only one or 2 of the 6 or 8 sprayers will spray evenly. running a 396 gph pump this happened then i tried a 964gph pump same thing. any suggestions?


----------



## bmiller (Feb 8, 2014)

Howdy SS1, I haven't seen old dog on here in a while! Hope he's still about, I miss his opinions/thoughts !
I know you keep in contact w/ the Old Dog!


----------



## [email protected]@ (Feb 11, 2014)

grapeoptimo said:


> Hey SS and friends, I have a question about building the system in particular the ez clone sprayers, I have replicated the cloner twice and both times the sprayers dont spray evenly. Is there a trick to this? I get them threaded in good. I was buying the sprayers from home depot but they look exactly the same, thread into the 11/64 hole perfect yet only one or 2 of the 6 or 8 sprayers will spray evenly. running a 396 gph pump this happened then i tried a 964gph pump same thing. any suggestions?


are you sure you are using the antelco spray jet aka ez clone misters? because it sound weird it never happened to me.


----------



## Evo8Emperor (Feb 11, 2014)

Hey SS I got a question for ya just about your nute recipe for wk 5-8. Just curious as to why the switch to the pure blend bloom for soil ? Im wondering what Im missing. lol.


----------



## superstoner1 (Feb 12, 2014)

The soil formula has no nitrogen and let's the plant kind of self flush and use the stored nutes. By day 49 most of the fans have yellowed out. At this stage the added sweet and hydroplex provide tons of carbs for bud swelling and fantastic taste.


----------



## Evo8Emperor (Feb 12, 2014)

Oh. I see. Glad I asked. Thanks for the reply also. Looks like Ill have to grab that pbp for soil. Definitely looking for that great taste as well.


----------



## Evo8Emperor (Feb 12, 2014)

Have you debated on doing any test runs with any of their other nutrients they have added ? I pretty much have the full line up. Ive just been looking for a ppm i feel is adequate. Not very scientific. lol. 

I also have Green Planet's Massive because it contains triancontol I believe its spelled. Same main ingredient found in alfalfa and Canna's Boost but for way less. This is actually made from bee's wax supposedly.


----------



## bmiller (Feb 12, 2014)

Is it nice to be put on a throne and only answer the questions you so desire, so that your head gets so large you can't see! And you cuss 'Stink Bug'! UH, I now know the truth!


----------



## superstoner1 (Feb 12, 2014)

WTF? No I cuss u dumbass, go fuck yourself. Ah, now I feel better, my head was all swollen. And if you had a single, little portion of a clue you would know that stink screwed over a bunch of people more than once just to proomote himself.. Did I mention go fuck yourself? It does feel better, thank you.


----------



## superstoner1 (Feb 12, 2014)

And take your unsolicited crap elsewhere ya fuck.


----------



## Crash/420 (Feb 12, 2014)

grapeoptimo said:


> Hey SS and friends, I have a question about building the system in particular the ez clone sprayers, I have replicated the cloner twice and both times the sprayers dont spray evenly. Is there a trick to this? I get them threaded in good. I was buying the sprayers from home depot but they look exactly the same, thread into the 11/64 hole perfect yet only one or 2 of the 6 or 8 sprayers will spray evenly. running a 396 gph pump this happened then i tried a 964gph pump same thing. any suggestions?


I had the same issue after ordering some from ebay and noticed that the hole in the new ones was larger and made them spray weird.


----------



## superstoner1 (Feb 12, 2014)

http://www.berryhilldrip.com/Economical-Single-Piece-Fan-Spray-Jets-by-Antelco.-A-really-uniform-spray-for-landscapes-with-many-options-available..html
This is the place for sprayers, 12¢ each for the real deal.


----------



## BleedsGreen (Feb 13, 2014)

superstoner1 said:


> http://www.berryhilldrip.com/Economical-Single-Piece-Fan-Spray-Jets-by-Antelco.-A-really-uniform-spray-for-landscapes-with-many-options-available..html
> This is the place for sprayers, 12¢ each for the real deal.


WTF! I pay like 1.50 each at the local hydro store. I do like to support local but seriously, WTF!


----------



## superstoner1 (Feb 13, 2014)

Exactly. Last time I went to a hydro store and ended up getting the absolute essentials i needed for $20 but asked the owner without trying to be rude this, "would you not be better off with a discounted $500-600 sale now than the $20 sale you just got and the other $500 gets spent online?" I believe in spending local and would love to spend my money with him but it is just not justified in these days. I said I would buy everything from him if he would match the online price plus shipping that I would pay regularly, this is not that had for him when he gets bulk storewide order discounts on shipping. He wouldn't do it, but the way I would and did do as a business owner was this, take the sale, make the customer happy. What small specialty business wouldn't want another $4000-6000 in sales every year from a single customer?


----------



## Crash/420 (Feb 14, 2014)

superstoner1 said:


> Exactly. Last time I went to a hydro store and ended up getting the absolute essentials i needed for $20 but asked the owner without trying to be rude this, "would you not be better off with a discounted $500-600 sale now than the $20 sale you just got and the other $500 gets spent online?" I believe in spending local and would love to spend my money with him but it is just not justified in these days. I said I would buy everything from him if he would match the online price plus shipping that I would pay regularly, this is not that had for him when he gets bulk storewide order discounts on shipping. He wouldn't do it, but the way I would and did do as a business owner was this, take the sale, make the customer happy. What small specialty business wouldn't want another $4000-6000 in sales every year from a single customer?


I tried the same thing here with the same results. Plantlightinghydroponics gets most of my buisness!


----------



## ck867 (Feb 16, 2014)

Hi SS,

Have you ever used and experimented with botanicare vitamino in your recipe? I read through this whole thread and I don't believe I've seen anyone ask before. Any reason why you don't use it?


----------



## superstoner1 (Feb 17, 2014)

No,I looked into it a while back but can't really remember.


----------



## natec631 (Feb 17, 2014)

SS1, is there a thread or anything that goes over what changes you did to SBs system? I see on the flowering units you went to 3 rails and using a bigger tote and the use of the additional totes for reservoirs.. Just want to make sure I don't miss anything.


----------



## superstoner1 (Feb 17, 2014)

Well, consider the closed drain design, larger manifold for more even pressure, insulated rail inside of a rail, off set pot holes, and pump pick up tube for future designs because all are well tested.


----------



## natec631 (Feb 17, 2014)

Obviously I missed more than I thought. 

So, is there there somewhere that goes over these changes/upgrade?


----------



## superstoner1 (Feb 17, 2014)

There used the be a great site with everything well documented but it was shut down.


----------



## natec631 (Feb 17, 2014)

Ok, the offset pot holes I get and the larger manifold (1" to 3/4" to 1/2"). The closed drain design I'll figure out. The one part that I'm not sure on is the insulated rail inside of a rail. I get insulating the outside(saw some pics OG posted like 170 pages ago) but I doubt that's all that's to it. So, could ya explain that part of it to me?


----------



## superstoner1 (Feb 18, 2014)

I took a 4" rail, placed it inside a 5" rail and then used expanding foam insulation in between.


----------



## natec631 (Feb 18, 2014)

superstoner1 said:


> I took a 4" rail, placed it inside a 5" rail and then used expanding foam insulation in between.


Still used the fence post or did you go to round pvc?


----------



## superstoner1 (Feb 18, 2014)

Rail=post.....


----------



## BleedsGreen (Feb 23, 2014)

Hey guys,
Just checking in. I see everyone still seems to be doing well and SS1 is still educating! Thanks again for all the help I got here!


----------



## natec631 (Feb 23, 2014)

ok, now when you take a 4" rail and place it in a 5" rail, do your net pots [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]sit on the 4" or 5"? Was just thinking that if they are on the 5", then you'd have an inch less being exposed to the sprayers.[/FONT]


----------



## superstoner1 (Feb 24, 2014)

Its 1\2", two sides. 3" hole in outer rail, 2" in inner, sealed with silicon?


----------



## natec631 (Mar 1, 2014)

Ok, continuing on the journey here so have a couple more ?s.

1) Not entirely clear on how the res system works. Are you running separate pumps for each veg/flower tote or one pump for all? One supply, one return? How are you keeping the levels even in the veg/flower units?
I'm planning on doing 2 vegs and 2 flowers so trying to figure out how to setup the res units.

2) On the rails for the flower units, 3 or 4 sites per rail?


----------



## superstoner1 (Mar 1, 2014)

I have one pump for each flower unit and one pump for cloner and one pump for vegger. Veg pump feeds 3 separate manifolds in 3 totes.


----------



## natec631 (Mar 1, 2014)

Are those pumps feeding the sprayer units? If so, what's getting the water back to the res unit?


----------



## flamethrower1 (Mar 1, 2014)

Hey SS, whose flavor of parabolic hoods are you running?


----------



## superstoner1 (Mar 2, 2014)

natec631 said:


> Are those pumps feeding the sprayer units? If so, what's getting the water back to the res unit?


Yes, the pumps feed the sprayers. Drains get the water back to res. Check my pics.


----------



## superstoner1 (Mar 2, 2014)

flamethrower1 said:


> Hey SS, whose flavor of parabolic hoods are you running?


My parabolics went into the trash after my yields dropped 40+% when compared to reflectors..


----------



## natec631 (Mar 2, 2014)

superstoner1 said:


> Yes, the pumps feed the sprayers. Drains get the water back to res. Check my pics.


Ok, thanks. Then the pumps are in the res? If I run 2 vegs units, would a 633 be large enough?


----------



## superstoner1 (Mar 3, 2014)

natec631 said:


> Ok, thanks. Then the pumps are in the res? If I run 2 vegs units, would a 633 be large enough?


Yes. Yes. ....


----------



## ringlead3r (Mar 3, 2014)

SS what Reflectors you running.. because I was thinking about investing in adjust-a-wing cool tubes


----------



## james24 (Mar 3, 2014)

For SS1 and those who have built a similar system. Around how much does it cost to get the system up and going i.e. 3 rail systems, 1 cloner, 1 vegger, timers etc. ? Obviously brand will effect cost more but, any rough estimates?


----------



## superstoner1 (Mar 3, 2014)

To build my systems would run about $500 for cloner, triple vegger , and three flower units, complete.


----------



## Edstonx (Mar 4, 2014)

Hey SS1 don't mean to bug you or ask anything stupid. But, I've been using your system for a little while now but with general hydro. I just changed over to botanicare and what to make sure I have your feed schedule correct. I'm using the exact schedule from page 7 I think, except I am using pondzyme instead of GW. I thought I saw in at least one place you may have dropped your LK by 1ML. Other than that I saw no other changes. The botanicare is working great so far, just making sure I have my foundation right.


----------



## lucas24 (Mar 4, 2014)

Hey guys, I started off reading Stinkbuds thread and then found this one. After a few days of reading I can not find the modified system plans, I did find a post by SS1 saying there was a site that had it all but, it was closed.

Any, links and/or help? I just got a new spot, finally have the space to grow on a larger scale and I really like aero grow systems. I have done mostly small grows and recently finished a 5 plant soil grow so, I could use some help planning a larger area set-up.

One room is 6'x5' and the other is 8'x6'.

My plan is to use the larger room (8x6) to set up the vegger in a tent where I can control light and the cloner. The 6'x5' room will be the flower room.


----------



## superstoner1 (Mar 5, 2014)

Edstonx said:


> Hey SS1 don't mean to bug you or ask anything stupid. But, I've been using your system for a little while now but with general hydro. I just changed over to botanicare and what to make sure I have your feed schedule correct. I'm using the exact schedule from page 7 I think, except I am using pondzyme instead of GW. I thought I saw in at least one place you may have dropped your LK by 1ML. Other than that I saw no other changes. The botanicare is working great so far, just making sure I have my foundation right.


Sounds good.


----------



## sqydro (Mar 5, 2014)

see ur still rocking it hard mate well played keep it up


----------



## Edstonx (Mar 5, 2014)

lucas24 said:


> Hey guys, I started off reading Stinkbuds thread and then found this one. After a few days of reading I can not find the modified system plans, I did find a post by SS1 saying there was a site that had it all but, it was closed.
> 
> Any, links and/or help? I just got a new spot, finally have the space to grow on a larger scale and I really like aero grow systems. I have done mostly small grows and recently finished a 5 plant soil grow so, I could use some help planning a larger area set-up.
> 
> ...


I don't believe SS1 has ever posted plans for his modified system. But that's fine. I myself glanced at stinks 2 rail design and modified it to fit my space and style. I think the biggest difference between SS1 and Stinks are the level of nutrients used. Same nutrients at just a much lower ppm. If you go back a page or two you will see SS1 list modifications that have been tested out by people in this and other threads.

My point is mostly that this is a very fit to size system. It can be whatever you need it to be. Just get a starting point from the plans you've found and fit it to what works for you.

I think SS1's feed schedule is on either page 7 or 8 and I just bugged him up above with the only changes I've noticed from start to finish of this thread. It is a much lighter schedule than Stink's original schedule.


----------



## james24 (Mar 5, 2014)

superstoner1 said:


> To build my systems would run about $500 for cloner, triple vegger , and three flower units, complete.



Nice. Not to expensive


----------



## james24 (Mar 7, 2014)

1) I have not seen it asked but, if someone did not have the room for a veg area could this system be used to perpetually grow autos in a veg/flower room?

2) What is the max number of openings a single flower system can efficiently have with the recommended pump?


----------



## cloneseed (Mar 19, 2014)

Hey everyone, I hope all has been well with you guys around here. Unfortunately some shit weather and power outage skyrocketed my humidity in flower to 80% and sparked a pm outbreak, which made it's way to my veg area. Gonna give the Fungicide3 you recommended earlier on ss, what's your usual spray regimen with it?


----------



## natec631 (Mar 29, 2014)

Ok, new question. I bought a couple chillers to help with my res temps but not sure how I should connect them as they need pumps. Should I use the pump that supplies the sprayers or get an additional pump(s)?


----------



## waterdawg (Apr 12, 2014)

natec631 said:


> Ok, new question. I bought a couple chillers to help with my res temps but not sure how I should connect them as they need pumps. Should I use the pump that supplies the sprayers or get an additional pump(s)?


I would get an addition pump and run it using a SS coil in the res. keeping the chiller as a closed loop system. Not saying that is the best way fyi, just how I would do it. The pump capacity would not have to be very large. I work on large chillers and geothermal systems so a bit different but just bigger lol. Does your chiller cycle using a separate temp sensor? The delta t of the water flow through the chiller should be adjusted by valve to achieve max efficiency and will add to longevity of unit.


----------



## Toaster1 (Apr 14, 2014)

Hey SS, 
I know you run botanicaire and it works great, but I was wondering if you have ever tried synthetic nutrients in any of your systems? I can't find many references of anyone using synthetic nutrients in the these systems. I am currently experimenting with GH, Advanced Nutrients and Dutch Master in different aero veggers and none of them seem to be working well at all and definitely don't come close to the growth rate when using botanicare. Actually, they all look kind of stalled out and not much growth at all, they just sit there like they do not have any nutrients. Not sure if I am doing anything wrong or what so I thought I would ask if you know of anyone ever doing this. I added airstones to the reservoirs tonight, we will see if that changes anything. Also using tap water, so I am not sure if that makes a difference between organic and synthetic nutes. Tap water with botanicaire works fine of course. Thanks.


----------



## superstoner1 (Apr 15, 2014)

Only botanicare for years now, I tried technaflora when I started dwc.


----------



## natec631 (Apr 17, 2014)

Found a great deal(craiglist) on a 1/4 and 1/2 hp chiller. I've got the 1/4 setup and it's working fine on the veg system. Veg totes on a table with drains back to res and the chiller cooling the res. My problem is my flower setup. I've got 2 three rail setups but I've only got one chiller. Really don't want to have to buy another one as this one is a 1/2 hp size and I know its big enough. I was trying to avoid having totes in my tent and just feed the 2 rails from a res outside the tent but my problem is getting the return. How do you guys have your flowering systems setup?


----------



## superstoner1 (Apr 17, 2014)

When I ran a chiller i ran one pump from chiller res to manifold that fed wort chillers in each res then to a return line just making a circuit.


----------



## natec631 (Apr 17, 2014)

So you still had totes that the rails were draining into, correct? And just gravity feed back to the main res?


----------



## superstoner1 (Apr 17, 2014)

Yes on RES's but the return was more just pressurized from the pump for chiller


----------



## natec631 (Apr 17, 2014)

Ok, sounds like you have an enclosed loop there and you weren't running your nute water actually through the chiller


----------



## natec631 (Apr 21, 2014)

Ok, one thing I don't get is how you guys are going from the irragation type of connectors I'm seeing in pics to PVC?


----------



## axtorus (Apr 21, 2014)

11/64 drilled hole and screw them in


----------



## natec631 (Apr 21, 2014)

Wasn't meaning the sprayers. I was asking about going from the barb type connectors that come with the pump( and the associated hose) to PVC


----------



## superstoner1 (Apr 22, 2014)

I have never used the fittings that come with pumps. I use the grey thread to barb fittings in lawn irrigation section of plumbing at Lowes. Tons of sizes in different configurations.


----------



## axtorus (Apr 22, 2014)

1/2 pvc male adapter http://www.lowes.com/pd_23855-1815-436005RMC_0__?productId=1067455


----------



## extremepsi (Apr 23, 2014)

ss 
in one of your early posts at the beginning of the thread you mentioned using rubber paint to seal your room, what did you use ?


----------



## axtorus (Apr 24, 2014)

Elastomeric roof coating is what SS told me when I asked that same question. Something like this http://m.lowes.com/product?langId=-1&storeId=10702&catalogId=10051&productId=3013309&store=2634&view=detail&nValue=4294934213


----------



## superstoner1 (Apr 24, 2014)

Its a white rubber roof coating for mobile homes. Works great.


----------



## axtorus (Apr 24, 2014)

Yes it does


----------



## extremepsi (Apr 24, 2014)

did you use it everywhere like paint, floor,walls,ceiling


----------



## superstoner1 (Apr 25, 2014)

All but the floors.


----------



## uncleholdout (Apr 25, 2014)

great thread. im gonna try this soon with 2k watts. just a couple questions. each 1k light has its own 3 rail system? (4'W,5'L,9sites inside rail site staggered?) im not gonna do perpetual at first. what you think about having a remote rez out of the grow room. i was thinking about a 10gal tote the rails drained to then a small sump pump to take it back to a remote rez. is that just to much added work for the remote rez? but i think i could grow even larger tree's this way with an extra 1' cut from the rail support and also run a cooler rez this way. thanks for any answers you can give me. peace be with you.


----------



## axtorus (Apr 25, 2014)

Seems a bit much. It would be better if you drain the rails into a 2-3" PVC pipe and grade it back to the remote rez if possible. Less chance for mechanical failure and heat build up IMO


----------



## superstoner1 (May 16, 2014)

Wow. I just realized how many pages and he is this thread has. Its been a long time since I've done any updates, and I'm sorry for that, but life happens. after my heart attack it really took me a little longer than I thought to feel mentally better enough to where I could seriously put myself back into doing the things I wanted to do to my grow. well I can tell you now I've been feeling great now I have been working my ass off. The new vegroom is completely done and working great the new flower room is 99% done just minor changes like rerouting tstat and co2 controller and some painting that needs to be done.
I wanted to go from my every 3 weeks harvest to every two week harvest but I really didn't have enough cooling power from the air conditioning or enough electricity demand to warrant adding another thousand watt light to the flower room. between vegroom and flower room I was already running about 3500 watts of light plus the co2 burner and a dehumidifier and the ballasts.so I have gone from a 6x10 room with 3000 watts of light to11 by 10 flower room with 3432 watts by deciding to use a 4 foot 8 bulb t5 fluorescent for the first two weeks of those plants going into the flower room and then move them over underneath a 1k hps as the next units are harvested. the first batch has just moved from being under the fluorescent for 2 weeks to under the HPS and they look beaof.iful. and the great thing is my average temperatures have dropped by 4 degrees at lights on now, I'm going to have to start playing with my thermostat again. I just replaced all three 1k bulbs with different ones to see the differences.      going to take some pictures of nobody say anything about the wiring its still from the original room but I wanted to get everything done but eventually I'll get to it its safe is just a cluster. both rooms now have their own individual water source and I have a one and a half inch drain that runs through both rooms so everything has its own drain like the dehumidifier the CO two burner on the air conditioning and drains for me to pump my reservoirs out of


----------



## superstoner1 (May 16, 2014)

And a couple pics of the clone/veg room.


----------



## Tone5500 (May 16, 2014)

I wish I had more room in my house to do something like this but it impossible when u two kids and have brothers and sisiters that fell like they can live with you at all times. sweet setup tho man ..


----------



## Dirthawker1 (May 18, 2014)

Here's my new system i was telling you about. Its 4 GH panda res' (4x8 area) with the sprayer manifolds inside, that drain down to a sump reservoir with a sump pump on a float switch that pumps back to the main res outside the room. The sprayer manifolds are powered by 1 powerful shallow well pump. I split the 4 manifolds into 2 using 2 solenoids one normally open and one normally closed, set on a timer. This way i get twice the pressure (30 psi) The spray pattern is awesome and the speed of growth is better then iv'e seen so far running low pressure. The roots have tons of room to spread out and grow inside the tubs. I've been running this system for several months now tweaking it here and there and i think i finally hit on something good!


----------



## superstoner1 (May 18, 2014)

absolutely beautiful idea dude I always have liked you because you seem to have a head on your shoulders and common sense very good job please keep in touch


----------



## Dirthawker1 (May 19, 2014)

Thanks SS!


----------



## chunkylonin (May 21, 2014)

superstoner1 said:


> And a couple pics of the clone/veg room.View attachment 3154932View attachment 3154933


lol,like the old school scale SS.


----------



## waterdawg (May 22, 2014)

Amazing setup!!! You guys are amazingly organized lol. Wondering if i can scale down the size of setup to fit into 2 3x3 area's. I have an 8x8 shed and trying to do it all in there is getting old lol. May bite the bullet and do another shed! Again nice setup! Sorry to hear about heart attack SS! Brother just had one and it is an eye opener to say the least. He was mowing the lawn 4 days after the artery was unblocked.


----------



## superstoner1 (May 22, 2014)

chunkylonin. post: 10525097 said:


> lol,like the old school scale SS.


Dude, a triple beam is the only way to go. Every time I have had somebody test me and say my shit was light gets a pic of that sent to them and they never try again.


----------



## chunkylonin (May 22, 2014)

superstoner1 said:


> Dude, a triple beam is the only way to go. Every time I have had somebody test me and say my shit was light gets a pic of that sent to them and they never try again.


I was just busting your balls abit,never really used them but have heard good things,how much did it cost if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## superstoner1 (May 23, 2014)

The funny thing about that scale is I got it from my local pipe tobacco and cigar shop because he ordered it and it is in grams and he wanted ounces. I was actually on my way to a head shop to get a digital scale right after I left there and he said he would sale it to me for $50. It also came with all the add on brass weights for bigger numbers.


----------



## natec631 (May 24, 2014)

Ok, I'm just finishing up week 5 on flower. Plants seem to be a little small for this long. Been paying attention to my PH and keeping it to what SS1 recommends for each nute batch. I haven't been paying attention to the PPM but tonight I check it and it's at 155 which seems really low. They are drinking a lot of water and when I refill the rez, I add nutes based on how much water I add(meaning I'm still following SS1s recipe). Should I worry about the PPM? Some pics. First 2 are with the lights just coming on, the 3rd/4th are with the phone flash and the last is cause SS1 mentioned a cigar shop......


----------



## superstoner1 (May 24, 2014)

Nate they look great man are you sure that your meter is saying 155 and not 1550? If its that lowlowthen yes bump it up big. you will be amazed at the growth over the next 3 weeks


----------



## natec631 (May 24, 2014)

Ok, did measured again and then noticed something flashing. Had to have my son look cause my old eyes couldn't tell what it was. Apparently my meter only has 3 digits and the flashing was x10....  

Good, just been looking at everyone else's pics and I'm like, damn, mine are little runts compared to some of you guys but I just figured that was partially due to this being my first run!


----------



## natec631 (May 25, 2014)

ok, just switched to the week 6 and beyond nutes! SS!, noticed no GW/pondzyme listed. Not needed from here on out?


----------



## superstoner1 (May 26, 2014)

I didn't with the gw because of cost but I do run pondzyme until last week


----------



## mike45214 (May 27, 2014)

Dirthawker1 said:


> Here's my new system i was telling you about. Its 4 GH panda res' (4x8 area) with the sprayer manifolds inside, that drain down to a sump reservoir with a sump pump on a float switch that pumps back to the main res outside the room. The sprayer manifolds are powered by 1 powerful shallow well pump. I split the 4 manifolds into 2 using 2 solenoids one normally open and one normally closed, set on a timer. This way i get twice the pressure (30 psi) The spray pattern is awesome and the speed of growth is better then iv'e seen so far running low pressure. The roots have tons of room to spread out and grow inside the tubs. I've been running this system for several months now tweaking it here and there and i think i finally hit on something good!


If you could make a mark up of how you built you system and the parts needed I'd appreciate it.


----------



## Zombi Jeezus (Jun 11, 2014)

Sup fellas. My plans to build this kind of system has been put on hold for a minute. Would SS's recipe work fine in a hempy bucket setup?


----------



## superstoner1 (Jun 13, 2014)

Stay tuned boys and girls, big changes are a coming. New lp fired tankless water heater to free up 50amps in the main box so I can add a new 22000btu mini split and going from 3000w to 6000w and running six flower units, harvesting 32-42oz every 10-11 days. All in less than 160sf including veg/clone room.


----------



## superstoner1 (Jun 13, 2014)

Just when I thought I was done I ordered another $6000 in equipment today.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Jun 13, 2014)

superstoner1 said:


> Stay tuned boys and girls, big changes are a coming. New lp fired tankless water heater to free up 50amps in the main box so I can add a new 22000btu mini split and going from 3000w to 6000w and running six flower units, harvesting 32-42oz every 10-11 days. All in less than 160sf including veg/clone room.


One day, I will get to this level. I'd love to run an operation that uses solar energy along with tankless water heater and be green all the way around.


----------



## doubletake (Jun 20, 2014)

Let's do this!


----------



## sky rocket (Jun 22, 2014)

Ss Wacha think the best way to utilize a 5x5 tent with a 1000 xxxl magnum hood? I have a mini split to utilize all my space on the tent floor. I was thinking two stink bud Jr's or should I modify a stinkbud jr system with 3 rails, each with 3 sites wich equals to 9 sites? Thanks


----------



## oceangreen (Jul 7, 2014)

Toaster1 said:


> Hey SS,
> I know you run botanicaire and it works great, but I was wondering if you have ever tried synthetic nutrients in any of your systems? I can't find many references of anyone using synthetic nutrients in the these systems. I am currently experimenting with GH, Advanced Nutrients and Dutch Master in different aero veggers and none of them seem to be working well at all and definitely don't come close to the growth rate when using botanicare. Actually, they all look kind of stalled out and not much growth at all, they just sit there like they do not have any nutrients. Not sure if I am doing anything wrong or what so I thought I would ask if you know of anyone ever doing this. I added airstones to the reservoirs tonight, we will see if that changes anything. Also using tap water, so I am not sure if that makes a difference between organic and synthetic nutes. Tap water with botanicaire works fine of course. Thanks.


canna nutes work well. the flora 2 part


----------



## chunkylonin (Jul 10, 2014)

Just stopping by to say whats up SS,you are seriously an inspiration and have taken this whole (3 stages of flower) thing a long way.I remember the earlier days when this whole thing started and you have definitly pionered this thing.Hopefuly one day I can meet you and buy you a beer.Also glad to hear you and your health are much better,it would definitly suck if this community lost a guru like you.

I also wanted to add a thank you to the few who have been around here for a while and added to this thread over the years,you know who you are...


----------



## superstoner1 (Jul 11, 2014)

Thanks chunks. Yeah we have all had some bad times but itits good to see everybody still hanging around. I have a new 29yo beautiful girlfriend and I just turned 45. Had best bday ever, bought a new cruiser bike, got my corvette drag car home for the first time in years, am building a new aero system that has many design upgrades, expanding to 6k watts and just ordered my lp fired thankless water heater yesterday to free up the power for new ac and lights. I also just bought an 80yo house yesterday that i will be gutting and redoing for the next couple of years to stay busy but the first thing I am going to do is build a nice garage there with a 30x30 upstairs room for an 8-10k grow and a small room to live in while I remodel the house.


----------



## chunkylonin (Jul 12, 2014)

superstoner1 said:


> Thanks chunks. Yeah we have all had some bad times but itits good to see everybody still hanging around. I have a new 29yo beautiful girlfriend and I just turned 45. Had best bday ever, bought a new cruiser bike, got my corvette drag car home for the first time in years, am building a new aero system that has many design upgrades, expanding to 6k watts and just ordered my lp fired thankless water heater yesterday to free up the power for new ac and lights. I also just bought an 80yo house yesterday that i will be gutting and redoing for the next couple of years to stay busy but the first thing I am going to do is build a nice garage there with a 30x30 upstairs room for an 8-10k grow and a small room to live in while I remodel the house.


LOL,now I understand where the heart problem came from.Good to hear your keeping yourself busy,iam also in the process of buying a new house,this time more in the boonies where I can have my privacy and alot more space.Its also good to hear your going to be around here for quite awhile.


----------



## oceangreen (Jul 19, 2014)

chunkylonin said:


> LOL,now I understand where the heart problem came from.Good to hear your keeping yourself busy,iam also in the process of buying a new house,this time more in the boonies where I can have my privacy and alot more space.Its also good to hear your going to be around here for quite awhile.


I've mentioned before, that I always thought SS was some cyborg type of machine


----------



## Pizzapunkk (Jul 20, 2014)

Just stopping by to say thanks SS. I use to be on the old SB forum and learned alot from you. Although im in coco and no longer doing aero, im still using your nutrient soup (slightly modified). I may have to get some aero going again eventually


----------



## superstoner1 (Jul 21, 2014)

Very cool. I have had some major life changes the last few months and now that I am single I have lots of time to work on the grow. New system should go into operation tonight, thankless water heater is in, new mini split is ordered.
Plant lighting hydroponics.com has 1000w phantom ballasts with bulbs on sale for $180


----------



## superstoner1 (Jul 22, 2014)

Here's the new system


----------



## superstoner1 (Jul 22, 2014)

More pics...........


----------



## thenasty1 (Jul 23, 2014)

greetings thread, been a while. ive been using the ss nute formula for many cycles now, and the difference is astronomical. my grow and methods continue to improve thanks largely in part to ss and this thread. ss- glad youre still around, man. thanks for taking the time to pass on your knowledge. im looking forward to watching your expansion/upgrades come together.


----------



## andoodoobrown (Oct 28, 2015)

What should the pH be in flower


----------



## StinkBud (Oct 28, 2015)

I'm so glad so see your okay bro! I was getting a little worried. I can hardly wait to see your new setup in action. Being single is the shit, at the same time I feel for you bro. You know I went through the same thing a few years back so I'm glad your back better than ever. Onward!!!


----------



## fandango (Oct 29, 2015)

superstoner1 said:


> More pics...........


Super set up there.What light you running here?

PS...at first the divorce hits hard,after 2 of my own I know that.I found a great rebound and now married again.She comes out of the Philippines.Cute as a bug,sexy and very easy to live with.Also 10 years younger than my daughter!


----------



## Lisa martinez (Oct 29, 2015)

Super setup


----------

